# BIG LBS MASS AND RECOMP.TRAINING AND DIET INFO



## biglbs

PLEASE NOTE THIS IS MY ONLY JOURNAL ON HERE NOW THANKS,HAVING TWO IS TOO MESSY!

Well guys all those that know me know my history but what of my future?

Well in this journal please feel free to chat about the training and diet,if you want banter,please jump to me banter channel herehttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/171147-big-lbs-onward.html.

The idea is to see a different more old school approach to training for pleasure,however there may be more to it in the future as i am only 49!

I will use and do use some contaversial techniques with gear/training and diet,if you do not agree with them that is fine,however these are what i will and have been using,I do not subscribe to 'Bro-science' or just 'Quoted' from literature,only to what i have seen or done over 34 years around gyms.

I have a goal to be the best i can be by July time for a meet up with @Milky as he will be looking awsome at that time too.

Please note i am not a Body Builder or strength athlete,weights came about to support martial arts in younger days and then Fighting as i got older/also door work,before the time of 'rules'lol.And other things  Pics areSept 2012

Some from about 3 months ago

and a sneaky 22.5 inch arm shot this week

CURRENTLY Just started to up trt dose from just 250 mg test wk,now adding test a/tren a /masterone 200mg/day mon-fri.

Height 6'5"

Current Weight 410LBS.

BP 142/72

cholesterol 3.1 50/50 split

All other levels perfect

Heart had ultrasound and is 100%of 70%=perfect slight enlargement l.v.,slight squeek on valve....all clear given

Oh yes and only have a drink sat eve now along with some junk food into Sunday lunch time as my treat,used to drink far/far more.Sat is my day with My Mia,just her and me so often a cake will happen but ya know what i do not care,that is priceless to me.I never train weekends,ever!



A few from sept top of bottom in box.

March start pics at very bottom,in box


----------



## TELBOR

Crack on mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Crack on mate :beer:


Thanks Rob,did it before 300mg Deca jab,gonna do that right now.....


----------



## sunn

Best of luck with your goals and be interested to see you diet when you get time to stick it up.


----------



## C.Hill

Whats your diet and training like mate?


----------



## biglbs

I will be posting all that i do daily,thank you guys,all posts will be headed:rockon:for ease to see amoungst comment/question.

I currently target 500g protein /day and 200-300g carbs/low fat,depending on activity,as my life is so varied!

Training is very intense using main drop sets and negs/many different systems randomly used according to my needs.

Last chest was this;

Chest

Bench

20 x 60k

10 x 100k

10 x 140k

4 x 160k /6 x 120k/then 60k partials and tut 12 off all in one drop

pushdown on back machine as not heavy enough on tri one

3 x 60k all to fail around 14 reps

1 x 80k rest pause 4 times then run the pin drop done.


----------



## mal

10x140....thats another target ive set myself,thats a great base for benching heavy,,good stuff mate.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food today 70g shredded wheat with 60g mixed protein blend

400g steak/3 eggs/bubble/sprout about 130g prot.

2 pint milk skimmed 16geach

500g chick breast/spud /bubble 150g prot///sub 372g prot.so far


----------



## biglbs

mal said:


> 10x140....thats another target ive set myself,thats a great base for benching heavy,,good stuff mate.


Thank you 1 rep max stands at 190k,i want 200k by year end


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm in !

need to share the love before I can rep you, so you'll have to make do with a like for now


----------



## sunn

This is gonna sound like a daft question to those that know but what is a recomp diet?

See the term used a lot lately but haven't got a clue?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm in !
> 
> need to share the love before I can rep you, so you'll have to make do with a like for now


Hi buddy,welcome and thanks


----------



## infernal0988

OOOooohhh a new journal by one of my favorite members subbed!


----------



## biglbs

sunn said:


> This is gonna sound like a daft question to those that know but what is a recomp diet?
> 
> See the term used a lot lately but haven't got a clue?


Recompasition diet,utilises some of the bodies needs from energy from its stored fat deposits,we all no fat cannot be turned directly into muscle so it is a bit missleading.However if you speed up the metabolism greatly and acustom it to regular feeds of non processed foods,such as fibreous veg/brown rice/spud/sweet spud/chicken breast/steak and the same,coupled with a highly anabolic environment and growth promoting resistance training,rest and some aerobic activity done in certain ways,you will be on a winner,that is a brief hang up and read,description.Rick has done this i am sure,ask him more as he can describe things far better than i


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> OOOooohhh a new journal by one of my favorite members subbed!


Thanks my friend and welcome,remember abuse in the other Lobes journal!!!This is about my training so i can see what is going on without the fun bit....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Subd buddy, will read when I get a min x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

subbed sir :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> subbed sir :thumb:


Thanks dude


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Subd buddy, will read when I get a min x


Cheers


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101865
> View attachment 101868
> View attachment 101866
> View attachment 101862
> View attachment 101867
> View attachment 101863
> View attachment 101866
> Well guys all those that know me know my history but what of my future?
> 
> Well in this journal please feel free to chat about the training and diet,if you want banter,please jump to me banter channel herehttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/171147-big-lbs-onward.html.
> 
> The idea is to see a different more old school approach to training for pleasure,however there may be more to it in the future as i am only 49!
> 
> I will use and do use some contaversial techniques with gear/training and diet,if you do not agree with them that is fine,however these are what i will and have been using,I do not subscribe to 'Bro-science' or just 'Quoted' from literature,only to what i have seen or done over 34 years around gyms.
> 
> I have a goal to be the best i can be by July time for a meet up with @Milky as he will be looking awsome at that time too.
> 
> Please note i am not a Body Builder or strength athlete,weights came about to support martial arts in younger days and then Fighting as i got older/also door work,before the time of 'rules'lol.And other things  Pics are
> 
> 2 july/peps /TrT PRESCRIBED,AS I HAD NONE!
> 
> 2 March top off, just starting
> 
> /1 Sept no idea why in wrong order!
> 
> and a sneaky 22.5 inch arm shot this week
> View attachment 101868
> 
> 
> CURRENTLY Just started to up trt dose from just 250 mg /week plus proviron/peps
> 
> Last two weeks 500mg test/500 mg boldone,it has just kicked in this week hence all is going stealth and changing to sust250/300mg deca every 5 days plus 50mg proviron.
> 
> Height 6'5"
> 
> Current Weight 410LBS.
> 
> BP 142/72
> 
> cholesterol 3.1 50/50 split
> 
> All other levels perfect
> 
> Heart had ultrasound and is 100%of 70%=perfect slight enlargement l.v.,slight squeek on valve....all clear given


Man almighy ,,,,there's a muscular monster under that cozy layer :thumbup1:

Hmm no banter eh..... ooooookay ...im stuck now LOL


----------



## Queenie

Nice one biglbs 

CARDIO is your friend haha


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Man almighy ,,,,there's a muscular monster under that cozy layer :thumbup1:
> 
> Hmm no banter eh..... ooooookay ...im stuck now LOL


No still got other one for that!! 

That is the point if you look at top off ones i was a massive % fat,then you can see a bit burning away and me filling out muscle,until the more recent arm shot showing it 'Recomping well'excactly what i want.See if you have to run a v8 it needs more fuel than a diesel 1.4,hence my way of losing fat,use muscle to burn it off....it is working .


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Nice one biglbs
> 
> CARDIO is your friend haha


Since you got me at it i have done nothing but lean up,thanks mate,long way to go but it is speeding up daily now.


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Since you got me at it i have done nothing but lean up,thanks mate,long way to go but it is speeding up daily now.


Fvck yeah that's right  enjoy and reap the rewards!!


----------



## luther1

Along for the ride lbs

All the best bro


----------



## Richie186

Looking forward to learning from this journal mate.


----------



## Milky

Glad to see our little "comp" is a motivator mate, its helping me too.

:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Along for the ride lbs
> 
> All the best bro


Welcome mate



Richie186 said:


> Looking forward to learning from this journal mate.


I feel hounered mate,thank you



Milky said:


> Glad to see our little "comp" is a motivator mate, its helping me too.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Funny but true mate,it just' helps',cause we don't want to look cvnts a?


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Food today 70g shredded wheat with 60g mixed protein blend
> 
> 400g steak/3 eggs/bubble/sprout about 130g prot.
> 
> 2 pint milk skimmed 16geach
> 
> 500g chick breast/spud /bubble 150g prot///sub 372g prot.so far


Update 2 cans tuna/chilli/10 olives stuffed chilli/60g brown pasta 65 g prot==sub 437g 1 meal to go bang on.


----------



## Replicator

See this Subbed thing folks say .....you dont have to sub to a thread ..if you post in one it automatically comes up in your lsit of ......."Subscribed threads"

is it just patter or what


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> See this Subbed thing folks say .....you dont have to sub to a thread ..if you post in one it automatically comes up in your lsit of ......."Subscribed threads"
> 
> is it just patter or what


No if you subscribe it actualy comes up in your search for such threads under 'Quick links',no sub /no link


----------



## reza85

Hey big guy all the best

Just abit input from me from my limited knowledge 500g protein and 200g carbs sounds fine for a recomp as this would give you 2800 now the only change that i would make as to add at-least 10g off fish oils and 4/8g off CLA not only these fats will aid your fat lost but they will also help joints as i know you like to lift heavy and you are after all a young 49years old. even if that mean cutting protein down to 1.5g per pound of LBM

all the best again


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> No if you subscribe it actualy comes up in your search for such threads under 'Quick links',no sub /no link


 I never sub to anything, all I do is post in a thread and im automatically subbed to it


----------



## chris27

Good bench press mate, Really hope you get the results your after


----------



## biglbs

reza85 said:


> Hey big guy all the best
> 
> Just abit input from me from my limited knowledge 500g protein and 200g carbs sounds fine for a recomp as this would give you 2800 now the only change that i would make as to add at-least 10g off fish oils and 4/8g off CLA not only these fats will aid your fat lost but they will also help joints as i know you like to lift heavy and you are after all a young 49years old. even if that mean cutting protein down to 1.5g per pound of LBM
> 
> all the best again


Hi thank you for your input,i was considering fish oils too,but never used in diet,so please tell me more,if you don't mind.The when/why/how stuff in regards to other carbs /training etc.as i want to get this dead right,thank you again.


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Good bench press mate, Really hope you get the results your after


I am going the right way,just gotta keep it going at speed...Thank you and welcome


----------



## reza85

no worries again people DVTL and Scott will have alot more science info behind this but a good ratio off omega 3/6 has been proven to dramatically increase insulin sensitivity another benefit is that omega 3 is a natural inflammatory so not only it stops inflammation in the joints but also in muscle so possibly improving recovery hence why Polquin says that they can be anabolic.

There has been no proven studies as far as i know on CLA but alot off people use and say they have seen it aid in weight loss it is also a very strong antioxidant and living in such a polluted country you could never get enough

Vitmain D is another essential sup in my opinion if you live in the UK as you can see from most cereal or yogurt adds on TV we are extremely deficient in this


----------



## QUEST

Good luck with this biglbs


----------



## biglbs

reza85 said:


> no worries again people DVTL and Scott will have alot more science info behind this but a good ratio off omega 3/6 has been proven to dramatically increase insulin sensitivity another benefit is that omega 3 is a natural inflammatory so not only it stops inflammation in the joints but also in muscle so possibly improving recovery hence why Polquin says that they can be anabolic.
> 
> There has been no proven studies as far as i know on CLA but alot off people use and say they have seen it aid in weight loss it is also a very strong antioxidant and living in such a polluted country you could never get enough
> 
> Vitmain D is another essential sup in my opinion if you live in the UK as you can see from most cereal or yogurt adds on TV we are extremely deficient in this


I just looked it all up and it is now on order 1000 x 1g caps and 180 respectively....thanks


----------



## biglbs

LER said:


> Good luck with this biglbs


Thank you bro...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Total food today done

Originally Posted by biglbs

Food today 70g shredded wheat with 60g mixed protein blend

400g steak/3 eggs/bubble/sprout about 130g prot.

2 pint milk skimmed 16geach

500g chick breast/spud /bubble 150g prot///sub 372g prot.so far

Update 2 cans tuna/chilli/10 olives stuffed chilli/60g brown pasta 65 g prot==sub 437g

60g mixed protein blend in oats ................................................................=day total 497 g protein/280g carbs low fat Done


----------



## Guest

Reading and Subbed big fella.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Reading and Subbed big fella.


Welcome Dave


----------



## tyramhall

Brilliant to see mate. Dont sub to many but look forward to this one!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Brilliant to see mate. Dont sub to many but look forward to this one!


Thank you very much Sir


----------



## onthebuild

Subbed!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Subbed!


Welcome mate


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Still feeling like i am a little overtrained,as i said in other journal,so this weekend should do the job and sort out that as will eat/drink and be merry at some point.

Had oats/protein blend= 60g protein.

Oh here is my shopping yesterday for the next 10 days or soyes a whole rump!plus tuna/other meat/eggs and protein powders on order-cassein and seperate whey for differing tasks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

All the best with this bud!! 410lbs, yikes!!! Man mountain!!


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> All the best with this bud!! 410lbs, yikes!!! Man mountain!!


Thanks Sir,gotta keep an eye on you strong young cvnts see...


----------



## Sambuca

I was behind in the times, was still reading your other thread lol.

Morning!


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> I was behind in the times, was still reading your other thread lol.
> 
> Morning!


Hi mate,this is just training/diet stuff though,so much chat in other one,could not find anything so thought i would start this and get everyone settled by monday then start loging.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

so 60g so far

plus steak 400g/4 eggs/2 w/meal tst/sprouts=128g sub 188g

whole chicken for lunch 200g then will be off diet until tomorrow at some point will easy do 500g prot today


----------



## Sweat

Hey up big guy, subbing into this one, did not realise you had this as well as the "banter/general chitchat" one.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> Hey up big guy, subbing into this one, did not realise you had this as well as the "banter/general chitchat" one.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Maybe thats coz he only started it yesterday :whistling: :lol:

Keep up the good work B.L ..workout on its own eating all that LOL


----------



## Sweat

Replicator said:


> Maybe thats coz he only started it yesterday :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Keep up the good work B.L ..workout on its own eating all that LOL


LMAO, it had 4 pages already so presumed it had been going for a week or two, lol. Will not post anything else in this otherwise he might tell me off for ruining his "non banter" journal!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Hey up big guy, subbing into this one, did not realise you had this as well as the "banter/general chitchat" one.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Welcome mate


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Maybe thats coz he only started it yesterday :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Keep up the good work B.L ..workout on its own eating all that LOL


Rep:nono: :lol: ,let ye off as it starts Officialy Monday,as i thought it would be busy and need to settle for a mo


----------



## flinty90

Looking forward to watching the monster become the beast !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Looking forward to watching the monster become the beast !!!


Thanks mate,welcome


----------



## flinty90

Big Lbs what is your Cardio regime going to entail mate ??


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Looking forward to watching the monster become the beast !!!


I know you dont mean it that way but I hate that word now coz its associated with being a child molester........... it is up here anyway in a big way .

Keep up the good work there B.L..................man you must have really big
View attachment 101981
s with your food intake :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Big Lbs what is your Cardio regime going to entail mate ??


20 -30 mins bike is working 3 times/week mate.

Please direct any chit chat in my other thread using @first to each other,i will dual print if it helps with training posts?this will be strict or why would i bother with this thread?Thanks guys


----------



## Milky

Posts removed, please respect Tom's request for it to be a purely training journal..

:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Posts removed, please respect Tom's request for it to be a purely training journal..
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thank you Milky


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I know you dont mean it that way but I hate that word now coz its associated with being a child molester........... it is up here anyway in a big way .
> 
> Keep up the good work there B.L..................man you must have really big
> View attachment 101981
> s with your food intake :lol:


No not at all as i am using it all,less if anything!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> No not at all as i am using it all,less if anything!


Thats good then ..and sorry about earlier posts... not funny by any standards ...glad its been removed

Right, on with this hulkasaurus in the making :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> Good luck big chief


Thanks mate,good to see ya in here.


----------



## flinty90

how long are you running this style of regime for Tom or you just going to keep going until you get to next year ?? or do you think you will want to do a more stricter cut at some point ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> how long are you running this style of regime for Tom or you just going to keep going until you get to next year ?? or do you think you will want to do a more stricter cut at some point ??


Well in most of my training years and i do point that bit out!I normaly run this type of regime,i eat high protein(unless no aas,as pointless)and plenty of good food,i have even had carb up powder to add prewo,and gotten leaner.


----------



## biglbs

Sorry hit wrong button!

The AAs will change as i see fit,may use faster acting towards end of course.


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> No worries bud , will check in with your progress , ????


Your input is always of value,sub in!??!?thanks


----------



## biglbs

Ok guys well the test is well in the boldone has primed me up and now the deca is in,ready for trt sus/prov

However my old enemy lower back pump has also arrived,this plagues me every time i go on a decent bit of aas,i have taken taurine as this is supposed to help but not seen benefits yet.The pain is massive after just moving around for five mins,i have always had the same problem,but does anyone have more ideas on how to get rid so i can function when on aas.It has been getting worse as the aas kicks in more.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food 60g prot/ready oats 6am

400g steak/spud/toms/herbs 11.30 sub 180g prot


----------



## flinty90

Hey big lbs

do you find that now your are getting results coming on more and more that you feel guiltier when having your binges on saturday evening etc ??? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey big lbs
> 
> do you find that now your are getting results coming on more and more that you feel guiltier when having your binges on saturday evening etc ??? :whistling:


Not guilty as such because i never punish myself,however i did not enjoy it much,then thought"why did i bother?"

However if i am kind to myself,i am happy and kind to others,this is anabolic,unkind to yourself and others is catabolic.

Hence my health is good ,very good and i am as you know,mostly happy,others will effect me,by their actions,but will not make me lastingly unhappy.

Ultimately as long as i am happy,it is all good,this is my life and body,i try hard these days,but not to detriment of my life/happyness.I am in a good place,sounds odd and weak but love yourself to love others,so no guilt,does that make sense? 

Last night i had 2.5 bottles wine/a home made low fat pizza/ciabbata/half pack mm peanuts/crackers/bit of cheese,not so bad.


----------



## onthebuild

Was going to ask if there would be training today, but I'm guessing the 2.5 bottles of wine will make that a firm no?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Was going to ask if there would be training today, but I'm guessing the 2.5 bottles of wine will make that a firm no?


Mate i never train weekends,as i have family duties and well,they are important too,I used to drink every night ,now it is Sat only normaly,perhaps that too is ending soon?Btw i have no hangover and used to train regardless off outings/booze/drugs/shagging/doorwork/sleep for years think how much blood i have in my body,it is like you having 1 bottle mate x


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Mate i never train weekends,as i have family duties and well,they are important too,I used to drink every night ,now it is Sat only normaly,perhaps that too is ending soon?Btw i have no hangover and used to train regardless off outings/booze/drugs/shagging/doorwork/sleep for years think how much blood i have in my body,it is like you having 1 bottle mate x


One bottle and I'd be naked on the fvcking table dancing to news at 9pm :lol:

I wasnt having a go or anything btw, alot of people I know dont train weekends, for good reason, as they have families.

So whats the next session going to be, do you have a set day eg chest /tri's is monday? Or are you like me, 4 days on one off, and repeat, so days change each week?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> One bottle and I'd be naked on the fvcking table dancing to news at 9pm :lol:
> 
> I wasnt having a go or anything btw, alot of people I know dont train weekends, for good reason, as they have families.
> 
> So whats the next session going to be, do you have a set day eg chest /tri's is monday? Or are you like me, 4 days on one off, and repeat, so days change each week?


I know you were not mate.

ok this is where it gets interesting,i have a large abundance of fast(red)twitch fibres,so i grow fast on my explosive training regime like a baby,the body part worked on any given day will be trained as hard as i 'feel' is correct at that time,often hammered one week then back off next etc

Legs have been an issue for me for a while,i can only do them lightly(for me)my back is pretty much fooked as has been smashed to bits a few times since i originaly popped a disc when i was 23yrs old,it had complications and i am lucky to walk realy.It matters not though as i use them during cardio and work,keeping me strong and mobile.

At the present i am trying to get enough cardio in during the week as i need,again subject to resistance training loads.try for 3 x 30 mins,legs will follow on from it Mondays normaly,The rest of the week is gauged by how i feel once again(plus work),but my split is always Legs,,,,,back/bi,,,,,shoulders/calves,,,,,,,,chest/tri,if it gets done in a week fine if i need more rest i will take it,i never train a muscle that has not long since ceased hurting.


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> View attachment 102056
> :rockon:
> 
> Food 60g prot/ready oats 6am
> 
> 400g steak/spud/toms/herbs 11.30 sub 180g prot


150gm luxury nut/dried fruit mix 45g fatsmg: prot only 15g shake 60g=75 plus 180 =255g prot


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> 150gm luxury nut/dried fruit mix 45g fatsmg: prot only 15g shake 60g=75 plus 180 =255g prot


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


>


Low carb/high fat day! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Low carb/high fat day! :thumb:


good man .... in general Tom what do you like to keep fat level at grams wise bro ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> good man .... in general Tom what do you like to keep fat level at grams wise bro ??


Dave,i do not realy count it,just as low as pos.however on a high day i do things like eating nuts,add mct to things,butter on some cooking/that kind of thing.

My fats will normaly consist of Evo for cooking tbsp per meal/red meat once/day/semi skimmed milk/3 or 4 egg yolk/on a normal day.

I have fish oil/cla on route as advised too.

What i will do from my old school book is eat a small cake or choc bar /crunchy nut flakes before i train occasionaly,then after dates then 10 mins later whey then 5 mins oats


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> I know you were not mate.
> 
> ok this is where it gets interesting,i have a large abundance of fast(red)twitch fibres,so i grow fast on my explosive training regime like a baby,the body part worked on any given day will be trained as hard as i 'feel' is correct at that time,often hammered one week then back off next etc
> 
> Legs have been an issue for me for a while,i can only do them lightly(for me)my back is pretty much fooked as has been smashed to bits a few times since i originaly popped a disc when i was 23yrs old,it had complications and i am lucky to walk realy.It matters not though as i use them during cardio and work,keeping me strong and mobile.
> 
> At the present i am trying to get enough cardio in during the week as i need,again subject to resistance training loads.try for 3 x 30 mins,legs will follow on from it Mondays normaly,The rest of the week is gauged by how i feel once again(plus work),but my split is always Legs,,,,,back/bi,,,,,shoulders/calves,,,,,,,,chest/tri,if it gets done in a week fine if i need more rest i will take it,i never train a muscle that has not long since ceased hurting.


Thats a great way to think about training.

I guess after training for so long you can really gauge when to train the muscle again, and how often.

I often train the same muscle group too quickly, and it shows strength wise on those days. In the past few months i've had to leave the gym a couple of times, after one or two sets due to knowing I havent left enough time between muscle groups.


----------



## Huntingground

Hey biglbs,

Good luck with the recomp mate. I'll pop in every now and then


----------



## flinty90

onthebuild said:


> Thats a great way to think about training.
> 
> I guess after training for so long you can really gauge when to train the muscle again, and how often.
> 
> I often train the same muscle group too quickly, and it shows strength wise on those days. In the past few months i've had to leave the gym a couple of times, after one or two sets due to knowing I havent left enough time between muscle groups.


Mate to be fair i have gained more since i took @Replicators advice with regards to rest and shortening exercises down in workout etc , the training i do at the minute is not perfect as i have to train fri/sat and sundays to get it all in, but the 4 days in the week i get to rest is great to get myself fully rested, it also gives me the chomping at the bit feeling to smash the gym next time i train..

so i would say Diet and rest if you get that right your pretty much most ofthe way there, training as daft as it sounds is the smallest portion of it all to make a difference.. its just a bot of resistance for your muscles a few times per week, rest and diet is pretty much a constant everyday for rest of your life thing but overlooked so easily by most of us


----------



## biglbs

Huntingground said:


> Hey biglbs,
> 
> Good luck with the recomp mate. I'll pop in every now and then


Thanks mate,see you soon


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Thats a great way to think about training.
> 
> I guess after training for so long you can really gauge when to train the muscle again, and how often.
> 
> I often train the same muscle group too quickly, and it shows strength wise on those days. In the past few months i've had to leave the gym a couple of times, after one or two sets due to knowing I havent left enough time between muscle groups.


Yes it is another tool in your box to growing,if you keep getting to the gym and leaving there is defo a problem.

Trim a bush back in the garden and let it grow,watch how it thrives.

Trim a bush back then just as it is sprouting to grow trim it again,what have you done?

It is far better if realy going a 100% in the gym to leave it longer rather than train sooner,because you cannot get there on a given day.You will not shrink(your mind will tell you that you have)You will be 100% ready to ruin yourself next time mate.

If you want to pop over other thread of mine and post your split i will review it for you mate and chat,others will pitch in.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



biglbs said:


> 150gm luxury nut/dried fruit mix 45g fatsmg: prot only 15g shake 60g=75 plus 180 =255g prot


6 whole eggs/2 whites=42g pro

veg

prot drink blend 40g sub day total 337g prot. low as inactive today realy....done


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bp still good at 146/77 dia marginaly up by 7 (last nights escapades)


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Taken vits/prov/t3 for protein uptake 75iu/

Oats 75g/prot blend 60g/taurine 10g(back pump is unbearable) Cardio/legs later


----------



## Sweat

I know the back pumps are likely related to the gear mate, but also I get them and put it down in my case to often putting more work on my lower back than what it is currently able to perform. Also poor posture for me is an issue I am trying to sort out.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/back-pain-pictures/best-yoga-poses-to-soothe-back-pain.aspx#/slide-2 Photos 2,3 and 8 demonstrate ones I have personally found to be great for helping my lower back, I know it is yoga and people might laugh but I find it helps.

Maybe give them a try in addition to your Taurine.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> I know the back pumps are likely related to the gear mate, but also I get them and put it down in my case to often putting more work on my lower back than what it is currently able to perform. Also poor posture for me is an issue I am trying to sort out.
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/back-pain-pictures/best-yoga-poses-to-soothe-back-pain.aspx#/slide-2 Photos 2,3 and 8 demonstrate ones I have personally found to be great for helping my lower back, I know it is yoga and people might laugh but I find it helps.
> 
> Maybe give them a try in addition to your Taurine.


Thank you i am glad no one can see me doing these,but i will try.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Cardio 20 mins ,soory Q still very tired and legs next

Laying hack squat close feet

 1 x 15 @ 60k

1 x 12 @ 80k

1 x 8 @ 100k

1 x 6 @ 140k

1 x 5 @ 160k

45 deg press

1 x [email protected] 120k

1 x 10 @ 240k

2 x 10 @ 280k

1 x 10 @ 300k

As said my back is fooked up,these where done holding back a bit as not done legs very much,but going to now on.

10 dates/10 mins protein/10 mins oats 100g(water) sub 160g prot.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Dave,i do not realy count it,just as low as pos.however on a high day i do things like eating nuts,add mct to things,butter on some cooking/that kind of thing.
> 
> My fats will normaly consist of Evo for cooking tbsp per meal/red meat once/day/semi skimmed milk/3 or 4 egg yolk/on a normal day.
> 
> I have fish oil/cla on route as advised too.
> 
> What i will do from my old school book is *eat a small cake or choc bar /crunchy nut flakes before i train* occasionaly,then after dates then 10 mins later whey then 5 mins oats


iv got mates who do this still...would it not make more sence to have it post w.o with whey?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got mates who do this still...would it not make more sence to have it post w.o with whey?


If cutting yes,but if recomping no,as you wanna be full of energy to smash it.It is still there after with dates...


----------



## flinty90

yes i have pre workout carbs and protein and just slip back into normal meals , post workout. i find it helps.a lot more powering the workouts x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes i have preworkoit carbs and protein and just slip back into normal mealsmpost workout. i find it helps.a lot more.powering the workouts x


This is where we differ as i have the dates/whey/carbs after to,as imo muscles are screaming for it.

Just horses for courses


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> If cutting yes,but if recomping no,as you wanna be full of energy to smash it.It is still there after with dates...





flinty90 said:


> yes i have preworkoit carbs and protein and just slip back into normal mealsmpost workout. i find it helps.a lot more.powering the workouts x


ud have to have it about an 30min- an hour before the workout to have benefit from the energy yeh.. id have thought ud want to save the 'fast carbs' insulin spike for the whey afterwards? not that i can speak when bulking pmsl. i usually have 90g whey 40-60g dextrose 10g glutamine pwo


----------



## JANIKvonD

& a strong coffee before hand


----------



## leeds_01

big lbs just seen this mate - all the best with your goals

ill be keeping tabs on here see how you do bud


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> This is where we differ as i have the dates/whey/carbs after to,as imo muscles are screaming for it.
> 
> Just horses for courses


If you want to prime yourself proper for a workout try getting a shake with at least 60grams of Oats and 25 grams of protein (whey) Down your neck 2 & half hours before workout & 2 bananas 30 min before workout.


----------



## biglbs

leeds_01 said:


> big lbs just seen this mate - all the best with your goals
> 
> ill be keeping tabs on here see how you do bud


Thank you and welcome,hope your well,well can see you are!!


----------



## leeds_01

biglbs said:


> Thank you and welcome,hope your well,well can see you are!!


yeah not bad thanks mate - halfway thru bulk at moment - dont look like my avi now thats for sure

how far into your cycle are u?


----------



## biglbs

The priming was done with boldone and ethanate for two weeks to up rbc and prime me,which went very well,now i have just pinned 1st deca no sus yet,will be 300 deca 250 sus tomorrow then every 5 days,changing to fast acting later,then peps/gh


----------



## MRSTRONG

whats going on in here then eh


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> whats going on in here then eh


Welcome mate


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon: :rockon: food cont.
> 
> Taken vits/prov/t3 for protein uptake 75iu/
> 
> Oats 75g/prot blend 60g/taurine 10g(back pump is unbearable) Cardio/legs later


Back 30% better now thank fook,

After training

had 10 dates,10 mins later100g protein,then small spud and an hour later 500g chicken/small spud protein sub =300g


----------



## biglbs

Admission of guilt---my little girl cooked up some 'Tinkerbels cookies',She then asked me to eat one,as they where for me,so,,,,,,i had 2


----------



## Replicator

........................


----------



## focus_and_win

subbed mate, love the old skool aproach, will be following with intrest!


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> Lbs .... What timescale have you given yourself , or is it more of an ongoing plan that is more fluid ?


Yes there is a plan to be the best condition i have been since young,by July for a meet up With @Milky as he is doing the same type of thing,the plan is no pics until then,so we get the 'BOOM' effect then,i will say that i want to keep going though improving as we go,the diet part is newish to me as i have never bothered with condition before!Thanks mate


----------



## biglbs

focus_and_win said:


> subbed mate, love the old skool aproach, will be following with intrest!


Welcome mate.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Yes there is a plan to be the best condition i have been since young,by July for a meet up With @Milky as he is doing the same type of thing,the plan is no pics until then,so we get the 'BOOM' effect then,i will say that i want to keep going though improving as we go,the diet part is newish to me as i have never bothered with condition before!Thanks mate


you and me both mate and one observation is its a damn site harder to gain condition than it is gain "mass"


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Yes there is a plan to be the best condition i have been since young,by July for a meet up With @Milky as he is doing the same type of thing,the plan is no pics until then,so we get the 'BOOM' effect then,i will say that i want to keep going though improving as we go,the diet part is newish to me as i have never bothered with condition before!Thanks mate


No progress pics till July?!!!!

Fark off... your getting negged!!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> No progress pics till July?!!!!
> 
> Fark off... your getting negged!!!


No chit/chat now please! 

There will be training vids later,so you will see something going on,and in my case it will be fairly obviouse due to the pics i started on,even the recent arm shot shows some improvment,so it will be a good ride,fear not.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



biglbs said:


> Back 30% better now thank fook,
> 
> After training
> 
> had 10 dates,10 mins later100g protein,then small spud and an hour later 500g chicken/small spud protein sub =300g


Tea was 500g steak/spud/brocoli =150g prot add 300-450g will have prot blend with 30g shredded wheat=500g


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Taurine job is good back is 60% better

Had 100g oats/80g protein breakie

80g new matrix/jacket spud

after training 10 dates/10 mins 80g matrix/small spud=prot sub-240g prot

BACK

1 x wide grip Pd 60k x 20rep

1^^^^^^^^^80k x 10rep

1^^^^^^^^^100k x 11/9/8/4/7 drop set

Close grip

4 x 80k to fail

1 x 100k to fail

single arm rows

thought i would jump straight in heavy,the weight was inspired by seeing @Incredible Bulk benching this weight via dumbels,thought i would remind myself how heavy they are,hats off to you mate,proper weights.

Made up a 75k d/bell no wraps as usual

1 x 8

1 x 7

1 x 7

Then upped it to 90k,needed wraps!!!

1 x 5

1 x 4

1 x 3 fail on both arms

Back feels good


----------



## Sambuca

strong lifts mate gj


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> strong lifts mate gj


i am now feeling a pain in my neck,want to see oesteo about elbow so think 2 4 1 sounds good.


----------



## Sambuca

dont overdo it mate. which arm is giving you gip?


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> dont overdo it mate. which arm is giving you gip?


Left,no biggie,the right did it a while back,he pinged it back,this feels much the same so i will see appt 5.45 tonight,thanks mate


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Left,no biggie,the right did it a while back,he pinged it back,this feels much the same so i will see appt 5.45 tonight,thanks mate


Too much chit/chat in here, reporting you to biglbs, he will come down on you like a ton of bricks!

Really impressive lifting by the way.


----------



## JANIKvonD

fantastic lifting mate. a 90kg DB must be a sight


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> fantastic lifting mate. a 90kg DB must be a sight


If i remember i will take pic,we have up to 50k sets then you can make up from kit in plates!

I aint sure i would use above me in pressing moves though.


----------



## infernal0988

impressive mate really impressive how is your bodyfat levels coming along?


----------



## biglbs

Slow but sure,defo got more lumps and bumps showing,forearms /back leaning out,long way to go though but happy mate


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Slow but sure,defo got more lumps and bumps showing,forearms /back leaning out,long way to go though but happy mate


You do any cardio? Or planning on using DNP ?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> You do any cardio? Or planning on using DNP ?


Dnp no thanks,

Cardio yesterday,coupled to fast leg training

3 times/week if i can plus 4 year old daughter!!!!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Taurine job is good back is 60% better

Had 100g oats/80g protein brekie

80g new matrix/jacket spud

after training 10 dates/10 mins 80g matrix/small spud=prot sub-240g prot

500g chicken/small spud/apple/2 oranges=150g prot=sub 390

Had 10g fish oil

4g CLA

multi vit

zinc

4g vit c too all these will be had every day from now on.

will have 500g steak and brussels later=540 g prot day total or 100g casein in milk same tot nearly.


----------



## biglbs

Injury was a miss- aligned ulna/forearm done when form went on heavy bench reps to failure.

Fixed we think,clicked nech too for good measure..clever man £35


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big rows for a big guy....keep it up mate

pleasure chatting to you today


----------



## Natty.Solider

huge rows. seeing your opening stats I didnt realise just how big you were. 410lbs and 6ft 5" I bet your something to be stood next to. good luck with training hope tickers good too.


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> big rows for a big guy....keep it up mate
> 
> pleasure chatting to you today


Thank you,all the best



Natty.Solider said:


> huge rows. seeing your opening stats I didnt realise just how big you were. 410lbs and 6ft 5" I bet your something to be stood next to. good luck with training hope tickers good too.


Thanks mate,i think.....Yes heart is 100% according to in depth tests/ultrasound,there is 100% of 70% operation(perfect)Though slight squeek on valve bp low and under control,all good thanks,it helps not p1ssin my life away,also this forum has given me the internal strength to do this,i realy think a lot of 99% of guys on here,pleasure to be a part.


----------



## biglbs

300g of steak and w/meal pitta/sprouts was last meal---realy wanted pizza


----------



## mikemull

Subbed!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Subbed!


Welcome


----------



## biglbs

Gonna have casein.milk now 80g so just shy 600g prot


----------



## biglbs

No shock when i state that i feel secondhand this morning~!

Fasted cardio is at 9.10am,t3 75 mg taken/25mg prov/will take malice at 8.45.


----------



## biglbs

20 mins cardio done on bike.legs hurt right through.

total of 200g protein consumed

Arm feels sore after treatment,but will improve

Nurse took Bpand had flu jab

Bp 120/80.Saw doc who told me he was so happy to be treating someone who bothers to improve themselves on his advice,i neglected to mention AAS,hell why would i?


----------



## Sambuca

what food you get the 200g of protein from? Ye I would not mention it but good he is happy to see a patient make an effort. Might go out of his way with you to help you out in future. Good to get a rapport going


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> what food you get the 200g of protein from? Ye I would not mention it but good he is happy to see a patient make an effort. Might go out of his way with you to help you out in future. Good to get a rapport going


Oats/matrix 90g

chicken/cheese/onion top/50g rice.....110g

Oh yes forgot well spotted


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



biglbs said:


> Oats/matrix 90g
> 
> chicken/cheese/onion top/50g rice.....110g
> 
> Oh yes forgot well spotted


 400g steak /w/meal pitta 100g prot

100g prot blend at mates gym,whilst chatting so 400g sub tot


----------



## reza85

:devil2: >>>Eat pizza


----------



## biglbs

apple pie and custard:innocent:

then ready oats casein 50g prot 450g/day


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

90g matrix-actual protein,oats,milk so 100g prot

Plus lined up ,10g fish oil 4 g cla,4g vit c,multi vit,zinc,t3 75mcg,like a queue outside the fish and chip shop fridays.

May do bolders and calves later.


----------



## biglbs

4 poached eggs on burnt w/meal toast,2 well done bacon=36g sub=139g prot

Had some good advice that cannot be ignored(thanks buddy)

changing aas from deca/sus to prov/t3

to rip blend by Rohm contains Test.A/Masterone(so will not need prov)/Tren [email protected] TOTAL 200MG/day--5 day week

So as to keep balance i will add Eth as have been @ 250mg E W. plus 75 mg t3 as i was using.

Did my first jab yesterday,had odd dream and woke up with a gift for womankind.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> 4 poached eggs on burnt w/meal toast,2 well done bacon=36g sub=139g prot
> 
> Had some good advice that cannot be ignored(thanks buddy)
> 
> changing aas from deca/sus to prov/t3
> 
> to rip blend by Rohm contains Test.A/Masterone(so will not need prov)/Tren [email protected] TOTAL 200MG/day--5 day week
> 
> So as to keep balance i will add Eth as have been @ 250mg E W. plus 75 mg t3 as i was using.
> 
> Did my first jab yesterday,had odd dream and woke up with a gift for womankind.


damn u gonna be jabbing 5-6 days a week?

if so would it make much dif than eod jabs?


----------



## Rekless




----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> damn u gonna be jabbing 5-6 days a week?
> 
> if so would it make much dif than eod jabs?


Acetate is super fast mate!


----------



## biglbs

Rekless said:


> View attachment 102500


Normaly i would cane your ass,but i will swap you the sign thanks,reps too


----------



## fozzard

Hey buddy i hope you get were you want to be mate i really do  but 1 thing i must say now your taking steroids right? im sure with a lot of fat you will produce more estrogen than you would normally due to you being overweight so watch out for that mate you probably are you might of said you are and iv missed it (got my 6 month old on my new so kinda distracted also lol) anyway m8 good luck


----------



## biglbs

fozzard said:


> Hey buddy i hope you get were you want to be mate i really do  but 1 thing i must say now your taking steroids right? im sure with a lot of fat you will produce more estrogen than you would normally due to you being overweight so watch out for that mate you probably are you might of said you are and iv missed it (got my 6 month old on my new so kinda distracted also lol) anyway m8 good luck


Oh ok thanks mate,kind of you


----------



## Sweat

Any lifting today big guy?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



Sweat said:


> Any lifting today big guy?


Yes mate ,just boulders in the end as ankle messing me about(broke it 6 months ago)

Seated press,back to pad(strict)

1 x 40k x 20 reps

1 x 60k x 12

1 x 80k x 7

1 x 90k x 7

2 x 90k x 6

1 x 90k x 8 then fail so 3 more assisted and two negatives,complete shut down....

2 sets lateral raises with 17,5k to fail around 10

1 set mid range only burn out with 10kg

Total agony pump at press,no idea how i got any more,Tbh prob not needed,but hay.

I hang on the counter hurling abuse for ten mins until lactic acid went a bit,as driving was not an option!


----------



## Sweat

Nice workout mate, the seated press is OHP but seated or do you mean machine press?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Nice workout mate, the seated press is OHP but seated or do you mean machine press?


On smith mate,dead strict.Not much volume but itdid the trick,i am hanging now..


----------



## biglbs

Thurs food was again clean approx 450g prot,gaggin on chicken i overcooked,,,,,cvnt

And forgat casein at bed time,,,FFs!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

20 min cardio

no desire to eat

100g whey in milk

100g whey in milk

3 sausage in white bread--struggled to eat.

Pip on both thighs very sore,will use blue next time,cannot walk propely!Cardio was not nice!!!


----------



## onthebuild

Interested in adding some smith machine presses to my shoulders day. Do you do them in front of your face or behind the neck? I see people doing them behind the head quite often, but dont like the feeling it puts on my forearms personally.


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Interested in adding some smith machine presses to my shoulders day. Do you do them in front of your face or behind the neck? I see people doing them behind the head quite often, but dont like the feeling it puts on my forearms personally.


Last time i did smith behind neck i trapped a nerve,it is an odd position for me so i do in front,very tight in so it just misses face,great movement for mass.


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Last time i did smith behind neck i trapped a nerve,it is an odd position for me so i do in front,very tight in so it just misses face,great movement for mass.


Cheers! Gonna add these in tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Cheers! Gonna add these in tomorrow.


I am sure you would do this but remember it is best to accelerate the bar up,in a controled manner and take 2 or 3 times as long to lower it back down.Max out and use mid range reps too,with negs...


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> I am sure you would do this but remember it is best to accelerate the bar up,in a controled manner and take 2 or 3 times as long to lower it back down.Max out and use mid range reps too,with negs...


Of course mate, as always :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

i dont have a decent smith to do them on....so will use a free BB for mine tonight. how far do you bring ur elbows down BL?...i bring the bb down to upper chest so by this point my elbows are propper tucked in at my side


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> i dont have a decent smith to do them on....so will use a free BB for mine tonight. how far do you bring ur elbows down BL?...i bring the bb down to upper chest so by this point my elbows are propper tucked in at my side


Correct,support your back as upright as poss.


----------



## onthebuild

Ive always gone to just below parallel? Should I be going lower?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Ive always gone to just below parallel? Should I be going lower?


Either way is fine as long as you biomechanics suit it,less risk of injury just below paralel,that is why i do lighter sets from and heavy mid only,,check out this master


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

WEIGH IN TODAY 405 LBS

so lost 5 lbs in a week,but still recomping well,very happy if a little tired(sure i have a bug coming)


----------



## Queenie

Don't give in to the illness!

Bloody good going n all! Well done and keep it up


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 20 min cardio
> 
> no desire to eat
> 
> 100g whey in milk
> 
> 100g whey in milk
> 
> 3 sausage in white bread--struggled to eat.
> 
> Pip on both thighs very sore,will use blue next time,cannot walk propely!Cardio was not nice!!!


 Rest of food

200 g chicken/half a pitta

120g casein before bed,

Fook all but protein @400g protein.....


----------



## biglbs

Food over weekend was not enough,i have dropped protein down to 300-400 g now as want total cals lower this week to let Acetates do their job,will not lower carbs as very low anyway,that would be too much Imo

Chest later,my tendon is settled nice so may rep out with 60k today...


----------



## biglbs

BP 144/75 73BPM


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Food over weekend was not enough,i have dropped protein down to 300-400 g now as want total cals lower this week to let Acetates do their job,will not lower carbs as very low anyway,that would be too much Imo
> 
> Chest later,my tendon is settled nice so may rep out with 60k today...


60kg Barbell Bench mate, sure that's not a bit too heavy for ya?

PS-do I have to delete this as it has banter in it?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



Sweat said:


> 60kg Barbell Bench mate, sure that's not a bit too heavy for ya?
> 
> PS-do I have to delete this as it has banter in it?


Bench

30 x 60k

30 x 60k

20 x 60k

then speed press up as fast as poss and 3 second negs back down

3 x sets @ 100k x 10/12 reps

4 lots tricep push downs pumped/done ill....


----------



## biglbs

Change is coming slowly...


----------



## reza85

Slowly but surly is the best way mate !

I always say easy come easy go !


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food so far

oats/nuts/whey 90g/milk pint -100g prot.

60g whey/milk-----------------70g

trained

dates x7 whey in water 100g

400g steak one small spud /cabbage=110g sub380g prot


----------



## biglbs

Last meal weight watchers curry with 100g extra chicken,food done


----------



## Milky

Keep up the good work mate...


----------



## biglbs

Still feel drained and ill.....

However diet still tight

90g whey/75 g oats/fruit/nuts

450g steak/20 sprouts

saved spud as not hungry at mo....

add 2 burgen b & b cheese square on each


----------



## onthebuild

Jesus mate from that last picture you look to be a big fvcker! That forearm is probably like my waist size!

How much do you think you would weigh if you were lean?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Jesus mate from that last picture you look to be a big fvcker! That forearm is probably like my waist size!
> 
> How much do you think you would weigh if you were lean?


I was 21st with abs when younger,so you never know my luck.i have never been so strict on diet/training/cardio as now imo


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> I was 21st with abs when younger,so you never know my luck.i have never been so strict on diet/training/cardio as now imo


Thats some weight!

What would you say personally is harder, adding weight or taking it off?

As in adding muscle or losing bodyfat?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Thats some weight!
> 
> What would you say personally is harder, adding weight or taking it off?
> 
> As in adding muscle or losing bodyfat?


When i was younger it was easy to do either,but i have found since returning to training that,muscle memory has been kind.Fat loss is going very well,but because i have always just enjoyed life,the hardest part ,without doubt is losing fat.I have never watched my fats/cals/protein.I am learning more every day at the moment about my own body and how it responds to diet.

Interesting too is watching where it comes off,for me so far back/hips/arms,the former two i expected as my test was non existant hence prescription trt,i was basicaly holding in classic female area's,my chest has just started to lose it too...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



biglbs said:


> Still feel drained and ill.....
> 
> However diet still tight
> 
> 90g whey/75 g oats/fruit/nuts
> 
> 450g steak/20 sprouts
> 
> saved spud as not hungry at mo....
> 
> add 2 burgen b & b cheese square on each


 chickeb breast 8oz mash.peas/fr beans and gravy

Wii have casein shake 60g later b4 bed,still drained ill feeling. prot total 400g

Realy do not want to train as feel so ****,this week off idea may be a plan soon....


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> chickeb breast 8oz mash.peas/fr beans and gravy
> 
> Wii have casein shake 60g later b4 bed,still drained ill feeling. prot total 400g
> 
> Realy do not want to train as feel so ****,this week off idea may be a plan soon....


That illness is a massive pain mate and is making the rounds. I only just started feeling better today, almost a week when I was hoping it was a 24 hour bug. I would avoid training for a couple of days, give your body chance to finish off the illness.

Then attack training again full on!!


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> When i was younger it was easy to do either,but i have found since returning to training that,muscle memory has been kind.Fat loss is going very well,but because i have always just enjoyed life,the hardest part ,without doubt is losing fat.I have never watched my fats/cals/protein.I am learning more every day at the moment about my own body and how it responds to diet.
> 
> Interesting too is watching where it comes off,for me so far back/hips/arms,the former two i expected as my test was non existant hence prescription trt,i was basicaly holding in classic female area's,my chest has just started to lose it too...


Its strange where fat is stored isnt it! For me its ass and chest.

Either way mate, youve done remarkably well to be 21stone with abs at any point in your life, better than many people ever will, and thats something to be proud of.

If your cutting now, with trt and muscle memory, your going to be like dorian yates in no time :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BP 121/62 BUT 9 BPM! ODD.


----------



## flinty90

9 bpm ?? i would retest that mate and perhaps change batterys in tester ??


----------



## biglbs

161/76 91bpm

Typo flints,fixed.

Still feel ill/exhausted so not going to train until i feel well,gonna stop gear too as it is fast and i have only done 3 jabs,so going for reset button until 100%,i cannot train /work/family duties whilst like this so @Milky please lock this thread until further notice thanks,Biglbs onward,trading sh1t as usual, x


----------



## Milky

As requested.


----------



## Milky

As requested


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

subbed mate


----------



## onthebuild

back in business?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:Thank you Milkman SIR,THAT WAS QUICK!

Training will resume tomorrow,as christmas is so close need a big push to leave me able to relax a bit as lots to do then --as eveybody does..

peps going in for last two days,will use 5 or 6 days/week am/pm Ghrp2 300mcg and cjc1295 non dac 300mcg due to my size!

Tren A /Test A /mast, blend 1000mg wk not weekends,jabbed Ed.

Testogel as supplied trt

3 lac ,2 sachets daily

4 g vit c,multi vit ,oils etc

target less food but still 300-400g prot

80-140g carbs

low fat

This will take me to xmas....... Take your seats once more,,,,, :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> subbed mate


Welcome buddy


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> :rockon:Thank you Milkman SIR,THAT WAS QUICK!
> 
> Training will resume tomorrow,as christmas is so close need a big push to leave me able to relax a bit as lots to do then --as eveybody does..
> 
> peps going in for last two days,will use 5 or 6 days/week am/pm Ghrp2 300mcg and cjc1295 non dac 300mcg due to my size!
> 
> Tren A /Test A /mast, blend 1000mg wk not weekends,jabbed Ed.
> 
> Testogel as supplied trt
> 
> 3 lac ,2 sachets daily
> 
> 4 g vit c,multi vit ,oils etc
> 
> target less food but still 300-400g prot
> 
> 80-140g carbs
> 
> low fat
> 
> This will take me to xmas....... Take your seats once more,,,,, :thumb:


Good to have ya back training ya big fairy! Wanna see some more "Kroc" style DB rows coming about soon!


----------



## Jay Walker

Looking forward to seeing your progress on this one, big guy.


----------



## onthebuild

Is the test/tren/mast 1000mg per week of each or in total?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Is the test/tren/mast 1000mg per week of each or in total?


In total mate,no real need for more,Imo it would be overkill,this is one of the larger doses i have used for years,The tetosogel is direct 50mg/day lotion on skin,so take from that what you may,it barely brings me natty imo.


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> In total mate,no real need for more,Imo it would be overkill,this is one of the larger doses i have used for years,The tetosogel is direct 50mg/day lotion on skin,so take from that what you may,it barely brings me natty imo.


Aye im with you mate!

Just in regards to your size, do hormones such as test have a lesser effect on you as they would say me at under half your weight? In essence would you have to take double to see the same effects, or does it not work like that?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Aye im with you mate!
> 
> Just in regards to your size, do hormones such as test have a lesser effect on you as they would say me at under half your weight? In essence would you have to take double to see the same effects, or does it not work like that?


I always work on how an individual deals with dose,i have seen guys grow on 40mg d/bol so very well,yet others fook all,for me i beleive you just need to be in an anabolic state,pos.nitrogen balance,it is how i do it,less is enough attitude.

I will be running fast acting aas on short courses with short breaks,having been reminded about short ester value by a very good and wise freind.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon: ALL FASTED,FROM 8PM YESTERDAY

15 min cardio bike

leg press

1 x 20 x 150 k

2 x 15 x 200k

2 x 12 280k

2 x 10 300k

1 x 8 340k

1 x 8 380k

1 x 7 380k 114 reps In all,my lungs are full of crap,i never blow hard lifting took me 2-3 mins between sets,never realy getting breath back!

Dates then 10 mins later whey 80g and two spoons MCT


----------



## XRichHx

Are you fasting for xx amount of time each day?


----------



## biglbs

XRichHx said:


> Are you fasting for xx amount of time each day?


No mate fasted diet only works for me if i do it two days per week from 8pm until i train cardio 9 or 10 the next morning,otherwise my metabolism all but stops. so i do it Mon as weekends i eat more,then perhaps one other day only if i have had enough carbs on preceding 2 days.Does that make sense?The rest of the time i aim for 1oo to 200 g carbs,directly subject to output on those days..


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

food so far,then predicted

Dates then 10 mins later whey 80g and two spoons MCT 80g

2 burgen toast 200 g prawns salad cream......................45g

2 burgen toast 4 egg/scrambled loos.............................28g

smoked haddock /mash/peas next.................................80g

80g casein b4 bed......................................................80g 300g ish v.low sarbs ,v.low fat

As usual vits/fish oil/etc

200mg rip in


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> food so far,then predicted
> 
> Dates then 10 mins later whey 80g and two spoons MCT 80g
> 
> 2 burgen toast 200 g prawns salad cream......................45g
> 
> 2 burgen toast 4 egg/scrambled loos.............................28g
> 
> smoked haddock /mash/peas next.................................80g
> 
> 80g casein b4 bed......................................................80g 300g ish v.low sarbs ,v.low fat
> 
> As usual vits/fish oil/etc
> 
> 200mg rip in


Almost doesn't look enough, you'll waste away mate. We don't want that or will have to call you smalllbs in future, add in a Cow or 2 please...


----------



## XRichHx

biglbs said:


> No mate fasted diet only works for me if i do it two days per week from 8pm until i train cardio 9 or 10 the next morning,otherwise my metabolism all but stops. so i do it Mon as weekends i eat more,then perhaps one other day only if i have had enough carbs on preceding 2 days.Does that make sense?The rest of the time i aim for 1oo to 200 g carbs,directly subject to output on those days..


Yeah makes sense mate. I like IF for cutting but ill be cycling carbs abd calories this time to help metabolism, last time I cut I keep calories low I stopped loosing after 4 months.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Almost doesn't look enough, you'll waste away mate. We don't want that or will have to call you smalllbs in future, add in a Cow or 2 please...


It is deliberatly short on cals,as for last few days i have pigged out/drunk booze,ill etc,wanted to shock some fat off,i also used peps 6 times in the last 24hrs to free up fatty deposits for use as energy this morning and today,,,


----------



## biglbs

XRichHx said:


> Yeah makes sense mate. I like IF for cutting but ill be cycling carbs abd calories this time to help metabolism, last time I cut I keep calories low I stopped loosing after 4 months.


Exactly mate,,,


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> I always work on how an individual deals with dose,i have seen guys grow on 40mg d/bol so very well,yet others fook all,for me i beleive you just need to be in an anabolic state,pos.nitrogen balance,it is how i do it,less is enough attitude.
> 
> I will be running fast acting aas on short courses with short breaks,having been reminded about short ester value by a very good and wise freind.


Great way to think about things I guess mate!


----------



## George-Bean

You seem to have your metabolism well understood, how longs it taken to get this understanding?


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> You seem to have your metabolism well understood, how longs it taken to get this understanding?


Only recently have i bothered to take notice,because i write it all in here,it helps.Gear understanding is ongoing.Trust me i am no genius on diet,just not slow to learn mate...


----------



## xpower

Low cals going well it seems mate.

Keep it going IMO till it's not credible.

Then re-think,re-adjust keeping it together through adversity :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ingested,,,,,,oats/nuts/fruit/80g whey

2 bergan toast prawns/corriander/pepper

2 banana oils /vits etc

130 protein sub

Want to smash chest when poss.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well i could not breath so did low reps after warm up all on smith

1 x 20 @60k

1 x 20 @100k

1 x 8 @ 140k

1 x 6 @160k

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>AND 1 x 1 @ 207k !!! (smith weighs that odd 7,did not put above!) Was a real struggle and set up to film on phone not realising the thing shut off at 15 secs! 

Final set 127k x 14 drop to 87k and 4 done

Breathing an issue ,but figured enough fibre damage done so tipped it


----------



## biglbs

:rockon: c/f



biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ingested,,,,,,oats/nuts/fruit/80g whey
> 
> 2 bergan toast prawns/corriander/pepper
> 
> 2 banana oils /vits etc
> 
> 130 protein sub
> 
> 80g whey/mct oil
> 
> 2 lamb steaks and a jacket 60g
> 
> .......................................................................sub 270g higher carb,med fat


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well i could not breath so did low reps after warm up all on smith
> 
> 1 x 20 @60k
> 
> 1 x 20 @100k
> 
> 1 x 8 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 6 @160k
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>AND 1 x 1 @ 207k !!! (smith weighs that odd 7,did not put above!) Was a real struggle and set up to film on phone not realising the thing shut off at 15 secs!
> 
> Final set 127k x 14 drop to 87k and 4 done
> 
> Breathing an issue ,but figured enough fibre damage done so tipped it


Is this smith machine benching? If so great great lifting matey.


----------



## onthebuild

I'm so envious of your diet mate!

I love lamb so much! Its just pricey!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Is this smith machine benching? If so great great lifting matey.


Yes it is mate,thanks,i have 220 in site early next year now!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> I'm so envious of your diet mate!
> 
> I love lamb so much! Its just pricey!


I do not eat much of t,as fatty and hard to digest to.


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> I do not eat much of t,as fatty and hard to digest to.


Tastes like heaven though :whistling:

Mint sauce, or not, thats the question?


----------



## biglbs

:blowme:

Well official from doc

Nasty virus in throat/chest and nasal areas,given strong antbiotics 5 day course,,,,


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Yes it is mate,thanks,i have 220 in site early next year now!


That is a strong chest/tri's big guy, will give you some well earnt reps for that one!

Get the video up next time though, or negs!


----------



## Double J

Hi Mate 

Humble apologies for joining this party a bit late...:sad:

However, I am now subbed and will be in here on a regular basis :thumb:

Very interesting reading mate - really interested in this recomping method....

Have managed to drop 30lbs this year so far but nothing scientific etc behind it, just stricter,cleaner diet...

I rarely get to 300g of protein and 200g of carbs a day though so what you are doing is a world apart..

Seems to be working very nicely though...keep up the good work :gun_bandana:


----------



## BestBefore1989

onthebuild said:


> Tastes like heaven though :whistling:
> 
> Mint sauce, or not, thats the question?


No question to it mate. Mint sauce all the way :drool:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Humble apologies for joining this party a bit late...:sad:
> 
> However, I am now subbed and will be in here on a regular basis :thumb:
> 
> Very interesting reading mate - really interested in this recomping method....
> 
> Have managed to drop 30lbs this year so far but nothing scientific etc behind it, just stricter,cleaner diet...
> 
> I rarely get to 300g of protein and 200g of carbs a day though so what you are doing is a world apart..
> 
> Seems to be working very nicely though...keep up the good work :gun_bandana:


Always welcome my good friend,better late than never a?? 

Yes at the moment actualy losing weight is secondary(though i notice 7lb went),a slow but sure recomp will leave me very fookin massed up it appears so far.My science is an odd one but it works for me


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> :blowme:
> 
> Well official from doc
> 
> Nasty virus in throat/chest and nasal areas,given strong antbiotics 5 day course,,,,


Ah man that sucks :/


----------



## Sweat

infernal0988 said:


> Ah man that sucks :/


So tempted to say something along the lives of "sucking" is how he got the virus in the first place... but alas no banter allowed in this journal.

So will just say, have a good day biglbs. Any training today?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> So tempted to say something along the lives of "sucking" is how he got the virus in the first place... but alas no banter allowed in this journal.
> 
> So will just say, have a good day biglbs. Any training today?


Guys thanks for not spamming it,means a lot.

I am so tired i spilt tea again,nearly dropped my pooter,cannot wait for tabs to sort this out,not training.

Food

ok protein oats fruit 80- pro

3 digestive biccies

lamb shank with 2 thin flatbreads 49 pro

protien drink/mikk 60 g

sub 189g pro. After that chest workout though brief chest and front delts are fryed.

Due a jab but no training no jab! Yawn


----------



## Sambuca

what fruit were you getting down you?

Lamb shank and flatbread sounds awesome.


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> what fruit were you getting down you?
> 
> Lamb shank and flatbread sounds awesome.


Mixed fruit and nuts plus 2 banana during day


----------



## biglbs

Just a sickness update,still SH1T

Stopped aas/diet.the lot just trying to get well,realy ****ed off as the PB bench told me it was all heading exactly the right way on time as lost fat and recomped too.

Will need to re-start phase 2 once 100%

Sorry about this guys,but gotta get well before better lookin!


----------



## onthebuild

Hope the illness is clearing up mate, one good thing is if your sick now, you should be fine over xmas period. At least with no training you can enjoy the food and rest.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Just a sickness update,still SH1T
> 
> Stopped aas/diet.the lot just trying to get well,realy ****ed off as the PB bench told me it was all heading exactly the right way on time as lost fat and recomped too.
> 
> Will need to re-start phase 2 once 100%
> 
> Sorry about this guys,but gotta get well before better lookin!


1 step backwards 2 steps forward mate.


----------



## Sweat

chilli said:


> ! step backwards 2 steps forward mate.


x2.

Come back to us bigger (or smaller, not sure what your goal is exactly) than ever, need to shake off this sickness. It is a pain!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> x2.
> 
> Come back to us bigger (or smaller, not sure what your goal is exactly) than ever, need to shake off this sickness. It is a pain!


More muscle and less fat slowly over next 7 months,no intention of being ripped etc,just i good nick after all i started in a very dark place,just want to feel comfortable in my shorts taking Mia swimming,i have not been confident enough yet and she is 4 ffs!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> More muscle and less fat slowly over next 7 months,no intention of being ripped etc,just i good nick after all i started in a very dark place,just want to feel comfortable in my shorts taking Mia swimming,i have not been confident enough yet and she is 4 ffs!


Great goals mate and also superb end goal motivation to spend some more quality time with Mia. :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Great start and foundation mate, You've got the size got the strength, and have a good Bench. What more do you need?! Have you got a routine currently?


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Great start and foundation mate, You've got the size got the strength, and have a good Bench. What more do you need?! Have you got a routine currently?


Hi Matt.,you should know me by now,i don't do routine,i do feel with training,the nearest thing i have to routine is diet(kind off)high protein low carb,low fat,total sals vary with activity,ie one day i do physical work and train ,another i sit on ass,so eat less.


----------



## biglbs

Picked up more and stronger anti-biotics from docs,so hope to draw a line under this ill soon.

He is giving me blood tests,

just checked back last sus nearly 4 weeks ago,only 4 acetate jabs since all weeks back so g2g next chance,hopeful all clear then after christmas flat out into phase 2 thank fook. and when i remember testo-gel,seems rare though.


----------



## XRichHx

Happy Xmas big lbs


----------



## onthebuild

XRichHx said:


> Happy Xmas big lbs


And you too mate!


----------



## biglbs

XRichHx said:


> Happy Xmas big lbs





onthebuild said:


> And you too mate!


Merry christmas guys..


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hi Biglbs

Merry xmas!


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi Biglbs
> 
> Merry xmas!


You too matt!


----------



## biglbs

Blood pressure 138/65 @78bpm

Happy with that,have not trained due to illness since 11/12/12,so now getting a bit grrrrr,however it all happens for a reason,i have actualy lost weight,but i think it is out of muscle as well as to be expected so will weigh soon and see,not been a pig,not drunk very much,just felt too ill and lazy.Doc has requested ENT specialist appoint asap.

Realy gaggin to smash the weights again now....


----------



## biglbs

TIME IS UP YA CVNT,CRACK ON......................note to self!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Happy NEw Year.

Time for bigger and better things aye!


----------



## flinty90

Come on now Tom you have had your fcukin lazy lay about 5 weeks lol.. lets start getting some iron moving on these pages or im calling this journal the lemsip diaries !!!


----------



## Sweat

Yes, I want to also see the usual line from you that says "did 1 arm rows today with a small car, just 800kg"


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Come on now Tom you have had your fcukin lazy lay about 5 weeks lol.. lets start getting some iron moving on these pages or im calling this journal the lemsip diaries !!!





Sweat said:


> Yes, I want to also see the usual line from you that says "did 1 arm rows today with a small car, just 800kg"


Boys!!!Thanks for not leaving me ,will have a boring cardio one and a present for @Sweat tomoz ok


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Boys!!!Thanks for not leaving me ,will have a boring cardio one and a present for @Sweat tomoz ok


Hope the present is "Today workout involved me pushing over a semi-detached house" or similar... lol


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Hope the present is "Today workout involved me pushing over a semi-detached house" or similar... lol


Fookin A!


----------



## biglbs

This will arrive here mon/tue next week then cardio will be my best music/tv buddy,oh fookin yes!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> This will arrive here mon/tue next week then cardio will be my best music/tv buddy,oh fookin yes!
> View attachment 106214


Looks fairly sturdy mate, buy it brand new or a 2nd hand deal?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Looks fairly sturdy mate, buy it brand new or a 2nd hand deal?


Ebay mate,bargain i hope at £180 new delivered,has 18k wheel,so i can fook myself up proper!

I will be doing loads of cardio from next week,ring my lungs out.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Ebay mate,bargain i hope at £180 new delivered,has 18k wheel,so i can fook myself up proper!
> 
> I will be doing loads of cardio from next week,ring my lungs out.


You know as well as I do, don't just go from 0 - 100 miles an hour on this cardio mission, ease into it over the weeks, unless you already got a good cardio base. Will just overtax you and prob put you off it.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> You know as well as I do, don't just go from 0 - 100 miles an hour on this cardio mission, ease into it over the weeks, unless you already got a good cardio base. Will just overtax you and prob put you off it.


Starting back 3 times/week at half hour per go,or may do 3 days 20min am/20 min pm,as option,what you think guys?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Starting back 3 times/week at half hour per go,or may do 3 days 20min am/20 min pm,as option,what you think guys?


Both of them are spot on mate, that sounds a lot better, I might of just midread in my head and had image of you sat on it in front of TV watching full series of Sopranos or something... 14 hours later dropping 10 liters in water... lol

You got a heart rate monitor big guy?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Both of them are spot on mate, that sounds a lot better, I might of just midread in my head and had image of you sat on it in front of TV watching full series of Sopranos or something... 14 hours later dropping 10 liters in water... lol
> 
> You got a heart rate monitor big guy?


Yes on bike,also got omron Bp monitor,and grease nipples for knees.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> This will arrive here mon/tue next week then cardio will be my best music/tv buddy,oh fookin yes!
> View attachment 106214


Is that a spin bike mate? You're going to feckin suffer!


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> Is that a spin bike mate? You're going to feckin suffer!


It has an 18k wheel and friction brake --old school style,,here i come j kyle


----------



## latblaster

Hi mate..how's the chest? Are you wheezing as well; coz if so you doc needs to prescribe a steroid as well which will speed up recovery.

I see you're taking 3Lac what's the thinking behind this? I was going to use it a few months ago.

Then I read about the particular strain of biotic in there & was put off - think that though is rubbish.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sexy pants


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....grease nipples for your knees???? what the...? hee heee...what are they BigFella...I've never heard that term, lol...hee hee...

Hey you! It's Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....have a hug (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((990))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

 have a good day and happy cycling.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....grease nipples for your knees???? what the...? hee heee...what are they BigFella...I've never heard that term, lol...hee hee...
> 
> Hey you! It's Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....have a *tug *(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((990))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> have a good day and happy cycling.....


fixed.


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> fixed.


:no: :blink: ...

Oh boy! you guys....lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> :no: :blink: ...
> 
> Oh boy! you guys....lol


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/171147-big-lbs-onward-299.html

this threads open for a banter battering now  ....im just breaking it in


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Hi mate..how's the chest? Are you wheezing as well; coz if so you doc needs to prescribe a steroid as well which will speed up recovery.
> 
> I see you're taking 3Lac what's the thinking behind this? I was going to use it a few months ago.
> 
> Then I read about the particular strain of biotic in there & was put off - think that though is rubbish.


Yes mate had 2 x anti-biotic and 1 x steroid ,no good,3 lac i had to stop because of above,back on now as candida level high from years of wine drinking,so should help.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sexy pants


 :tongue:



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....grease nipples for your knees???? what the...? hee heee...what are they BigFella...I've never heard that term, lol...hee hee...
> 
> Hey you! It's Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....have a hug (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((990))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Hi trainee nutt 3bww
> 
> have a good day and happy cycling.....





JANIKvonD said:


> fixed.





JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/171147-big-lbs-onward-299.html
> 
> this threads open for a banter battering now  ....im just breaking it in


Do what Janwhwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww9= ,n


----------



## Sweat

Morning big guy, hope your well. Hitting gym or on your bike or anything today?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Morning big guy, hope your well.
> 
> 5 weeks so far.... no training,bike should get here monday or tuesday so waiting for that,then i start.


----------



## Sweat

The above quote went a bit wrong I think, but still I get the drift.

You'll be back all cylinders firing in no time... choo choo


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> The above quote went a bit wrong I think, but still I get the drift.
> 
> You'll be back all cylinders firing in no time... choo choo


FIXED MATE,POOTA....hehe


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella.....happy Saturday to ya...you will get back to it soon, I know you will....keep the faith mister, but we gotta make sure you're well enough and listening to your body for the moment....xx


----------



## biglbs

YE.... but i have had enough of not training to last a year now,pmsl

When the bike gets here next week cardio starts,then weights when i feel 100%,main thing i want is to fire up metabolism again right now.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> YE.... but i have had enough of not training to last a year now,pmsl
> 
> When the bike gets here next week cardio starts,then weights when i feel 100%,main thing i want is to fire up metabolism again right now.


No time like the present mate, get something warm on and go for a 30-40 min casual walk today to ease you into it!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

great work from last year mate. well done:thumbup1:

reps for progress mate. keep er lit!

i'll try to keep an eye on this but in all honesty your other journal moved too fast for me! i couldnt keep up


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> great work from last year mate. well done:thumbup1:
> 
> reps for progress mate. keep er lit!
> 
> i'll try to keep an eye on this but in all honesty your other journal moved too fast for me! i couldnt keep up


Thanks mate,i ended up a good year i am prob gonna get a bod pod done this year if i have time,i recon i recomped well over two stone from march to nov.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> No time like the present mate, get something warm on and go for a 30-40 min casual walk today to ease you into it!


I may get mugged or worse? mg:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I may get mugged or worse? mg:


Gogo mate, some ladies might jump your bones if your lucky!

Take a rape alarm with you if you are really scared...


----------



## flinty90

was a nice day for a walk today.. hope its like this tomorrow might get bike out for a blast...


----------



## biglbs

Sh1t weather here....

Last time i went for a speed walk the bloke in front thought i was after him and had it in his toes when he went round a corner pmsl,anyone remember that story :lol:


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> was a nice day for a walk today.. hope its like this tomorrow might get bike out for a blast...


Exact same plan as me flintster, lets meet half way for a cake! 



biglbs said:


> Sh1t weather here....
> 
> Last time i went for a speed walk the bloke in front thought i was after him and had it in his toes when he went round a corner pmsl,anyone remember that story :lol:


LMAO, this is class!!! I really really wish you had filmed it!! Then again most people would run from a 400ish pound giant monster bloke chasing after them!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Exact same plan as me flintster, lets meet half way for a cake!
> 
> LMAO, this is class!!! I really really wish you had filmed it!! Then again most people would run from a 400ish pound giant monster bloke chasing after them!!


yes he kept looking round as i panted my way along with the occasional jog thrown in for good measure and then around the corner and mee,meep------------------------------------------------------gone!


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Sh1t weather here....
> 
> Last time i went for a speed walk the bloke in front thought i was after him and had it in his toes when he went round a corner pmsl,anyone remember that story :lol:


I had this last year? when it was really cold, buff pulled up, hat pulled down breathing heavy walking to work.. people were moving 'quicker' when they saw me lol


----------



## biglbs

But i was'nt talking to myself (on hands free) :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Sh1t weather here....
> 
> Last time i went for a speed walk the bloke in front thought i was after him and had it in his toes when he went round a corner pmsl,anyone remember that story :lol:


funny sh1t

h34r: .............. :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i ended up a good year i am prob gonna get a bod pod done this year if i have time,i recon i recomped well over two stone from march to nov.


What's a bod pod mate?


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> What's a bod pod mate?


http://www.topendsports.com/testing/tests/bodpod.htm


----------



## biglbs

Off to wholesaler,then back awaiting my exercise bike to turn up,get the lungs working slowly and wheezaley!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

No bike yet:cursing: Time to wind it all in again. weight still 400lbs on the nose,no weight on/off last 4 weeks so stable.

food so far

4 poached eggs on 2 thin wholemeal bread

milky coffee

2 toast and peanut butter

Just got peps out of freezer


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> http://www.topendsports.com/testing/tests/bodpod.htm


where would you go about getting that done?


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> where would you go about getting that done?


Key in your postcode against a search for your local one mate,should list them localy.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hiya Mr Big! Sounds like you are back in the land of the living and raring to go with your cardio - something you may live to regret!! Have a tops day x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Oats and protein 60g prot 50 g carbs

Then 15 mins on low setting on my bike!

My lungs are not in a good way and temperature went shooting up but will pluck away again in the morning fasted.


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Mr Big! Sounds like you are back in the land of the living and raring to go with your cardio - something you may live to regret!! Have a tops day x


Hi Jo,well more like living dead lol,but i am here and back at it thanks,nice to see you in here as this journal awakens from hybernation


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella...are we off and running then?...or should I say cycling...haha...great news.....here we gooooooo, here we gooooooo, here we gooooooo....la la laaaaaaaa, la la laaaaaaa, la la laaaaaaaa, laaaaaaaa....

Take care you.........................


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella...are we off and running then?...or should I say cycling...haha...great news.....here we gooooooo, here we gooooooo, here we gooooooo....la la laaaaaaaa, la la laaaaaaa, la la laaaaaaaa, laaaaaaaa....
> 
> Take care you.........................


The wheels on my bike go round and round,,,,,,laalaaalaaaa,laaalaaaallaaaaa,oh yeh missey,at it and gonna focus on weight loss for stage 2,,,,


----------



## bluejoanna

Brilliant news that the bike has arrived......now you have to get on the bl00dy thing!! I always train fasted, I find it also helps keep the appetite at bay...Once I start I cannot stop...  Happy peddling x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Brilliant news that the bike has arrived......now you have to get on the bl00dy thing!! I always train fasted, I find it also helps keep the appetite at bay...Once I start I cannot stop...  Happy peddling x


Done first one!

I will be on it 3 times week at first 6 or 7 am,oh yes


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> The wheels on my bike go round and round,,,,,,laalaaalaaaa,laaalaaaallaaaaa,oh yeh missey,at it and gonna focus on weight loss for stage 2,,,,


LOL I did 15 min on my bike today LOL It felt like forever

Ill race you!

you get on your static bike and Ill get on my static bike, and the first person to ................ er......... OK bad idea


----------



## JANIKvonD

hope ur well ya big jessie x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL I did 15 min on my bike today LOL It felt like forever
> 
> Ill race you!
> 
> you get on your static bike and Ill get on my static bike, and the first person to ................ er......... OK bad idea


Actualy that is a great idea.......er.......nah,,,,forget it lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> hope ur well ya big jessie x


Thanks bog breath


----------



## biglbs

about 200g protein and 120g carbs today,got poisin and jacket for tea,then done so low


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL I did 15 min on my bike today LOL It felt like forever
> 
> Ill race you!
> 
> you get on your static bike and Ill get on my static bike, and the first person to ................ er......... *keel over* :rolleye: OK bad idea


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> about 200g protein and 120g carbs today,got poisin and jacket for tea,then done so low


you're gonna fade away to nothing mate.


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> you're gonna fade away to nothing mate.


Well around 300lbs anyhow

See phase one built up mass back,so that i burn more cals just living each day,now i am ready,i will drop it faster than i did recomping ,however i will keep an eye on mass,i don't want to lose too much,i realise too that when i go back on gear my weight may go back up before it drops,that is normal for me,poss 410 or so,it was a shame illness slowed momentum but that is ok.I have been natty for 7 weeks or more now so ready!


----------



## 25434

Evening natty man? How's it all going this evening? You feeling a bit better? Hope so. Have a good evening..


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Evening natty man? How's it all going this evening? You feeling a bit better? Hope so. Have a good evening..


It sucks,natty schnatty...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Bike time yet ?! Have a good one :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Bike time yet ?! Have a good one :beer:


Late up as last day off,done peps having strong black coffee then bike

Your early ffs after hours driving,have a great day mate.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Late up as last day off,done peps having strong black coffee then bike
> 
> Your early ffs after hours driving,have a great day mate.


Yeah I saw you was up late lol

Early bird catches the worm 

Have a steady ride mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I saw you was up late lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early bird catches the worm
> 
> Have a steady ride mate :thumb:


Worked at 28mph medium for 22 mins the music was Kraftwerk as below and it was on 51" led fookin awsome and loud!

I realy enjoyed it,far better than ipod/gym










http://www.yout


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...how are you today? and how you getting on with your bike? I hope you have some of those padded shorts to wear on the saddle cos when I get on the bike my girlie bits hurt like anything when I get off...it's John Wayne all the way back to the changing rooms..hahahaha.. (sorry mentioning girlie bits by the way)...must be worse for men cos you have all the danglies etc...(sorry for mentioning that too)...hehe.....

Have a good day...x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...how are you today? and how you getting on with your bike? I hope you have some of those padded shorts to wear on the saddle cos when I get on the bike my girlie bits hurt like anything when I get off...it's John Wayne all the way back to the changing rooms..hahahaha.. (sorry mentioning girlie bits by the way)...must be worse for men cos you have all the danglies etc...(sorry for mentioning that too)...hehe.....
> 
> Have a good day...x


I have enough padding but the seat ismg: no idea how guys go miles day after day on the little fooker.

"The hell i would"......see what i did? :cowboy:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I have enough padding but the seat ismg: no idea how guys go miles day after day on the little fooker.
> 
> "The hell i would"......see what i did? :cowboy:


 :lol: :lol:...I did and I like the cut of your job fella...hahahaha....have a hug...((((((((((((((o))))))))))))))...x

errrm...is it job? or jib? i think Jib...doh...durrrrr....did I ever mention I'm blonde?..hahahaha


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol:...I did and I like the cut of your job fella...hahahaha....have a hug...((((((((((((((o))))))))))))))...x
> 
> errrm...is it job? or jib? i think Jib...doh...durrrrr....did I ever mention I'm blonde?..hahahaha


You never needed to mate,it is self evident lol heehhehheeheeee


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Decided on weight target for 6 month end on 08/07/13,that will give me a 3 week adjustment time for end of July target date.

I will lose an average of 3 to 4 lbs per week leaving me at approx 320 to 330,in good condition,for me.

I am happy with mass i hold for now,should look ok for 50 in September for sure.


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> You never needed to mate,it is self evident lol heehhehheeheeee


Why I oughtttta.......:laugh: tis true, tis true...I am somewhat absent minded...


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Decided on weight target for 6 month end on 08/07/13,that will give me a 3 week adjustment time for end of July target date.
> 
> I will lose an average of 3 to 4 lbs per week leaving me at approx 320 to 330,in good condition,for me.
> 
> I am happy with mass i hold for now,should look ok for 50 in September for sure.


3 to 4 is still fairly high, just pure fat, but on gear at least you will minimise fat and you will burn a lot daily anyway at your mass. Just sounds like a big stretch to hit 4lb/week after several months of dieting.

Either way, good to put some official goals down mate, sure you'll do very well on it and will have us all to cheer you along!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Decided on weight target for 6 month end on 08/07/13,that will give me a 3 week adjustment time for end of July target date.
> 
> I will lose an average of 3 to 4 lbs per week leaving me at approx 320 to 330,in good condition,for me.
> 
> I am happy with mass i hold for now,should look ok for 50 in September for sure.


3 to 4 is still fairly high, just pure fat, but on gear at least you will minimise fat and you will burn a lot daily anyway at your mass. Just sounds like a big stretch to hit 4lb/week after several months of dieting.

Either way, good to put some official goals down mate, sure you'll do very well on it and will have us all to cheer you along!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> 3 to 4 is still fairly high, just pure fat, but on gear at least you will minimise fat and you will burn a lot daily anyway at your mass. Just sounds like a big stretch to hit 4lb/week after several months of dieting.
> 
> Either way, good to put some official goals down mate, sure you'll do very well on it and will have us all to cheer you along!


I know it sounds a lot but if i try that ,then i will at least lose a decent amount,it is 3 to 4 lbs mate so i would be happy with 3 lbs!

I need you lot to get me through it too!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Morning all and sundry,hope you are well.

My lungs are at 50% capacity at mo so much better,i think cadio helped,may go lift later,if i still feel good.

Yesterdays food was 280g protein/150g carbs and high fat,not sure exactly as home made lasagne!!mg:Cals not over 2600 in all though.

Peps done,docs today regarding odd kidney reading last time i had bloods,recon it was flu though!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Good luck at the docs mate


----------



## 25434

Hey BigFella...hope all goes well for you....and I'm very glad that you feel good...very glad indeed...laters mister...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Decided on weight target for 6 month end on 08/07/13,that will give me a 3 week adjustment time for end of July target date.
> 
> I will lose an average of 3 to 4 lbs per week leaving me at approx 320 to 330,in good condition,for me.
> 
> I am happy with mass i hold for now,should look ok for 50 in September for sure.


superb mate, lets get it done! 3 to 4lb a week at ur size will be VERY achievible imo & iv no doupt in my mind you'll succeed! :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Went to docs at 9.25 am and just got back from hospital.

I told doc i was still bad and he confirmed i looked like sh1t...

My face had purple bits around it and i am still out of breath,so he picked the phone up and got me A& E appoint. by registrar,i was there 2 mins and taken for ECG/BLOODS/CHEST X RAY/all done within a couple of hours,then the wait.....to see heart specailist,4 hours later

,,,young chinese doc. takes all details and confirms no real problems visible other than

haemoglobin high 21/gear leads to high rbc!

rcc and pcv marginaly up gear

/platelet count 103 down unknown reason

/creatine high from diet

alt163 very high,from gear and high protein diet

Blood gas random glucose <11,i may have become diabetic,further tests needed.

point to note

So Low amounts of aas will up Rbc,do not be told otherwise.

Consultant reveiwed first Doc findings as

Diabetes... is a random one tbh,never been near but 2 tests now imply it.

He also suggested i have trachebronchitis,i have all the symptoms,Diabetes and sleep apnia would make this condition hard to live with in his view and considers me to have all three,now i know why breathing is hard and i fall asleep on poota/settee.

He has booked me for further echo cardio gram to heart,to confirm heart still ok,but i must get more tests regarding insulin tolerances asap.

Apparently this virus/batria is widespread,though hushed up,but as we have heard and seen on here,has caused death and i aint shocked by that,though i will keep ploughing on with my targets,regardless subject to feeling too rough,today is a blow out i got in at 5 after hospital all day,homemade lasagne it is again,though total cals still less the2500 today.

I feel down about this but not out,fookin hate of being ill will drive me on harder...HATE HATE GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Richie186

They'll get to the bottom of it mate and you'll come out stronger than you went in. Keep driving onwards, sounds like it hasn't dulled your motivation.


----------



## BestBefore1989

kin hell mate, you don't do anything by half do you?

Hope you can start feeling better soon fella


----------



## Sweat

As above, just keep the motivation up mate and hit that bike you got, that'll be great for your heart/lungs/cns for sure.


----------



## biglbs

The Doc was a good fella he asked me what i had taken in the past and we agreed there was'nt much i had not,he then said'i like people who try different things,it shows real character!'threw me a bit.....

End of the day liver reading are expected on aas ,you all will have the same or higher,fact of use,they go back once you stop gear after 4/5 months approx i have been off 8 weeks.

Heart has weak valve i know about.

Diabetic is another issue!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

fookin hell mate, the full m.o.t. dont let it get you down, keep your chin up and hopefully the docs will begin to cure it soon


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> fookin hell mate, the full m.o.t. dont let it get you down, keep your chin up and hopefully the docs will begin to cure it soon


Cheers mate,i am gettin a bit fed up with the drama my ol bones cause in here,the body is a heap of sh1t,so it is gonna get smashed into shape,they only treat symptoms i will cure the problem...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,i am gettin a bit fed up with the drama my ol bones cause in here,the body is a heap of sh1t,so it is gonna get smashed into shape,they only treat symptoms i will cure the problem...


perfect attitude mate! :thumbup1:

and i thought my body was was a shipwreck! :lol:

stay positive mate, you will come through this


----------



## 25434

oh BigFella...that made poop reading indeed.....goodness me...I really hope they get to the bottom of things for you, and I hope you don't go diabetic......

I don't mean to be rude or anything but you are alright to train aren't you? I'm asking out of concern for you, not in a "telling you what to do " sorta thing....I know you want to train, and I'm sure it can't do anything but be good for you...but...you will make sure it is ok won't you?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flubs said:


> oh BigFella...that made poop reading indeed.....goodness me...I really hope they get to the bottom of things for you, and I hope you don't go diabetic......
> 
> *I don't mean to be rude or anything but you are alright to train aren't you? I'm asking out of concern for you, not in a "telling you what to do " sorta thing....I know you want to train, and I'm sure it can't do anything but be good for you...but...you will make sure it is ok won't you?*


thats a good point actually


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> perfect attitude mate! :thumbup1:
> 
> and i thought my body was was a shipwreck! :lol:
> 
> stay positive mate, you will come through this





Flubs said:


> oh BigFella...that made poop reading indeed.....goodness me...I really hope they get to the bottom of things for you, and I hope you don't go diabetic......
> 
> I don't mean to be rude or anything but you are alright to train aren't you? I'm asking out of concern for you, not in a "telling you what to do " sorta thing....I know you want to train, and I'm sure it can't do anything but be good for you...but...you will make sure it is ok won't you?


Thanks guys,i will overcome,that is all


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,i will overcome,that is all


 :thumb:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,i will overcome,that is all


Thazzmaboieeeee talking and a walking...whoop....


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...how you today? going on bike? errrmm...as in, having a go on the bike, not "going" on the bike...cos...cos...that would just be rude right?..hahahaha....

I'm not quite sure if anyone will get that joke? "going" isn't that nother term for having a poo? errr...humm....not sure it was worth it now..errmm....think I'll leave it in, no one will notice...shhhhh....keep it quiet...haha..

Take care you!!! that's an order.....don't make me race up there with chicken soup and a truck for you to pull :wacko:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Mr Big,

My oh my you are in the wars, at least the docs and the hospital are taking it seriously - about flipping time eh! Not much to add to what the others have said, but hope you feel better soon and keep on doing your best. x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...how you today? going on bike? errrmm...as in, having a go on the bike, not "going" on the bike...cos...cos...that would just be rude right?..hahahaha....
> 
> I'm not quite sure if anyone will get that joke? "going" isn't that nother term for having a poo? errr...humm....not sure it was worth it now..errmm....think I'll leave it in, no one will notice...shhhhh....keep it quiet...haha..
> 
> Take care you!!! that's an order.....don't make me race up there with chicken soup and a truck for you to pull :wacko:





bluejoanna said:


> Hi Mr Big,
> 
> My oh my you are in the wars, at least the docs and the hospital are taking it seriously - about flipping time eh! Not much to add to what the others have said, but hope you feel better soon and keep on doing your best. x


Thanks guys it makes me feel warm inside hearing your support,i am awaiting a moment of energy to either go to gym or get on the bike.....been working all morning ,waiting for energy now.........er waiting,i'll eat that may help.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Get on your bike and ride!


----------



## flinty90

smash that muthafcuking body to bits now.its messed you about for so long bro lol.. glad your getting back to biglbs rather than badlbs lol x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bench on smithy

1 x 20 x 60k

1 x 15 x 100k

1 x 5 x 140k

1 x 5 x 180k

1 x 6 x 140k

1 x 10 100k these last two being drop from 180k

Tricep v bar pd stack x 4 sets 20 down

single rverse mid x5 by 3 sets superseted with normal singe grip to fail

That will do as first time for 6 weeks!


----------



## Richie186

180kg!!!! Huge kudos to you mate, while your not well too!!!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> 180kg!!!! Huge kudos to you mate, while your not well too!!!


And i have a vid when i can sus out getting it up,thanks


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bench on smithy
> 
> 1 x 20 x 60k
> 
> 1 x 15 x 100k
> 
> 1 x 5 x 140k
> 
> 1 x 5 x 180k
> 
> 1 x 6 x 140k
> 
> 1 x 10 100k these last two being drop from 180k
> 
> Tricep v bar pd stack x 4 sets 20 down
> 
> single rverse mid x5 by 3 sets superseted with normal singe grip to fail
> 
> That will do as first time for 6 weeks!


I fuking love it ! You absolute beast of a man !!! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

how do i get wimp (that is what it is called pmsl)to show on here i did it off old phone this new one is a pain??


----------



## Milky

Fu*king good lifts there mate, l need to up my game !


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Fu*king good lifts there mate, l need to up my game !


The force is strong in this one master Milky very strong indeed


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bench on smithy
> 
> 1 x 20 x 60k
> 
> 1 x 15 x 100k
> 
> 1 x 5 x 140k
> 
> 1 x 5 x 180k
> 
> 1 x 6 x 140k
> 
> 1 x 10 100k these last two being drop from 180k
> 
> Tricep v bar pd stack x 4 sets 20 down
> 
> single rverse mid x5 by 3 sets superseted with normal singe grip to fail
> 
> That will do as first time for 6 weeks!


mighty fine lifting mate:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Fu*king good lifts there mate, l need to up my game !


Notice simularity in the style to @Logernator if you keep with it ,it will mass you right up buddy,you will be a pitbull by August!

Normaly i would push a bit harder but not trained for 6 weeks and ill on no aas,just peps last week or so and testo gel 7 weeks or so.


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> The force is strong in this one master Milky very strong indeed


I ain't on the dark side yet!!!!pmsl


----------



## Milky

Be with you Friday, along with some goodies apparently mate.


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> I ain't on the dark side yet!!!!pmsl


only a matter of time


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> only a matter of time


Thanks for reps mate

Only a bit imo,just gotta sort these 'issues'out my body is having,you will notice the mind can overpower a fair bit when you need to a?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Be with you Friday, along with some goodies apparently mate.


Has she got the tits you described,or was it her sister and mates?Either way i will be ready,thanks mate.


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Thanks for reps mate
> 
> Only a bit imo,just gotta sort these 'issues'out my body is having,you will notice the mind can overpower a fair bit when you need to a?


Thats right ! Mind over matter ! Do i have a bad back ? No i fawking dont ! Do i have paranoid scizophrenia no i fawking dont with acute narsissism ? and Bipolar depression & anexiety disorder ? NOOOO!!! BOOOMMM crack on! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

I am starting to fail on anything to do with chest/tri like gettin up,sore now..


----------



## 25434

ulloooooo...just having a quick swoosh...hope all is okay despite all the bad stuff getting you down at the mo...nearly the weekend though...whoop...


----------



## Sweat

Telling me to spread the love on reps first, but will hit you up shortly for that pressing you fooking tank!

Really solid!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bench on smithy
> 
> 1 x 20 x 60k
> 
> 1 x 15 x 100k
> 
> 1 x 5 x 140k.
> 
> 1 x 5 x 180k
> 
> 1 x 6 x 140k
> 
> 1 x 10 100k these last two being drop from 180k
> 
> Tricep v bar pd stack x 4 sets 20 down
> 
> single rverse mid x5 by 3 sets superseted with normal singe grip to fail
> 
> That will do as first time for 6 weeks!


Wow. Great session mate


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Telling me to spread the love on reps first, but will hit you up shortly for that pressing you fooking tank!
> 
> Really solid!!


Thanks mate,i tried to rep you too,same problem,,,for your pic



chilli said:


> Wow. Great session mate


Thanks buddy,can anyone tell me how to get vid up ?it will not display,or load to youtube!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i tried to rep you too,same problem,,,for your pic
> 
> Thanks buddy,can anyone tell me how to get vid up ?it will not display,or load to youtube!


I'm as useless as you when it comes to uploading videos, ended up getting Ewen to upload my last one for me, lol.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> I'm as useless as you when it comes to uploading videos, ended up getting Ewen to upload my last one for me, lol.


I thought all you young guns were good on these?


----------



## biglbs

Though this makes me feel a bit laim...though mine were full and a biglbs drop set too!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I thought all you young guns were good on these?


Yeah meant to be, not all that young to be fair and lost interest in all the technology. Not on twitter, facebook or any of that shiz either.

Just my addiction to UKM.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Yeah meant to be, not all that young to be fair and lost interest in all the technology. Not on twitter, facebook or any of that shiz either.
> 
> Just my addiction to UKM.


x2 young when i am lookin 50 down the conk!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i tried to rep you too,same problem,,,for your pic
> 
> Thanks buddy,can anyone tell me how to get vid up ?it will not display,or load to youtube!


If you click on the icon that looks like a film strip above the text window while you're typing it gives you the option

Edit- oh, I see you worked it out!


----------



## infernal0988

morning big guy whats on the agenda for today then ?


----------



## 25434

Morning my fave BigFella on the block...how are ye doing today? cycling planned? bit of walking or something?...or just pooping! :whistling: he he...sorry, I was just in straighties and reading what you were talking about last night...hahaha...it made me larrrff...

Have a lovely day, back for chatters later, take care mister...beeeg hugs to ya..x


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Though this makes me feel a bit laim...though mine were full and a biglbs drop set too!


HOLY MACARONI 26 reps  respect brother!! wow man strong as an ox


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> HOLY MACARONI 26 reps  respect brother!! wow man strong as an ox


That ain't me mate,lol

i did what i listed up the pages a bit!

Though i gotta say i would do prob ten like this,as only fast and half move!

I cannot work out how to get my one up on here,wrong format!


----------



## Davey666

Hope you can work it out. Would be great to see.


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> That ain't me mate,lol
> 
> i did what i listed up the pages a bit!
> 
> Though i gotta say i would do prob ten like this,as only fast and half move!
> 
> I cannot work out how to get my one up on here,wrong format!


haha sh1t, thats still some serious lifting tho, didnt want to be sleeping with the fishes:whistling: are you a powerlifter?


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> HOLY MACARONI 26 reps  respect brother!! wow man strong as an ox





Flubs said:


> Morning my fave BigFella on the block...how are ye doing today? cycling planned? bit of walking or something?...or just pooping! :whistling: he he...sorry, I was just in straighties and reading what you were talking about last night...hahaha...it made me larrrff...
> 
> Ah bless you darling.now i need a hug,it is gonna be fasted cardio in a mo,i cannot wait much longer to eat!
> 
> fASTED CARDIO IN A MO
> 
> No mate,my own film is in wrong format!!!!it will not go up here or to you tube:cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Hope you can work it out. Would be great to see.


Someone must know ,,,,,,HELP ME......plllllease!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Someone must know ,,,,,,HELP ME......plllllease!


You might have to convert it to avi or something.


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> haha sh1t, thats still some serious lifting tho, didnt want to be sleeping with the fishes:whistling: are you a powerlifter?


No mate,i am just a strong cvnt,i hate the bar all the way up,,,,,Hate,Hate,,,,grrrrr

I started lifting to help martial arts and street fighting,just seemed good at it and it made knock outs faster too lol


----------



## Davey666

What format is the file?


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> You might have to convert it to avi or something.


No that don't work i have a still of bar loaded taken in error as setting up,look lol

Might even be able to pick a frame or two out of film!lol


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> What format is the file?


Believe it or not it says wimp. pmsl


----------



## Davey666

You have saved it as a project file


----------



## Davey666

This might help you buddy...

A .wlmp file contains no video, photos or music within it and is NOT a movie file. It is a project file for Windows Live Movie Maker. What you need to do is open the project file in Windows Live Movie Maker and then tell it to create your movie. This is done by opening the first menu (Alt+F) and choosing Save Movie.... Choose to save to your computer and it will create a single .wmv file. That file can be played in Windows Media Player, uploaded to a video service (e.g. YouTube, Vimeo), copied to another PC for playback, etc.


----------



## Davey666

I found a step by step guide on the tube


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bench on smithy
> 
> 1 x 20 x 60k
> 
> 1 x 15 x 100k
> 
> 1 x 5 x 140k
> 
> 1 x 5 x 180k
> 
> 1 x 6 x 140k
> 
> 1 x 10 100k these last two being drop from 180k
> 
> Tricep v bar pd stack x 4 sets 20 down
> 
> single rverse mid x5 by 3 sets superseted with normal singe grip to fail
> 
> That will do as first time for 6 weeks!


Nice to see you ease yourself back into it gently with a few pansy like, light lifts :lol:

Ill rep you once I've shared the love


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

cardio one 15 mins done,no food yet all fasted,see how long i can wait now,next cardio pm today 15 mins again


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> cardio one 15 mins done,no food yet all fasted,see how long i can wait now,next cardio pm today 15 mins again


And inbetween convert that file :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice work Mr Big :thumbup1: 2 x sessions of cardio....on a Friday.......You are a better man than me....(apart from the fact I am not actually a man...) x


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys done and reps for help x

FFS THE DROP BIT IS MISSING,I GIVE UP GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## biglbs

@BESTBEFORE 1989 !


----------



## biglbs

@bluejoanna it is better than me too! :lol:


----------



## Davey666

some strength coming back now @biglbs you must be feeling a bit better :thumbup1:

Thanks for reps too..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

2 cardio sessions in one day? I'm off work today, you've given me an idea. hmm...


----------



## Milky

Order be with you between 2 and 3 mate. Goodies coming seperate.


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> 2 cardio sessions in one day? I'm off work today, you've given me an idea. hmm...


It is catching you know..


----------



## JANIKvonD

brilliant vid mate, keem'em comin


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant vid mate, keem'em comin


That was pure grief putting that vid up mate,aint gonna rush pmsl


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i can rep ya either mate, computer told me to bugger off!

nice vid, well done getting it up:thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> That was pure grief putting that vid up mate,aint gonna rush pmsl


ill be sure to pester u plenty for more then


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> i can rep ya either mate, computer told me to bugger off!
> 
> nice vid, well done getting it up:thumbup1:


Thanks mate and you young Janice can fook off!



JANIKvonD said:


> ill be sure to pester u plenty for more then


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

other 15 min cardio done,so 2 lots today, @queenie will be proud,i have to say i feel smashed to bits after that benching looney session whilst less than 100%,just love it,more cardio tomoz i think.

food has been liver/bac/mash

lamb shish and salad

100g protein and 2 oranges that is all...


----------



## Milky

Did it arrive ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Did it arrive ?


I think not mate,we were there till 3pm!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I think not mate,we were there till 3pm!


When will you be back mate see if a card or anything has been left ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> When will you be back mate see if a card or anything has been left ?


In the morning mate,girls in 6.30 am


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> In the morning mate,girls in 6.30 am


Let me know asap if no card will you.

Wheyman is not happy about it at all and he can explain better what happened but it is unusual.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Let me know asap if no card will you.
> 
> Wheyman is not happy about it at all and he can explain better what happened but it is unusual.


I am not happy either i have been using whey instead of casein,as ran out...


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I am not happy either i have been using whey instead of casein,as ran out...


Wish you'd let me know sooner mate, not acceptable.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Wish you'd let me know sooner mate, not acceptable.


Not your fault,mate,no blame there!

Ps did you clock my 180k x 5 video in here?thought i had better prove it,you know what it is like on here!


----------



## 25434

Ullo Mr Big...hahahaha...you'll always be BigFella to me...hahahaha......

Nice vid mister and worth the wait right? And it is GREAT to see ya getting back to norm...you went a bit quiet which made feel concerned for you......the illness etc.....hope Friday night is being good to you....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ullo Mr Big...hahahaha...you'll always be BigFella to me...hahahaha......
> 
> Nice vid mister and worth the wait right? And it is GREAT to see ya getting back to norm...you went a bit quiet which made feel concerned for you......the illness etc.....hope Friday night is being good to you....


Tbh you are perceptive my dear,i have been very ill with this bug,my lips and face were blue when i went to Doc,when he got me straight in a and e for checks,i was scared i had fooked my heart and so was he,but it is defo bacterial bronchial infection,causing sleep apnia,though some bloods are odd,i believe from meds he prescribed,so more tests yet and Ent specialist on 29th,,,,however i decided it is not gonna hold me back so next day was the vid and cardio is priority,i will win!!!!thanks and hugs ,even no tongue snogs xx


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Not your fault,mate,no blame there!
> 
> Ps did you clock my 180k x 5 video in here?thought i had better prove it,you know what it is like on here!


I know its not mate but l would have been on it quicker and no not yet but TBH l have never doubted your lifts mate, you have no reason to lie :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I know its not mate but l would have been on it quicker and no not yet but TBH l have never doubted your lifts mate, you have no reason to lie :thumbup1:


I know you don't,i also know some do ,so proof is the way a!?!?

Cannot wait to be well and on some.....grrr


----------



## 25434

no tongue snogs? Then you are indeed my t'internet friend.....:laugh: deal...x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> no tongue snogs? Then you are indeed my t'internet friend.....:laugh: deal...x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Just waiting for Mia to get up and will hit bike for 20 min or so,Mia wants to join in exercises she does a little circuit,along with singing/dancing and guitar work,the odd few head over heals etc,pure class bless> :wub: :wub:

Peps in /triple black coffee in hand and couple t3 taken to help..


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, sounds good.....hope all goes well for you today......how lovely for Mia to join in with you, bless...she sounds so gorgeous....I'm having a coffe myself at the mo, then gonna shoot down to the butchers, making red wine steak casserole today, for tomorrow, but I like the flavours to meld overnight.......yum.....nice on a rainy day curled up on the sofa with a good film.....

Have a good day, even though we're getting the rain.....pooh!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella, sounds good.....hope all goes well for you today......how lovely for Mia to join in with you, bless...she sounds so gorgeous....I'm having a coffe myself at the mo, then gonna shoot down to the butchers, making red wine steak casserole today, for tomorrow, but I like the flavours to meld overnight.......yum.....nice on a rainy day curled up on the sofa with a good film.....
> 
> Have a good day, even though we're getting the rain.....pooh!


Will you stop sounding so cosy or i will stalk you until i find the sofa(was warm bed lol)

She is a cute babe,we just had a row about clothes today pmsl

Casserol far better left 1 to 4 days imo enjoy x


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol brilliant, my 2 love it on my crosstrainer at home. much planned this w.e mate?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Will you stop sounding so cosy or i will stalk you until i find the sofa(was warm bed lol)
> 
> She is a cute babe,we just had a row about clothes today pmsl
> 
> Casserol far better left 1 to 4 days imo enjoy x


Hehe...well you know BigFella, us laydeeeeeeeeeee have particular ideas about our clothes ya know...lol.....I agree on the casserole idea but I only got the yearning for it last night, so can't do that......and yes, I do declare I am being a bit of a lazy moo......really trying to move out of the quilt....but.....but......it's hard...hahaha......am going for a shower in next five mins tho....honest....really...no, really....I am....I am..... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol brilliant, my 2 love it on my crosstrainer at home. much planned this w.e mate?


Mia today and doss tomorrow,we actualy aint done bike yet as MISS wanted food at cafe so now i am calorificaly worse off especialy after cream cakesBut it is cheat say so fook it!


----------



## flinty90

enjoy daddy day bro !!!X


----------



## biglbs

:wub:


flinty90 said:


> enjoy daddy day bro !!!X


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Just waiting for Mia to get up and will hit bike for 20 min or so,Mia wants to join in exercises she does a little circuit,along with singing/dancing and guitar work,the odd few head over heals etc,pure class bless> :wub: :wub:
> 
> Peps in /triple black coffee in hand and couple t3 taken to help..


Sure it's not you dancing with the guitar mate? Lol enjoy your day mate there precious!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Sure it's not you dancing with the guitar mate? Lol enjoy your day mate there precious!


Thanks bro,hope your well


----------



## flinty90

So Tom where are we at in here now bro ??? training ?? gear ?? diet ?? goals for this year ..

come on fill us in with a update post from here please !!! and excuse me if you have said recently but i not been on much last few weeks !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> So Tom where are we at in here now bro ??? training ?? gear ?? diet ?? goals for this year ..
> 
> come on fill us in with a update post from here please !!! and excuse me if you have said recently but i not been on much last few weeks !!


Read back ya lazy cvnt,i can be bothered to follow your progress, but to save you ill/ill/very ill/ill/fookin ill/docs/emergency A&E from my doc to hos/next day grr 180 x 5 bench as part of Biglbs style drop set/bought cardio bike/using it/want to cut when well by 2-4lb week/getting slowly better,good to see my mate following!

Ps i am stinking natty too also in 7th week,just testogel trt in and peps.

thanks for lookin in mate


----------



## Keeks

Heck, Ive caught up now, and Heck again! Hope you get back to decent health soon fella! Big hugs!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Heck, Ive caught up now, and Heck again! Hope you get back to decent health soon fella! Big hugs!


That is why i did not try to explain,but i seem to be scaring it away now,bike and bench tactics

Thanks for dropping in and reading Kwarksi xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> That is why i did not try to explain,but i seem to be scaring it away now,bike and bench tactics
> 
> Thanks for dropping in and reading Kwarksi xx


Yes I see. Well good, carrying on scaring it away and if you need a hand, I'll put my scary face on and try and scare it away too! 

Just keep doing what you're doing and take care of yourself! x :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Morning everyone ,i have been up all night with my Mia,she was sick every hour all night bless her and not one tear,even though she was scared and tired,watching cbeebies does get boring even with cuddles but i got a min off to check in.


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Morning everyone ,i have been up all night with my Mia,she was sick every hour all night bless her and not one tear,even though she was scared and tired,watching cbeebies does get boring even with cuddles but i got a min off to check in.


Morning mate. Bless her, so many bugs on the go this year. At least she's well enough to treat you to the tweenies of whatever they have on now. :thumb:


----------



## zack amin

Sorry mate, is mia your daughter? Hope she gets well soon, damn bug always going around, som kiddie calpol and plenty of rest!


----------



## Keeks

Aww, hope she feels better soon, lots of cuddles needed there!


----------



## Guest

Aww poor kid, hope she gets better soon mucka, yourself aswell!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Bless her, so many bugs on the go this year. At least she's well enough to treat you to the tweenies of whatever they have on now. :thumb:


Lol and fireman sam



zack amin said:


> Sorry mate, is mia your daughter? Hope she gets well soon, damn bug always going around, som kiddie calpol and plenty of rest!


Yes mate age 4,i have two boys at 22 and 20 and g/daughter 3.5 yrs too,bless she cannot keep water down ,but still smiles all around.



Keeks said:


> Aww, hope she feels better soon, lots of cuddles needed there!


Yes and we are painting now lol



Dave said:


> Aww poor kid, hope she gets better soon mucka, yourself aswell!


Cheers buddy,always this time of year for me and mine,,,,

Thanks all for kind words,why did God ever make children ill,it is just wrong !


----------



## Rykard

hope she gets better mate


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> hope she gets better mate


Kids amaze me,you would'nt know she was ill,playing,laughing ,i need the sympathy i think,i am hanging,need bed,need sleep pmsl


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Kids amaze me,you would'nt know she was ill,playing,laughing ,i need the sympathy i think,i am hanging,need bed,need sleep pmsl


lol mtfu big guy (you'e a big softy really aren't you )


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> lol mtfu big guy (you'e a big softy really aren't you )


These days yes totaly,,,,the wife and girl make sure of it....what does mtfu mean please?


----------



## Rykard

.. man ** up.. we don't get sympathy , we don't need food and sleep etc we just 'sort everything out' (and that includes killing spiders at 3:00am)


----------



## BestBefore1989

sounds like the both of you need to catch up on your sleep. Hope she's feeling better soon mate. Nothing worse than your kids being ill, if only you could be ill for them.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds like the both of you need to catch up on your sleep. Hope she's feeling better soon mate. Nothing worse than your kids being ill, if only you could be ill for them.


Exactly mate.....just eating chicken/fresh pineapple and tumeric/ginger/jerky spices to kick my tummy resistance up the ****,in case!


----------



## 25434

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo BigFella...I just got back from my shenanigans.....sorry to hear about ickle Mia....I hate it when the ankle biters are poorly, awweee...I hope she picks up as the day goes by....and you are sounding more ma BigFella every dayeeee too....yipeeeeeee....I hope you are feeling better and not just pretending....you're not to old to get a ticking off ya know!!!

Hey Mr Beeeeeeeg! hahahaha...have a lovely day, happy noshing...I'm waiting for my steak casserole to cook..it smells lovely and I'm soooooo hungry but just had my shake so trying to pretend I'm full...lol....x

and this for Mia...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo BigFella...I just got back from my shenanigans.....sorry to hear about ickle Mia....I hate it when the ankle biters are poorly, awweee...I hope she picks up as the day goes by....and you are sounding more ma BigFella every dayeeee too....yipeeeeeee....I hope you are feeling better and not just pretending....you're not to old to get a ticking off ya know!!!
> 
> Hey Mr Beeeeeeeg! hahahaha...have a lovely day, happy noshing...I'm waiting for my steak casserole to cook..it smells lovely and I'm soooooo hungry but just had my shake so trying to pretend I'm full...lol....x
> 
> and this for Mia...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Yes mate,she is much better thanks,no fuss at all,

i can smell the casserole from here,

i bet that will be top notch,

have a great day Flubsi x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

its not nice seeing kids suffer, glad shes better. now its your turn


----------



## Milky

​
*32 WEEKS !*


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> its not nice seeing kids suffer, glad shes better. now its your turn


Thanks buddy,kind of you..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Your welcome mate


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...hope you are okay today, wrap up warm cos it's snowing where I am and you're just up the road, so it's thermals ahoy!! and make sure Mia has got her warm tights and jumpers on too...sure I don't need to say that....have a good day..x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...hope you are okay today, wrap up warm cos it's snowing where I am and you're just up the road, so it's thermals ahoy!! and make sure Mia has got her warm tights and jumpers on too...sure I don't need to say that....have a good day..x


Cheers mate,think i will not go out today,as having trouble with breathing again,

all appoints in place so just gotta wait and see if they can treat the bacteria to an exit out of me.

May try cardio but doubtful at mo.

I think it is a case of good and bad days at moment,i am living my life around how i feel,tbh it is depressing but at least the good days are productive.I think being up all night with Mia knocked me back a bit,but at least she is better.

Be lucky mate xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> ​
> *32 WEEKS !*


till what?

how ya doing tam?


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,think i will not go out today,as having trouble with breathing again,
> 
> all appoints in place so just gotta wait and see if they can treat the bacteria to an exit out of me.
> 
> May try cardio but doubtful at mo.
> 
> I think it is a case of good and bad days at moment,i am living my life around how i feel,tbh it is depressing but at least the good days are productive.I think being up all night with Mia knocked me back a bit,but at least she is better.
> 
> Be lucky mate xx


Glad to hear Mia is feeling better buddy.

You get some good rest and see if you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Davey666

Ohh and if you do feel a little better in the morning, then get some cardio done


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> till what?
> 
> Till Milky and i reveal our success or failure(in my case by the look of health)
> 
> how ya doing tam?


Bad day cannot breath well,carried a de-hum up one flight of stairs and could not talk for 2 mins,no breath in me,normaly i would put it in my pocket and forget i was carrying it!



Davey666 said:


> Glad to hear Mia is feeling better buddy.
> 
> You get some good rest and see if you feel better in the morning.


Have been and hope for fasted am cardio:ban:cheers mate,realy wanted some heavy one arm rows with 95k d/bells again but we shall see...


----------



## JANIKvonD

ohh ffs mate!....iv wished u well enough times.....just GET WELL now eh! :no: x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> till what?
> 
> how ya doing tam?





Davey666 said:


> Glad to hear Mia is feeling better buddy.
> 
> You get some good rest and see if you feel better in the morning.





JANIKvonD said:


> ohh ffs mate!....iv wished u well enough times.....just GET WELL now eh! :no: x


I know mate ,everyone has been kind,

for now i have accepted i will have a good day or a bad day,

it is not in my hands but i shall do more on good days and enjoy them,as said i have Ent secialist on 29th so i hope he will come up with cause/cure.Also another Echo CardioGram 28th(though i had one 6 months ago and it was all ok)to heart,just to be sure and fasted blood sugar at same time.

I know this is a biological bronchael infection as sore throat and phlem with temp after food etc.

Hay on the bright side,i wager even @ausbuilt will not have had this many tests,or know the exact condition of heart/lungs/bloods/sugars/cholesterol etc better than this,reminds me i will do bod pod when well and in 32 weeks!

So god willing i will catch up fast soon @Milky ,i never give up


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> I know mate ,everyone has been kind,
> 
> for now i have accepted i will have a good day or a bad day,
> 
> it is not in my hands but i shall do more on good days and enjoy them,as said i have Ent secialist on 29th so i hope he will come up with cause/cure.Also another Echo CardioGram 28th(though i had one 6 months ago and it was all ok)to heart,just to be sure and fasted blood sugar at same time.
> 
> I know this is a biological bronchael infection as sore throat and phlem with temp after food etc.
> 
> Hay on the bright side,i wager even @ausbuilt will not have had this many tests,or know the exact condition of heart/lungs/bloods/sugars/cholesterol etc better than this,reminds me i will do bod pod when well and in 32 weeks!
> 
> So god willing i will catch up fast soon @Milky ,i never give up


Where you going to get in a bod pod you paying and if so how much mate?


----------



## biglbs

sunn said:


> Where you going to get in a bod pod you paying and if so how much mate?


Saw some info in Aus's thread will use that to find one.


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> Saw some info in Aus's thread will use that to find one.


When you find one if you could be so kind as to drop me a pm that's would be much appreciated.


----------



## Queenie

Evening big guy  just wanted to say hello and hope you're well!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Evening big guy  just wanted to say hello and hope you're well!


Hi mate,lol,i have been far better,hope your both good x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,lol,i have been far better,hope your both good x


Nooo... I just saw you're not well  bless ya - all my well wishes are with u


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Nooo... I just saw you're not well  bless ya - all my well wishes are with u


Thanks mate,on my good days i can still nail good sets out,that would leave most struggling,

on a bad day ,like today Mia could lift more than her Dad.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

we all have our good days and bad mate, at least you are making the effort to still crack on. wishing you a swift recovery dude!


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> we all have our good days and bad mate, at least you are making the effort to still crack on. wishing you a swift recovery dude!


Chears bro x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sorry you're not good again mate. I know it's not in your nature, but have you thought of, ahem, taking it easy for a while?  Some more rest might do you the world of good buddy. either way, hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

your getting it rough mate, fair play though for pushing yourself. just make sure not to push yourself too much and relax a little till better


----------



## dt36

Every day as it comes Big Man...

Hope you and the family get well soon and things get back to normal.


----------



## Rykard

damn big man, that sucks hope you get sorted mate


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> sorry you're not good again mate. I know it's not in your nature, but have you thought of, ahem, taking it easy for a while?  Some more rest might do you the world of good buddy. either way, hope you feel better tomorrow


Good days and bad days bro,good and bad.... 



safc49 said:


> your getting it rough mate, fair play though for pushing yourself. just make sure not to push yourself too much and relax a little till better


Thanks mate


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> sorry you're not good again mate. I know it's not in your nature, but have you thought of, ahem, taking it easy for a while?  Some more rest might do you the world of good buddy. either way, hope you feel better tomorrow





safc49 said:


> your getting it rough mate, fair play though for pushing yourself. just make sure not to push yourself too much and relax a little till better





dt36 said:


> Every day as it comes Big Man...
> 
> Hope you and the family get well soon and things get back to normal.


Exactly thanks



Rykard said:


> damn big man, that sucks hope you get sorted mate


It will be,just seems i need more time for now,cheers


----------



## biglbs

Well i am up! Mia is playing up,nothing wrong other than will not sleep :cursing:

Bloody hell!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

oh no. did you get her back to sleep?


----------



## infernal0988

not getting her to sleep ? MMMmmmm not good sleep is hell when you dont get enough .


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> oh no. did you get her back to sleep?


In the end she went back,great that was..two nights of v.little kip..i know how you feel just a bit now,,,,tired!



infernal0988 said:


> not getting her to sleep ? MMMmmmm not good sleep is hell when you dont get enough .


in the end zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 25434

Morning Bigbear..I mean Mr Big.cough I mean softy chops...I mean BigFella...that's better...  hee hee...

Did you get Mia back to sleep? and more to the point did you get some sleep? and if you didn't will you get chance for a bit of a snooze today...on the sofa, in the warm after a nice cuppa?...zzzzzzz....zzzzzzzz.....hope so...

It is utter pants that you are going through all this poop...I'm crossing all the wobberly bits (of which there are a few hahaa)..that things will right themselves and you can start pulling trucks and buses up the high street whilst balancing a chrysler car on hour nose and twirling Mia round to Ra Ra Rasputin...very soon...

Have a good day...I'm not sure if that sounds a bit banal when I know full well you're not having a good time at the moment...but as long as I'm in and saying something then that's okay right? I think so...

Hey you....hve a t'internet hug...(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))......


----------



## biglbs

Thank you my lovely Flublet,you know what i recon anyone living with you would have real trouble getting up in the morning as you would make them so many cups of tea along with big cosy hugs in the morning ,

getting up would not be an option,

like bed imprisionment,in a nice way(kinky too i supose)

Anyhow thanks for dropping in xxxx

have a good if not super day and keep warm!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

20 mins cardio done on bike,very hard to breath ,throat so dry it sticks together,feel like suffocation,but i fookin done it and 25mph,med resistance.....fasted too


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 20 mins cardio done on bike,very hard to breath ,throat so dry it sticks together,feel like suffocation,but i fookin done it and 25mph,med resistance.....fasted too


Well done chappie but sit down and have a drink and get your breath back...x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Well done chappie but sit down and have a drink and get your breath back...x


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

60g cassein in cheerio's/oats pint milk 80g prot.


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :lol:
> View attachment 107650


sorry...I just realised what I said...really sorry, I'm such a foooking numptyhead...lol....still luv me?....sigh...can I help it? I mean, I am blonde ya knaaaarrr!!!!!

humph... :blink: ...... :whistling: shall I poke myself in the eyes now? or wait until tea-time....


----------



## flinty90

Nice cardio mate... gonna start getting this tank of yours fcukin armoured up chipped and supercharged bro X

hope daddys girl is feeling better soon !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Nice cardio mate... gonna start getting this tank of yours fcukin armoured up chipped and supercharged bro X
> 
> hope daddys girl is feeling better soon !!!


Thanks mate,off to ASDA now to refuel tank stores..


----------



## richardw1993

spent most of my work day reading this, better than working haha, sounds like you've had a rough time mate, keep your head up, a real good read! keep at it mate!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 20 mins cardio done on bike,very hard to breath ,throat so dry it sticks together,feel like suffocation,but i fookin done it and 25mph,med resistance.....fasted too


Well done buddy. Good to see you did some cardio. Hope soon you feel a lot better so you can hammer more :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

richardw1993 said:


> spent most of my work day reading this, better than working haha, sounds like you've had a rough time mate, keep your head up, a real good read! keep at it mate!


Thanks get subbed in and things are gonna fly soon,i will not be kept down by anything....



Davey666 said:


> Well done buddy. Good to see you did some cardio. Hope soon you feel a lot better so you can hammer more :thumbup1:


Cheers as always,sorry it is boring at mo,but you know whats coming....


----------



## Davey666

You have done more than me this week. At least you have been trying.

My anxiety kicked off yesterday, and only just started feeling better today.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> You have done more than me this week. At least you have been trying.
> 
> My anxiety kicked off yesterday, and only just started feeling better today.


I did'nt know you suffered,or Flinty does too,though i think he has it in hand more these days,what brings it on mate and what caused it to stert,if i may ask?


----------



## Davey666

Not sure what brings it on. It all started while I was eating and as I was swallowing I need to cough at same time. Luckly the mrs spotted I had curled over, then next thing I remember is hearing the mrs crying shouting my name. When I come around all my head was tingling and feeling sh!t.

Since then I was getting attacks everyday. In the end I went to docs but just got told to stop smoking, lose weight and offered beta blockers. I told em to get f*cked with the meds.

Then after seeing a different doc he did loads of tests, but couldnt find out wrong, except high bloods and borderline cholesterol, then 3 more bloods after but they come out fine, but wanted me to see a specialist to be sure.

After seeing a specialist a couple of times and doing more tests he said it was anxiety.

He also recommended to try cope without meds.

I have learnt to cope with it the best I can but there is odd times it gets really bad, and feels as though I am going a bit do daly in the head :lol:

One thing I dont get is palputations, just the dry mouth, pounding headache, tounge feels numb and the feeling im losing the plot in my head. Usually after a day I start feeling better but it drains me and all I want to do is sleep.

Feels I have just typed my life story


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

How you feeling today fella?


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Not sure what brings it on. It all started while I was eating and as I was swallowing I need to cough at same time. Luckly the mrs spotted I had curled over, then next thing I remember is hearing the mrs crying shouting my name. When I come around all my head was tingling and feeling sh!t.
> 
> Since then I was getting attacks everyday. In the end I went to docs but just got told to stop smoking, lose weight and offered beta blockers. I told em to get f*cked with the meds.
> 
> Then after seeing a different doc he did loads of tests, but couldnt find out wrong, except high bloods and borderline cholesterol, then 3 more bloods after but they come out fine, but wanted me to see a specialist to be sure.
> 
> After seeing a specialist a couple of times and doing more tests he said it was anxiety.
> 
> He also recommended to try cope without meds.
> 
> I have learnt to cope with it the best I can but there is odd times it gets really bad, and feels as though I am going a bit do daly in the head :lol:
> 
> One thing I dont get is palputations, just the dry mouth, pounding headache, tounge feels numb and the feeling im losing the plot in my head. Usually after a day I start feeling better but it drains me and all I want to do is sleep.
> 
> Feels I have just typed my life story


Sorry to hear this mate,that i awful,it is strange how your body has gone into panic mode so quick,it must now see certain events as trigger points,an boom,FFs how about a hypnotherapist as this is a learnt issue,he may be able to deprogram it?


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Sorry to hear this mate,that i awful,it is strange how your body has gone into panic mode so quick,it must now see certain events as trigger points,an boom,FFs how about a hypnotherapist as this is a learnt issue,he may be able to deprogram it?


Never really thought about hypno. Might look in to it.


----------



## Milky

No work for me tomorow so legs and double cardio for me !


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> No work for me tomorow so legs and double cardio for me !


Nutcase!! lol, Milky going to be sub 6% in no time... 

And goodwork on your cardio biglbs!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No work for me tomorow so legs and double cardio for me !


Why no work mate?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Why no work mate?


He booked a days holiday to subject himself to nasty double cardio AND legs!

Dedication!!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Why no work mate?


Combination of weather, people cancelling and the fact he knows it doesnt bother me having the day off unlike most of the other lads who need there money to pay there coke dealers etc..


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Why no work mate?


Combination of weather, people cancelling and the fact he knows it doesnt bother me having the day off unlike most of the other lads who need there money to pay there coke dealers etc..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Combination of weather, people cancelling and the fact he knows it doesnt bother me having the day off unlike most of the other lads who need there money to pay there coke dealers etc..


Did you get my vm mate?

Enjoy tomorrow,should be a killer..


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Did you get my vm mate?
> 
> Enjoy tomorrow,should be a killer..


Yeah l did mate sorry was on my phone.

Glad you got it sorted and apologies for the fu*k up :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin

hows the little one big fella she feeling better? or keeping you up late nights still lol


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> hows the little one big fella she feeling better? or keeping you up late nights still lol


The little actress kept me up last night,there was nowt wrong though pmsl


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> The little actress kept me up last night,there was nowt wrong though pmsl


lmao sounds about right, remeber the days i dint wana go school, used to pull the same stunts lol,


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> lmao sounds about right, remeber the days i dint wana go school, used to pull the same stunts lol,


She has been very good today,a proer little lady pmsl,,,,,


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food low today aprox 230g pro

80g carbs minimul sugar,not doing enough moving to burn it off so eat less


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 20 mins cardio done on bike,very hard to breath ,throat so dry it sticks together,feel like suffocation,but i fookin done it and 25mph,med resistance.....fasted too


take it easy man, don't want to lose another (GB where are you?)


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> take it easy man, don't want to lose another (GB where are you?)


No mate,i got too much to live for,not going anyplace,i am worried about Gb too though poor sod..


----------



## biglbs

Good night all,sleep well and keep safe x


----------



## Rykard

cheers for the rep


----------



## biglbs

Good morning 75 oats 80 casein in ,feel sick and worn out today,,,,grrr


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Good morning 75 oats 80 casein in ,feel sick and worn out today,,,,grrr


Morning big man. Sh1t that your feeling sick again. At least your getting some decent grub in though.


----------



## richardw1993

subbed  how are you feeling today big man?


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning big man. Sh1t that your feeling sick again. At least your getting some decent grub in though.


Just cannot get rid of this,specialist Ent on 29th ,hope he has answers!


----------



## biglbs

richardw1993 said:


> subbed  how are you feeling today big man?


Hi and welcome,sorry you have subbed at a low point in here,there will be blood and guts as soon as the microscopic enemy is destroyed,unfortunatly my guns are too big for te job,so need chemical warfare


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

home made chicken balti,low fat plus jacket .mmmmnownomnom


----------



## richardw1993

sounds good to me! im sure you'll come back better, i cant wait! you still keeping the diet in check?


----------



## biglbs

Yes mate,as near as,some times i am no where near on totals though,no appetite and feeling sick,not a bad thing as only getting to gym couple times week and cardio 3 days at mo if lucky,cannot push hard realy,though seem strong enough when i go,but next day feel like train crash,i see you pinned some gear?How long you been training mate?


----------



## richardw1993

as long as you get some training in thats all that counts! i've been training in the gym for 4 and a half years, but i have played rugby from a boy, so i've always been into the gym. And i've always had an idea that i wanted to pin, and now i have taken that extra step forward with my training, i think haha, first pin was last friday, i was suprised at how easy it is to do, we'll see how it goes though


----------



## biglbs

richardw1993 said:


> as long as you get some training in thats all that counts! i've been training in the gym for 4 and a half years, but i have played rugby from a boy, so i've always been into the gym. And i've always had an idea that i wanted to pin, and now i have taken that extra step forward with my training, i think haha, first pin was last friday, i was suprised at how easy it is to do, we'll see how it goes though


You will be fine bro,you have an established base to start on ,always a plan,what you running gear wise and protein wise?


----------



## richardw1993

i got some sustanon 250, and some test prop 100, only running the sust at the moment, and i've been trying to get a minimum ammount of 250g of protein, as its my first cycle i just want to do everything slowly haha


----------



## biglbs

richardw1993 said:


> i got some sustanon 250, and some test prop 100, only running the sust at the moment, and i've been trying to get a minimum ammount of 250g of protein, as its my first cycle i just want to do everything slowly haha


You need to put a bit of deca with that sus later mate,imo 200mg deca every 7 days and sus x 1 every 5 days for 6/7 weeks then take some orals to come off .That should do but protein aim 350 as you will use it via increased synthesis.


----------



## richardw1993

alright mate, i'll have a word with my source, see if he's got any, and having the extra protein will be easy enough, just have a shake or two


----------



## JANIKvonD

u enjoy spicey food big man?.....REAL spicey


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> u enjoy spicey food big man?.....REAL spicey


Love it,good for metabolism too...you?


----------



## biglbs

richardw1993 said:


> alright mate, i'll have a word with my source, see if he's got any, and having the extra protein will be easy enough, just have a shake or two


You will notice both as long as your training is correct,listen why don't you start a thread i will come straight in with others and give you some help,as your a gooden mate.Obviously any questions just ask me,but it would be good for you to have a Journal it realy helps mate:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Ello BigFella...just home and swooshing in to see what's what....i think it's great that you are gettting something done at least, even though you are feeling so very poorly right now....it will end, it has to right? and you will be back chucking weights around and beating your chest...awwwwwwwwwwwwweeaaaaeeeewwaaaaa....that's supposed to be my tarzan call but I don't know how type it , derrrrrrppppp....hahaha....hey you! have one these* X*.....

Take care


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ello BigFella...just home and swooshing in to see what's what....i think it's great that you are gettting something done at least, even though you are feeling so very poorly right now....it will end, it has to right? and you will be back chucking weights around and beating your chest...awwwwwwwwwwwwweeaaaaeeeewwaaaaa....that's supposed to be my tarzan call but I don't know how type it , derrrrrrppppp....hahaha....hey you! have one these* X*.....
> 
> Take care


thanks babe xx


----------



## biglbs

Casein and milk on alpen

food done that is 3 small meals all day,230g protein,low fat ,100g carbs


----------



## biglbs

20 mins fasted cardio done,throat soreness stopped play,

:rockon:


----------



## 25434

Well done on the cardio BigFella..decent amount done before you had to stop, cos you didn't have to do it at all so that shows how fab you are cos you did! right?...of course right....

Gooooooo BigFella....have a good day and keep warm.......x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Blood pressure v.good 116/62 83 bpm that would give you snappers a run for ya money off aas so lower.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Well done on the cardio BigFella..decent amount done before you had to stop, cos you didn't have to do it at all so that shows how fab you are cos you did! right?...of course right....
> 
> Gooooooo BigFella....have a good day and keep warm.......x


Hay i can see you......good morning beautiful,thanks for poppin in ,have a great day Flubsidooooo.xxx


----------



## Milky

Morning mate, no work for me so day of films and cardio.


----------



## Davey666

Milky said:


> Morning mate, no work for me so day of films and cardio.


Lucky you, is this your second day off :cursing:

At least your making the most of it


----------



## Milky

Davey666 said:


> Lucky you, is this your second day off :cursing:
> 
> At least your making the most of it


No wages tho mate so not all that good.


----------



## Loveleelady

going well lad keep going yehhh go biglbs


----------



## Davey666

Milky said:


> No wages tho mate so not all that good.


That is a sh!tter.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Morning mate, no work for me so day of films and cardio.


Enjoyed mine this morning ,

got a proper sweat going ,then throat just would not let me breath felt like razors,

i think i may watch some films later,as done w/saler now,

got my boy a job there too last week ,he has to get up at 3.30 am lol,looked fooked!But hay look at all these places shutting and he got a job,,,well proud.


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> going well lad keep going yehhh go biglbs


Thanks Miss,yer lookin lovely if i may say xx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Thanks Miss,yer lookin lovely if i may say xx


She is very beautiful indeed.....this is true...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weight down from start 410lb to 397lb now over last 2 weeks so 13lb better off.

Target next week @ 393lb,lets go.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> She is very beautiful indeed.....this is true...


I will bend you right over and sort,,,,er slap your bum naughty naughty girl!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> I will bend you right over and sort,,,,er slap your bum naughty naughty girl!!!!!


Oh dear ,i missunderstood i thought you meant your olive avi that is now back up BWAHAHAHAHHA

,WHERE IS YOUR PIC GONE....?


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Weight down from start 410lb to 397lb now over last 2 weeks so 13lb better off.
> 
> Target next week @ 393lb,lets go.


Well done biggy :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Well done biggy :thumbup1:


Thanks i an chuffed but realy want to be on phase 2 now,but hay,God has other plans,i am sure he will tell me when!!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Thanks i an chuffed but realy want to be on phase 2 now,but hay,God has other plans,i am sure he will tell me when!!
> View attachment 107838


No point in doing yourself harm when your body is telling you to calm down. Give it time, soon as you feel better you will know when phase 2 is ready.


----------



## biglbs

well i have done 3 or 4 cardio and one weights in the last week,will do back tomorrow,all just a bit lower intensity is all.


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Weight down from start 410lb to 397lb now over last 2 weeks so 13lb better off.
> 
> Target next week @ 393lb,lets go.


Well done Big Man. Can you PM me your email as I want to mail you a cutting diet that I used, which brought me down to 6percent according to a Bodystat 1500. Don't know how accurate that was, but the diet did bring me down tight.


----------



## biglbs

Thanks mate,i will have a look,

i have only just decided to actualy lose weight a i have been recomping,

that has gone very well,weights are over double where they were in March this year,

Mass is there,time to reveal it,look forward to seeing what you did,thanks

pm done


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Oh dear ,i missunderstood i thought you meant your olive avi that is now back up BWAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> ,WHERE IS YOUR PIC GONE....?


hahaha...oh BigFella...I thought you were cross cos I was agreeing with you about Loveleeeladyeeeee being err..well, lovely...I couldn't think what you were getting in a tiz over...lol....I didn't mean me at all...i'm not a vain person at all....I took it down, i just stick it up now and again to see what I think but best not to really, don't want anyone to think I'm being forward or anything....I like Olive anyway...I'm actually thinking of putting one up of my arm...derrrrppp...showing my delt maybe...errmm...I know, I know...get a life..hahaha...lol..x


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> 20 mins fasted cardio done,throat soreness stopped play,
> 
> :rockon:


:thumbup1:Hey honeypie.....

Great stuff ....cardio and still not 100% better......

Sorry not been in for a wee while but here i am now....

Keep up the hard work....

And now im in the mood for some alpen....mmm yummy

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> hahaha...oh BigFella...I thought you were cross cos I was agreeing with you about Loveleeeladyeeeee being err..well, lovely...I couldn't think what you were getting in a tiz over...lol....I didn't mean me at all...i'm not a vain person at all....I took it down, i just stick it up now and again to see what I think but best not to really, don't want anyone to think I'm being forward or anything....I like Olive anyway...I'm actually thinking of putting one up of my arm...derrrrppp...showing my delt maybe...errmm...I know, I know...get a life..hahaha...lol..x


bbbbbbbbbbbbBBBBBBBUT YOU ARE sooooo much better to look at than olive,fitter an all ,,,,,,geeeeeeercha!

I will settle for both delts though

And nudity never offends me,i have seen my fair share of the ladies (Mrs Lbs knows i lost count but i think she forgot now so shhh)


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumbup1:Hey honeypie.....
> 
> Great stuff ....cardio and still not 100% better......
> 
> Sorry not been in for a wee while but here i am now....
> 
> Keep up the hard work....
> 
> And now im in the mood for some alpen....mmm yummy
> 
> xxx


Ello Darling,hope you are well and all is still:wub:

We are half ahead both engines in here at mo,but going along at least.

Hay is this ladies day in Biglbs thread again?

i love how you all come at once(er that sounded wrong,but well you know what i mean,,,,,er Flubbbs i caught the waffle again)makes my day even betterxx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Weight down from start 410lb to 397lb now over last 2 weeks so 13lb better off.
> 
> Target next week @ 393lb,lets go.


You lost 13 lb in 2 weeks? Well done mate.


----------



## Davey666

Good morning biglbs. How are you feeling this morning?

Any cardio?


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr Big :thumb:

Good to see you part way there to being on the mend - lets hope the rest will be a speedy recovery. I can see that you have turned into Mr LoverLover in my absence - what is it with the Big Man and the ladies eh? Share your secret........All the other fellas must be jealous!

x


----------



## Davey666

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you part way there to being on the mend - lets hope the rest will be a speedy recovery. I can see that you have turned into Mr LoverLover in my absence - what is it with the Big Man and the ladies eh? Share your secret........All the other fellas must be jealous!
> 
> x


Because he has a big heart :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> You lost 13 lb in 2 weeks? Well done mate.


thanks mate,first bit is easy though a?Will get harder,just want average good 3 or 4 lbs /week



Davey666 said:


> Good morning biglbs. How are you feeling this morning?
> 
> Any cardio?


Feel tired but get food in and try Deads later if good enough.



bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you part way there to being on the mend - lets hope the rest will be a speedy recovery. I can see that you have turned into Mr LoverLover in my absence - what is it with the Big Man and the ladies eh? Share your secret........All the other fellas must be jealous!
> 
> x


  gotta have my girls,jease life would not be the same without my lovely girls xxxxx to you all:wub:


----------



## biglbs

x


----------



## Davey666

If you do some deads later, make sure you post up :wink:


----------



## flinty90

whos is doing bloomin deads ?? Tom ??

do they even have enough weight in gym for you to do them mate lol


----------



## Davey666

Not much sleep then Flints


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> whos is doing bloomin deads ?? Tom ??
> 
> do they even have enough weight in gym for you to do them mate lol


Will do Davey,not looking great at moment as feel sh1t,but we will see.

My poor old back stops play on these,but i may start light and work form on them,to see if i can build up ,prop only do 100k now pmsl

BUT i just bought my Tren H (parabolan)by Alpha Pharma this is gonna be the back bone of a four week blast on horizon old school style

Will jab 600 mg deca and 750mg(Organon) sus first week

,then 300 deca and 500 sus second week,with 76 mg tren H every 3 days from week 2 as well,

week 3 and 4 will be tren hex and prop every 3 days

That is the biggest course i have run for 20 years,i will be awsome,that is all....


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite ya big soppy junkie. how u feeling?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite ya big soppy junkie. how u feeling?


Hay ya skinny little fooker ,i am off to gym now to see what i can do ,so speak soon


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hay ya skinny little fooker ,i am off to gym now to see what i can do ,so speak soon
> View attachment 108050


brilliant. enjoy brother x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

been a few days since i checked in mate, hows the breathing?


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> been a few days since i checked in mate, hows the breathing?


Not bad a little better,i recon 60% better,slow but sure


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

BACK

Deads from floor,1st time for 15 years from floor i think,was doing racks last year.

1 x 60k x 12

1 x 100k x 8

1 x 120k x 5

1 x 140k x 5

1 x 150k x 5 all speed deads,felt light but lower back twinges so held off for another day

WIDE CABLE PULLDOWN

1 x half stack 15 rep

2 x stack to fail

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWN

1 x 12 stack

1 x 10ish fail

done


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BACK
> 
> Deads from floor,1st time for 15 years from floor i think,was doing racks last year.
> 
> 1 x 60k x 12
> 
> 1 x 100k x 8
> 
> 1 x 120k x 5
> 
> 1 x 140k x 5
> 
> 1 x 150k x 5 all speed deads,felt light but lower back twinges so held off for another day
> 
> WIDE CABLE PULLDOWN
> 
> 1 x half stack 15 rep
> 
> 2 x stack to fail
> 
> CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWN
> 
> 1 x 12 stack
> 
> 1 x 10ish fail
> 
> done


did you not feel the need to add in a rowing movement mate or where you happy with how it all felt anyway X

great weights to kick it off


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> did you not feel the need to add in a rowing movement mate or where you happy with how it all felt anyway X
> 
> great weights to kick it off


Why would i need rows with it mate?

Deads fookin kill erectors,lats/rhoms even traps all shot,also i have as i said had a lower back twinge so did not want any agravating it!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Why would i need rows with it mate?
> 
> Deads fookin kill erectors,lats/rhoms even traps all shot,also i have as i said had a lower back twinge so did not want any agravating it!


angles bro . all about the angles...

didnt say ya needed to add just asked if you didnt feel the need .. keep your skin on X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> angles bro . all about the angles...
> 
> didnt say ya needed to add just asked if you didnt feel the need .. keep your skin on X


Nothing wrong here mate,sorry if i sound sh1tty i feel real crap mate xx

No need for them mate is all.

Gonna have a shake may feel better then.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Nothing wrong here mate,sorry if i sound sh1tty i feel real crap mate xx
> 
> No need for them mate is all.
> 
> Gonna have a shake may feel better then.


is that code for a quick tug ???? lol..

Bro ya know i dont take offence no need to apologise to me ya big fcuker... i was just interested if you would normally throw them in mate thats all ..

i know what ya mean about deads there fast becoming my favorite move, and i will be smashing 200 kg for 12 very soon i think (NATTY TOO) which in my eyes is more special than me doing it when i was assisted..

really want to see how far i can push myself unassisted at minute but i have that niggly feeling in my mind that i dont feel as tight etc, feel like i have moobs coming on lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> is that code for a quick tug ???? lol..
> 
> Bro ya know i dont take offence no need to apologise to me ya big fcuker... i was just interested if you would normally throw them in mate thats all ..
> 
> i know what ya mean about deads there fast becoming my favorite move, and i will be smashing 200 kg for 12 very soon i think (NATTY TOO) which in my eyes is more special than me doing it when i was assisted..
> 
> really want to see how far i can push myself unassisted at minute but i have that niggly feeling in my mind that i dont feel as tight etc, feel like i have moobs coming on lol


That is better w8nk drunk!

My blood sugar had dropped,i am a cvnt when that happens,normaly i would have dates after and i did'nt i ran into Richies mrs on effs,took me all day to get home then....ears bleeding now,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BACK
> 
> Deads from floor,1st time for 15 years from floor i think,was doing racks last year.
> 
> 1 x 60k x 12
> 
> 1 x 100k x 8
> 
> 1 x 120k x 5
> 
> 1 x 140k x 5
> 
> 1 x 150k x 5 all speed deads,felt light but lower back twinges so held off for another day
> 
> WIDE CABLE PULLDOWN
> 
> 1 x half stack 15 rep
> 
> 2 x stack to fail
> 
> CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWN
> 
> 1 x 12 stack
> 
> 1 x 10ish fail
> 
> done


nice dead-lifting for an old boy with a dodgy back :thumb: you'll be incorporating squats in your routine at this rate :blink:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> nice dead-lifting for an old boy with a dodgy back :thumb: you'll be incorporating squats in your routine at this rate :blink:


That is the plan but not sure i can do them as weight has too much leverage on me with the problems i have in my back,law of levers dictates weight 6' up in air on bad back = problems,i may use smith i may not bother,tbh these deads are half what i have done but they are enough for this week!

Hay ye left off ill/old and dodgy back pmsl


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella......hope you're not overdoing training or anything too soon?...I know you know what you're doing, but...be careful hey?.....or I don't mean that particularly, I mean ya know...be sensible...but I know you know that and you know your own capabilities .....oh! and while I'm busy being your ma and all that...lol....wrap up warm, thermal vest, big pants, woolly socks, the lot! it's cold out there.....x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella......hope you're not overdoing training or anything too soon?...I know you know what you're doing, but...be careful hey?.....or I don't mean that particularly, I mean ya know...be sensible...but I know you know that and you know your own capabilities .....oh! and while I'm busy being your ma and all that...lol....wrap up warm, thermal vest, big pants, woolly socks, the lot! it's cold out there.....x


It is but i bet it is cosy in your duvet on the settee with hot choc,or will be,,,,,am i wrong???Good movie needed,that's where we are headed i think,fire has been alight all day so cossssssy here too.

May go to Thetford place tomoz and play in snow with Mia,be well my dear xx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> *It is but i bet it is cosy in your duvet on the settee with hot choc,or will be,,,,,am i wrong???*Good movie needed,that's where we are headed i think,fire has been alight all day so cossssssy here too.
> 
> May go to Thetford place tomoz and play in snow with Mia,be well my dear xx


you are not wrong, hee hee...I'm wearing my fave pink bobbly thermal bed sox, and twenty five layers of warm togs...and having a cuppa tea right now but I have lined up specially for tonight....drrrrrrrum roooooollllllll...

Chocolate horlicks!!!! YUM YUM.......Don't go to the Forest too early cos it's gonna be very bitey first thing and Mia's little hooter will freeze orrrrff! ahahaha...wait till about 10 or 11ish....ya know, after you've had a bacon buttie or threee....and Mia has had something warm in her tum for all that snowball fighting...which you will lose....naturally:whistling: :laugh: hee hee...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> you are not wrong, hee hee...I'm wearing my fave pink bobbly thermal bed sox, and twenty five layers of warm togs...and having a cuppa tea right now but I have lined up specially for tonight....drrrrrrrum roooooollllllll...
> 
> Chocolate horlicks!!!! YUM YUM.......Don't go to the Forest too early cos it's gonna be very bitey first thing and Mia's little hooter will freeze orrrrff! ahahaha...wait till about 10 or 11ish....ya know, after you've had a bacon buttie or threee....and Mia has had something warm in her tum for all that snowball fighting...which you will lose....naturally:whistling: :laugh: hee hee...


Ha ha we have a central heated caravan there so will make them on arrival me thinks,subject to roads!

Have a nice eve Fluuuuubs x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BACK
> 
> Deads from floor,1st time for 15 years from floor i think,was doing racks last year.
> 
> 1 x 60k x 12
> 
> 1 x 100k x 8
> 
> 1 x 120k x 5
> 
> 1 x 140k x 5
> 
> 1 x 150k x 5 all speed deads,felt light but lower back twinges so held off for another day
> 
> WIDE CABLE PULLDOWN
> 
> 1 x half stack 15 rep
> 
> 2 x stack to fail
> 
> CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWN
> 
> 1 x 12 stack
> 
> 1 x 10ish fail
> 
> done


watch those back twinges mate!


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> watch those back twinges mate!


Hence light no push!thanks mate,it is More fun to compute!


----------



## BestBefore1989

thanks for the message reply :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Have a good w.e tam x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Have a good w.e tam x


Yes i will!

You too,i may be off here until Sun or Monday from tomoz am!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Yes i will!
> 
> You too,i may be off here until Sun or Monday from tomoz am!


 mg:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> mg:


AWWW YOU'LL be ok buddy,promise i will be back,might bring ya a toy......with tits on too!


----------



## Davey666

Any cardio this morning buddy.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Any cardio this morning buddy.


No mate,very rare i do anything at weekends,that is Family time!

You?


----------



## Davey666

Sorry forgot about your weekends. You have a good time with the family 

I was planning starting fasted cardio on Monday, but I did 50 minutes on the bike this morning.


----------



## Davey666

Well bold headed fatty :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Sorry forgot about your weekends. You have a good time with the family
> 
> I was planning starting fasted cardio on Monday, but I did 50 minutes on the bike this morning.


Good work,fasted?

Nice to know who you are mate,you remind me of an old friend who i lost years back cool.


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Good work,fasted?
> 
> Nice to know who you are mate,you remind me of an old friend who i lost years back cool.


Yes fasted... starving now.. just going to cook a nice 6 egg omlet.. Cheat day today but I dont fancy no crap atm.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Yes fasted... starving now.. just going to cook a nice 6 egg omlet.. Cheat day today but I dont fancy no crap atm.


That is a plan same here,but got 5 poached on 3 bergen tst


----------



## biglbs

Laters guys xx


----------



## Sweat

Morning big guy.

Have a good weekend with family/Mia.


----------



## onthebuild

Thanks for the reps mate, enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## 25434

Hullo BigFella...i know you're down in the woods but I hope you are staying warm and keeping Mia and your wife tucked up nicely too....and wrapping up well when you go out, you don't want a cold on top of the other stuff....it's snowing like anything where I am so I guess you must be getting some of the same as you're not that far away geographically...take care driving home...laters bigFella....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate

hope you had a good weekend and that the rest has helped with your recovery.

stay warm!


----------



## biglbs

The Forest was beautiful all snow covered and prestine,the usual managerie all present outside our awning ,i counted 10 types of bird on the feeder at one time with our tame dear eating underneath with French hens and a patridge all at once,,,,,amazing!

We towed Mia on her sledge all around the site,my wife in the boot holding rope ,Mia shouting Faster...Faster whatever we did,we went out on road too as no traffic,she had about 5 miles worth in all,priceless.

Bad news drank 2 nigh on trott and did'nt feel good for it,at all!

Food crap too,but great fun.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> The Forest was beautiful all snow covered and prestine,the usual managerie all present outside our awning ,i counted 10 types of bird on the feeder at one time with our tame dear eating underneath with French hens and a patridge all at once,,,,,amazing!
> 
> We towed Mia on her sledge all around the site,my wife in the boot holding rope ,Mia shouting Faster...Faster whatever we did,we went out on road too as no traffic,she had about 5 miles worth in all,priceless.
> 
> Bad news drank 2 nigh on trott and did'nt feel good for it,at all!
> 
> Food crap too,but great fun.


brilliant. you can't put a price on times like that. (oh, and cheers for the reps)


----------



## BestBefore1989

your quiet today big-man, hope your all OK


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good morning mate, stay warm and safe.


----------



## biglbs

Well morning all,i am finaly a GOLD MEMBER wow,it feels,,,,,,er the same,i was not sure i had enough posts to qualifyBut it seems i do.!!!

Throat not good today,the cold is not helping it,hard to breath,i have my 2 nd(last all good 6 months back)Echo Cardio Gram,it is the one like they scan the baby,viewing heart function,last of double checks on heart as i was going blue from this infection,thay needed to check heart function again.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ultrasound?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Well morning all,i am finaly a GOLD MEMBER wow,it feels,,,,,,er the same,i was not sure i had enough posts to qualify
> View attachment 108513
> But it seems i do.!!!
> 
> Throat not good today,the cold is not helping it,hard to breath,i have my 2 nd(last all good 6 months back)Echo Cardio Gram,it is the one like they scan the baby,viewing heart function,last of double checks on heart as i was going blue from this infection,thay needed to check heart function again.


13000 should just about cover it. Congratulations on your goldness. I didn't even notice you were silver tbh!


----------



## biglbs

Juic3Up said:


> Ultrasound?


That's the one,it watches your heart and displays it on a screen.All valves/size/operation etc,,,last time was all good.


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> 13000 should just about cover it. Congratulations on your goldness. I didn't even notice you were silver tbh!


A bloody year though ,ffs,what can i do now??????lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> A bloody year though ,ffs,what can i do now??????lol


now you can be initiated into the dark secrets of the gold members. You're going to need to bring a virgin. Oh, hang on, you're in essex aren't you?


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> now you can be initiated into the dark secrets of the gold members. You're going to need to bring a virgin. Oh, hang on, you're in essex aren't you?


Oi now that is enough of that,My Mum is still one,we are a nice family,dooo'nt ya knooow!


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr B!

Sounds like the mini break to Thetford was just what the doctor ordered (excuse the pun!!). Good to see you back training too, all is well with the world once again 

So a gold member eh (sounds like a James Bond baddie) - means you go over to the dark side.......and OI @chilli - I may not be Essex born and bread but I work and have lived here for some time, we are not all so stereotypical (she says rubbing in some more fake tan whilst slipping on the white stiletto's :whistling: ).

x


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...gold member hey?...hurraaaaaahhhh.....well done...have a good day, catchya later, take care hey...x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr B!
> 
> Sounds like the mini break to Thetford was just what the doctor ordered (excuse the pun!!). Good to see you back training too, all is well with the world once again
> 
> So a gold member eh (sounds like a James Bond baddie) - means you go over to the dark side.......and OI @chilli - I may not be Essex born and bread but I work and have lived here for some time, we are not all so stereotypical (she says rubbing in some more fake tan whilst slipping on the white stiletto's :whistling: ).
> 
> Come on darlin.i got me bruvs capri ghia,we goin cruisin,then down the woods after,you comin again?
> 
> x





BestBefore1989 said:


>


Classic!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Cardio done


----------



## biglbs

Why do kids water colour paints in bottles smell like sex toys?This will puzzle me for the rest of today i think!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr B!
> 
> Sounds like the mini break to Thetford was just what the doctor ordered (excuse the pun!!). Good to see you back training too, all is well with the world once again
> 
> So a gold member eh (sounds like a James Bond baddie) - means you go over to the dark side.......and OI @chilli - I may not be Essex born and bread but I work and have lived here for some time, we are not all so stereotypical (she says rubbing in some more fake tan whilst slipping on the white stiletto's :whistling: ).
> 
> x


I'm allowed to make fun of essex people. I'm from Liverpool


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> I'm allowed to make fun of essex people. I'm from Liverpool


Bloody hippy!


----------



## bluejoanna

chilli said:


> I'm allowed to make fun of essex people. I'm from Liverpool


Ah well, we all have our crosses to bear... :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> Why do kids water colour paints in bottles smell like sex toys?This will puzzle me for the rest of today i think!


Frankly I don't know what concerns me most - sniffing paint or sniffing s£x toys :lol: x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Frankly I don't know what concerns me most - sniffing paint or sniffing s£x toys :lol: x


Talk to Frank you mean!

Hay paint and sex toys,i can see fun there,if paint is as safe as they say,,,,,,


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Cardio done


Glad to hear


----------



## Davey666

When i popped in, I wasnt sure if you had turned this in to a porn journal :blowme:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> When i popped in, I wasnt sure if you had turned this in to a porn journal :blowme:


I am working on it,

but i don't think my girls would ever pop in again then

,well actualy they may if i did ,

as a bear maker once said,'We don't do porn but if we did it would be the beast porn available',pmsl.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Why do kids water colour paints in bottles smell like sex toys?This will puzzle me for the rest of today i think!


LMFAO. brilliant


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Why do kids water colour paints in bottles smell like sex toys?This will puzzle me for the rest of today i think!


 mg:

:whistling:

Sorry babe, cant help you with that puzzler.....as you know already cos im an :innocent: and not a :devil2:

:laugh: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Sweat

Gooooooooood evening Mr Big Lbs!

Hope your in fine shape today matey and LMAO @ your random comment on kids water colour paints smelling like sex toys... kids and sex in same line is "grey" territory!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Gooooooooood evening Mr Big Lbs!
> 
> Hope your in fine shape today matey and LMAO @ your random comment on kids water colour paints smelling like sex toys... kids and sex in same line is "grey" territory!


I swear it is true,not my first choice of mentions either!!!!!1lol


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> mg:
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> Sorry babe, cant help you with that puzzler.....as you know already cos im an :innocent: and not a :devil2:
> 
> :laugh: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## zack amin

hows the little one big poppa? just dont get the paint and the sex toys mixed up, am sure thatll be an interesting play date lol


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> hows the little one big poppa? just dont get the paint and the sex toys mixed up, am sure thatll be an interesting play date lol


She is good mate,keeping me in stitches as usual thanks,you ok?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> A bloody year though ,ffs,what can i do now??????lol


You were 375lbs when you first joined bro, :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> You were 375lbs when you first joined bro, :thumb:


No i was 385 lb mate and just fat,,,,,,,,,is that good or bad?......lol


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> No i was 385 lb mate and just fat,,,,,,,,,is that good or bad?......lol


Was it 385,sorry. I remember the range rover avi. Have you still got it?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Was it 385,sorry. I remember the range rover avi. Have you still got it?


Yes mate still got them both,lovely in this weather...

fook me now you mention it i have tuck some mass on with that recomping i did,strength is near double too,i think i am 10lbs heavier at this min too..


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No i was 385 lb mate and just fat,,,,,,,,,is that good or bad?......lol





biglbs said:


> Yes mate still got them both,lovely in this weather...
> 
> fook me now you mention it i have tuck some mass on with that recomping i did,strength is near double too,i think i am 10lbs heavier at this min too..


when you look at those numbers, you've had a fantastic year :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> when you look at those numbers, you've had a fantastic year :thumb:


It seems so,i just would like to get a clear run this year and see what happens tbh!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> It seems so,i just would like to get a clear run this year and see what happens tbh!


frustrating as it must be for you mate, you've got to do first things first and get your health sorted before you worry about anything else


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> She is good mate,keeping me in stitches as usual thanks,you ok?


yeah good man, managed to battle through a gym session after a gruelling cold day at work, but i suppose thats life, kids always make you laff, my nephews turning one next month, hes the funniest kid ive ever met, just does the funniest little run/waddle ever, he was walking at 9 months or 8 i think:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> yeah good man, managed to battle through a gym session after a gruelling cold day at work, but i suppose thats life, kids always make you laff, my nephews turning one next month, hes the funniest kid ive ever met, just does the funniest little run/waddle ever, he was walking at 9 months or 8 i think:thumb:


Gonna go tuck my little babe in now and hit the sak too,goodnight buddy ,be well...


----------



## biglbs

Hi everyone,be wise,well and lucky today,but above all be you x


----------



## 25434

Ullo Softie chops! I mean BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGFella....hee hee..I like the image I have of you putting Mia to be...awwweee....she very cute dat der bebbee...hahahaha...

It's warmer this morning thank goodness...what you got planned today? I've got a really busy day as usual and really hoping to get to the gym tonight....been a bit poop for that this week with the weather an' all of that...

Take care BigFella, have a good day whatever you're doing.....


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi everyone,be wise,well and lucky today,but above all be you x


Morning big guy


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hi everyone,be wise,well and lucky today,but above all be you x


morning mate, have a good one


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ullo Softie chops! I mean BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGFella....hee hee..I like the image I have of you putting Mia to be...awwweee....she very cute dat der bebbee...hahaha
> 
> It's warmer this morning thank goodness...what you got planned today? I've got a really busy day as usual and really hoping to get to the gym tonight....been a bit poop for that this week with the weather an' all of that...
> 
> Take care BigFella, have a good day whatever you're doing.....


Awwwwwwwwwwwww she is soooooo cute too!

Gonna wake her now!

Have a great one lovely huggy flubs xx



RXQueenie said:


> Morning big guy


Morning you,long time no see,lovely to see my girls in the morning ,makes a perfect start xx


----------



## TELBOR

Here's a morning chuckle 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3853809


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Here's a morning chuckle
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3853809


Oh dear!


----------



## biglbs

40g whey,20g casein

30g oats

20g ready oats

20g crunchy nut flakes

pint milk


----------



## 25434

BigFella...sorry for asking but aren't crunchy nut flakes filled with sugar? or do you use that as an energy source....err...really sorry if that is the most stupid question in the world..just being interested by the way, not criticising or anything like that...


----------



## Loveleelady

well mr biglbs how is all going on the training eating front?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Here's a morning chuckle
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3853809


trololol

morning tam x


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Biglbs...

Any plans for today.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> BigFella...sorry for asking but aren't crunchy nut flakes filled with sugar? or do you use that as an energy source....err...really sorry if that is the most stupid question in the world..just being interested by the way, not criticising or anything like that...


That's why i had only 20g for insulin spike on hungry leg muscles that have done fasted cardio


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> well mr biglbs how is all going on the training eating front?


All ok,not superb as still having tests for broncial problems/breathing but ok,cardio 4 to 5 times/week now too.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Biglbs...
> 
> Any plans for today.


Cafe end of financial year acconts,may train,but def on here now!!!


----------



## bluejoanna

The end of financial year accounts does not sound fun, but the cafe, UK-M and training sounds like a perfect day! x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> The end of financial year accounts does not sound fun, but the cafe, UK-M and training sounds like a perfect day! x


Accounts are lookin,,,,,,er slow pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Is your cafe in Southend mate?


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Is your cafe in Southend mate?


Yes buddy,West road,,,,,


----------



## Richie186

I used to go to Sunday school on went road. My friend lived on Salisbury avenue, so I used to skive off and go to his house instead.


----------



## Richie186

West, not went!!


----------



## flinty90

Hey Tommy .. you had chance to train this week mate ?? i see you have been busy with accounts and stuff..

hope your well mate , bout due a phone call brother soon XX


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> I used to go to Sunday school on went road. My friend lived on Salisbury avenue, so I used to skive off and go to his house instead.


My cafe is on the corner of salisbury,google it i am in pic too,about 4 years ago!

I used to go to Sun club opposite,it is now a mosk:crying:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey Tommy .. you had chance to train this week mate ?? i see you have been busy with accounts and stuff..
> 
> hope your well mate , bout due a phone call brother soon XX


2 lots of cardio so far,bit laim on weights but very busy on paperwork at mo.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> 2 lots of cardio so far,bit laim on weights but very busy on paperwork at mo.


your too hard on yourself mate. You have been proper ill and it takes a toll


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> your too hard on yourself mate. You have been proper ill and it takes a toll


Yes this ^^^^^^^^^^^^....I didn't know you had a cafe? and why on earth would I, derrrrrp....when I was younger I used to get up at 4 in the morning and cook bacon and eggs and sosages and stuff for the truckers in a greasy Joe cafe. I worked from 4.30 until 10, and I got brekkie thrown in......I did stink to high heaven though and had to scrub myself raw to get the smell off...

Sleep well BigFella...


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> your too hard on yourself mate. You have been proper ill and it takes a toll


I know,it what makes me who i am ,bbbbbbbbad to the bbbbbone! Thanks mate


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Yes this ^^^^^^^^^^^^....I didn't know you had a cafe? and why on earth would I, derrrrrp....when I was younger I used to get up at 4 in the morning and cook bacon and eggs and sosages and stuff for the truckers in a greasy Joe cafe. I worked from 4.30 until 10, and I got brekkie thrown in......I did stink to high heaven though and had to scrub myself raw to get the smell off...
> 
> Sleep well BigFella...


The Mrs and 'my girls'run the cafe,i do w/sale,shopping/staff issues etc and other stuff with my other companies,i cooked there for 2 years or so,good fun,hard work!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> The Mrs and 'my girls'run the cafe,i do w/sale,shopping/staff issues etc and other stuff with my other companies,i cooked there for 2 years or so,good fun,hard work!


bloopin 'eck! you gotta lotta fingers in many pies BigFella..make no wonder you need some rest sometimes...your brain must be fried at times....but good for you too...I respect anyone who is prepared to work hard...I don't mean that in a patronising manner by the way...gunite youx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> bloopin 'eck! you gotta lotta fingers in many pies BigFella..make no wonder you need some rest sometimes...your brain must be fried at times....but good for you too...I respect anyone who is prepared to work hard...I don't mean that in a patronising manner by the way...gunite youx


I use my brain more these days,i have a property portfolio that seems all good at the mo as interest rates are very lowProperty in southend just went up 15%due to airport expansion,all my property is in affected area:thumb:

Just awaiting Motorhome sales picking up too as Easter is not far off.....


----------



## Sweat

Evening sir,

Flying visit, off to bed soon, but hope your well.

Laters.


----------



## biglbs

Moarning toads and princesses,have a great day,hope you are all well...


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Have a good day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning


----------



## Rykard

yo bud


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin


----------



## Enjoy1

popped in to see wat yer up ta ? Good morning my lovely x


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> popped in to see wat yer up ta ? Good morning my lovely x


Hay sexy,you ok?


----------



## biglbs

Just had fasted blood test,to see if they can find anything odd!!?!,,,green blood perhaps?

Eating 5 poached on 2 burgan..


----------



## flinty90

charmin i dont get a hey sexy. dont even get a reply to my message 3 days ago ... wheres my love bro lol hope your well ...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> charmin i dont get a hey sexy. dont even get a reply to my message 3 days ago ... wheres my love bro lol hope your well ...


Cvnt pick up your phone when i call ye then


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Hay sexy,you ok?


  Yeah honey pie, im just fine........ green blood, eh? do wearwolves have green blood....awwww.....

pmsl @flinty90 ...... hey dont be jelly at least you get a phone call,....he never calls me... :whistling: :laugh:

take it easy big guy

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah honey pie, im just fine........ green blood, eh? do wearwolves have green blood....awwww.....
> 
> pmsl @flinty90 ...... hey dont be jelly at least you get a phone call,....he never calls me... :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> take it easy big guy
> 
> xxx


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,Nothing would be finer than to go out under a full moon with you and

Eat you all up little girl grrrrrrrrrrrr.....

ps I would phone but JJ would want to come and pee on my fireworks:w00t:


----------



## flinty90

thanks for call tom. grest to hear your voice and knowing the crap your going through sounding pretty jolly still. top bloke and thanks for the advice bro.. sorry about shouting down phone at bloke letting his dog sh1t on park lol dirty cnut x


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> thanks for call tom. grest to hear your voice and knowing the crap your going through sounding pretty jolly still. top bloke and thanks for the advice bro.. sorry about shouting down phone at bloke letting his dog sh1t on park lol dirty cnut x


Did he pick the sh!t up?

I do hope he didnt throw it at you :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thanks for call tom. grest to hear your voice and knowing the crap your going through sounding pretty jolly still. top bloke and thanks for the advice bro.. sorry about shouting down phone at bloke letting his dog sh1t on park lol dirty cnut x


Always nice to speak to you buddy,lovin your attitude nowadays too,very upbeat,the way to stay anabolic too.

Why do people let their dogs do that?

I have never heard someone battered live on the phone before,i recon you could market the idea,is he still breathing?

You even carried on the conversation with me,great style imo


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Did he pick the sh!t up?
> 
> I do hope he didnt throw it at you :lol:


No sh1t?


----------



## 25434

Good arrrrrrrrrfternoon BigFella....hope your day is going well and you enjoyed your poached eggs...I luv 'em and I like to put 'em on toast and cover 'em in tomatoe sauce and burst the eggs and mash it all up to soak into the toast...phwoaaaaaarrrrr....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Good arrrrrrrrrfternoon BigFella....hope your day is going well and you enjoyed your poached eggs...I luv 'em and I like to put 'em on toast and cover 'em in tomatoe sauce and burst the eggs and mash it all up to soak into the toast...phwoaaaaaarrrrr....


They were bang on the money,lunch was low fat home made lasagne and tea,gonna have cassein now and banana.

How is your day my love ?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> They were bang on the money,lunch was low fat home made lasagne and tea,gonna have cassein now and banana.
> 
> How is your day my love ?


Work wise it's being very troublesome but I'm really glad I got to go to the gym this morning cos the snow is being a right pain and stops me from getting around, the gym being about 8 miles away down a dual carriageway...sigh.....I just had my mid afternoon snack which was a yoghurt with some seeds in and 6 chopped up almonds...very nice it was too...I'm still a bit full from my bison brekkie this morning to be honest....I think that's pretty good really, I might eat lunch for brekkie more often...has really taken the edge off my hunger....

I've also got two different colour socks on but hey, that's the way I roll bigFella...hahahaha...xxx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Work wise it's being very troublesome but I'm really glad I got to go to the gym this morning cos the snow is being a right pain and stops me from getting around, the gym being about 8 miles away down a dual carriageway...sigh.....I just had my mid afternoon snack which was a yoghurt with some seeds in and 6 chopped up almonds...very nice it was too...I'm still a bit full from my bison brekkie this morning to be honest....I think that's pretty good really, I might eat lunch for brekkie more often...has really taken the edge off my hunger....
> 
> I've also got two different colour socks on but hey, that's the way I roll bigFella...hahahaha...xxx


Hope the snow clears,so you can get there safe.

My wife and daughter always seem to have odd socks on,all the rage for you lovely ones i recon xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

A tickle of heavy

warm up each bodypart before training it

Back one arm rows dumbell 3 x 80k x 10/10/9

Shoulders seated smith 3 x 130k x 8/6/5

chest free weight 3 x 150k x8/8/6

leg press laying stack 3 x stack 10 to14

Done very strong on it all?no idea,so don't ask!1!!

Pie and mash for tea//


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> A tickle of heavy
> 
> warm up each bodypart before training it
> 
> Back one arm rows dumbell 3 x 80k x 10/10/9
> 
> Shoulders seated smith 3 x 130k x 8/6/5
> 
> chest free weight 3 x 150k x8/8/6
> 
> leg press laying stack 3 x stack 10 to14
> 
> Done very strong on it all?no idea,so don't ask!1!!
> 
> Pie and mash for tea//


Strrrrrrrooonnnnnng 

Reasoning behind full body w/out? Just getting back into it?

I hate 80kg DB's rowed one last week nearly killed me, proper tear your upper back to bits in the stretch portion!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Strrrrrrrooonnnnnng
> 
> Reasoning behind full body w/out? Just getting back into it?
> 
> I hate 80kg DB's rowed one last week nearly killed me, proper tear your upper back to bits in the stretch portion!


lol that was just to make sure muscles know i am here,not what i call a workout as no failure in there or drop sets,just some sets to keep my body working even if i cannot push hard and train properly at the mo(don't mean to sound a cvnt btw)_been off gear and ill for months now....I normaly use 95 d/bells for this on a drop set,but 80's are good work man,very good well moved,i love that tearing feel,bench is normaly 180k x 5 drop set but getting better daily when at it proper.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> lol that was just to make sure muscles know i am here,not what i call a workout as no failure in there or drop sets,just some sets to keep my body working even if i cannot push hard and train properly at the mo(don't mean to sound a cvnt btw)_been off gear and ill for months now....I normaly use 95 d/bells for this on a drop set,but 80's are good work man,very good well moved,i love that tearing feel,bench is normaly 180k x 5 drop set but getting better daily when at it proper.


Yea I saw you said you'd been busy and know you've been ill so thought it'd be a "backed off" workout.

Bet it's nice just to be in the gym doing something though! (no need for disclaimers  )


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I saw you said you'd been busy and know you've been ill so thought it'd be a "backed off" workout.
> 
> Bet it's nice just to be in the gym doing something though! (no need for disclaimers  )


Cheeky monkey

In truth i am struggling with will to do it at the moment,so many setbacks,cannot wait to bang some in and tear it up,smashin weights around with no respect at all...


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Cheeky monkey
> View attachment 108839
> 
> 
> In truth i am struggling with will to do it at the moment,so many setbacks,cannot wait to bang some in and tear it up,smashin weights around with no respect at all...
> View attachment 108840


I can see where you're coming from, hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Any more progress health wise with doc's? Sorry if I've missed it!

Ill leave the 95kg db's to you though, hell of a lift getting them off the rack! Dread to think how big they are


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> I can see where you're coming from, hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Any more progress health wise with doc's? Sorry if I've missed it!
> 
> Ill leave the 95kg db's to you though, hell of a lift getting them off the rack! Dread to think how big they are


I had more blood tests today and ENT specialist Monday,i feel much better,but still no idea!

The 95's i have to make up on shaft with clips sadly as i would not press them and the 'set'ones only go to 50k grrrr,i intend 100k within a month of return for 5 lol


----------



## Richie186

Morning big man. How's you today?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> A tickle of heavy
> 
> warm up each bodypart before training it
> 
> Back one arm rows dumbell 3 x 80k x 10/10/9
> 
> Shoulders seated smith 3 x 130k x 8/6/5
> 
> chest free weight 3 x 150k x8/8/6
> 
> leg press laying stack 3 x stack 10 to14
> 
> Done very strong on it all?no idea,so don't ask!1!!
> 
> Pie and mash for tea//


Nice. Liking the rows with 80k db's. liking the pie n mash, too!


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate. hope you wake up feeling a lot better today X


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning big man. How's you today?





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice. Liking the rows with 80k db's. liking the pie n mash, too!





flinty90 said:


> Morning mate. hope you wake up feeling a lot better today X


Thanks guys i think i am still improving it is just so slow,i am fooked today though .vvery tired,have a great day all


----------



## Davey666

Morning. While you feel tired jump on the bike for 20 minutes..


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr Big! The workout looks epic - had to re-read the weights several times before i realised just quite how heavy they are - yikes!! Reckon you deserved your pie and mash! Have fab Friday. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

have a nice one mate


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Morning. While you feel tired jump on the bike for 20 minutes..


LoL GOOD MORNING SIR,CARDIO DONE.THANKS MATE X



bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big! The workout looks epic - had to re-read the weights several times before i realised just quite how heavy they are - yikes!! Reckon you deserved your pie and mash! Have fab Friday. x


Good morning my sister from another mother,

Yes ,that was just to remind muscles of what is coming soon,so they don't wither away all stick like!

I only ate pie and saved mash for today for carbs,good a?

Have a great day you two,always nice to see ya,to see you nice!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bought wrong accounts book the other day so parked 15min outide shops and fast walk in and back to car ,so 30 min cardio done,walking burns more calorie but i hate it ,i burn double walking to a 200lb male,so should do more realy,may go for pump later!


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....Froidayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeee...whoop whoop :clap: and I've got this afternoon off...whee heeee....

Have a lovely weekend yourself...prolly be back in for a chatter later....extra cardio? you .....you....hate it? hee heee....my idea of heaven..hahaha...xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning my lovely,

Just nipping in to say have a good one..

Xxx


----------



## RACK

Drive by postin mate and to say I'm know subbed


----------



## Davey666

All extra cardio is good. Hope you forget more things that makes you have to walk more :devil2:


----------



## biglbs

RACK said:


> Drive by postin mate and to say I'm know subbed


Thanks mate,welcome and nice to have you,to work through all the chat in here all training related posts are marked:rockon: at top it helps find things in my freindly waffle !


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food today low carb ready for Daddy day tomorrow and cake etc!

Fasted cardio then cerial mix with 30g whey/milk 50 prot

chilli mixed with 5 egg white and 3 whole egg 100g prot

pint milk with 30g casein 40g prot

griddled lamb shoulder and salad 85g prot

to come is another casein 30g and pint milk 40g prot =320g prot

Had a weigh in too lost just 1lb this week so 13lb in 3 weeks total,i started peps and normaly put on 3 or 4 lb water on them so fat loss is more but nit showing so not counted. weight 396lb.

Feeling much better now,just gotta wait and see test results before i can crack on with my assistance


----------



## Queenie

Good job on the loss. Its in the right direction, thats all that matters


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Food today low carb ready for Daddy day tomorrow and cake etc!
> 
> Fasted cardio then cerial mix with 30g whey/milk 50 prot
> 
> chilli mixed with 5 egg white and 3 whole egg 100g prot
> 
> pint milk with 30g casein 40g prot
> 
> griddled lamb shoulder and salad 85g prot
> 
> to come is another casein 30g and pint milk 40g prot =320g prot
> 
> Had a weigh in too lost just 1lb this week so 13lb in 3 weeks total,i started peps and normaly put on 3 or 4 lb water on them so fat loss is more but nit showing so not counted. weight 396lb.
> 
> *Feeling much better now,just gotta wait and see test results before i can crack on with my assistance*


Great news mate, fingers crossed for you


----------



## biglbs

Thanks for lookin in guys as always your support is needed /wanted and enjoyed x


----------



## Sweat

Good progress update above buddy, really good, keep the momentum up and be proud of it...

Like a runaway train... even more so considering the weights you fly around at the gym!! Choo choo! lol

Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Good progress update above buddy, really good, keep the momentum up and be proud of it...
> 
> Like a runaway train... even more so considering the weights you fly around at the gym!! Choo choo! lol
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!!


Cheers life is good,no matter what


----------



## Davey666

Have a good family weekend.


----------



## flinty90

13 pound off in 3 weeks is good going matey keep up the great work.. will be slightly dented by daddy day and cake lol.. fcuk it go enjoy yoursen (not that i ever need to tell you to do that )

have a great weekend massive bro X


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooooooo...........have a great dayeeeeee....cake? Did someone mention cake? Hee hee....yum


----------



## latblaster

Have a lovely D day, they're so special those days! 

Got some lovely memories, too many to mention.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> 13 pound off in 3 weeks is good going matey keep up the great work.. will be slightly dented by daddy day and cake lol.. fcuk it go enjoy yoursen (not that i ever need to tell you to do that )
> 
> have a great weekend massive bro X


Cheers.my strong brother,Dadyday cake and nice bits i love it,,,,mmmmmmm! that 13lbs includes my weekend mess ups hehe!



Flubs said:


> Ulloooooooooo...........have a great dayeeeeee....cake? Did someone mention cake? Hee hee....yum


yumyumummmmmm,is it mate,be well and enjoy your long weekend xx


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Have a lovely D day, they're so special those days!
> 
> Got some lovely memories, too many to mention.


I know mate they are x


----------



## Keeks

:thumb: For the 13lbs loss!

Have a fab weekend! xxx


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :thumb: For the 13lbs loss!
> 
> Have a fab weekend! xxx


Thank you i feel a bit thin these days:laugh:


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Great news on the loss. Sounds like you have momentum now.


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Thank you i feel a bit thin these days:laugh:


 :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Cardio done,that was hard work as i had low carbs yesterday and this was done fasted just now,cannot even think straight,need food now!!!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Thank you i feel a bit thin these days:laugh:


Loving this comment.

Morning big guy!


----------



## biglbs

I am wasting away ffs! :lol:


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> I am wasting away ffs! :lol:


Not anorexic are you mate? :lol:

Well done though. :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

enjoy your weekend Twiggy


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Not anorexic are you mate? :lol:
> 
> Well done though. :thumbup1:





BestBefore1989 said:


> enjoy your weekend Twiggy


I nearly attacked the mirror in the hall ,i thought some boney little cvnt was robbing my gaff,,,,,,grrrrr


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> I nearly attacked the mirror in the hall ,i thought some boney little cvnt was robbing my gaff,,,,,,grrrrr


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Oh that made me lol.....

 Sorry, im not meant to find that funny am i??.....(hangs head in shame).....

Seriously well done my darlin.....keep up your good work....cardio can be a drag...but paying dividends ....

Luvsya

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Oh that made me lol.....
> 
> Sorry, im not meant to find that funny am i??.....(hangs head in shame).....
> 
> Seriously well done my darlin.....keep up your good work....cardio can be a drag...but paying dividends ....
> 
> Luvsya
> 
> xxx


You are top notch miss,proper top notch,loves you backxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I am wasting away ffs! :lol:


:laugh: yes you must be :mellow: hee hee


----------



## 25434

Morning twiggy :laugh: :laugh: oh boy I had a right good laff reading these last few posts.....some great peeps around here aren't there?

Hope you have the strength to make it to the loo today....ya know, with you being a mere shadow of your former self....lolol....

Hey you, have a lovely day, have a hug ((((((((((((((((0)))))))))))).....x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning twiggy :laugh: :laugh: oh boy I had a right good laff reading these last few posts.....some great peeps around here aren't there?
> 
> Hope you have the strength to make it to the loo today....ya know, with you being a mere shadow of your former self....lolol....
> 
> Hey you, have a lovely day, have a hug ((((((((((((((((0)))))))))))).....x


Yup and you are one of them x

Morning flubletsi,well i was washing/shaving this morning and as i pulled the plug out Mia walked in the bathroom,made me jump i landed in the sink and nearly went down the plug hole,i was able to pull myself out a bit like 'Ganpa in my pocket' pmsl Breakie now is casein/whey mix in milk ,so i am afe for a couple of hours now


----------



## Milky

You feeling better then mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You feeling better then mate ?


90% there mate,that was a cvnt,it has left me very tired,but happy i am nearly there,at least i have hit cardio 4/5 times each of last two weeks

Got the Ent specialist tomorrow to check it out and still await bloods and scan results,but i recon should be g2go.

Keep lookin at parabolan and deca/sus/prop ,cannot wait tbh,just running peps twice per day at mo,though i have 6 pots of Gh to put in,may run similar to you,again to avoid overlap or bleed.11 week it has set me back...grrr


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Yup and you are one of them x
> 
> Morning flubletsi,well i was washing/shaving this morning and as i pulled the plug out Mia walked in the bathroom,made me jump* i landed in the sink and nearly went down the plug hole*,i was able to pull myself out a bit like 'Ganpa in my pocket' pmsl Breakie now is casein/whey mix in milk ,so i am afe for a couple of hours now
> View attachment 109068


aye thats a b1tch that, thats why i dont cut, to wurried about getting swirled down the bath hole when i take have a soak


----------



## Davey666

Afternoon buddy. Great news on the loss of 13lbs 

Keep it going :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey there Mr Big, sounds like I shall have to change my nick name for you, how does Mr Svelte sound? Cheesey? Erm, perhaps not eh! Fab news on the 13lbs - all your cardio efforts are paying off big time, and you still enjoy your weekends - excellent - as it should be. Have a great one x


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> aye thats a b1tch that, thats why i dont cut, to wurried about getting swirled down the bath hole when i take have a soak





Davey666 said:


> Afternoon buddy. Great news on the loss of 13lbs
> 
> Keep it going :thumb:





bluejoanna said:


> Hey there Mr Big, sounds like I shall have to change my nick name for you, how does Mr Svelte sound? Cheesey? Erm, perhaps not eh! Fab news on the 13lbs - all your cardio efforts are paying off big time, and you still enjoy your weekends - excellent - as it should be. Have a great one x


We just went and viewed a sight for the next year for our caravan near brands hatch kent,paid deposit too seems well nice so all sorted,the wind caught me a few times i thought i was gonna fly away


----------



## Enjoy1

just remember to clench your fists as you walk over drain gratings though .....:laugh:

Fading away to an elephant is what I tell a shrinking big guy.... 

Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> just remember to clench your fists as you walk over drain gratings though .....:laugh:
> 
> Fading away to an elephant is what I tell a shrinking big guy....
> 
> Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Bringit on this week grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Davey666

Good morning big, Cardo today?


----------



## infernal0988

morning ! Its bulking time for me ! Talk when you wake up big man!


----------



## Richie186

Morning big guy. Enjoy your day mate.


----------



## flinty90

It stinks of massive in here ..  mornng ya great big fcukin sexual beast you x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning! have a good Monday


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning!


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Good morning big, Cardo today?


Not yet ,so no as only do fasted!

Busy day today so no idea if i will or won't crack on ,but need to move iron!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning big guy. Enjoy your day mate.





flinty90 said:


> It stinks of massive in here ..  mornng ya great big fcukin sexual beast you x





BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning! have a good Monday





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Morning!


Good morning all you massive meatheads,have a great day and productive one too.


----------



## infernal0988

so big guy whats the battle plan for today then?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> so big guy whats the battle plan for today then?


So far had a touch earnt £2k and bought a m/home that i will earn another 3 to 4 k on,what a day,very rare but yesssssssssssssss!!!

Eating 12oz home made chick tikka with sweet spud and pack choi mmmmnommm,life is good.!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

ENT SPECIALIST DAY

camera down conk/throat pah

It is all red raw (dah,ya think,been coughing up blood,so not fookin surprised!)

Put me on strong anti acid and steroid inhaler to calm it down and monitor,but nothing awful,bio infection in lungs causing it more time needed.

I feel fairly good considering though.

After food digests may crash about with Iron.


----------



## biglbs

I swear i can hear my gear getting all in line and loaded into pins ready now,,,,,,,,,hark the clink/clink---pop,,,,,,,,


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> So far had a touch earnt £2k and bought a m/home that i will earn another 3 to 4 k on,what a day,very rare but yesssssssssssssss!!!
> 
> Eating 12oz home made chick tikka with sweet spud and pack choi mmmmnommm,life is good.!


You will be giving Del Boy a run for his money at that rate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> You will be giving Del Boy a run for his money at that rate :thumb:


Tell you mate,last 6 weeks not earnt a penny from cafe it is dead,just paying bills /staff.

My rentals have kept us going ,now it looks as though my season is back thank fook.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Tell you mate,last 6 weeks not earnt a penny from cafe it is dead,just paying bills /staff.
> 
> My rentals have kept us going ,now it looks as though my season is back thank fook.


Had about 6 days in since christmas mate, savings taken a massive hit !


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Tell you mate,last 6 weeks not earnt a penny from cafe it is dead,just paying bills /staff.
> 
> My rentals have kept us going ,now it looks as though my season is back thank fook.


Glad its picking up for you. Always good to hear good news :beer:


----------



## Davey666

Milky said:


> Had about 6 days in since christmas mate, savings taken a massive hit !


I couldnt cope with losing that amount of money. Even when I am sick I try to get in. I feel for yo m8.


----------



## Milky

Davey666 said:


> I couldnt cope with losing that amount of money. Even when I am sick I try to get in. I feel for yo m8.


Out of my control mate, weather was to blame...


----------



## Davey666

Milky said:


> Out of my control mate, weather was to blame...


What do you do Milky?


----------



## Milky

Davey666 said:


> What do you do Milky?


Tarmac mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Tarmac mate.


I know, we know it is coming mate and that is why we put aside for it but fook me it hurts ,seems lady luck is here for me once more,and i will not moan ,that is why i have many differing unrelated incomes,it levels out over the year,i have £5k Direct Debits go out every month so it gets a bit scarey at times,,,,,

Good luck with that milky,should be good soon a?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I know, we know it is coming mate and that is why we put aside for it but fook me it hurts ,seems lady luck is here for me once more,and i will not moan ,that is why i have many differing unrelated incomes,it levels out over the year,i have £5k Direct Debits go out every month so it gets a bit scarey at times,,,,,
> 
> Good luck with that milky,should be good soon a?


Hoping so mate.

I remember when l was in business mate, £20 grand a month to find minimum and fu*k me it took some finding some months.

Fuel bill alone was roughly £4500 a week !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Hoping so mate.
> 
> I remember when l was in business mate, £20 grand a month to find minimum and fu*k me it took some finding some months.
> 
> Fuel bill alone was roughly £4500 a week !


Funny how you get used to things though,it just seems normal,then i catch myself starting to panic and lose confidence,it is then the years of training kick in and i just beleive i can ,so i do,if you understand what i am trying to say?


----------



## biglbs

Near forgot 15mins cardio done on bike today even though it was not fasted,i ran out of time realy..


----------



## Sweat

Good stuff happening in here big man, I don't seem to have as much time to read the journo's as I once did, but still enjoy yours.

Keep it up!


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Near forgot 15mins cardio done on bike today even though it was not fasted,i ran out of time realy..


Love your motivation loving the cardio your doing your gonna have a slimmer waist then Zane soon


----------



## Jay Walker

How you doing big fella?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

hope your doing better mate. i havent checked in for over a week

hopefully that inhaler will help relieve the lungs


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> So far *had a touch earnt £2k* and bought a m/home that i will earn another 3 to 4 k on,what a day,very rare but yesssssssssssssss!!!
> 
> Eating 12oz home made chick tikka with sweet spud and pack choi mmmmnommm,life is good.!


 :lol:

If you charge 2k a touch, how much is a kiss?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Love your motivation loving the cardio your doing your gonna have a slimmer waist then Zane soon


Fook that i am just a lifter,i will leave the finer touch to you,you do it better.



Sweat said:


> Good stuff happening in here big man, I don't seem to have as much time to read the journo's as I once did, but still enjoy yours.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks mate,hovering over gas peddle at mo.



Jay Walker said:


> How you doing big fella?


Where you been hiding?



safc49 said:


> hope your doing better mate. i havent checked in for over a week
> 
> Alright mate thanks
> 
> hopefully that inhaler will help relieve the lungs


I recon i have a chance to Go in a Mo!


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Fook that i am just a lifter,i will leave the finer touch to you,you do it better.
> 
> Thanks mate,hovering over gas peddle at mo.
> 
> Where you been hiding?
> 
> I recon i have a chance to Go in a Mo!


Bulking atm myself so little cardio going on  Take a look at my new post in my journal im starting to get nice & veiny over my legs


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Big... Hope you are doing some fasted cardio this am?


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Big... Hope you are doing some fasted cardio this am?


Hi mate,no,too busy today,weights tomorrow though.


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


>


Cannot open the file bro x


----------



## flinty90

you had any results or answers back yet bro ??


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,no,too busy today,weights tomorrow though.


I think you should video your weights session, so we can see the beast in action


----------



## 25434

afternoon BigFella...quick swoosh as I'm up to me neck in all sorts...sigh.....take care you......


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> I think you should video your weights session, so we can see the beast in action


I am not a lover of such things mate,i did post a few back in here and last journal,perhaps when i am well,anyone is welcome to come and train with me,once i am well again ,BB4 1989 came and smashed some a while ago the strong fit cvnt!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you had any results or answers back yet bro ??


Ahhhh,well the Ent has given me anti acid tabs as i was burning my lungs and throat plus a steroid spray,as this is preventing me from clearing the virus.

some results tomoz from blood and scan ones next week,looking good at mo,Thanks for asking my friend.x

Lots of little bottles sitting in the fridge,

and if one little bottle should accidently break(and load up)

there would be one less bottle sitting in my fridge


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I am not a lover of such things mate,i did post a few back in here and last journal,perhaps when i am well,anyone is welcome to come and train with me,once i am well again ,BB4 1989 came and smashed some a while ago the strong fit cvnt!


If you fancy a workout Friday mate, Bench Pressing and Dead lifting would be ideal, Ill gladly video your sets for you


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> If you fancy a workout Friday mate, Bench Pressing and Dead lifting would be ideal, Ill gladly video your sets for you


You're a good man and i would love it,but i don't even know if i will be well that day at the moment,however lets get these checks results in and we will defo bang out a session,i recon a month's time ,i would like it to be worth the effort and try reps at 190k or even 10 at 180k,or back heavy one arms etc,my deads are under construction at the mo,i only used 150k for speed reps last time and no chance of 200 plus without the back getting fooked up yet.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

No training,feel like it ,but too much on..

Ate 3 weatabix,pint and half semi milk and 30g casein/vits

4 custard creams oooops pint milk

fish oils /casein pint milk/vits

60z rib o beef fish oils

Lamb in evoo/butter/garlic/fish oils/vits

to come chicken roast---half,green veg

60g casein/milk 1 pint semi low in carbs/high fat


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> No training,feel like it ,but too much on..
> 
> Ate 3 weatabix,pint and half semi milk and 30g casein/vits
> 
> 4 custard creams oooops pint milk
> 
> fish oils /casein pint milk/vits
> 
> 60z rib o beef fish oils
> 
> mg: weetabix... I love them
> 
> Lamb in evoo/butter/garlic/fish oils/vits
> 
> to come chicken roast---half,green veg
> 
> 60g casein/milk 1 pint semi low in carbs/high fat


----------



## Davey666

Hmm my post didnt work well NVM


----------



## biglbs

Fook it gonna get on my monocycle speak soon.............


----------



## Sweat

Evening buddy.

Been destroying any iron at the gym today?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Evening buddy.
> 
> Been destroying any iron at the gym today?


Wanted to,but ran out of time so did some cardio again on bike watching telly....

Ewen just reminded me that i need to be doing very high reps about now ,ready for what is coming,to prevent tendon probs when insaneness creaps back.....


----------



## Davey666

Morning Buddy, Whats plans for today?

Fasted cardio?

Weights session?

Well I do hope you feel good enough to do both if you are not too busy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, looks like its gonna be a wet one


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

This cardio lark is good and done with t3 today plus matrix(still using them BB and good morning mate)


----------



## biglbs

Weights later if i can

Three weatabix and some nuts/25g cassein ingested

Today i have low fat but carbs with every meal


----------



## 25434

Hellooooooooooooooooooo BigFella...

i'm not sure if I'm obsessing a bit, but how come I'm starting to drop the cardio and everyone else seems to be upping theirs?...lol...I feel there is a ploy going on ...hahahaha....not really...I'm taking the mick out of myself there...

Hey mister...how are you today...carbs in all 3 meals hey?...lucky boy....actually, I don't miss carbs when I don't have them cos they make my stomach feel hooooge....so happy with protein and veggies and stuff...and 25g of rice seems plenty to me...I do miss a massive slice of toast and butter at the weekend over me cartoons....sigh....hahaha.....

Have a lovely day BigFella....x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooo BigFella...
> 
> i'm not sure if I'm obsessing a bit, but how come I'm starting to drop the cardio and everyone else seems to be upping theirs?...lol...I feel there is a ploy going on ...hahahaha....not really...I'm taking the mick out of myself there...
> 
> Hey mister...how are you today...carbs in all 3 meals hey?...lucky boy....actually, I don't miss carbs when I don't have them cos they make my stomach feel hooooge....so happy with protein and veggies and stuff...and 25g of rice seems plenty to me...I do miss a massive slice of toast and butter at the weekend over me cartoons....sigh....hahaha.....
> 
> Have a lovely day BigFella....x


Pmsl,nutter!

You do make my sides hurt!

Cardio for me is more important than weights at the mo,if i am ever gonna catch @Milky up who has vanished over the hill now in terms of condition,so super charger fitted and awaiting me hitting switch so i can bring battleship out all guns blazing and realy get back up there.

No i get carbs all 6 meals today nom,not three pmsl,,,,,,,lol

Be safe,thanks for lol me!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

YES!

Weight today 392lb so dropped 18lb in all over 4 weeks,average 4.5 lbs per week as predicted that is one fifth of my target drop for this effort82lb to go,easy,easy,easy hahaha!


----------



## Jay Walker

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> YES!
> 
> Weight today 392lb so dropped 18lb in all over 4 weeks,average 4.5 lbs per week as predicted that is one fifth of my target drop for this effort82lb to go,easy,easy,easy hahaha!


You sure a big mutha fockaaaaa!


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> YES!
> 
> Weight today 392lb so dropped 18lb in all over 4 weeks,average 4.5 lbs per week as predicted that is one fifth of my target drop for this effort82lb to go,easy,easy,easy hahaha!


You deserved a good rep for that !  Your doing awesomely  ! xx


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice work Mr no-so Big....All this cardio is really paying off x


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> YES!
> 
> Weight today 392lb so dropped 18lb in all over 4 weeks,average 4.5 lbs per week as predicted that is one fifth of my target drop for this effort82lb to go,easy,easy,easy hahaha!


Well done biggy :thumb:

I was going to rep you but thought nah fook it 

Only joking, it wont let me :cursing:


----------



## infernal0988

Davey666 said:


> Well done biggy :thumb:
> 
> I was going to rep you but thought nah fook it
> 
> Only joking, it wont let me :cursing:


You have to rep other members first befdore you can rep him again hint hint ... :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Well done biggy :thumb:
> 
> I was going to rep you but thought nah fook it
> 
> Only joking, it wont let me :cursing:


That's ok mate



bluejoanna said:


> Nice work Mr no-so Big....All this cardio is really paying off x


I am loving it.....velly good indeedy!



infernal0988 said:


> You deserved a good rep for that !  Your doing awesomely  ! xx


Thanks mate



Jay Walker said:


> You sure a big mutha fockaaaaa!


Never touched her mate


----------



## Davey666

infernal0988 said:


> You have to rep other members first befdore you can rep him again hint hint ... :innocent:


Hmmm wheres that report post button


----------



## infernal0988

Davey666 said:


> Hmmm wheres that report post button


----------



## Davey666

Still didnt let me rep.... I have been used and abused :lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Chest and tri

Bench to get hench!free weight

1 x 20 @60k

1 20 @60k

2 x 7's @60k

2 x 20 ish to fail each set

Then on smith

3 sets of 1 x5 x60k on one arm then bring in second arm and max out to fail repeat 3 times,it is a killer,realy p1ssed bicep boys of as they had just been doing their benches on there with 2 arms 6 to 8 reps

Triceps 4 x 60k close grip bench as above(top)

Tricep single arms standard and reverse grip 1/3 of stack each to fail x4 sets eeek I see veins,never knew i had them,thought i was hydraulic!!!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest and tri
> 
> Bench to get hench!free weight
> 
> 1 x 20 @60k
> 
> 1 20 @60k
> 
> 2 x 7's @60k
> 
> 2 x 20 ish to fail each set
> 
> Then on smith
> 
> 3 sets of 1 x5 x60k on one arm then bring in second arm and max out to fail repeat 3 times,it is a killer,realy p1ssed bicep boys of as they had just been doing their benches on there with 2 arms 6 to 8 reps
> 
> Triceps 4 x 60k close grip bench as above(top)
> 
> Tricep single arms standard and reverse grip 1/3 of stack each to fail x4 sets eeek I see veins,never knew i had them,thought i was hydraulic!!!


bloopin 'eck! BigFella...you're rockin and rollin now ain't ya? I know what it is...all dem carbs......nosh nosh nosh = bish bash bop at the gym...hahaha....


----------



## CL0NE7

Mate your pics are insane!! Love it!!!!


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> Nice work Mr no-so Big....All this cardio is really paying off x


I know...he told me the other night when we were "chatting like" that he doesnt' EVEN want to do a new avi cos he afraid we won't be able to make him out beside his pet stick insect...

:whistling:


----------



## 25434

errrrr?????.....I just wandered into your profile thing by mistake, worng button pressed, sorry...and noticed that you are

SIX FOOT FOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSo can I just apologise for anything I've ever said that was stoopid (which would be everything by the way)...and for anything I may say in the future? and errmm....

itwasflintywottoldmetocallyoustickinsectandbluejoannaeggedhimon

:no: :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

1 arm smith press lol :confused1: thats a first mate.....brilliant work


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> bloopin 'eck! BigFella...you're rockin and rollin now ain't ya? I know what it is...all dem carbs......nosh nosh nosh = bish bash bop at the gym...hahaha....


Nail on head,who would have thought me cardio fasted Am and gym pm,i did this when i was in 20's!!!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> 1 arm smith press lol :confused1: thats a first mate.....brilliant work


YUP one arm with 60k to contend with,then after 5 reps use other arm to assist it a bit,then a bit more,until it is fooked up about 10/12 reps,then straight onto other arm,then straight back etc!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> errrrr?????.....I just wandered into your profile thing by mistake, worng button pressed, sorry...and noticed that you are
> 
> SIX FOOT FOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSo can I just apologise for anything I've ever said that was stoopid (which would be everything by the way)...and for anything I may say in the future? and errmm....
> 
> itwasflintywottoldmetocallyoustickinsectandbluejoannaeggedhimon
> 
> :no: :laugh:


I am only little ya see pmsl

not sure if 6'5" or 4" as you shrink with age!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Mate your pics are insane!! Love it!!!!


I am insane,why are my pics though buddy?


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Nail on head,who would have thought me cardio fasted Am and gym pm,i did this when i was in 20's!!!


How do you feel in yourself that you managed both today?

I had a feeling you would do both today :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> How do you feel in yourself that you managed both today?
> 
> I had a feeling you would do both today :tongue:


Fooked up pmsl,but very happy i did.


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Fooked up pmsl,but very happy i did.


 

My legs have been killing me today from all the biking. I txt the mrs saying it feels like someone has kicked fook out of them :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> YUP one arm with 60k to contend with,then after 5 reps use other arm to assist it a bit,then a bit more,until it is fooked up about 10/12 reps,then straight onto other arm,then straight back etc!


sounds good but do u offset the bench so ur hands in the middle of the bar?.....i know its all on a rail & shouldnt matter where ur hand is but id have thought pushing 1 side would still cause some sort of extra resistance because of the slight 'play' on the rails............NO THAT IT MATTERS pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> My legs have been killing me today from all the biking. I txt the mrs saying it feels like someone has kicked fook out of them :lol:


I ain't worrying about training legs too much ,i think they are gonna be ok pmsl ,what ye think?



JANIKvonD said:


> sounds good but do u offset the bench so ur hands in the middle of the bar?.....i know its all on a rail & shouldnt matter where ur hand is but id have thought pushing 1 side would still cause some sort of extra resistance because of the slight 'play' on the rails............NO THAT IT MATTERS pmsl


In twenty years i may look back and wonder if it was slightly more resistance,i may not, but for sure if i do,and i notice any difference i will rep you for it my friend.


----------



## biglbs

Thought for the day


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> I am insane,why are my pics though buddy?


Erm....... :whistling: I don't know, I meant you in them of course


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Erm....... :whistling: I don't know, I meant you in them of course


Why thank you mate,i just have not seen you post in here and was a bit lost there!

Welcome,i assure you there will be some good bits coming i have been ill for 10 weeks,TODAY MY AWSOMENESS IS AT FULL THROTTLE!!!!!!


----------



## CL0NE7

Yeah new to the board mate. I've been reading through this website over the past years but just never got round to creating a profile until Dave TOLD me to  he's so persuasive!!! Haha


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Yeah new to the board mate. I've been reading through this website over the past years but just never got round to creating a profile until Dave TOLD me to  he's so persuasive!!! Haha


I forgot it was you the other day in Dave's,getting old see pmsl

Well tell more about you mate?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

High carbs day

3 weetabix,20g cassein,20g whey,pint semi skimmed

chilli in jacket with salad

prew/o ground oats/crunchy nut/30g whey/pint milk

post w/o pint milk 30g whey/peanut butter/banana

10oz steak ,100g brown rice boiled in spicey chicken stock,that i allowed to cool and skimmed fat off,super nutrition right there.Cabbage/pack choi

Will have casein and oats later done


----------



## flinty90

Hey tom just wondering what is the idea behind all the milk you like to get into your diet ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey tom just wondering what is the idea behind all the milk you like to get into your diet ???


Wait for this you will love it.........................................I like it!

Also it is a great form of protein and i am losing weight on it so i have no fear or having it,always have had lots of it,i am sure i could rip up faster without it,but it's not about speed with me as you know,i am happy,that is important to me,so that i keep at this .like i used to,day in and day out.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Wait for this you will love it.........................................I like it!
> 
> Also it is a great form of protein and i am losing weight on it so i have no fear or having it,always have had lots of it,i am sure i could rip up faster without it,but it's not about speed with me as you know,i am happy,that is important to me,so that i keep at this .like i used to,day in and day out.


cool mate . are you interested in cutting it out for a couple of weeks to see how quickly it does make a difference to composition bro ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> cool mate . are you interested in cutting it out for a couple of weeks to see how quickly it does make a difference to composition bro ??


Do i need to answer that mate?you know me....

Tbh i am happy i said 4 weeks ago i would lose 4 or 5 lbs per week and i am ,more than that would be a folly,so no need realy,i shall enjoy my milk,,,


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> cool mate . are you interested in cutting it out for a couple of weeks to see how quickly it does make a difference to composition bro ??


Side effect of milk is it makes me a strong cvnt! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Do i need to answer that mate?you know me....
> 
> Tbh i am happy i said 4 weeks ago i would lose 4 or 5 lbs per week and i am ,more than that would be a folly,so no need realy,i shall enjoy my milk,,,


cool mate... just wondered if you was interested in experimenting etc.. not really to make it quicker but just out of raw curiosity ... cheers for reply X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> cool mate... just wondered if you was interested in experimenting etc.. not really to make it quicker but just out of raw curiosity ... cheers for reply X


Tbh if i needed to cut it i would as want to keep the loss at rate it is,i know if i am able to run aas again i put a stone on in two weeks,every time,no matter what i do...


----------



## Enjoy1

evening your awesomeness a whole lotta hunk of loveliness needs a whole lotta sustenance ... High carb day goodness, the way to go 

Xx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> evening your awesomeness a whole lotta hunk of loveliness needs a whole lotta sustenance ... High carb day goodness, the way to go
> 
> Xx


Why thank you my candy girl,that is true,,,,,tomorrow is not so good but ok it is med. carb /med .fat type day,i see you are still a light in the doom of winter!


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 109415


 @flinty see,look it is for strong fookers,lol


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> I forgot it was you the other day in Dave's,getting old see pmsl
> 
> Well tell more about you mate?


Righto, I'm Dan 31 from Wiltshire, met Dave over Xbox live years back. Was in to Gaming a lot but now in to shaping A LOT. It is my aim to get to as low body fat as possible giving the optical illusion that I am massive LOL :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning bigfellasoftiechops....errmmm...I mean....your tallness....ooop...I errrrrr. Mean your bignesss....gulp.....:laugh:

Medium carb day today? So only 8 burgers and 7 baked potatoes, washed down with 6 pints of milk, and a pud of treacle sponge with a chocolate sponge topping and custard......with the skin on,

And a protein shake:whistling:

Then it's out for ladder climbing practice over the top of the caravan, a leap frog round the truck, ya know, to work off the protein shake and a quick tow of the the 348 bus fron sarrrrrfend to Brighton just for a larrrf.....hehehe......

I'm guessing of course, I mean, that is sorta near the truth right? I think.....

Awwweeeee.......soz BigFella....I'm just mucking....co everyone knows the 348 goes to lewes...:laugh:

I know, there's no hope for me...I blame it on the sleep deprivation...does strange things to a person...have a lovely Thursday BigFella...x


----------



## Davey666

Good morning biglbs.. and all.

Any cardio to day?


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning bigfellasoftiechops....errmmm...I mean....your tallness....ooop...I errrrrr. Mean your bignesss....gulp.....:laugh:
> 
> Medium carb day today? So only 8 burgers and 7 baked potatoes, washed down with 6 pints of milk, and a pud of treacle sponge with a chocolate sponge topping and custard......with the skin on,
> 
> And a protein shake:whistling:
> 
> Then it's out for ladder climbing practice over the top of the caravan, a leap frog round the truck, ya know, to work off the protein shake and a quick tow of the the 348 bus fron sarrrrrfend to Brighton just for a larrrf.....hehehe......
> 
> I'm guessing of course, I mean, that is sorta near the truth right? I think.....
> 
> Awwweeeee.......soz BigFella....I'm just mucking....co everyone knows the 348 goes to lewes...:laugh:
> 
> I know, there's no hope for me...I blame it on the sleep deprivation...does strange things to a person...have a lovely Thursday BigFella...x


after close analysis of the macros - i think you may have over done it with the custard - NO Skin!!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, stay dry


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Righto, I'm Dan 31 from Wiltshire, met Dave over Xbox live years back. Was in to Gaming a lot but now in to shaping A LOT. It is my aim to get to as low body fat as possible giving the optical illusion that I am massive LOL :lol:


Cool nice to know a bit,are you a Pi or such like?



Flubs said:


> Morning bigfellasoftiechops....errmmm...I mean....your tallness....ooop...I errrrrr. Mean your bignesss....gulp.....:laugh:
> 
> Medium carb day today? So only 8 burgers and 7 baked potatoes, washed down with 6 pints of milk, and a pud of treacle sponge with a chocolate sponge topping and custard......with the skin on,
> 
> And a protein shake:whistling:
> 
> Then it's out for ladder climbing practice over the top of the caravan, a leap frog round the truck, ya know, to work off the protein shake and a quick tow of the the 348 bus fron sarrrrrfend to Brighton just for a larrrf.....hehehe......
> 
> I'm guessing of course, I mean, that is sorta near the truth right? I think.....
> 
> Awwweeeee.......soz BigFella....I'm just mucking....co everyone knows the 348 goes to lewes...:laugh:
> 
> I know, there's no hope for me...I blame it on the sleep deprivation...does strange things to a person...have a lovely Thursday BigFella...x


Flubs you know you are being silly here,i would never cut my carbs that low and buses ,never been on one,carried a coupleHave a great day beautiful,scrummyness xxx



Davey666 said:


> Good morning biglbs.. and all.
> 
> Any cardio to day?


No!Resting/working today mate



Rykard said:


> after close analysis of the macros - i think you may have over done it with the custard - NO Skin!!!!


Blast ,will need to try harder,gotta say it is workin though hehe!

ENJOY YOUR DAY GUYS,i have 40 servings of liver and onion to make(some will be scoffed!)


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning mate, stay dry


Had a shower already:confused1:!!


----------



## Rykard

hmmm - liver and onions :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> hmmm - liver and onions :tongue:


Pop in,,,


----------



## Rykard

having 'sausage in ale and onion gravy' tonight myself ... nothing like onion gravy


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> having 'sausage in ale and onion gravy' tonight myself ... nothing like onion gravy


Awww now that is real food,bloody chicken and rice,,,,,,mmmmnom


----------



## Rykard

I am having chicken thighs and bbq sauce for lunch...


----------



## Queenie

Morning big guy! Hope you're well


----------



## Richie186

Morning big guy.


----------



## bluejoanna

Where's your cafe Mr Big - Me and the other half could be persuaded to come and sample some liver and onions - you are not too far from us.......I hope there is a tidy dollop of mash with that liver?

Good to see you so fired up and loving life :thumb: A massive incentive for the rest of us mere mortals x


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> I am having chicken thighs and bbq sauce for lunch...


Rykers you are such a tease


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> I am having chicken thighs and bbq sauce for lunch...


I might have the Mrs thighs!Spring is in the air! 



RXQueenie said:


> Morning big guy! Hope you're well


Yes finaly i am well,fell great,you ok ,my sexy Q?



Richie186 said:


> Morning big guy.


Hallooooo Sir Rich ,youok bro?



bluejoanna said:


> Where's your cafe Mr Big - Me and the other half could be persuaded to come and sample some liver and onions - you are not too far from us.......I hope there is a tidy dollop of mash with that liver?
> 
> Good to see you so fired up and loving life :thumb: A massive incentive for the rest of us mere mortals x


Hay now we are talking,let me know when(Not Sundays)i will come and meet up for a tea too.

Salisbury Cafe 178bwest road,southend on sea,essex ss0 9dd,open from 7am to 2pm Mon to Satyes a big dollop of real mash too,on a very big plate with two bacon,,,,,


----------



## Queenie

I'm ok just v hungry and v busy! Off to the states next week with little time to prepare!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I'm ok just v hungry and v busy! Off to the states next week with little time to prepare!!


Nice where in the sates mate?

Btw cardio has taken over in my house 18lb lost in 4 weeks!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Nice where in the sates mate?
> 
> Btw cardio has taken over in my house 18lb lost in 4 weeks!


Ah our hq is in Minnesota... It's frickin cold!! Lol.

And wow that's fvcking AWESOME!!!! I'm so damn proud  stick with it!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ah our hq is in Minnesota... It's frickin cold!! Lol.
> 
> And wow that's fvcking AWESOME!!!! I'm so damn proud  stick with it!!


Ah works thing?How long for?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Ah works thing?How long for?


6 days and yes it's for work booooo lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> 6 days and yes it's for work booooo lol


Can you not pin on 3 days leisure and fly back late,i used to do that a lot?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Can you not pin on 3 days leisure and fly back late,i used to do that a lot?


Would miss my little batman too much lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Would miss my little batman too much lol


AWWWW,i know what ya mean bud xxx


----------



## biglbs

Just had a nice plate of liver to go with my fish oils mmmnom


----------



## bluejoanna

Just been looking up your cafe - mmmmm - I have no idea what a "large barge" is, but I sure as heck wanna find out! x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Just been looking up your cafe - mmmmm - I have no idea what a "large barge" is, but I sure as heck wanna find out! x


We do a Big Buster now too,comes on two plates!!!


----------



## Davey666

bluejoanna said:


> Just been looking up your cafe - mmmmm - I have no idea what a "large barge" is, but I sure as heck wanna find out! x


I would dread to think but I have a dirty mind :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Hay now we are talking,let me know when(Not Sundays)i will come and meet up for a tea too.
> 
> Salisbury Cafe 178bwest road,southend on sea,essex ss0 9dd,open from 7am to 2pm Mon to Satyes a big dollop of real mash too,on a very big plate with two bacon,,,,,


F*CK! Your 4 hours from me I want a "big buster" :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> F*CK! Your 4 hours from me I want a "big buster" :cursing:


I will throw in a session at my gym if anyone fancies a blast before!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food today Medium carb

3 weetabix/few nuts/30g casein/pint milk

some liver from pot prob 9 oz/fish oils /vitc

2 oranges

35g casein,half milk/half water,it mixed better!fish oils /vits

8 oz chicken 70g rice

30g casein/20g whey/pint milk/fish oil vitc wasting away


----------



## Enjoy1

hey gorge..... Is that all your food for today or you got supper to add?

Don't seem an awful lot....is the liver worth the protein content .. Bleurgh ... No likey

Your new site sounds braw for the wean .. And the big un having a clubhouse 

Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> hey gorge..... Is that all your food for today or you got supper to add?
> 
> Don't seem an awful lot....is the liver worth the protein content .. Bleurgh ... No likey
> 
> Your new site sounds braw for the wean .. And the big un having a clubhouse
> 
> Xxx


Hi Doll,,,,,xxxx have them.

No that is it today,the casein milk is yet to come thank God,i am starving.

Tomorrow will be more protein and fat little if any carbs,,,,joy

The site will be crackin it has everything,gonna find out if they rent static caravans out for you guys x

I have 6 Gh to use with my peps so gonna bang 5 iu at bed time,due to low cals i recon it will eat some fat,then fasted cardio Am to complete picture.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I will throw in a session at my gym if anyone fancies a blast before!


GReat grub and a workout... i'm defo taking you up on this offer big man next time I am down your way. No idea when but somepoint!


----------



## flinty90

i fcukin love liver and onions mmmmm :drool:


----------



## Davey666

flinty90 said:


> i fcukin love liver and onions mmmmm :drool:


 :nono: disgusting yak


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> GReat grub and a workout... i'm defo taking you up on this offer big man next time I am down your way. No idea when but somepoint!


That will be great!



flinty90 said:


> i fcukin love liver and onions mmmmm :drool:


Eat some mate,superb for you too!



Davey666 said:


> :nono: disgusting yak


It is the next thing @flinty and i have planned for your diet x3 per day,we know you will learn to love it


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That will be great!
> 
> Eat some mate,superb for you too!
> 
> It is the next thing @flinty and i have planned for your diet x3 per day,we know you will learn to love it
> View attachment 109542


had some mate 2 days ago it was awesome X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> had some mate 2 days ago it was awesome X


A mate of mine used to eat it raw 30 years ago,he went insane,wonder why?


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> A mate of mine used to eat it raw 30 years ago,he went insane,wonder why?


They do say "ensure product if fully cooked and piping hot"


----------



## Davey666

Good morning biglbs, and all :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Morning you massive montrous beast of sexually supercharged awesomeness X


----------



## latblaster

Mornin' you bony, skinny monstrosity. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning Humphrey


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning Humphrey


That made me laaaaaaaarrrrrffffff!


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Mornin' you bony, skinny monstrosity. :lol:


Oi i am gettin a complex,got any amplex?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning you massive montrous beast of sexually supercharged awesomeness X


You ragin test(unfueled)ragamuffin head.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

25 mins Hit style cardio to my friends Kraftwerk!

I mean i realy nailed the fooker and loved every second of it @queenie you were correct:thumb:

I am soaked,of to see results of heart scan in a mo xx


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 25 mins Hit style cardio to my friends Kraftwerk!
> 
> I mean i realy nailed the fooker and loved every second of it @queenie you were correct:thumb:
> 
> I am soaked,of to see results of heart scan in a mo xx


Hope results are good news buddy..

Good session too :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Hope results are good news buddy..
> 
> Good session too :thumbup1:


All good,heart still as was 8 months back,Gonna scan again 4 weeks to make sure bacteria not in there from virus!!!!

Wondered why hemo levels high....cough i said must be pro-hormones in supliments,,,,,he agreed ,,,phew..

More bloods monday to check everything FFs......grr,just want to crack on now...oh well least i am all good hehe!


----------



## bluejoanna

Excellent news on the heart front Mr B :thumb:

I guess they are doing all the additional tests to make sure you remain as strong as an ox (but a skinny little minx too!) 

Nice work on the HIIT - now, where is my old Kraftwerk CD - need to dig it out for inspiration...If its working for you and Queenie, I am hoping it works for me too.....x


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> All good,heart still as was 8 months back,Gonna scan again 4 weeks to make sure bacteria not in there from virus!!!!
> 
> Wondered why hemo levels high....cough i said must be pro-hormones in supliments,,,,,he agreed ,,,phew..
> 
> More bloods monday to check everything FFs......grr,just want to crack on now...oh well least i am all good hehe!


Thats great news on scan..

After bloods at least you will be able to crack on :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Fook all food day pmsl

Hit/fasted then

milk pint/casein 30g/whey 30g/

8oz chicken cajun/olive oil/basamic/3 celery/fish oils /cla/vit c


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Glad the ticker is all tickedy boo!!


----------



## biglbs

Just looking into Inuit diet and read this,funny as I just said to @RACK that i too have been having handfulls of fish oil with protein on low carb days...seal oil mmmm.http://www.naturalnews.com/022868.html


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Excellent news on the heart front Mr B :thumb:
> 
> I guess they are doing all the additional tests to make sure you remain as strong as an ox (but a skinny little minx too!)
> 
> Nice work on the HIIT - now, where is my old Kraftwerk CD - need to dig it out for inspiration...If its working for you and Queenie, I am hoping it works for me too.....x


Sorry nearly missed this beautiful one x

Try some more recent stuff,check you tube and play loud on good system,my cardio is done to big tv and 3500w system it is awsome!!!


----------



## flinty90

you have a heart ??? this is news bro i thought you ran on fcukin diesel and had a fcuking big 8 cylinder kieth black racing engine under your ribcage X


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Fook all food day pmsl
> 
> Hit/fasted then
> 
> milk pint/casein 30g/whey 30g/5g fish oil
> 
> 8oz chicken cajun/olive oil/basamic/3 celery/fish oils /cla/vit c


 Add 30g whey/30g casein/half pint milk/water/fish oils x 10g

pint milk/evoo

8 oz home made garlic/cheese kiev

Later 80g casein/milk/3g fish oil done


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

i would very much like a big buster/gym session


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> i would very much like a big buster/gym session


Get your ass down here then!


----------



## biglbs

A very good shoulder information/training vid,love single arm upright rows,,


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> A very good shoulder information/training vid,love single arm upright rows,,


great vid mate a couple of nice little variants there im going to try !!!


----------



## zack amin

clunk clink..the sound off biglbs

whats the plan for friday night?


----------



## zack amin

flinty90 said:


> great vid mate a couple of nice little variants there im going to try !!!


i like the single arm up right dumbell rows, and the squat frame shoulder barbell press


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> clunk clink..the sound off biglbs
> 
> whats the plan for friday night?


Que? :confused1:


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Que? :confused1:


you lost me


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> you lost me


Indeed you have!!!

What does clunk click ,the sound of BigLbs mean buddy,,,,,i am a bit slow tonight,,,,,,,Autobahn?

Que=french for what btw pmsl:laugh:


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Indeed you have!!!
> 
> What does clunk click ,the sound of BigLbs mean buddy,,,,,i am a bit slow tonight,,,,,,,Autobahn?
> 
> Que=french for what btw pmsl:laugh:


oooo lol you think id know that since i did french in high school, clunk click the sound weight plates make iron ones lol

itsall good i just woke up about an hour ago and still abit not with it


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> oooo lol you think id know that since i did french in high school, clunk click the sound weight plates make iron ones lol
> 
> itsall good i just woke up about an hour ago and still abit not with it


Vous et non comprenda!Non corpus mentus,or fooked as we say!


----------



## 25434

ello my favourite BigFella....quick swoosh to wish ya a great weekend, and fabby news from the docs right?....whoop whoop...

AND I see you're inviting people to your cafe? well if BlueJ is coming for tea then let me know when that's happening and I'll come up too and have a cuppa, altho I'll prolly end up in scotland or some place, anywhere except where your cafe is...lolol....BB could come too, then we could all go for a RUN!!!! EEEEEEEEEEK!!! kidding kidding...hahahaha.....might even challenge you to some squatting in the gym!...pmsl.....:no: :laugh:.....wouldn't EVEN dare....lolol.....

hey BigFella.....have a lovely weekiend......take care, ickle hugs to ickl Mia.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> ello my favourite BigFella....quick swoosh to wish ya a great weekend, and fabby news from the docs right?....whoop whoop...
> 
> AND I see you're inviting people to your cafe? well if BlueJ is coming for tea then let me know when that's happening and I'll come up too and have a cuppa, altho I'll prolly end up in scotland or some place, anywhere except where your cafe is...lolol....BB could come too, then we could all go for a RUN!!!! EEEEEEEEEEK!!! kidding kidding...hahahaha.....might even challenge you to some squatting in the gym!...pmsl.....:no: :laugh:.....wouldn't EVEN dare....lolol.....
> 
> hey BigFella.....have a lovely weekiend......take care, ickle hugs to ickl Mia.....


Hi you little sex bomb!

You are like a dynamo with a supercharger strapped to it running on N2o,never a dull moment,you would be most welcome to come and eat /train,although i will be sure to warn southend Police,in case of any problems,i am sure you understand as they may need to up staffing.

Love and hugs back xx


----------



## Davey666

God afternoon sir 

Have a good weekend.

Would of posted earlier but its been non stop for me up to now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Sorry nearly missed this beautiful one x
> 
> Try some more recent stuff,check you tube and play loud on good system,my cardio is done to big tv and 3500w system it is awsome!!!


this has got me excited. Only 2 weeks til I go and see them. Glad the heart's ok mate.


----------



## Keeks

Happy weekend fella! Glad the hearts ok and hope you are having, and do have a fab weekend!


----------



## flinty90

Hey big tom thanks for the reps again bro .... hope your weekend is a good one x


----------



## CL0NE7

Alright biglbs, alright Flints! Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> this has got me excited. Only 2 weeks til I go and see them. Glad the heart's ok mate.


I HATE YOU SO MUCH RIGHT NOW!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Happy weekend fella! Glad the hearts ok and hope you are having, and do have a fab weekend!


It is always better when you pop in my dear xx

You be well and safe too..


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Alright biglbs, alright Flints! Hope you're both doing well.


Proper good bro,you ok?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food lol

high carb and shizzle day

4 weetabix/pint milk/30g whey/30g casein

half a tub ice cream/choc chip cookie

8 oz chicken breats with garlic/evoo/cheese/10g fish oil

20g whey/35g casein/pint milk

4 oranges.4g fish oil/zinc/multi vit

half leg lamb in chilli/garlic/herbs

3/4 bottle vodka/red bull

apple pie/cusard

35 g casein/milk


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Food lol
> 
> high carb and shizzle day
> 
> 4 weetabix/pint milk/30g whey/30g casein
> 
> half a tub ice cream/choc chip cookie
> 
> 8 oz chicken breats with garlic/evoo/cheese/10g fish oil
> 
> 20g whey/35g casein/pint milk
> 
> 4 oranges.4g fish oil/zinc/multi vit
> 
> half leg lamb in chilli/garlic/herbs
> 
> 3/4 bottle vodka/red bull
> 
> apple pie/cusard
> 
> 35 g casein/milk


now that's a diet! respect.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella.....did you actually drink three quarters of a bottle of vodka? With red bull? Holy smoleeee BigFella that would have knocked me into the back of beyond.....oh boyeeeee.......

Have a great dayeeeeeeee......


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> now that's a diet! respect.


Thanks mate,Tbh as usual when i do one of these,today i look far leaner,and better i would have dropped 2lb (always do on this)due to metabolism going mad and water coming out,water will go back ,but i would have lost perhaps half a pound of fat.Cannot wait for this weeks weigh in though i am doing Gh /ppeps so water may be an issue.



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella.....did you actually drink three quarters of a bottle of vodka? With red bull? Holy smoleeee BigFella that would have knocked me into the back of beyond.....oh boyeeeee.......
> 
> Hick,yup and i was still sober pmsl,Tbh i did not enjoy it like i used to,,,,Have a gooden bubbs,,,,xx
> 
> Have a great dayeeeeeeee......


----------



## Davey666

Good morning biglbs :thumbup1:

Any plans today?


----------



## Milky

Did you sleep after the vodka redbulls ??


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Did you sleep after the vodka redbulls ??


Not too bad mate,peps help me only woke up twice...


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Not too bad mate,peps help me only woke up twice...


Slept well myself, loving the Nytols..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Slept well myself, loving the Nytols..


How many hours do you sleep per night?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> How many hours do you sleep per night?


If l am really lucky l get a stretch of 5 hours mate, its usually nearer 3 tho TBH..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> If l am really lucky l get a stretch of 5 hours mate, its usually nearer 3 tho TBH..


That is awful,i thought you were up to 7 hours,that would kill me,i like 8 hrs,hampers my recovery if i don't!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> That is awful,i thought you were up to 7 hours,that would kill me,i like 8 hrs,hampers my recovery if i don't!


I usually turn in about half 9 to 10 and wake up for the first time around midnight to one, then dont really get back off properly.

Last night woke up at about 3 and nodded back off till about half 5 so for me, thats a good sleep..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I usually turn in about half 9 to 10 and wake up for the first time around midnight to one, then dont really get back off properly.
> 
> Last night woke up at about 3 and nodded back off till about half 5 so for me, thats a good sleep..


My mate had same trouble ,saw a sleep therapist,-he was going to bed too early for his sleep pattern,he forced himself to stay up until 12 and slept straight through within weeks,he never looked back.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Not too bad mate,peps help me only woke up twice...


that's nothing to do with the vodka, that's down to a 48 yr old prostrate :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's nothing to do with the vodka, that's down to a 48 yr old prostrate :lol:


49mg:


----------



## biglbs

Food going well so far:rockon:

oats 75g/whey 30g/casein 30g/pint milk/5g fish oils/vits

8oz sirloin/jacket/peas/tom

35 whey/pint milk/6g fish oil/vitc again

coffee with cinamon,30g whey

tea will be lamb and beef rib mix with just green veg and gravy,some spuds as not had enough carbs for med day.

Then 50g casein in milk b4 bed.

:rockon:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's nothing to do with the vodka, that's down to a 48 yr old prostrate :lol:


What? Prostrate on the floor after drinking vodka and red bulls? Heee heee. Did u notice wot a jolly japester I was there?

Prostrate? Errrmmm....hummmm.....well...sigh...it seemed funny at the time......

Mebbe not? ....hehe...leaving slowly.......


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Food going well so far:rockon:
> 
> oats 75g/whey 30g/casein 30g/pint milk/5g fish oils/vits
> 
> 8oz sirloin/jacket/peas/tom
> 
> 35 whey/pint milk/6g fish oil/vitc again
> 
> coffee with cinamon,30g whey
> 
> tea will be lamb and beef rib mix with just green veg and gravy,some spuds as not had enough carbs for med day.
> 
> Then 50g casein in milk b4 bed.
> 
> :rockon:


Had all the above but my son turned up with wine to go with our meal,so had a bottle,then friggin half a bag of MM ,b0llox!!!

Though we had a lovely evening after yesterdays blow out i wanted good today,oh well 5iu Gh may help!


----------



## Davey666

Good morning biglbs :thumbup1:

I assume some cardio today


----------



## flinty90

Morning you massive hunk of sex meat X


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mate, looks like u had a good w.e.....good stuff x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate, looks like u had a good w.e.....good stuff x


Morning mate,a bit too good i feel!


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Good morning biglbs :thumbup1:
> 
> I assume some cardio today


You know what they say assume,Makes an Ass( out off) U (and )Me ,up late feel like i should not have had so much sh1t,gotta finish accounts,all fookin behind,intend gym later though!

Good morning !


----------



## George-Bean

Morning Big man.


----------



## biglbs

I am having a fookin poxy day,i just wanna scream and punch the fook out of anyone who looks anoying and big enough to make it fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HATE!,,,,,,,,,grrrrr


----------



## biglbs

No idea why but my temper is getting shorter by the minuite,i am gonna bash myself up in a moment feels like i am on 2g test,dare not go out again,whatever i think of doing winds me up more,i think it is all the personal health sh1t finaly getting to me.Plus and here comes a rant....All the selfish cvnts who i have helped out around me,never wanting to return the favour without fooking moaning or pulling cvntish faces,i swear i will nail one up on a cross for Easter and flick boggies at them soon,the cvnts.....selfish self centred greedy cvnts,never expect me to help you again when you need it,rather sit and read the paper or take a sh1t..........do i feel better,,,,,,,,,erm no!FFs!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> No idea why but my temper is getting shorter by the minuite,i am gonna bash myself up in a moment feels like i am on 2g test,dare not go out again,whatever i think of doing winds me up more,i think it is all the personal health sh1t finaly getting to me.Plus and here comes a rant....All the selfish cvnts who i have helped out around me,never wanting to return the favour without fooking moaning or pulling cvntish faces,i swear i will nail one up on a cross for Easter and flick boggies at them soon,the cvnts.....selfish self centred greedy cvnts,never expect me to help you again when you need it,rather sit and read the paper or take a sh1t..........do i feel better,,,,,,,,,erm no!FFs!


Calm down, calm down.... Go and chill... I think a lot of ppl appreciate your help buddy. I know I do :thumb:

Think of the people that do appreciate your help and let that help you calm down x


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> No idea why but my temper is getting shorter by the minuite,i am gonna bash myself up in a moment feels like i am on 2g test,dare not go out again,whatever i think of doing winds me up more,i think it is all the personal health sh1t finaly getting to me.Plus and here comes a rant....All the selfish cvnts who i have helped out around me,never wanting to return the favour without fooking moaning or pulling cvntish faces,i swear i will nail one up on a cross for Easter and flick boggies at them soon,the cvnts.....selfish self centred greedy cvnts,never expect me to help you again when you need it,rather sit and read the paper or take a sh1t..........do i feel better,,,,,,,,,erm no!FFs!


Also A good help for calming down is hammer some weights :wink:

Thats what I do


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Calm down, calm down.... Go and chill... I think a lot of ppl appreciate your help buddy. I know I do :thumb:
> 
> Think of the people that do appreciate your help and let that help you calm down x


Ay mate,it's no one on here or in my home,,,,,,,all work and friend related!

Just posted this in my buddies thread but it is so funny here it is helping


----------



## biglbs

Feel better now,,,,thank god,i had only had 30g oats and whey/casein today ,plus 30g casein in milk,i think my blood sugar went too low,i forgot to eat,makes verything seem x100 when that happens,eating 500g lean mince/shallot/garlic/sprouts now


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> You know what they say assume,Makes an Ass( out off) U (and )Me ,up late feel like i should not have had so much sh1t,gotta finish accounts,all fookin behind,intend gym later though!
> 
> Good morning !


Oh 'eck!!! which BigFella got outta bed the wrong side this morning...oh lawwwdy! better just place one of these here gently then.......(((((((((((o))))))))))))

cough...that is, apparently a t'internet hug...and you just got one!....so there....


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Feel better now,,,,thank god,i had only had 30g oats and whey/casein today ,plus 30g casein in milk,i think my blood sugar went too low,i forgot to eat,makes verything seem x100 when that happens,eating 500g lean mince/shallot/garlic/sprouts now


bugger! should have read this one first but in my own fab in a hurry [Redacted] stylie I didn't.....glad you feel better now..low blood sugar....oh dear...don't do that cos you might fall over and stuff..

Have a nother one of these....(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I know, it's my mother earth disease...dreadful...really dreadful....I'm in training to get 'ard......it's taking some time...


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> No idea why but my temper is getting shorter by the minuite,i am gonna bash myself up in a moment feels like i am on 2g test,dare not go out again,whatever i think of doing winds me up more,i think it is all the personal health sh1t finaly getting to me.Plus and here comes a rant....All the selfish cvnts who i have helped out around me,never wanting to return the favour without fooking moaning or pulling cvntish faces,i swear i will nail one up on a cross for Easter and flick boggies at them soon,the cvnts.....selfish self centred greedy cvnts,never expect me to help you again when you need it,rather sit and read the paper or take a sh1t..........do i feel better,,,,,,,,,erm no!FFs!


Oh 'eck! I didn't see this one either....awweee......flip!

note to oneself: Never....ever...upset BigFella.......I don't like bogies...spesh when they're being flicked at me......the cross?...meh.....:laugh:

x


----------



## flinty90

glad you got through without killing some fcuker bro lol !!! i would have said giz a bell to unleash some fury but i have been fcukin busy all day ..

back home now though if ya need to continue your rant X


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No idea why but my temper is getting shorter by the minuite,i am gonna bash myself up in a moment feels like i am on 2g test,dare not go out again,whatever i think of doing winds me up more,i think it is all the personal health sh1t finaly getting to me.Plus and here comes a rant....All the selfish cvnts who i have helped out around me,never wanting to return the favour without fooking moaning or pulling cvntish faces,i swear i will nail one up on a cross for Easter and flick boggies at them soon,the cvnts.....selfish self centred greedy cvnts,never expect me to help you again when you need it,rather sit and read the paper or take a sh1t..........do i feel better,,,,,,,,,erm no!FFs!


now you've lost all that weight and become such a skinny bugger, you've gone and got little man syndrome, all angst and attitude!

Quick, eat a pizza and then snack on some chocolate :lol:

sorry your feeling [email protected] off mate, next time any of them want a favour, remember this feeling and tell them forget it, a friend in need is a pain in the ar5e.


----------



## 25434

Seriously BigFella.......BB is right..... Slough off the dead wood and don't give them the second chance. They will be the losers and you will be moving off in a different direction.....


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys i have 'chilled dem ******* out now',i will be 'cool and de gang',perhaps i need a foot massage:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

MOTIVATION


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Fasted cardio on peps/t3 x1 done,soaked....


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Fasted cardio on peps/t3 x1 done,soaked....


Morning mate see your cardio is on the right path mate  Any idea what you loss is now?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Morning mate see your cardio is on the right path mate  Any idea what you loss is now?


Last week 18lb so just over that i hope.Though screwed it a bit last three days...


----------



## Rykard

morning bigl have a good one


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> morning bigl have a good one


You too buddy.


----------



## Richie186

Morning big guy. Any snow down there today? Have a good day mate.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hiya again!! Just caught up on your weekend - sounds like you had a good one!! Note to self - never leave an open packet of M&M's near Mr Big - he may well gnaw your arm off :lol: Also - I have decided never to annoy you (not that I would intentionally anyway), but your rant was scary...... :crying:


----------



## Davey666

Good morning buddy.

Glad to see you have done some cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning sweetie  . That Arnie speech is a great motivational tool...wana go an smash it now..lol

As per one of Arnies rules... Ignore the nay Sayers.... And if ignoring them don't work I will come sort it out...

Not sure about a foot massage tho 

Have a great day my lovely

Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning big guy. Any snow down there today? Have a good day mate.


Hi mate,none yet,you?



bluejoanna said:


> Hiya again!! Just caught up on your weekend - sounds like you had a good one!! Note to self - never leave an open packet of M&M's near Mr Big - he may well gnaw your arm off :lol: Also - I have decided never to annoy you (not that I would intentionally anyway), but your rant was scary...... :crying:


M*M taste so good.......

Sorry about the rant,i think most would have ,given finer details,it is rare i ever moan,first rant on Ukm ever too...

I never rant at ladies i may add,far better to hug etc!XXXXX



Davey666 said:


> Good morning buddy.
> 
> Glad to see you have done some cardio :thumbup1:


Yes bro ,feels better too thanks...



Enjoy1 said:


> Morning sweetie  . That Arnie speech is a great motivational tool...wana go an smash it now..lol
> 
> As per one of Arnies rules... Ignore the nay Sayers.... And if ignoring them don't work I will come sort it out...
> 
> Not sure about a foot massage tho
> 
> Have a great day my lovely
> 
> Xxx


Hi babe,yes i will have a good one today,it is looking ok,thanks.

I still cannot get over 400 sit ups,you did amazing


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

after fasted cardio,left it half and hour ,then oats/35 whey/milk

6 oz chicken small sweet spud ,6 large olives,sugar snap peas

tea will be as above

 Usual casein /milk before bed

Having a low everything day,as a change/shock.

I am enjoying Cardio training at mo so will keep it in favour over weights,i have no fear of losing size,as muscle memory is a kind thing,just want scales to keep going down ,then i will up the weights again,when i lose another few Lbs.


----------



## JANIKvonD

cardio looks like its in full swing now bud, good effort x


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> after fasted cardio,left it half and hour ,then oats/35 whey/milk
> 
> 6 oz chicken small sweet spud ,6 large olives,sugar snap peas
> 
> tea will be as above
> 
> Usual casein /milk before bed
> 
> Having a low everything day,as a change/shock.
> 
> I am enjoying Cardio training at mo so will keep it in favour over weights,i have no fear of losing size,as muscle memory is a kind thing,just want scales to keep going down ,then i will up the weights again,when i lose another few Lbs.


Sounds like a good plan buddy.

Glad to see your back to your better moods today


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Sounds like a good plan buddy.
> 
> Glad to see your back to your better moods today


Hehe


----------



## 25434

Wotcha BigFella...hurrrrrayyyeeeee for you feeling better today, dat is good dat.... :bounce:

Now 'bout this cardio....you just teasing me right? humph.....torture...you're 'avin it guv" and I ain't 'avin it narrrrrr.....sulk......

Hope today is being good to ya...x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Wotcha BigFella...hurrrrrayyyeeeee for you feeling better today, dat is good dat.... :bounce:
> 
> Now 'bout this cardio....you just teasing me right? humph.....torture...you're 'avin it guv" and I ain't 'avin it narrrrrr.....sulk......
> 
> Hope today is being good to ya...x


Well TbH i do get bored now and then ,but still need to be losing fat ,so will have a couple of weeks cardio as often as i like ,see if i can take advantage of a change in routine,also my tendons/joints will be 100% when i need them to be,trust me they are gonna need to be too.The Doctor is holding me up for crackin on with gear so may as well use time productively.


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Well TbH i do get bored now and then ,but still need to be losing fat ,so will have a couple of weeks cardio as often as i like ,see if i can take advantage of a change in routine,also my tendons/joints will be 100% when i need them to be,trust me they are gonna need to be too.The Doctor is holding me up for crackin on with gear so may as well use time productively.


Good thing is you are doing the cardio whilst waiting buddy, and losing weight, so all good :wink:

@Flubs you are right everyone is doing more cardio than you now  sorry


----------



## JANIKvonD

if it makes u feel better @Flubs......i do zero cardio


----------



## biglbs

i have been trying to lower my blood sugar for Thurs blood test to get it back in line after doc gave me cort. steroids and made my bloods diabetic levels.

I have been using 15g fish oils/day

1 or 2 heaped tsp of freshly course ground cinamon with cardio.Peps should assist too.


----------



## Davey666

Good Morning buddy, Plans for today..... CARDIO


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Hope your well. Plans for today?


----------



## flinty90

as above you heaving lump of sexed up horny granite X


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Good Morning buddy, Plans for today..... CARDIO


Morning



Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Hope your well. Plans for today?


Feel great mate,morning...



flinty90 said:


> as above you heaving lump of sexed up horny granite X


morning,oooo matey!

Yes lads,thanks for coming to see the old fella,big cardio planned (fasted from 09.15 hrs)gonna do 1hr and 15 mins if i can ,will bang in 3 matrix to help,lol,to my old friends kraftwerk,aerodynamik album.

I have noticed my arms revealing more viens,even got one popping up in the front delt/chest...Paul Dillet style...my back has without lost the most,tummy getting there slowly,confident i have lost another 2 or 3 lbs,even with my fooked up weekend!


----------



## flinty90

thats great going.mate. veiny fcuker lol..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> thats great going.mate. veiny fcuker lol..


Realy want Tren viens now though,but not sure i will get them as short blast is to hold down rbc/blood voluum issues!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Realy want Tren viens now though,but not sure i will get them as short blast is to hold down rbc/blood voluum issues!


yes bro keep health priority number 1 lol.. tren veins a close second haha x


----------



## biglbs

The race is on,,,,tour de france...


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....all sounding great in here...

I tried to eat some ground up cinnamon last night and it is bloopin vile!!!! I was nearly sick and I only put a bit on a teaspoon...bleurrrrrrgggghhhh...I have put it into smoothies and that wasn't so bad but omg! yak yak and double yak....I really don't know how you ate a heaped teaspoon...barrrrfff....

Lesson learned: don't copy what everyone is doing in their journals...:laugh: will I learn that lesson? prolly not...  hee heee..

Have a lovely day Softie choppers...I'm so pleased that things are taking a better turn for you...I really am....have a good day..xx and one X for little Mia...and a ((o)) little hug for Mrs lbs too...ya know, on the quiet...


----------



## JANIKvonD

hi buddy.

mmmmm....veins


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....all sounding great in here...
> 
> I tried to eat some ground up cinnamon last night and it is bloopin vile!!!! I was nearly sick and I only put a bit on a teaspoon...bleurrrrrrgggghhhh...I have put it into smoothies and that wasn't so bad but omg! yak yak and double yak....I really don't know how you ate a heaped teaspoon...barrrrfff....
> 
> Lesson learned: don't copy what everyone is doing in their journals...:laugh: will I learn that lesson? prolly not...  hee heee..
> 
> Have a lovely day Softie choppers...I'm so pleased that things are taking a better turn for you...I really am....have a good day..xx and one X for little Mia...and a ((o)) little hug for Mrs lbs too...ya know, on the quiet...


Thanks buddy ,cinamon by the spoon a?No wonder you near chucked,put it in a coffee,or protein drink ya nutter!bwahahahahahhhahaa!

Have a lovely day ya sexy dynamo,,,,,,oooooooh yeh!



JANIKvonD said:


> hi buddy.
> 
> mmmmm....veins


I will be when they are all out.....

Did 50 mins on bike at 30mph,fastet and fully emptied my fuel supply plus ten mins,need food so off to cafe for eggs......


----------



## mikemull




----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weigh in

I did fook it up with 3 days ****,i have only lost one pound more,but hay at least it is one pound off.....

391lbs


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


>


Cannot get it up mate,you need to copy link top left and add in video clip box (looks like a piece of old film out of projector)above reply!


----------



## zack amin

am feeling better today, not sure if yesterday was down to the cinnamon i had the day before, but thats the only thing out of the ordinary i did, although it could just be cause i was feeling abit under the wether, another test will find out, how are you?

damn man, wish i could put on that weight your losing, struggling lol


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> am feeling better today, not sure if yesterday was down to the cinnamon i had the day before, but thats the only thing out of the ordinary i did, although it could just be cause i was feeling abit under the wether, another test will find out, how are you?
> 
> damn man, wish i could put on that weight your losing, struggling lol


What did it feel like,other than as you said very hungry and low blood sugar,did you feel sick at all?

Hay have the weight i don't want by all means that's a total of 19lbs now ,nearly 70,000 calories in all lol,just think how much food that is in 5 weeks!!!Only another280,000 calories to go!


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Mr Big - Well done on the 1lb - its in the right direction eh? And the more you lose, the hard it is to shift...Nothing to do with weekends excesses, no siree!! x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Mr Big - Well done on the 1lb - its in the right direction eh? And the more you lose, the hard it is to shift...Nothing to do with weekends excesses, no siree!! x


Well it goes to show,you can have your cake and eat it!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Well it goes to show,you can have your cake and eat it!


humph! doesn't work for me that's for sure......and.....cough....just to mention that now you have two people you have introduced to the dreaded cinnamon....hee hee......methinks you're plotting to ovethrow the ukm massive by lethal cinnamon overdose.......you stinker!... :tongue: .....hee hee...

Only teasing by the way.....just seems vewwy vewwy coincidental.......... :sneaky2:

hee hee...teasing u...don't get cross now.....x


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> What did it feel like,other than as you said very hungry and low blood sugar,did you feel sick at all?
> 
> Hay have the weight i don't want by all means that's a total of 19lbs now ,nearly 70,000 calories in all lol,just think how much food that is in 5 weeks!!!Only another280,000 calories to go!


Lol I wish I could take it, I honestly would! Yeh I did feel sick later on in the evening. Very weird day. But all in all an experience, if it happens again I've got a tester anyway so I'll check it, be interesting am sure, how's the days diet?


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> Lol I wish I could take it, I honestly would! Yeh I did feel sick later on in the evening. Very weird day. But all in all an experience, if it happens again I've got a tester anyway so I'll check it, be interesting am sure, how's the days diet?


Diet all good apart from my fook it hungry moment and i had a small cake:cursing:

Now i must cut carbs for rest of day,,,,,,

The cinamon made me feel sick first two days ,today i have been far better,so gonna keep with it,seems good,how has your day been my little ebony stone magnet


----------



## biglbs

@Flubs  xx love ya xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> The race is on,,,,*tour de france*...


no performance enhancement drugs involved then :whistling: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> no performance enhancement drugs involved then :whistling: :lol:


Some of the old loony stuff you gave me,MALICE,took three for a hoot!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Some of the old loony stuff you gave me,MALICE,took three for a hoot!




Honest Oprah, I only ever took Malice


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 110054
> 
> 
> Honest Oprah, I only ever took Malice


I did it and so did my dog and my wife and the cat(oh we ain't got one) er,no malice intended!(er no dog either)


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> @[Redacted]
> View attachment 110047
> xx love ya xx


hahahahahaha.....humph...hahahahahaha....:laugh: :bounce:


----------



## Enjoy1

evening big squeeze... Have to say I did rush off and google the benefits of cinnamon myself.. Lol so I didn't appear wooden and have to ask you what you were taking it for haha . Might have to add some to the shopping this week.. Cos cinnamon coffee sounds lush mmm

Luvsya big guy xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> evening big squeeze... Have to say I did rush off and google the benefits of cinnamon myself.. Lol so I didn't appear wooden and have to ask you what you were taking it for haha . Might have to add some to the shopping this week.. Cos cinnamon coffee sounds lush mmm
> 
> Luvsya big guy xxx


Hay the whole board will be at it soon,it does appear good gear:thumb:

Luvsya right back sexy lady xx


----------



## biglbs

Morning everyone,blood test this morning to check levele,plus sugar level,i hope it has returned within normal ranges!


----------



## biglbs

I should have weighed in today,i am at least 2 lb lighter,due to metabolism flying after eating too much then yesterday eating low carbs very high protein,oh well....


----------



## Rykard

fingers crossed big guy... mm cinnamon coffee sounds nice....


----------



## biglbs

Thanks bro,it is nice too.Have a good one


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr Big - Good luck with the bloods today - we will all have everything crossed for you 

Nice work on the weight loss too - You are making it sound like eating cake is an excellent weight loss option!

I am with @Flubs - no cinnamon for me - when I like i the states I used to try the cinnamon chewing gum - ugh - barf central!

Have a most excellent day x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big - Good luck with the bloods today - we will all have everything crossed for you
> 
> Nice work on the weight loss too - You are making it sound like eating cake is an excellent weight loss option!
> 
> I am with @Flubs - no cinnamon for me - when I like i the states I used to try the cinnamon chewing gum - ugh - barf central!
> 
> Have a most excellent day x


Thanks Bj,they did'nt kill me,so i went for 3 sausages/4 eggs/very small chips and tea at my cafe after,you know, that will assist with metabolising the days 'good'food too!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Morning everyone,blood test this morning to check levele,plus sugar level,i hope it has returned within normal ranges!


Best of luck mate. Hope all goes well:thumb:

As for this cinnamon coffee, it sounds good. I must look into (go back some pages) to read about it


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> Best of luck mate. Hope all goes well:thumb:
> 
> As for this cinnamon coffee, it sounds good. I must look into (go back some pages) to read about it


Thanks bro,coffee:thumb:


----------



## Davey666

Hey buddy, hope results come back good :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Hey buddy, hope results come back good :thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## Davey666

Good morning buddy :thumbup1:

Training today??


----------



## bluejoanna

Its ohhhh sooooo quiet......

Did the double sausage, double bacon and small chips snack finish you off Mr Big??? I knew you should have had double chips too.....

Seriously - hope is all is well and that you are having a well deserved lie in. Have a great weekend with Mrs Big and your little gal xx


----------



## zack amin

how did the blood test go buddy?


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Good morning buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> Training today??





bluejoanna said:


> Its ohhhh sooooo quiet......
> 
> Did the double sausage, double bacon and small chips snack finish you off Mr Big??? I knew you should have had double chips too.....
> 
> Seriously - hope is all is well and that you are having a well deserved lie in. Have a great weekend with Mrs Big and your little gal xx





zack amin said:


> how did the blood test go buddy?


Hi guys alls well,i was behind today so no loggy onny ,til now ,i still feel a bit negged out by all the sh1t i have just been(still awaiting results on bloods till next week,still have another ultrasound to do 1 st next poxy month)through and still going through,it eventualy gets to you after a while,even when you are as optamistic as i!

Think the weekend will se me better and more up beat as i just cannot be assed at the mo,i get like this after big stress but it passes ,so hay!

I know how George Bean felt about not posting up your ills too,i feel all have done is fookin moan for ages,but without you guys it would have been far harder,what little training i have done is a result of motivation from you guys ,so a big Thank you ,to all of you!xxx


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Hi guys alls well,i was behind today so no loggy onny ,til now ,i still feel a bit negged out by all the sh1t i have just been(still awaiting results on bloods till next week,still have another ultrasound to do 1 st next poxy month)through and still going through,it eventualy gets to you after a while,even when you are as optamistic as i!
> 
> Think the weekend will se me better and more up beat as i just cannot be assed at the mo,i get like this after big stress but it passes ,so hay!
> 
> I know how George Bean felt about not posting up your ills too,i feel all have done is fookin moan for ages,but without you guys it would have been far harder,what little training i have done is a result of motivation from you guys ,so a big Thank you ,to all of you!xxx


i know how you feel mate, hard to keep optimistic when theres so much negativity around, in hard times i always like to think well it could be worse, or think about people who are in a worse position, you got a loving family, what sounds like a little girl whos a bundle of joy, so enjoy it big man, and not forgetting good friends


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> i know how you feel mate, hard to keep optimistic when theres so much negativity around, in hard times i always like to think well it could be worse, or think about people who are in a worse position, you got a loving family, what sounds like a little girl whos a bundle of joy, so enjoy it big man, and not forgetting good friends


Exactly that mate,it does help,just down inside is this feeling you get ,i hate it!


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Exactly that mate,it does help,just down inside is this feeling you get ,i hate it!


yeah, i know the few times lately ive had to go for xrays and tests and what not, sh1t scary man, but you in a dull mood, hard to shake, but getting some fresh air and keeping your close ones around does definantely help! positivity really is the key


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> yeah, i know the few times lately ive had to go for xrays and tests and what not, sh1t scary man, but you in a dull mood, hard to shake, but getting some fresh air and keeping your close ones around does definantely help! positivity really is the key


You know that mate!

I am one of the most positive guys you will ever meet,it seems we all have off days,even us Gods...


----------



## Davey666

Chin up buddy, and lets all hope everything is ok.

Best thing for me when I was going through bad times and waiting on specalist, then having bloods god knows how many times, was to try take your mind off it. Yes it is very hard, but with family it can be made easier by going out and enjoying family time. This soon can help the mind even if it is only for a few hours, but afterwards you will feel better buddy.

So get some cardio done today, do your work stuff.... AND enjoy your weekend with your family.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Chin up buddy, and lets all hope everything is ok.
> 
> Best thing for me when I was going through bad times and waiting on specalist, then having bloods god knows how many times, was to try take your mind off it. Yes it is very hard, but with family it can be made easier by going out and enjoying family time. This soon can help the mind even if it is only for a few hours, but afterwards you will feel better buddy.
> 
> So get some cardio done today, do your work stuff.... AND enjoy your weekend with your family.


Thanks mate,cardio done ,though like you less than normal,the weekend always lifts me ,i have Daddyday tomoz,so Mia all to myself,we always have fun,cannot wait!Thanks bro


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,cardio done ,though like you less than normal,the weekend always lifts me ,i have Daddyday tomoz,so Mia all to myself,we always have fun,cannot wait!Thanks bro


Hope you have a GREAT weekend mate :rockon:


----------



## onthebuild

Now then buddy, what's going on this evening?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Now then buddy, what's going on this evening?


Blimee that is to the point!!!

Family stuff realy,food/bath Mia ,film poss,you mate?


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Blimee that is to the point!!!
> View attachment 110347
> 
> 
> Family stuff realy,food/bath Mia ,film poss,you mate?


Just wondered if you were having a relaxing one! Seems that way, have a good one!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Just wondered if you were having a relaxing one! Seems that way, have a good one!


Yes mate,always nice to have weekends with my family,what you doing mate?


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,always nice to have weekends with my family,what you doing mate?


Going to the gym for a late one, because I'm in work at 9am.

May end up watching a film late on and being shattered for work though, as per usual :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella....hey there, you're having a bad time but you have some great stuff going on right?...little Mia who is sooooooooooooo cute and loves you...your wife, your businesses and your caravan that you can take off in to the forest and forget stuff for a while....and then there's us right? the motley crew at UKM.....I'm a newcomer so I don't count myself...but all the guys and gals you have known for ages and have posted in here and kept you going.....that's worth you hanging on in there, keeping your chin up and chugging along....

I don't like to think you are down, although I sorta know how you feel...a bit...and I know it's hard to be happy and all that when you are just tired and fed up....but peeps will still be here for you right?.....being cheeky, asking questions, wanting to know how you are.....and if you stop for a bit, the we/they would still be here ready to pull your leg....and stuff.....take care mister....have a great weekend and have one of these..........X


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Going to the gym for a late one, because I'm in work at 9am.
> 
> May end up watching a film late on and being shattered for work though, as per usual :lol:


Well have a good one matey,much on over the weekend or are you working it all?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella....hey there, you're having a bad time but you have some great stuff going on right?...little Mia who is sooooooooooooo cute and loves you...your wife, your businesses and your caravan that you can take off in to the forest and forget stuff for a while....and then there's us right? the motley crew at UKM.....I'm a newcomer so I don't count myself...but all the guys and gals you have known for ages and have posted in here and kept you going.....that's worth you hanging on in there, keeping your chin up and chugging along....
> 
> I don't like to think you are down, although I sorta know how you feel...a bit...and I know it's hard to be happy and all that when you are just tired and fed up....but peeps will still be here for you right?.....being cheeky, asking questions, wanting to know how you are.....and if you stop for a bit, the we/they would still be here ready to pull your leg....and stuff.....take care mister....have a great weekend and have one of these..........X


Thanks my love,it is just this kind of thing that makes us all a strong collective,we help each other,i will have down times,just like you,we are human,but how we handle them defines us as great human beings,you are a great one Imo,if you need to Pm me regaring your luck,i would love to listen,it helps me to help others ya know!


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Well have a good one matey,much on over the weekend or are you working it all?


Aye all work no play bud


----------



## Keeks

Chin up big fella and have a lovely weekend!  xxx


----------



## biglbs

Love the new avi babe

thanks too xx



Keeks said:


> Chin up big fella and have a lovely weekend!  xxx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Love the new avi babe
> 
> thanks too xx


Your welcome, hope you feel better!

Thank you!  xxx


----------



## 25434

Morning softie chops.... :whistling:

Have a nice day.....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## biglbs

Motivation plus good exercises


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Motivation plus good exercises


awesome quads


----------



## 25434

Good afternoon BigFella...rainy days are poop...sigh.....hope you're having a nice warm vegg on the sofa.....x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Good afternoon BigFella...rainy days are poop...sigh.....hope you're having a nice warm vegg on the sofa.....x


I am on you tube listening to guns and roses,amoungst the rest love it...


----------



## Davey666

Morning Buddy, Hope your well.


----------



## BestBefore1989

stay warm mate


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...it's hideous weather, snowing like anything here, hope you can stay nice and warm today..have a good 'un whatever you're up to...and thank you very much for my music video the other day, I really liked it and I did sit with my feet up on the sofa with a cuppa whilst I listened to it....take care you...x


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Morning Buddy, Hope your well.





BestBefore1989 said:


> stay warm mate





Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...it's hideous weather, snowing like anything here, hope you can stay nice and warm today..have a good 'un whatever you're up to...and thank you very much for my music video the other day, I really liked it and I did sit with my feet up on the sofa with a cuppa whilst I listened to it....take care you...x


Morning my friends,hope you are all well and have a good day,we have valeting of a camper today amoungst paperwork and Family stuff,glad i aint doing valeting today,i have my mate out there,fookin freezing a?

Not much snow here but cold!

Have a great day buddies xxx


----------



## 25434

you too mister...xxx


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Have a great day buddies xxx


Likewise mate. :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr B - ITs days like this that make me thankful to be sitting in a toasty office....Have a good one x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr B - ITs days like this that make me thankful to be sitting in a toasty office....Have a good one x


It's days like this i make you right,i am also glad to have staff to send outside and work:thumb:


----------



## Rykard

morning have a great day


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> morning have a great day


Morning buddy

Good morning everyone...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning Bert x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning Bert x


Mate i have got no motivation at all,i think my sysstem needs Test,,,,mmm


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Mate i have got no motivation at all,i think my sysstem needs Test,,,,mmm


Morning BigFella!!! no motivation hey?...hummmm.....you need a tigger roar right?

GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHH.......cough cough....phew that takes it outta me a bit...hehe..

Hey, get up, beat that mahooosive chest of yours, do a Tarzan holler, pull your pants up and get out there!! gwannnn...right now!...march one two three, march one two three.....soldier chanting commences....

He's BigFella, he can train...

He eats children, feels no pain...

sound of Softie.....ermm...as you were...BigFellaaaaaaaa

sound of BigFella....:laugh:

Come on you...down with that cuppa, wiggle your legs, whooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...up and at 'em softie choppers!!! up and at em..

:clap: :wacko:

andi'msogladthati'monapcandyoucan'treachmeinrealliferightnow...hahahaha....

xxxxxxxxx.....cough...just doing that to sweeten you up of course....wiley of me....xxxxxxx....hee heee...cough....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Mate i have got no motivation at all,i think my sysstem needs Test,,,,mmm


get it fcukin in you then dagnammit.. not everyone can carry natty off like me bro :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Mate i have got no motivation at all,i think my sysstem needs Test,,,,mmm


Its often on the days that you feel least like doing anything, that you benefit most from doing what ever you manage to force yourself to do.


----------



## biglbs

Took fun option,running about in the park with Mia for an hour and a quarter,hide and seek,dancing in bandstand,you know!


----------



## BestBefore1989

awww

Bless her, fancy giving up her afternoon and doing all that, just to keep her dad happy

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Morning will see cardio 09.15,fasted

need to avoid eating sh1t,recon i have put on a few pounds,so tighten it up again,fook me i find dieting most horrible at the moment,think i need to eat more clean,to fire up furnace and energy..


----------



## flinty90

you can do it mate . getbit clean for a couple of weeks to settle yourself back down nicely..

theres something satisfying going to bed at night knowing foods been spot on. you havent cheated. you did yourvtraining. and even a bit of cardio. makes you feel achievement dont it x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you can do it mate . getbit clean for a couple of weeks to settle yourself back down nicely..
> 
> theres something satisfying going to bed at night knowing foods been spot on. you havent cheated. you did yourvtraining. and even a bit of cardio. makes you feel achievement dont it x


Had so much on mind,it has taken back seat,but tomorrow will see me start again,i feel horrible not doing it as you say mate!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Had so much on mind,it has taken back seat,but tomorrow will see me start again,i feel horrible not doing it as you say mate!


always here for a call bro, you have always been so good to me x


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....dancing round the bandstand is excellent cardio in my opinion and very good for your soul.....you'll get back on it when the time is right..take care and have a good day you...x


----------



## Davey666

Morning biggles...

Enjoy your fasted cardio... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> always here for a call bro, you have always been so good to me x


Thanks mate,it is mainly work issues,time of year and i think all that health sh1t all year when i have beenh trying so hard to sort myself out,feels like i aint supposed to get anywhere sometimes,oh well onward!x



Davey666 said:


> Morning biggles...
> 
> Hi bud x
> 
> Enjoy your fasted cardio... :thumbup1:





Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....dancing round the bandstand is excellent cardio in my opinion and very good for your soul.....you'll get back on it when the time is right..take care and have a good day you...x


Twas fun,my skirt was a bit tight though,must lose a few Lbs,x


----------



## bluejoanna

Once again Mr B - I have all sorts of mental images of you, that a person of my delicate disposition should not have....Sounds like a cracking day tho!

My OH has been having health and work issues too, it is tough out there. Be sure to know you are not alone x


----------



## 25434

NO! you're not on your own...you have UKM masseeeeeeeeve on your case! hee hee...I mean, look at lovely legs George? he hasn't escaped us has he? and nor will you....

AND....I have something to say....you don't need to be a skinny minny cos in my opinion it's nice to have a tum and a chest to rest your head on when you're feeling tired and blue right? Sooooo....ya know....no skinny minny littlefella stuff from you right? errrrmmm...can I also add a disclaimer that I'm not being forward to BigFella or his family or anything....just saying that it's not "all that" to be a skinny thing......

Oh and by the way, NO comments about my tum (yes I have one, mebbe three last time I looked, fookit...sorry for saying fookit by the way, oh damm! that's twice now...i'm doomed).......as for a chest???...could do with one but pft....will have to settle for a bottom with it's own postcode instead....

:laugh: :laugh:

oh dear! I said bottom too....

leaving....leaving right now complete with bag of shame over head...DON'T even try to stop me.......


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Once again Mr B - I have all sorts of mental images of you, that a person of my delicate disposition should not have....Sounds like a cracking day tho!
> 
> My OH has been having health and work issues too, it is tough out there. Be sure to know you are not alone x


Thanks Bj,i did not realise you had a delicate disposition,i recon you are a handfull,pmsl.

Yes i know the whole economy is sh1t,it takes me running three companies to pay for lifes more pleasent things,one of them just cost me money the first three months of the year,due to overheads,but it gets better,we hope April time.

But it helps hearing that,bit like WW2 spirit!

Right Peps should be working so fasted 'tour de front room'!xxxxxx


----------



## 25434

:blush: ...soz about ^^^^^ just trying to give you a chuckle....

lawwd! I need to man up don't I? hahahaha


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> NO! you're not on your own...you have UKM masseeeeeeeeve on your case! hee hee...I mean, look at lovely legs George? he hasn't escaped us has he? and nor will you....
> 
> AND....I have something to say....you don't need to be a skinny minny cos in my opinion it's nice to have a tum and a chest to rest your head on when you're feeling tired and blue right? Sooooo....ya know....no skinny minny littlefella stuff from you right? errrrmmm...can I also add a disclaimer that I'm not being forward to BigFella or his family or anything....just saying that it's not "all that" to be a skinny thing......
> 
> Oh and by the way, NO comments about my tum (yes I have one, mebbe three last time I looked, fookit...sorry for saying fookit by the way, oh damm! that's twice now...i'm doomed).......as for a chest???...could do with one but pft....will have to settle for a bottom with it's own postcode instead....
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> oh dear! I said bottom too....
> 
> leaving....leaving right now complete with bag of shame over head...DON'T even try to stop me.......


Well i was going 'till my little beauty turned up,cannot go without reply can i?

I had a rather nice image of your head on my tummy for a mo there,

in fact i am glad i am not on any gear at mo,

it could have developed into a rather naughty one lol

Did i actualy post that,,,,oooops,love ya xx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> :blush: ...soz about ^^^^^ just trying to give you a chuckle....
> 
> lawwd! I need to man up don't I? hahahaha


Nearly more than a chuckle


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Once again Mr B - I have all sorts of mental images of you, that a person of my delicate disposition should not have....Sounds like a cracking day tho!
> 
> My OH has been having health and work issues too, it is tough out there. Be sure to know you are not alone x


Btw Bj ,when are you gonna put a new avi up,there must be more to you than these (lovely as they are)feet

Ukm pics or nothing but feet!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## biglbs

Hit fasted boll0cks done,steaming now--literaly!!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Btw Bj ,when are you gonna put a new avi up,there must be more to you than these (lovely as they are)feet
> 
> Ukm pics or nothing but feet!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Agree


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Hit fasted boll0cks done,steaming now--literaly!!


Good going buddy.. :thumbup1: .

Whens next weight session?


----------



## biglbs

I am hoping later on if i can,thanks mate.


----------



## Davey666

Goodo.... Waiting for full run down of session


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> Btw Bj ,when are you gonna put a new avi up,there must be more to you than these (lovely as they are)feet
> 
> Ukm pics or nothing but feet!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh eck! I know I keep threatening to post some pics, but I have tried to take a few in the mirror in my kit, and they look horrific (yes I am vain).....I will attempt again at the weekend...Too embarassed to ask the other half....Although, I cannot find any pics of you Mr Big......Only your arm......are you really 6ft5.....picsornosixfootfive...x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Oh eck! I know I keep threatening to post some pics, but I have tried to take a few in the mirror in my kit, and they look horrific (yes I am vain).....I will attempt again at the weekend...Too embarassed to ask the other half....Although, I cannot find any pics of you Mr Big......Only your arm......are you really 6ft5.....picsornosixfootfive...x


I have some on page one of this journal:rolleyes:

There are two at the bottom of my fattest state,

the other as my recomp progressed through year,

some of the fat being utilised for energy whilst building mass,

i will put more up later in the year.

I am itching to crack on hard soon as all clear as want to be in best shapefor years for 3/9 when i will be 50!

I think i may be 6'4 and a half now!

Hay if you are not comfy posting then do not,just give more than those smelly feet! pmsl.....


----------



## bluejoanna

I have no doubt you will be in cracking shape for the big 5-0 - Don't forget the invites to the party! I remember your pics now...but none of your pretty face eh? Go on - give us a treat. x

ps - you been talking to my OH about my feet.....:lol:x


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:Hello lovely,

Looks like you had a braw chase around with little Mia over the weekend....she sure will keep you on your toes....

Cardio .... and fasted......thats ma boy....x

Flubs does have a very valid point tho.....there certainly is nothing like a big boy chest to cuddle into when you are maybe a bit blue.... so dont go too Mr Muscle skinny now......a girl needs summat to hold onto...

Take care

xxx


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> I have no doubt you will be in cracking shape for the big 5-0 - Don't forget the invites to the party! I remember your pics now...but none of your pretty face eh? Go on - give us a treat. x
> 
> ps - you been talking to my OH about my feet.....:lol:x


But i am like John Merrick',itsss not my fault,itsss the bellllsssh day ring sssso loudly,de bells.de bells.'..

They give me the right hump


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumbup1:Hello lovely,
> 
> Looks like you had a braw chase around with little Mia over the weekend....she sure will keep you on your toes....
> 
> Cardio .... and fasted......thats ma boy....x
> 
> Flubs does have a very valid point tho.....there certainly is nothing like a big boy chest to cuddle into when you are maybe a bit blue.... so dont go too Mr Muscle skinny now......a girl needs summat to hold onto...
> 
> Take care
> 
> xxx


Hay Babe,another day of lovelyness in here,

so nice when i have the ladies around,

running out of coffee though,sure you will join me in a wee dram or two!?!?!

Now i have saved you a space on my chest next to Flubs,plenty of room as you know:blush:even some blanket,

we need another log on the fire though,

Save Bj a space too as it is cold out,she has gone to get fish and chips,

We are set for a cosy afternoon indeed,good old film time,

xx,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and then ,,,

I woke up xxxxxxxbollox


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

About time, Back

Warm up half stack on various machines

Cg pulldown most of stack x14

stack x 10

Wg pulldown as above plus one more set drop style

one arm rows with tbar holding thick 2" part @80k inc bar x4

and x 3

seated rows half stack x 15

stack x 12 three times(much too light)

reverse grip leaning back pulldowns

stack x 13 to 16 over 3 sets

done

Nice new workstation to do it on,owner gutted i stacked all sections with ease!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice stuff, Biglbs. I cant do the full stack yet getting there though.


----------



## strongmanmatt

How come you don't do squats deads? or Leg Press? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> How come you don't do squats deads? or Leg Press? :confused1:


I do,but not today!

I have one very fooked up lower back so Deads and squats have not been done for a while ,though i did deadlift light a while ago,it slightly aggreveated back only 160k too.

The stacks for me are very light mate,i have not trained for ages,this was a warm up for me


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> About time, Back
> 
> Warm up half stack on various machines
> 
> Cg pulldown most of stack x14
> 
> stack x 10
> 
> Wg pulldown as above plus one more set drop style
> 
> *one arm rows with tbar holding thick 2" part *@80k inc bar x4
> 
> and x 3
> 
> seated rows half stack x 15
> 
> stack x 12 three times(much too light)
> 
> reverse grip leaning back pulldowns
> 
> stack x 13 to 16 over 3 sets
> 
> done
> 
> Nice new workstation to do it on,owner gutted i stacked all sections with ease!


This like meadows rows mate?

If you're stacking everything now when you're just getting back to it you're going to have to find a new gym


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> About time, Back
> 
> Warm up half stack on various machines
> 
> Cg pulldown most of stack x14
> 
> stack x 10
> 
> Wg pulldown as above plus one more set drop style
> 
> one arm rows with tbar holding thick 2" part @80k inc bar x4
> 
> and x 3
> 
> seated rows half stack x 15
> 
> stack x 12 three times(much too light)
> 
> reverse grip leaning back pulldowns
> 
> stack x 13 to 16 over 3 sets
> 
> done
> 
> Nice new workstation to do it on,owner gutted i stacked all sections with ease!


Bet that felt good getting back into it. Strong as ever mate


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> This like meadows rows mate?
> 
> If you're stacking everything now when you're just getting back to it you're going to have to find a new gym


Exactly on all counts mate!

Thing is these machines are pretty standard gym kit,though we may have a new hardcore one,soon,probs be same kit pmsl

All i will do is pin 20k plates on next time


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Bet that felt good getting back into it. Strong as ever mate


Yes mate,goes to show real natural strength stays,be interesting to bang some in if i get all clear soon


----------



## biglbs

Food yesterday was very good,i feel battered all over today from yesterdays efforts,got a lot on today but will see about something later,though i do ache mostly all over for some reason!

Could be all the 'stacking'yesterday

Have a great day guys


----------



## GreedyBen

In! I'll try and catch up when I get a few days off, only got to p6 so far


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> In! I'll try and catch up when I get a few days off, only got to p6 so far


Thanks Ben ,there is a lump of crap in here as far as training is concerned for about the last 12 weeks,been realy ill,but just watch for :rockon:for training posts as usual.I am waiting to realy nail it hard,winding up for it now.Realy nice to have you back my friend xx


----------



## Davey666

Morning biggles :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

395lbs up 4lbs

Dissapointed in weigh in,but tbh a little shocked as i look leaner,but not trained much and eaten **** up until a few days back,managed to get early appoint with another Doc to get blood results,2pm today.

i have jabbed TrT ETHENATE every other week for last 5 weeks so perhaps that has had a good effect on actual mass,i defo look as lean or leaner odd realy,but it happens!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

its all muscle!  well done buddy


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> its all muscle!  well done buddy


I dunno not gonna second guess it,but i still realy want to weigh less for the sake of my furniture pmsl


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok bloods

fasting plasma glucose now 6.8 mmol was 7.4 so dropped well ,though range is 3.5 to 6 mmol ,a bit to go but this cinamon works , @Pscarb to thank for that tip.

The remaining problem is hhaemoglobin at 21 range 15.9 to 16.1,however this does elevate when on aas and stays there for about 3 months after!Not sure about next step,but i don't think this is ab-normal for users of aas.The doc said gear will not elevate it(no i cannot tell him!),only EPO,ffs they have no clue do they?Endo is to be seen 1st week next month,


----------



## jon-kent

Alright big man ! Only just noticed you got a journal !

The post above confused the fcuk out of me haha. Looking good though mate keep at it !


----------



## biglbs

jon-kent said:


> Alright big man ! Only just noticed you got a journal !
> 
> The post above confused the fcuk out of me haha. Looking good though mate keep at it !


Welcome mate,just also read that smoking raises Haemoglobin levels too,now i only have a puff when drinking,however i have just had 12 weeks of illness/lack of oxygen in my system,even turning blue,so i think the answer is because of that my body has upped production of RBC as it was thinking i live at high low oxygen altitude!

All caused by a virus and then excess acid passing a weak acid reflux valve,fookin amazing.


----------



## 25434

Ullo BigFella,......so good news but a bit of not so good news? but mainly good news right?

GOOD!

Hope you're having a lovely evening...take care mister....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok bloods
> 
> fasting plasma glucose now 6.8 mmol was 7.4 so dropped well ,though range is 3.5 to 6 mmol ,a bit to go but this cinamon works , @Pscarb to thank for that tip.
> 
> The remaining problem is hhaemoglobin at 21 range 15.9 to 16.1,however this does elevate when on aas and stays there for about 3 months after!Not sure about next step,but i don't think this is ab-normal for users of aas.The doc said gear will not elevate it(no i cannot tell him!),only EPO,ffs they have no clue do they?Endo is to be seen 1st week next month,


I don't understand these medical ranges. So I hope for your sake yours aren't too far out of range. Did the doc say they weren't too bad or that they are bad?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ullo BigFella,......so good news but a bit of not so good news? but mainly good news right?
> 
> GOOD!
> 
> That abot sums it up mate
> 
> Hope you're having a lovely evening...take care mister....





safc49 said:


> I don't understand these medical ranges. So I hope for your sake yours aren't too far out of range. Did the doc say they weren't too bad or that they are bad?


Flubs has it above mate,but it means more tests etc


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Ah right, hope they go well mate. It must be fooking frustrating


----------



## xpower

Truly hope things start to improve big man.

If ya need a chat ya know where I am


----------



## Rykard

Morning mate - have a good day


----------



## Queenie

Have a good one tom!


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> Ah right, hope they go well mate. It must be fooking frustrating


Thing is my hands are tied can only be natty for mo,but may vanish off their radar for a while once i have seen the specialist for next scan/advice. 



xpower said:


> Truly hope things start to improve big ma
> 
> If ya need a chat ya know where I am


Thanks buddy,i hope all is well your end



Rykard said:


> Morning mate - have a good day


Morning Sir



RXQueenie said:


> Have a good one tom!


Hi sweetpea,have a great day xx


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr B - So it sounds like the endless trips to the docs are still ongoing.... :confused1: But the end is in sight - hurrah! AND its the weekend so that means Daddy and Mia time which can only be a great thing right!!

Cannot comment on your training apart from the fact I could not believe my eyes when I read the weights you were lifting.....

HOW HEAVY???

Have a fabulous one x


----------



## flinty90

hey big... see your training is getting weak :whistling:

fcukin monster mate lol...

hoping the bloods and levels come within your favour mate, just keep plugging away ..

barring that everything else seems rosy pal X


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr B - So it sounds like the endless trips to the docs are still ongoing.... :confused1: But the end is in sight - hurrah! AND its the weekend so that means Daddy and Mia time which can only be a great thing right!!
> 
> Cannot comment on your training apart from the fact I could not believe my eyes when I read the weights you were lifting.....
> 
> HOW HEAVY???
> 
> Have a fabulous one x


Thanks Bj ,i fancy we are off to caravan to get ready to move it down to kent,so will be nice

I gotta be honest ,if i think about it i supprise myself with some weights,when you see bench presses going wrong around my weights used and less,people Die!And there is ,no spotter at 207k i must be mad,but never scared!



flinty90 said:


> hey big... see your training is getting weak :whistling:
> 
> fcukin monster mate lol...
> 
> hoping the bloods and levels come within your favour mate, just keep plugging away ..
> 
> barring that everything else seems rosy pal X


I live for this sh1t!


----------



## 25434

Eyup BigFella...happy friday to ya and to your family too....It's supposed to be dry I think this weekend but still cold at nights.....take care and have a lovely weekend


----------



## George-Bean

Must be a big caravan ;-D

Do you harness yourself up to the front of it or use a car hehehehehe


----------



## 25434

Hey there BigFella...hope you're just missing cos you're doing caravannie stuff and not cos your'e poorly or a bit down in the mouth....take care mister......errrmmm...

would this be a good time to let you know I finished all the malterd milk biccies off?....cough.....Rykard made me do it.... :rolleye: honest.....


----------



## 25434

Ullo softie chops.....  just keeping house for ye whilst you're away and busy with stuff......hope all is going well...and....

further to the biccies being finished...I.........I.......appear to have mistakenly ingested the Digestives too....errrmm.....oop? I SWEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR I don't know how that happened...there i was sitting in your fave chair..:eek: oh lawwwwd! didn't mean to say that....as you were...shhhhhh.....ignore that sentence...he'll NEVER notice it.....and anyhow, there I was....and what should happend but the last 5 or 6 digestives just happened to launch themselves at me from the plate and whaddaya know? the cup of tea just upped and whooshed 'em darrrrrrn before I EVERRRRN had chance to stop it.....breathe breathe breathe....

You will of course be glad to know that I left you the raw cabbage (cos I know you like that)....a couple of carrotts...altho' I may have, ever so slightly nibbled on one...cough......and two slices of bread that to be fair I did toast and butter but then felt a bit full...they're in the fridge congealing....but...but...I'm sure they will be okay if you just slip 'em in front of the fire for a couple of minutes...I'm sure of it.....:laugh:

Hey you! have a great day whatever you're doing....see ya soon....


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Big Tom.

Hows it going?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Eyup BigFella...happy friday to ya and to your family too....It's supposed to be dry I think this weekend but still cold at nights.....take care and have a lovely weekend


Was lovely ,i sat out in shorts!!!



George-Bean said:


> Must be a big caravan ;-D
> 
> Oi cheeky fooker,actualy er yes it is!
> 
> Do you harness yourself up to the front of it or use a car hehehehehe





Flubs said:


> Hey there BigFella...hope you're just missing cos you're doing caravannie stuff and not cos your'e poorly or a bit down in the mouth....take care mister......errrmmm...
> 
> would this be a good time to let you know I finished all the malterd milk biccies off?....cough.....Rykard made me do it.... :rolleye: honest.....





Flubs said:


> Ullo softie chops.....  just keeping house for ye whilst you're away and busy with stuff......hope all is going well...and....
> 
> further to the biccies being finished...I.........I.......appear to have mistakenly ingested the Digestives too....errrmm.....oop? I SWEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR I don't know how that happened...there i was sitting in your fave chair..:eek: oh lawwwwd! didn't mean to say that....as you were...shhhhhh.....ignore that sentence...he'll NEVER notice it.....and anyhow, there I was....and what should happend but the last 5 or 6 digestives just happened to launch themselves at me from the plate and whaddaya know? the cup of tea just upped and whooshed 'em darrrrrrn before I EVERRRRN had chance to stop it.....breathe breathe breathe....
> 
> You will of course be glad to know that I left you the raw cabbage (cos I know you like that)....a couple of carrotts...altho' I may have, ever so slightly nibbled on one...cough......and two slices of bread that to be fair I did toast and butter but then felt a bit full...they're in the fridge congealing....but...but...I'm sure they will be okay if you just slip 'em in front of the fire for a couple of minutes...I'm sure of it.....:laugh:
> 
> Hey you! have a great day whatever you're doing....see ya soon....


Thanks my dear,i see you even had a spring clean for me,Thanks xxx,speak later guys x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bit of legs

laying leg press warm up then 4 x Stack to fail

45 deg leg press 400k x2 sets 12 and 10 reps

leg extension 2 x heavy to fail

SLD db strict but not heavy 3 x 15

3 sets 20 rep c raise stack plus 60k ooooow.


----------



## Richie186

Morning big guy. Hope your day goes well mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning big fella!! Have a good one


----------



## flinty90

sexpot. as you were x


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> sexpot. as you were x


hee hee..that Flintus, he's such a flirty girtie...:laugh:

Morning BigFella...what's going on today for you? you okay? need a hug?...well even if you don't here is one....((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))...ya know, all above board and stuff...sun is trying to come out here and it looks nice over the car park today..a few squirrels running about, some tweeeeeny ickle birds have decided to nest in the big tree opposite my window and they keep bobbing in and out with bits of twig and stuff...awweeeee...they are sooooo tiny the babies are gonna soooo cute...

have a lovely day....


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin mate! have a good ane x


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning big fella!! Have a good one





flinty90 said:


> sexpot. as you were x





Flubs said:


> hee hee..that Flintus, he's such a flirty girtie...:laugh:
> 
> Morning BigFella...what's going on today for you? you okay? need a hug?...well even if you don't here is one....((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))...ya know, all above board and stuff...sun is trying to come out here and it looks nice over the car park today..a few squirrels running about, some tweeeeeny ickle birds have decided to nest in the big tree opposite my window and they keep bobbing in and out with bits of twig and stuff...awweeeee...they are sooooo tiny the babies are gonna soooo cute...
> 
> have a lovely day....





JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin mate! have a good ane x


GOOD MORNING,everyone,a lovely day as Flubs says,i feel like a board today,back niggling as always after any legs,will struggle if socks needed pmsl

Gonna perhaps do some boulders later,see how it pans out.The mirror is very kind to me today,looks like much fat is gone,i am trying out a rasberry seed based diet pill/patches and colon cleansing course,never something for me realy,but been taking a week and i seem to look better,i was gonna return under 14 day warranty if not happy but it appears to be working,will keep posted on it.


----------



## bluejoanna

I won't even comment on the colon cleansing.....sounds..........interesting????

Sounds like you had a top weekend and there you are still doing your mega impressive sessions. Remember me and Flubs are ready to be your "weights" - if you think you are strong enough - what did you say....."One on each shoulder".....dare ya!!

Have a great one x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> I won't even comment on the colon cleansing.....sounds..........interesting????
> 
> Sounds like you had a top weekend and there you are still doing your mega impressive sessions. Remember me and Flubs are ready to be your "weights" - if you think you are strong enough - what did you say....."One on each shoulder".....dare ya!!
> 
> Have a great one x


Ok but i have a rule ,on these movements minimul clothing is very important so that there is no chance of dropping you from six foot up,i would prefere you both naked(as clothing can slip!)  (but ,i understand you may feel that impractical,so just 'bare' essentials please,you know ,for safety sake and all..... :sneaky2:


----------



## Richie186

Do you need a spot?


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Do you need a spot?


I may well need oxygen after....i am sure we would be laughin so hard,,,,,,i mean if you can picture it,,,,,,,bwhahahhahaahhhaa!

But yes why not all welcome...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Ok but i have a rule ,on these movements minimul clothing is very important so that there is no chance of dropping you from six foot up,i would prefere you both naked(as clothing can slip!)  (but ,i understand you may feel that impractical,so just 'bare' essentials please,you know ,for safety sake and all..... :sneaky2:


LOL you on the gear ya horny swine ya !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL you on the gear ya horny swine ya !!!


No that is just very low TRT!

Mate on gear these two darlings and any others who dare enter Biglbs central would be in severe danger of lots of cardio,because of their absolute lovelyness and downright unctiousness....i do love my ladies bless them all xxxxx


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No that is just very low TRT!
> 
> Mate on gear these two darlings and any others who dare enter Biglbs central would be in severe danger of lots of cardio,because of their absolute lovelyness and downright unctiousness....i do love my ladies bless them all xxxxx
> View attachment 111505
> View attachment 111506


if that is you on very low trt mate i am staying well fcukin away from you at all times lol ... ok maybe a little visit :wub:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> if that is you on very low trt mate i am staying well fcukin away from you at all times lol ... ok maybe a little visit :wub:


On my way.............................................


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> On my way.............................................


your fingers better look like this fcuker before you get here lol you aint going in dry (AGAIN)


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bit of legs
> 
> laying leg press warm up then 4 x Stack to fail
> 
> 45 deg leg press 400k x2 sets 12 and 10 reps
> 
> leg extension 2 x heavy to fail
> 
> SLD db strict but not heavy 3 x 15
> 
> 3 sets 20 rep c raise stack plus 60k ooooow.


Nice Tom... It is good to see your posts on training :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Nice Tom... It is good to see your posts on training :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,repped for that thoughtful post x


----------



## Richie186

Morning big guy. What's on the agenda today mate?


----------



## 25434

Good morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning... :thumb: How's my fave BigFella getting on today? It's misty here, again and quite grey at the moment..but I kinda like it. When I drove to work this morning the mist was swirling about the fields and it was sooooo quiet...fab! very atmospheric.....

Sooooo...I've been thinking...you will need to put me on your strongest shoulder as I'm a bit weightier than blueJ...and as for the nekkid bit...errrmmm....cough...well, I think I'll leave that to blueJ and I'll wear my bumble bee outfit if you don't mind...I've got matching pom poms and everything...I think it would look rather fetching myself...:no: :laugh: Orrrrr...I could loan BlueJ my gummi bear suit...oh yeah! that would be good...will you be wearing a loin cloth? tarzan stylie? cough...... 

Hey you..take care, have a great day....


----------



## Rykard

morning bl


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning big guy. What's on the agenda today mate?


Hi mate,i have paperwork and running about,amoungst it some Iron versus gravity work!You mate?



Flubs said:


> Good morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning... :thumb: How's my fave BigFella getting on today? It's misty here, again and quite grey at the moment..but I kinda like it. When I drove to work this morning the mist was swirling about the fields and it was sooooo quiet...fab! very atmospheric.....
> 
> Sooooo...I've been thinking...you will need to put me on your strongest shoulder as I'm a bit weightier than blueJ...and as for the nekkid bit...errrmmm....cough...well, I think I'll leave that to blueJ and I'll wear my bumble bee outfit if you don't mind...I've got matching pom poms and everything...I think it would look rather fetching myself...:no: :laugh: Orrrrr...I could loan BlueJ my gummi bear suit...oh yeah! that would be good...will you be wearing a loin cloth? tarzan stylie? cough......
> 
> Hey you..take care, have a great day....


Aint you sweet,i was gonna put on a mankini,just for the occasion?

Have a great one beautiful x


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> morning bl


Morning Sir,you ok?


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Morning Sir,you ok?


not too bad, getting a bit pee'd off with the shoulders/neck, but other than that not too bad.

just need to learn the word 'PROGRESSION' and the phrase 'BUILD UP GENTLY' me thinks...


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,i have paperwork and running about,amoungst it some Iron versus gravity work!You mate?
> 
> Aint you sweet,i was gonna put on a mankini,just for the occasion?
> 
> Have a great one beautiful x


Long shift then legs for me mate.


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> not too bad, getting a bit pee'd off with the shoulders/neck, but other than that not too bad.
> 
> just need to learn the word 'PROGRESSION' and the phrase 'BUILD UP GENTLY' me thinks...


That is it!

All you ca do is your best mate,i have learnt that one,unpleasent as it is,but keep pluckin!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Long shift then legs for me mate.


Good on ye man,you look great in the avi Btw,speakin of legs........just done....


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Aint you sweet,i *was gonna put on a mankini*,just for the occasion?


 oh myeeeeeeeee....the very thought...:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

I thought i would have a go at squats after seeing @Mingster and @ewen both who have back probs too doing so well,first time for 7 years properly,but i use smithy as my back would be a write off free weight,at the moment!

20 x bar

15 x 60k

10 x 100k

5 x 140k

5 x 160k

2 x 180k and then jeans exploded!!!!!!What a fookin noise,i thought my tendons had gone!

But the shock mildly pulled in my left buttock around the nerve,i am hoping it will pass,

as i loved it and want to try and train them every time they stop hurting,

i am just happy i was able to reach the bar to get started. 

When i trained legs two days ago they just felt incomplete,not even hurting today,hence the above!


----------



## Mingster

Jeans?

I prefer squatting in a tutu:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> View attachment 111577
> oh myeeeeeeeee....the very thought...:laugh:




What you mean grasshopper(chinese ,aka Kung Fu series accent)?


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's what happens when you wear rolled up jeans to the gym........ mg:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Jeans?
> 
> I prefer squatting in a tutu:whistling:


I might have been a lot better off!

Not sure others would though,

You guys realy pushed me on to do it ,

reading about what you are doing.

So you owe me a pair of jeans pmsl!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> That's what happens when you wear rolled up jeans to the gym........ mg:


Have that!


----------



## Richie186

Thanks mate. Looks like a hell of a squat session you did there. 180kg first time back doing squats!!! Top man.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Looks like a hell of a squat session you did there. 180kg first time back doing squats!!! Top man.


Only on a smithy though,but all i am able to use without risk but so what ,i enjoyed it!

I am still laughing about the noise ,crrrrrrack!Bwahahahaa!

Thanks buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> View attachment 111579
> Have that!


looks like Liam Gallagher, not scared of that cvnt lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> looks like Liam Gallagher, not scared of that cvnt lol


Fook me it does too!

What you got planned today Ben?


----------



## MRSTRONG

good work matey , i got pops out of my trackies when i squat i keep thinking a bollock has exploded and in true warrior style i carry on  now i know its only the hem popping im fine lol

i use a texas power bar its longer than a normal oly bar and ideal for my lack of stretchyness lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Fook me it does too!
> 
> What you got planned today Ben?


Rest day today BL, I'm experimenting with 2 days off between sessions, it's horrible as I like to train more often but I wonder whether the extra rest (as you suggested actually) might work well. Will give it a go for a few weeks and see what happens. So today is working and eating, then heading to London late afternoon to see some friends where we used to live.

You?


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> good work matey , i got pops out of my trackies when i squat i keep thinking a bollock has exploded and in true warrior style i carry on  now i know its only the hem popping im fine lol
> 
> i use a texas power bar its longer than a normal oly bar and ideal for my lack of stretchyness lol


Thanks ,means a lot,

LoL,Made everyone in the gym laugh,it was a real crrrrack(no pun)

We do not have such tools in our humble Gym:cursing:

I was just pleased to have done it,so long since and still fairly strong,unlike jeans!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Rest day today BL, I'm experimenting with 2 days off between sessions, it's horrible as I like to train more often but I wonder whether the extra rest (as you suggested actually) might work well. Will give it a go for a few weeks and see what happens. So today is working and eating, then heading to London late afternoon to see some friends where we used to live.
> 
> You?


I think i will buy some Jeans!

What part of Londinium you at?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I think i will buy some Jeans!
> 
> What part of Londinium you at?


Lol, good plan! Used to live in Earlsfield mate, just down the hill from Wandsworth Common


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, good plan! Used to live in Earlsfield mate, just down the hill from Wandsworth Common


Ah yes,nice there ,if i remember correctly,you only moved last year did'nt you,how does it compare?


----------



## biglbs

Just tried to get up after 10 mins at table ,,,,,,oooooops,lovely!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ah yes,nice there ,if i remember correctly,you only moved last year did'nt you,how does it compare?


Yes, moved back to Amazingstoke in February last year, how does it compare to London.......not well pmsl. However as we have gone self employed we have cut our mortgage costs by two thirds and all other costs are much, much lower here. Kept flat in London and renting it out which is really nice to have somebody else paying it off for us


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, moved back to Amazingstoke in February last year, how does it compare to London.......not well pmsl. However as we have gone self employed we have cut our mortgage costs by two thirds and all other costs are much, much lower here. Kept flat in London and renting it out which is really nice to have somebody else paying it off for us


Exactly ,any plans to extend your portfolio?

It is a great time right now,raising funds is against rent ,see an Ifa they can do wonders,my portfolio is doing well for bank balance at moment,as cafe is quite,though Motorhomes are getting busy now with Easter looming!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Exactly ,any plans to extend your portfolio?
> 
> It is a great time right now,raising funds is against rent ,see an Ifa they can do wonders,my portfolio is doing well for bank balance at moment,as cafe is quite,though Motorhomes are getting busy now with Easter looming!


Difficult at the moment as we are cash poor and don't have a track record of being self employed for long enough to really get another mortgage or anything. Got 3 places at the moment (including one we live in) so whilst we don't make a lot of money off of them rent wise the London one has shot up in value which is good


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Difficult at the moment as we are cash poor and don't have a track record of being self employed for long enough to really get another mortgage or anything. Got 3 places at the moment (including one we live in) so whilst we don't make a lot of money off of them rent wise the London one has shot up in value which is good


Good man!

Remember you can use rent on one you are buying as income too,plus rent overshoot on mortgages current,as i am sure you do.

Looks like you are pretty clued up,we have had a result with London Southend airport causing a local 14% property value increase in a few months,all mine are near enough to gain from it,a gamble that paid off!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Good man!
> 
> Remember you can use rent on one you are buying as income too,plus rent overshoot on mortgages current,as i am sure you do.
> 
> Looks like you are pretty clued up,we have had a result with London Southend airport causing a local 14% property value increase in a few months,all mine are near enough to gain from it,a gamble that paid off!


That is a result, thats the way to make cash on it, try to predict an up and coming area that will increase in value or if you're really lucky somewhere they have chosen as a regeneration area.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> That is a result, thats the way to make cash on it, try to predict an up and coming area that will increase in value or if you're really lucky somewhere they have chosen as a regeneration area.


Exactly,it's not all roses though ,in 2007 when it all dropped ,i lost 300k equity in 5 months on my portfolio!


----------



## biglbs

Off to cafe for liver/bacon/mash/peas!

speak soon x


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Exactly,it's not all roses though ,in 2007 when it all dropped ,i lost 300k equity in 5 months on my portfolio!


Ouch! :scared:


----------



## Davey666

Great news on the legs day Biggy... But couldnt stop laughing about the jeans splitting :lol:

Was it the squats really or just one massive fart


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Great news on the legs day Biggy... But couldnt stop laughing about the jeans splitting :lol:
> 
> Was it the squats really or just one massive fart


No stop it pmsl

Tell you what i think i pulled my quad a bit,but my legs are hanging now,cannot wait till tomorrow....not!


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> Just tried to get up after 10 mins at table ,,,,,,oooooops,lovely!


I did that too, but now to so with training....mine relates to....

moule marinere

lamb shank

sticky toffee pudding...

oh sh!t - think I had better go and lie down.........I reckon you would have trouble getting me on your shoulders now - in your mankini or gummi bear suit or not.....feeling very hefty!!! x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> I did that too, but now to so with training....mine relates to....
> 
> moule marinere
> 
> lamb shank
> 
> sticky toffee pudding...
> 
> oh sh!t - think I had better go and lie down.........I reckon you would have trouble getting me on your shoulders now - in your mankini or gummi bear suit or not.....feeling very hefty!!! x


The cornerstone of any nutritious diet imo!

My legs cannot even hold my dainty frame at the moment


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> The cornerstone of any nutritious diet imo!
> 
> My legs cannot even hold my dainty frame at the moment


I reckon me and @Flubs could take you on right now then......well, maybe if you were strapped down, bound and,,,,,bvgger - this beginning to sound dead dodgy, so I am going to back out slowly and hope no-one noticed I was ever here....x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> I reckon me and @Flubs could take you on right now then......well, maybe if you were strapped down, bound and,,,,,bvgger - this beginning to sound dead dodgy, so I am going to back out slowly and hope no-one noticed I was ever here....x


Just starting to warm up and off you go,pah,baaah!


----------



## Davey666

bluejoanna said:


> I reckon me and @Flubs could take you on right now then......well, maybe if you were strapped down, bound and,,,,,bvgger - this beginning to sound dead dodgy, so I am going to back out slowly and hope no-one noticed I was ever here....x


All sounds a bit kinky to me


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> All sounds a bit kinky to me


Hopefuly yes:thumb:


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Hopefuly yes:thumb:


Its getting like the steam room in here, its getting that hot


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Its getting like the steam room in here, its getting that hot


I am a big guy,i need a lot of looooove,what can i say?


----------



## biglbs

My Mrs just came in and said ,"What do you want for tea?Mia and i have got fillet steak"

Now i know i am watching what i eat,but WTF is that about?Fookin charming ,i love fillet steak,i know i might just have a can of tuna in water ,the nutter!


----------



## biglbs

I have now gotthe raving hump,might just go to a restaraunt,have steak/caviar and fookin champers


----------



## George-Bean

Is this the Bondage, Chains and Whips thread? Am I in the right place?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> I thought i would have a go at squats after seeing @Mingster and @ewen both who have back probs too doing so well,first time for 7 years properly,but i use smithy as my back would be a write off free weight,at the moment!
> 
> 20 x bar
> 
> 15 x 60k
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> 5 x 140k
> 
> 5 x 160k
> 
> 2 x 180k and then jeans exploded!!!!!!What a fookin noise,i thought my tendons had gone!
> 
> But the shock mildly pulled in my left buttock around the nerve,i am hoping it will pass,
> 
> as i loved it and want to try and train them every time they stop hurting,
> 
> i am just happy i was able to reach the bar to get started.
> 
> When i trained legs two days ago they just felt incomplete,not even hurting today,hence the above!


Cant send you the reps that deserves

AWSOME mate :thumb:

If you can push those weights without risking your back that's fantastic, you'll be chasing Mings 250 in no time


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cant send you the reps that deserves
> 
> AWSOME mate :thumb:
> 
> If you can push those weights without risking your back that's fantastic, you'll be chasing Mings 250 in no time


Aye but Ming uses free bar,so it is a different game imo,

i was always silly strong at this i have done 8 plates per side when young,free weight,

probs why back is so fooked now pmsl


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Is this the Bondage, Chains and Whips thread? Am I in the right place?


WELCOME,STEP IN


----------



## biglbs

Proper little tear in my quad too,will stick peps and 5iu gh in to appease it a tad


----------



## Sweat

Evening big lad and lol @ jeans exploding on squats, good stuff, maybe squat in gym gear next time?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Evening big lad and lol @ jeans exploding on squats, good stuff, maybe squat in gym gear next time?


I am a Barbarian style trainer mate,i walk in in jeans/shorts and a coat,mash big weights and leave cvnts thinking WTF?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....hope u enjoyed your TUNA last night...:laugh: your post made laugh out loud literally last night, hehehehehe.....you got the hump good and proper didn't you, ya big galaaaaaaaaa......:laugh:....

Hey you, have a great day today......and DON'T go splitting your pants, your under crackers orrrrrr any part of your bod if u can help it! I mean, who do you think you are? Me!!! :laugh:

Wondering if somehow I infected you through the airways.....lolol oil.......

Take care softie chops...x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> I am a ragga trainer mate,i walk in in jeans/shorts and a coat,mash big weights and leave cvnts thinking WTF?


Fcukin excellent :cool2:

So was that squatting mate, my back is fooked too. Id hate to see what those weights would do to itmg:


----------



## Queenie

Morning big guy


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mucka.....whats on today? x


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> Fcukin excellent :cool2:
> 
> So was that squatting mate, my back is fooked too. Id hate to see what those weights would do to itmg:


That's why i use smithy,my back is fooked bad! 



RXQueenie said:


> Morning big guy


Morning,how are you today? x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucka.....whats on today? x


Hello mate,camo bottoms and a tee shirt,as jeans still ripped!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hello mate,camo bottoms and a tee shirt,as jeans still ripped!


haha get they bad boys patched up! musta been a sight.....iv destroyed a couple pairs of boxers over the past couple weeks doing squats with unflexible ones


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Morning,how are you today? x


Not bad, not good, just got to work! Grumpy Q lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Not bad, not good, just got to work! Grumpy Q lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> haha get they bad boys patched up! musta been a sight.....iv destroyed a couple pairs of boxers over the past couple weeks doing squats with unflexible ones


 er ...Unfixable!!!


----------



## 25434

humph...not speaking to me this morning?...ah well.......have a good one anyway.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> humph...not speaking to me this morning?...ah well.......have a good one anyway.....


?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> humph...not speaking to me this morning?...ah well.......have a good one anyway.....





biglbs said:


> ?


she's in a mood this morning...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....hope u enjoyed your TUNA last night...:laugh: your post made laugh out loud literally last night, hehehehehe.....you got the hump good and proper didn't you, ya big galaaaaaaaaa......:laugh:....
> 
> Hey you, have a great day today......and DON'T go splitting your pants, your under crackers orrrrrr any part of your bod if u can help it! I mean, who do you think you are? Me!!! :laugh:
> 
> Wondering if somehow I infected you through the airways.....lolol oil.......
> 
> Take care softie chops...x


OOOOOps,i think i saw it and then got distracted by a fly on the wall,i mean they are supposed to be off with the fairies at the mo,just too cold for them is it not...If you were a fly would you hatch out of a fine rotting chicken?

No i would not either,i mean even maggots have squatters rights these days?

And have you seen the price of these shoes,only bought them yesterday,the soles are worn out,so pie,or the other pye is it?3.14159 26535?R is squared but what if it was round?What if keats did not write if?instead he called it but,where would man be?Or would it be Woman?Then the magazine would not be called Woman but Man instead!oh what a mess,all because i missed your post on a Thursday at silly o'clock xxxx


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> she's in a mood this morning...


Prolly forgot knickers again!


----------



## 25434

Sorry...I've just banned myself.

off looking for a coffee cos I clearly need one.....x I just thought I might have upset you with mentioning your undercrackers.......I'm also off to find a corner to poke myself in the eyes..... :blink:


----------



## biglbs

Had you said i had a small willy i may have been offended,though you would have been offended by the picture i would have sent!!!!pmsl

And the wizard blew his horn!!!!


----------



## biglbs

My legs feel very battered,but the mild pull has responded well to peps/gh combo,no excess pain from it,thank god!

Lower back tickerdee too

I am itching to squat again,missed them sooooo much!


----------



## MRSTRONG

seems your alright after your jeans incident , more squats on the cards then , you gonna do front squats aswell ?


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> seems your alright after your jeans incident , more squats on the cards then , you gonna do front squats aswell ?


Yes bloody things!LoL

I may do once i get into the swing of these little devils,

gotta say i missed them,my body was not ready until now though ,

could not rush ,but knew i was gonna get back to the fookers one day.

Now i feel complete mate,just need Endo off my back before i turn the blower up!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Been real low carbs this week,only carbs today were a handfull of chips and beans.

just eating 500g lean mince,chorizo,garlic,piri/piri sauce and sprouts!

Weigh in today 391lb so 19lb lost in all,after last weeks blip up i am happy!

I look far better,getting there slowly.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I am a Barbarian style trainer mate,i walk in in jeans/shorts and a coat,mash big weights and leave cvnts thinking WTF?


With beard and horned helmet as well I hope?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> With beard and horned helmet as well I hope?


Yes i have a small beard and a big helmet


----------



## Huntingground

Hawkwind are a blast from the past, used to listen to those in my teenage years.

Good to hear you are fine after squats and a good sign that you are raring to go again.


----------



## George-Bean

I hated squats for so long when I began, now it would be weird to not do them, makes me feel quite aggressive after squats too, everyone else get this too?


----------



## Huntingground

George-Bean said:


> I hated squats for so long when I began, now it would be weird to not do them, makes me feel quite aggressive after squats too, everyone else get this too?


I always feel totally fcked......


----------



## biglbs

Huntingground said:


> Hawkwind are a blast from the past, used to listen to those in my teenage years.
> 
> Good to hear you are fine after squats and a good sign that you are raring to go again.


Thanks mate,yes feel great Tbh,realy missed them!


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I hated squats for so long when I began, now it would be weird to not do them, makes me feel quite aggressive after squats too, everyone else get this too?


EErrrr,no:wacko:


----------



## biglbs

Woooopeeeee!

Carbs today will be high,just had 2 pancakes-the packet ones like little cakes,with raisens in....

plus protein shake with milk,

Gonna meet BB4 at cafe 10 am for eggs

Have a great day!


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> I hated squats for so long when I began, now it would be weird to not do them, makes me feel quite aggressive after squats too, everyone else get this too?


Yes mate, if I do squats first it fires me up for the rest of the workout. I find the same with deadlifts on back day too.


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> Woooopeeeee!
> 
> Carbs today will be high,just had 2 pancakes-the packet ones like little cakes,with raisens in....
> 
> plus protein shake with milk,
> 
> Gonna meet BB4 at cafe 10 am for eggs
> 
> Have a great day!


Ah the joys of owing your own cafe eh Mr Big - permanent grubbage on tap - far to dangerous for me cos I would surely eat all the profits!

Have yourself a cracking weekend x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well boulders bit...

SMITH PRESS

20 x bar

12 x 60k

10 x 60k

8 x 60k

7 x 60k

FACE PULLS

1 x 20 half stack

2 x 20 stack

BARBELL SHRUGS

20 X 100K Twice

FRONT D/BELL RAISES

3 X 15 @ 15K but slow at top/pause

LATERAL D/BELL RAISES

super strict one arm at a time /no body movement at all.

15k d/bell to just short of fail 3 sets(pain in left shoulder grrr)

MACHINE GAMES

Picked machines that would offer certain parts of movements and maxed out 20 rep sets,like seated press,stand in front and use rear delts to raise and squeeze.


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Ah the joys of owing your own cafe eh Mr Big - permanent grubbage on tap - far to dangerous for me cos I would surely eat all the profits!
> 
> Have yourself a cracking weekend x


4 eggs/2 warmed ham and two thin b and b,

good company today with my mate BB4 ,whole looked realy well also dapper in his posh clothes!

Lovely to catch up with you and correct the worlds errors!


----------



## flinty90

good afternoon beast . nice shoulders session there bro ,, looking forward to smashing mine tonight !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> good afternoon beast . nice shoulders session there bro ,, looking forward to smashing mine tonight !!!


Cheers mate,held well back as bad niggle in left one,but used form to do the job,feels tight now,legs are sgony though1


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

another fine workout mate. do you feel like you have much more in the tank or will that come out when your ........eerrrrhhh asisstant joins in


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> another fine workout mate. do you feel like you have much more in the tank or will that come out when your ........eerrrrhhh asisstant joins in


Put it this way i am going to do chest and tri now,the carbs have kicked in and i am off:clap:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Put it this way i am going to do chest and tri now,the carbs have kicked in and i am off:clap:


enjoy :rockon:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> 4 eggs/2 warmed ham and two thin b and b,
> 
> good company today with my mate BB4 ,whole looked realy well also dapper in his posh clothes!
> 
> Lovely to catch up with you and correct the worlds errors!


Nice to see you mate,

thick sliced bread, buttered of course, two poached eggs and some sauce on top :drool: thank you

What with all that cardio and weight loss just dont get to vain and veiny X


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

2nd one today chest/tri

Bench

25 x 60k warm up,fired it up,like nothing on bar grr

20 x 100k warmed up

5 x 140k exploding it up three count down

4 x 160k felt heavy,dunno why,must be 3 days of no carbs until today.

4 sets of 1 rep at 140k exploding hard,flew up

fooked so did 3 full ,3 three quarter,2 halfs,3 attempts getting 2 " off chest,then lift off!

Cgbp

20 x 60k felt light

12 x 100k bang up,then super slow neg

12 x 120k just normal speed

6 x slow up/down fail

Push down v bar

4 sets fail

rev single cable 3 to failure and 2 negs each set

as above standard grip

1 set drop set on straight bar pushdown.

All good if weak,


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice to see you mate,
> 
> thick sliced bread, buttered of course, two poached eggs and some sauce on top :drool: thank you
> 
> What with all that cardio and weight loss just dont get to vain and veiny X


Still think you should have had 4 eggs ya pansy


----------



## Milky

Strong tw*t !


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 2nd one today chest/tri
> 
> Bench
> 
> 25 x 60k warm up,fired it up,like nothing on bar grr
> 
> 20 x 100k warmed up
> 
> 5 x 140k exploding it up three count down
> 
> 4 x 160k felt heavy,dunno why,must be 3 days of no carbs until today.
> 
> 4 sets of 1 rep at 140k exploding hard,flew up
> 
> fooked so did 3 full ,3 three quarter,2 halfs,3 attempts getting 2 " off chest,then lift off!
> 
> Cgbp
> 
> 20 x 60k felt light
> 
> 12 x 100k bang up,then super slow neg
> 
> 12 x 120k just normal speed
> 
> 6 x slow up/down fail
> 
> Push down v bar
> 
> 4 sets fail
> 
> rev single cable 3 to failure and 2 negs each set
> 
> as above standard grip
> 
> 1 set drop set on straight bar pushdown.
> 
> *All good if weak*,


not too many people i'll ever see saying that after those weights:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Strong tw*t !





safc49 said:


> not too many people i'll ever see saying that after those weights:lol:


No honestly guys i am clean other than peps,Gh here and there now,due to bloods,

i feel realy weak,sorry if it sounds odd or out of place,i recon i am 20% off form.

Perhaps being mortal aint so good,best get fully Barbarian again.....the clock doth ticketh,,,,And the Milkman waits for no man(A barbarian perhaps)


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 2nd one today chest/tri
> 
> Bench
> 
> 25 x 60k warm up,fired it up,like nothing on bar grr
> 
> 20 x 100k warmed up
> 
> 5 x 140k exploding it up three count down
> 
> *4 x 160k felt heavy,dunno why*,must be 3 days of no carbs until today.
> 
> 4 sets of 1 rep at 140k exploding hard,flew up
> 
> fooked so did 3 full ,3 three quarter,2 halfs,3 attempts getting 2 " off chest,then lift off!
> 
> Cgbp
> 
> 20 x 60k felt light
> 
> 12 x 100k bang up,then super slow neg
> 
> 12 x 120k just normal speed
> 
> 6 x slow up/down fail
> 
> Push down v bar
> 
> 4 sets fail
> 
> rev single cable 3 to failure and 2 negs each set
> 
> as above standard grip
> 
> 1 set drop set on straight bar pushdown.
> 
> All good if weak,


you kill me mate

Nice workout (again) :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:blush:


----------



## Keeks

Glad all's good in here! Have a good weekend!!!!  xxx


----------



## George-Bean

60kg shoulder press, damn dude!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 2nd one today chest/tri
> 
> Bench
> 
> 25 x 60k warm up,fired it up,like nothing on bar grr
> 
> 20 x 100k warmed up
> 
> 5 x 140k exploding it up three count down
> 
> 4 x 160k felt heavy,dunno why,must be 3 days of no carbs until today.
> 
> 4 sets of 1 rep at 140k exploding hard,flew up
> 
> fooked so did 3 full ,3 three quarter,2 halfs,3 attempts getting 2 " off chest,then lift off!
> 
> Cgbp
> 
> 20 x 60k felt light
> 
> 12 x 100k bang up,then super slow neg
> 
> 12 x 120k just normal speed
> 
> 6 x slow up/down fail
> 
> Push down v bar
> 
> 4 sets fail
> 
> rev single cable 3 to failure and 2 negs each set
> 
> as above standard grip
> 
> 1 set drop set on straight bar pushdown.
> 
> All good if weak,


Jesus. Twice in a day. Good job they were such light sessions! How you feeling today mate?


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr B! And to think you tell @Flubs to slow down!! Feck me! Looking great tho and looking forward to seeing some pics soon. Have a great weekend x


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Jesus. Twice in a day. Good job they were such light sessions! How you feeling today mate?


Like i was run over by a steam train,but two days off and food/sat booze yippee!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> Like i was run over by a steam train,but two days off and food/sat booze yippee!


enjoy mate, thats some beastly workouts id love to train with you


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr B! And to think you tell @Flubs to slow down!! Feck me! Looking great tho and looking forward to seeing some pics soon. Have a great weekend x


Thanks my Beauty!

I just felt like it,so did it!

ics are scheduled for Aug time,part of the big give away,as long as i can stay well pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> enjoy mate, thats some beastly workouts id love to train with you


Anyone anytime,you're all welcome,BB4 did a while back and is gonna soon,Flints keeps threatening but has not been this way with work yet,i would love to train with you too mate,where are you in uk?


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a good w.e ya big strong mofo x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Anyone anytime,you're all welcome,BB4 did a while back and is gonna soon,Flints keeps threatening but has not been this way with work yet,i would love to train with you too mate,where are you in uk?


next few weeks we will be down your way bro and i will deffo be comin for a biglbs beasting x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> next few weeks we will be down your way bro and i will deffo be comin for a biglbs beasting x


Hay that will be splendid and the steak will be on me!


----------



## biglbs

My shoullders are out of order,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that is all.


----------



## biglbs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xi_FBeCRQrI






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DHi6SUgCOrw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hflZrCM1nK4


----------



## biglbs

Still feel like steam roller got me,natty is not good,takes forever to recover from my 'Barbaric workouts'!


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL Love the pain.

we reap what we sow, my friend and only hurt what you work


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL Love the pain.
> 
> we reap what we sow, my friend and only hurt what you work


It is great not one bit of me is free from pain,i fancied training too,my boy went this morning,i will eat and grow...


----------



## 25434

Don't grow too much or all your pants will be splitting...you'll have to start wearing Bobbi brown stylie pants that have that bigg hangning down bit in the middle...flol....

Hope your weekend is being good.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Don't grow too much or all your pants will be splitting...you'll have to start wearing Bobbi brown stylie pants that have that bigg hangning down bit in the middle...flol....
> 
> Hope your weekend is being good.


lol,have a great day Flubsi 1,xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Don't grow too much or all your pants will be splitting...you'll have to start wearing Bobbi brown stylie pants that have that bigg hangning down bit in the middle...flol....
> 
> Hope your weekend is being good.


LOL

Not so much cant touch this, as wouldn't go anywhere near that


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL
> 
> Not so much cant touch this, as wouldn't go anywhere near that


Ratttinfoookinpiginfickinpoopin bollox!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> View attachment 111971
> Ratttinfoookinpiginfickinpoopin bollox!


X


----------



## biglbs

Morning Sparticus's have a great day

,my mirror called me a skinny fooker again today,

so i must be losing fat,

especialy on hips/back/lower arms it seems.

I still ache,

even legs after 4 clear days..lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Morning Sparticus's have a great day
> 
> ,my mirror called me a skinny fooker again today,
> 
> so i must be losing fat,
> 
> especialy on hips/back/lower arms it seems.
> 
> I still ache,
> 
> even legs after 4 clear days..lol


Morning mate ,, lol can i borrow your mirror for a bit please cos mine is just looking at me saying errrm mmm not sure come back tomorrow pmsl !!!

have a good day man mountain X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate ,, lol can i borrow your mirror for a bit please cos mine is just looking at me saying errrm mmm not sure come back tomorrow pmsl !!!
> 
> have a good day man mountain X


No worries when you come down i will introduce you


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Meal 1

500g mince,1 scotch bonnet,1 hot chilli,onions,bit salt

Cup tea with one dem sugar


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice your doing well fella. I know the feeling, I am aching too, just can't recover it sucks:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice your doing well fella. I know the feeling, I am aching too, just can't recover it sucks:laugh:


Thanks mate.


----------



## biglbs

BACK:rockon:TO BACK

KILLER TIME

wide grip pulldowns

20 x half stack

15 x three quarter stack

14 x full stack x 3 times

then full stack triple drop all parts to fail totaly plus one pertial.

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWN

20 x half stack very slow up fast down

15 x full stack x 3 sets,performed strict and cheat combo,alternting,with strict held on chest for 2 count.

full stack triple drop set plus 2 failure partials on each segment

SEATED LOW ROWS

20 x half stack strict and perfect

15 x stack as above,with squeeze into belly on contraction x 3 sets

Was gonna pin 20k to stack ,but as i bent to pick it up i had a small twinge in lower back so left it.

BTW for those who do not know i do not use belts/gloves or wraps unless stated,,,,ever.

One of the bigger lads said i was looking far better now than for the last year he has known me,felt rather good about that,,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD

and again....SUPERB SESH x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> and again....SUPERB SESH x


Thanks mate,i am loving it


----------



## Queenie

Lovely sesh there big guy... I see u are FULLY recovered which is awesome!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Lovely sesh there big guy... I see u are FULLY recovered which is awesome!


Thanks Q, Endo is still trying to find out what the vegitation(flappy bit)both sides of my heart valve is,but it does not seem to make me weak,pmsl

xxx


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Excellent mate :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Thanks Q, Endo is still trying to find out what the vegitation(flappy bit)both sides of my heart valve is,but it does not seem to make me weak,pmsl
> 
> xxx


Your hearts that big its growing even more mate, dont worry about it!

Best add a NOhomo :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground

Hey BigMan,

Any more jean-splitting squatting going to be happening soon, Barbarian-style? If so, please get vids 

Hope all is well.


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Your hearts that big its growing even more mate, dont worry about it!
> 
> Best add a NOhomo :whistling:


Aww bless.

cough right(said real manley like)gonna have some fasted cardio ,hit style after dropping bubbs off,i am trying 10 mins hit randomly 2 to 3 times per day at the mo,seems to be far better than 30 mins off the bat.

I have dropped fat again,it seems to be accelerating now,less bumps!!


----------



## biglbs

Huntingground said:


> Hey BigMan,
> 
> Any more jean-splitting squatting going to be happening soon, Barbarian-style? If so, please get vids
> 
> Hope all is well.


Yes mate,just awaiting the niggle in thigh leaving,i pulled it slightly when i dropped down laughing,silly cvnt aint i?pmsl

Will do a light one to pump nutrients in if not.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Aww bless.
> 
> cough right(said real manley like)gonna have some fasted cardio ,hit style after dropping bubbs off,i am trying 10 mins hit randomly 2 to 3 times per day at the mo,seems to be far better than 30 mins off the bat.
> 
> I have dropped fat again,it seems to be accelerating now,less bumps!!


if I'm doing cardio I always do it fasted. Feels easier to me then than with food in me. If I can't get to a circuit or kettlebells class, Ill jump on a spin cycle and do it HIIT style - 30 sec steady/recovery, then 30 sec heart busting. You soon feel it!


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> if I'm doing cardio I always do it fasted. Feels easier to me then than with food in me. If I can't get to a circuit or kettlebells class, Ill jump on a spin cycle and do it HIIT style - 30 sec steady/recovery, then 30 sec heart busting. You soon feel it!


For sure,though i feel like 30 secs intense and 30mins cup of tea today


----------



## CL0NE7

Morning Biglbs, how are you mate?


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Morning Biglbs, how are you mate?


All good buddy,thanks for friends request:thumb:

All good in here,just getting my girl ready for nursery!


----------



## 25434

morning BigFella...it's all going great guns now hey? and hummm..less lumpy hey? waiting for that day myself.....aiming to be wearing a less lumpy t-shirt myself this summer...cough...you know the ones right?...hahahaha......take care mister, have a good day...x


----------



## CL0NE7

No problems mate. You are my first uk muscle "friend" :thumbup1:

You even beat flinty to it although he probably won't accept.... Just kidding Flintos :tongue:


----------



## flinty90

CL0NE7 said:


> No problems mate. You are my first uk muscle "friend" :thumbup1:
> 
> You even beat flinty to it although he probably won't accept.... Just kidding Flintos :tongue:


already done mofo x


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 500g mince,1 scotch bonnet,1 hot chilli,onions,bit salt
> 
> Cup tea with one dem sugar


Now this :thumbup1:is what I call "breakfast" - Love it. So pleased you are back on form and feeling good - I just read the session you did yesterday and pretty much went white. Excellent x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Now this :thumbup1:is what I call "breakfast" - Love it. So pleased you are back on form and feeling good - I just read the session you did yesterday and pretty much went white. Excellent x


I did.nt know you were black?

I mean your feet are white,are you one of these realy?xxxxx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> morning BigFella...it's all going great guns now hey? and hummm..less lumpy hey? waiting for that day myself.....aiming to be wearing a less lumpy t-shirt myself this summer...cough...you know the ones right?...hahahaha......take care mister, have a good day...x


There is fook all wrong with your figure ,that an hour in baby oil and a hot room could not sort out!


----------



## biglbs

You know a massage,,,,,,dirty minds!!!1


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> No problems mate. You are my first uk muscle "friend" :thumbup1:
> 
> You even beat flinty to it although he probably won't accept.... Just kidding Flintos :tongue:


 @flints LLLOOOOOOOHOOOOOOSER!!! PMSL

Just kiddin,ya know i loves ya mammy(oh er gone all black and white minsteralish)_


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Completed a 7 min Hit blast on bike this morning,fasted for last 15 hrs other than casein protein drink last night,in water as @flinty suggested,as i am having a weight loss push,that was hard work,legs still sore from squats!!!!


----------



## 25434

fasting for 15 hours....hummmm.......sounds like heaven to me at the moment as all I do is bloopin' eat!..never thought i would live to see the day I actually did not want to eat...hahaha......sore legs....soooo...I should call Mia on the hotline and tell her how very much pappy would like her to play "let's jump all over daddy when i get home" game...

:whistling: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> fasting for 15 hours....hummmm.......sounds like heaven to me at the moment as all I do is bloopin' eat!..never thought i would live to see the day I actually did not want to eat...hahaha......sore legs....soooo...I should call Mia on the hotline and tell her how very much pappy would like her to play "let's jump all over daddy when i get home" game...
> 
> :whistling: :laugh:


Right where did i put that baby oil,you're for it....


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Right where did i put that baby oil,you're for it....


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! gotta catch me foist softie chopps!! hahahaha.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! gotta catch me foist softie chopps!! hahahaha.....


I have a plan,,,,,,


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Another 5 min hit burst

then light reps for legs on extentions and leg press,still sore with a small niggle in left thigh.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Checking in big fella. Been a while I know so hope all is well.


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Checking in big fella. Been a while I know so hope all is well.


Mate always good to see you,but you vanished into thin air,i thought we smelt!

My training is going very well mate,natty at mo other than peps,but very strong.As you are aware this leads to more aches as recovery is taking for ever pmsl

Now i am squating again too,what you been upto mate?


----------



## flinty90

lol ^^^^^^ you said natty pmsl. lmao. woohooohoohooo hahahahahaha.. you pulling a flinty haha. oh wait i am natty lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> Mate always good to see you,but you vanished into thin air,i thought we smelt!
> 
> My training is going very well mate,natty at mo other than peps,but very strong.As you are aware this leads to more aches as recovery is taking for ever pmsl
> 
> Now i am squating again too,what you been upto mate?


Yeah needed time to myself away from the forums lol. Heads been a bit amiss.

Getting back on track though so should see more of me.

Work is busy as hell so I have so little time for the forums as I used to. They pay me to work now, so so strange they demand that?!! Ha ha

I'm natty too.... Ok I can't say that with a straight face


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yeah needed time to myself away from the forums lol. Heads been a bit amiss.
> 
> Getting back on track though so should see more of me.
> 
> Work is busy as hell so I have so little time for the forums as I used to. They pay me to work now, so so strange they demand that?!! Ha ha
> 
> I'm natty too.... Ok I can't say that with a straight face


Don't tell me TrT DOSE?

Glad work is good mate,i hope they pay well ,with these demands!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just zma and trib, I can't handle the sides though ha ha


----------



## biglbs

MORNING IRON HEADS

Had 20g whey and 60g casein on awakening,

Just consumed 7 egg w ,3 whole ,3 burgan toast with butter,

as training chest at my boys gym with him later and don't fancy being silly weak,

may do some EGO lifting,he loves to see me at it,will give him something to chat to his mates about in next few days,

watch this spot,will write up later,feeling pretty strong today,,,,grrr


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...don't you go hurting yourself whilst going all superstrong in that gym....take care you and have a great day...

gwaaaan tigger...I mean tiger....graaarrrrrrrggghhhh.....go show 'em! x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...don't you go hurting yourself whilst going all superstrong in that gym....take care you and have a great day...
> 
> gwaaaan tigger...I mean tiger....graaarrrrrrrggghhhh.....go show 'em! x


Awww,lookin after me again,bless you,hope your day is as lovely as you xx


----------



## biglbs

Just started up the main engines to warm up for a few hours,then afterburners at 3pm


----------



## Davey666

All looking good in here. Love the training posts, sounds like a steam train just starting up :thumbup1:

Will read more posts later, just wanted to catch up on your training first.


----------



## 25434

"That's the sound of the man working on the chain......gannnnnnnng, that's my bigfella working, working on the chaiiiiiin gang...oooh haaa...ohh haa....."

hee heee...I luv that song..fit's in with BigFella mashing up those blokes in the gym in his wrecked pants and heaving chest...rarrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!

hahahaha...thazmaboiiiii!!!.....


----------



## biglbs

Just to show i am human here is the workout with my boy(fook me he is growing too!) :rockon:

CHEST

chest press laying

25 x 60k

12 x 100k felt heavy and pulled shoulder

3 x 100k stopped pain in shoulder

my boy continued upto 2 and a half(120k in mc total) plates each side x8 reps

He then did incline/decline and cables all heavy and strict,strong fooker....

I did heavy culrs 5 x 5 30k b/bell after warming up

then 1 x 3 @35k

Pumped out on cables

We then did triceps pushdowns and various angles,i felt ****ed off as also twanged elbow,reasons for injuries,,,,unfamiliar equipment Imo

But at the same time proud of my boys progress/strength,he even paid for me before i had a chance!!

Met a few old buddies from old days too,was nice.


----------



## infernal0988

Oh my friend your gonna be so ****ed off at me ...


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Oh my friend your gonna be so ****ed off at me ...


Why?


----------



## onthebuild

infernal0988 said:


> Oh my friend your gonna be so ****ed off at me ...


You out of natty club?!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> You out of natty club?!


Go bollok him too ffs


----------



## zack amin

uk-m's best looking member checking in on uk -m's biggest strong fcuker, hows it going? seems today is a day for injuries for all, must be bad times!! hows little mia? and the rest off the biglbs family?


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> uk-m's best looking member checking in on uk -m's biggest strong fcuker, hows it going? seems today is a day for injuries for all, must be bad times!! hows little mia? and the rest off the biglbs family?


Well hello sir,we are all fine,apart from aforesaid niggles,got heart scan on Fri to see if vegitation on valve is gonna be a problem r not,it seems i may have had it since a kid!

Realy just want to crack on now...

How is everything your end,how have you done back in?Your not even better yet?


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Well hello sir,we are all fine,apart from aforesaid niggles,got heart scan on Fri to see if vegitation on valve is gonna be a problem r not,it seems i may have had it since a kid!
> 
> Realy just want to crack on now...
> 
> How is everything your end,how have you done back in?Your not even better yet?


since a kid? wow, im sure it wont be a problem, sometimes illness just settle in and become part of us weirdly enough:confused1: best off luck, yeh lol

been working lifting aircon units up flights off stairs and all sorts of sh1t, been in physio last few months,

can only train upper body, night before last i bent over to pick up set of 25kg dumbells and back spasmed fcuked it again lol, physio aint going to be happy, got some heavy pain killers, pain in the **** when training goes so well then back down the ladder, got some hgh and igf coming so should help i hope.


----------



## biglbs

The same old init,one forward,one back ffs

I refuse to move back anymore,my boy showed massive strength today,i cannot let him blitz me he was pressing 120k earlier for reps!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> The same old init,one forward,one back ffs
> 
> I refuse to move back anymore,my boy showed massive strength today,i cannot let him blitz me he was pressing 120k earlier for reps!


So he gunna start lifting more than you soon.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> So he gunna start lifting more than you soon.


NOT YET:beer:


----------



## biglbs

My height and heavier but look


----------



## flinty90

Morning Tom hope your ok matey ... have a good day !!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> My height and heavier but look


Big fooker!


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate, how old is your boy? Hope the injuries clear up.


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> lol ^^^^^^ you said natty pmsl. lmao. woohooohoohooo hahahahahaha.. you pulling a flinty haha. oh wait i am natty lol x


just so you read it again :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning Tom hope your ok matey ... have a good day !!


Morning Sir Dave


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> Big fooker!


I love the way the other guys look like kids!


----------



## biglbs

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, how old is your boy? Hope the injuries clear up.


My boy is 20 mate,6'3" i recon and just under 15st almost has abs out,i am jelly!!! 

Thanks i need some juice...


----------



## Huntingground

biglbs said:


> My boy is 20 mate,6'3" i recon and just under 15st almost has abs out,i am jelly!!!
> 
> Thanks i need some juice...


120kgs BP at 20yo, pretty impressive lifting, wonder who he takes after


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...men in tiny trunks at this time of the day...bleurrrghhh...hahaha......

Have a lovely day you...moving this weekend I see?....hope everything goes smoothly for you..x


----------



## biglbs

Huntingground said:


> 120kgs BP at 20yo, pretty impressive lifting, wonder who he takes after


I know,he stacks seated rows too pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...men in tiny trunks at this time of the day...bleurrrghhh...hahaha......
> 
> Have a lovely day you...moving this weekend I see?....hope everything goes smoothly for you..x


Yup we never realy use Thetford site it is just too far,we should be up other one a lot!


----------



## Davey666

Good morning sir


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> My boy is 20 mate,6'3" i recon and just under 15st almost has abs out,i am jelly!!!
> 
> Thanks i need some juice...


well bieng natty and all that hey lol


----------



## RowRow

Morning mate, thought I'd finally give your jountal a looksie!

You truly are a barbarian trainer


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well bieng natty and all that hey lol


N U T T E R


----------



## biglbs

RowRow said:


> Morning mate, thought I'd finally give your jountal a looksie!
> 
> You truly are a barbarian trainer


Thanks mate gotta throw the fookin iron around,show it who is boss,Barbarian style....welcome to hell........


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr B - Feck my old boots (not literally you understand!) - them's are some heavy weights! Still reckon I could give you a run for your money though...Oh yeah - that was me dreaming again! Have a fab weekend, shame you are leaving the sunny delights of East Anglia, then again, no point having a caravan if you never visit it eh? Hope you enjoy your new place x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr B - Feck my old boots (not literally you understand!) - them's are some heavy weights! Still reckon I could give you a run for your money though...Oh yeah - that was me dreaming again! Have a fab weekend, shame you are leaving the sunny delights of East Anglia, then again, no point having a caravan if you never visit it eh? Hope you enjoy your new place x


Thanks Bj,I heard some looney keeps getting drunk and dancing on tables etc,so thought we better move to posh old Kent dooont ya knoooow!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Now i just had a weigh in,this week i bought 4 pairs of new and smaller shorts,belt has 1 hole left in it,before it's too big,my shape has improved,it is slow but sure,i think it could take another 12 months to get where i want to be at this rate however i have put on 3 lbs ---394lbs!

Goes to show the mirror is best,i have had numerous people this week say i look like i have lost weight..


----------



## bluejoanna

Enjoy the compliments Mr Big - you have earned em! x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Enjoy the compliments Mr Big - you have earned em! x


Thanks,funny how we are never happy though is'nt it,like you and Flubs,totaly mint imo but yo see the worst,why do we do it?


----------



## JANIKvonD

well done mucka!!....glad ur in a good place


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> well done mucka!!....glad ur in a good place


Yesw but i think this weekend could get mucky,i am away!!!!yipppeeeee


----------



## loganator

Only just seen this mate .... Subbed


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Only just seen this mate .... Subbed


Thanks buddy and welcome,you have subbed at a good time as i have scan tomorow to check heart valve for vegitation (carrots?pmsl)

I am itching to crack on , as you can imagine i am chomping at the bit ,looking at parabolan/prop!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Yesw but i think this weekend could get mucky,i am away!!!!yipppeeeee


back to the woods yogi?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> back to the woods yogi?


Yes but gonna shift it all to kent booboo!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Have a Great weekend Mate. Hope you get set up in your new site fast so you can enjoy the rest of the time


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Yes but gonna shift it all to kent booboo!


Good stuff. Have a good one matey x


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...hope all goes well this weekend..have a lovely day....x


----------



## Davey666

Morning camper.

Have a good weekend on the pull 

I do hope you are pulling it with your hands :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

How did the heart valve scan go? Hope all is good.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Now i just had a weigh in,this week i bought 4 pairs of new and smaller shorts,belt has 1 hole left in it,before it's too big,my shape has improved,it is slow but sure,i think it could take another 12 months to get where i want to be at this rate however i have put on 3 lbs ---394lbs!
> 
> Goes to show the mirror is best,i have had numerous people this week say i look like i have lost weight..


good work mate. enjoy your weekend away. hope the scan went ok


----------



## 25434

Oi oi....just checking in....weather going to be dry today so not bad for the big move....take care on the roads skinny bear! Haha...cough...


----------



## onthebuild

Going off to the woods for the weekend sounds like a good way to relax, have a good one mate!

Just one question, we all know bears do... But do barbarians sh1t in the woods?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ya monster, hope all is well with ticker. Have a good weekend BL


----------



## Davey666

Enjoy your break buddy :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

is this big fcukin warrior still alive ?? or did they find a mechanical thing where is heart should be ..

hope your ok big man, enjoy your weekend bro X


----------



## Double J

Typical.........

I finally make a bit of time to have a look in your journal and you've fukked off for the weekend 

Glad to see you're still making progress mate...will try to be in here more often in future. ..

Fingers crossed that the heart scan has gone well...sure you'll be fine big fella :thumbup1:

Looking forward to seeing big progress from you in 2013 mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate! Hope it was a good one


----------



## infernal0988

Morning big guy !


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Hope your weekend was a good one.


----------



## flinty90

TOMMMMYYYYYYYY X


----------



## Davey666

Hows your weekend been forest


----------



## JANIKvonD

does a bear sh!t in the woods?....it does when it catches a glympse of big tam setting up camp nearby. hope ya had a good ane mate x


----------



## 25434

Morning Softie chops...just checking in even though i know you are currently towing your caravan with your teeth down the motorway to it's new home...:laugh:

Hope it's all going well, take care and drive safely....x


----------



## biglbs

THANKS ALL FOR YOUR COOL MESSAGES!!!!!

Yup bears now officialy chased out of wood,we had a long ol day filling up a transit lwb to the roof with stuff,unreal,then looking like Johnny,the pikey(fof you all who remeber him),drove 100 mile up,100 mile back,set it all up and ran mates pikey van home,picked up RR- 100 mile ,then today came home 50 mile 350mile in all mostly in transit at 50 mph with caravan on back.........yawn,all done now,funny thing is is pikey family runs this new site(very well at that)i got out and said on arrival.......Ay ye fackers,did ya want some taar mackin done?They p1ssed themselves ,,,good guys it seems,soon find out if van is there when i go back.!

I hope you have all been good and well in my time away.....?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Biglbs how you doing my man?

You training is looking good man


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Biglbs how you doing my man?
> 
> You training is looking good man


Hi mate,tbh it is good though still have a few light injuries(unlike me)i think i need Test!


----------



## biglbs

I pulled my back again packing awning away at caravan,the small injury has reared up and bit me ,it is now in spasm,so the legs workout i had in mind for today looks like a no,no.

However in true barbarian style i will go and destroy something ,,,,,


----------



## Rykard

<shakes head> so you can lift HUGE weights in the gym, but when it comes to packing away a bit of camping gear you bust yourself up?? methinks you need some functional training dude - <when fit> grab some huge sandbags and start lobbing them around

seriously take it easy with that back..


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> <shakes head> so you can lift HUGE weights in the gym, but when it comes to packing away a bit of camping gear you bust yourself up?? methinks you need some functional training dude - <when fit> grab some huge sandbags and start lobbing them around
> 
> seriously take it easy with that back..


Lol it was the twinge i started when my jeans exploded!!!(doing manly squats)

i twisted wrong or bent too long ,dunno what but i cannot bend today and it is killing me pmsl


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Lol it was the twinge i started when my jeans exploded!!!(doing manly squats)
> 
> i twisted wrong or bent too long ,dunno what but i cannot bend today and it is killing me pmsl


gym ball training for you then matey...


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> gym ball training for you then matey...


No,back or shoulders,no faggity balls for me!


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...soooo...lemme recap...your jeans exploded and you got a twinge and you were doing the twist wrong?

What were doing dancing round in the gym for anyway..EVERYBODY knows that you should only be doing the twist in an ole time tea dancey thing...hee heee....

Hey Softie.....don't you go doing anythng to aggravate your back today, cos if it goes again you won't be able to do anything for a while and that will be bad cos you're doing so well at the moment and all sorts of exciting things happening, I mean weight loss and all the lovely comments you are getting right? So, although I know you knowwwwwwww.....be sensible right?

Okay, I've done me "Auntie [Redacted]" talk...now then....gizza hug! ((((((((o)))))))) :laugh:

Have a good day....and get some hot/cold stuff on your twinging bits...


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Sir.. I think you need a massage off flubs to ease of the pain :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Sir.. I think you need a massage off [Redacted] to ease of the pain :thumbup1:


 :scared: :blush: :death: RIGHT! that's it! oh boyeeeee your in twubble!!!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...soooo...lemme recap...your jeans exploded and you got a twinge and you were doing the twist wrong?
> 
> What were doing dancing round in the gym for anyway..EVERYBODY knows that you should only be doing the twist in an ole time tea dancey thing...hee heee....
> 
> Hey Softie.....don't you go doing anythng to aggravate your back today, cos if it goes again you won't be able to do anything for a while and that will be bad cos you're doing so well at the moment and all sorts of exciting things happening, I mean weight loss and all the lovely comments you are getting right? So, although I know you knowwwwwwww.....be sensible right?
> 
> Okay, I've done me "Auntie Flubs" talk...now then....gizza hug! ((((((((o)))))))) :laugh:
> 
> Have a good day....and get some hot/cold stuff on your twinging bits...


Are your hands hot or cold?check in with Bj between you it may make a set xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Strong fooker today

BACK

MED GRIP PULLDOWN

Half stack x 25 warm up

stack x 15 slow

stack x 12 mega slow

stack x 13 medium

stack midrange fail

OPPOSING WIDE GRIP PULLDOWN

half stack x 15

three quarter Stack x 12

" " " x 10

" " " x 11

SINGLE ARM VERY LOW ROW

3 X 10-14 Each arm

SEATED WIDE GRIP ROWS INTO STOMACH

1 X 15 Half stack

1 x 12 stack

1 x 8 stack plus 20k pinned to it

1 x 7 as above

1 x 8 as above

Felt like doing loads more ,but brains beat brawn today!

On quick maths 200 reps for back!


----------



## Davey666

Nice session buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Nice session buddy :thumbup1:


Thanks mate ,that is what a weekend of stress and no training does with booze and little good food pmsl,i have lost more fat too,bizare!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate ,that is what a weekend of stress and no training does with booze and little good food pmsl,i have lost more fat too,bizare!


Thats great news.


----------



## biglbs

No you cannot!:no:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Mr B - Good to see you back - Another half hearted work out I see :thumbup1: I don't know why you bother really cos its not paying off......... See how funny I can be on tinterweb!

For the record, hands neither hot or cold, but feet and bum always freezing, but I understand that is a woman thing :whistling: Welcome back - East Anglia misses you already x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Mr B - Good to see you back - Another half hearted work out I see :thumbup1: I don't know why you bother really cos its not paying off......... See how funny I can be on tinterweb!
> 
> For the record, hands neither hot or cold, but feet and bum always freezing, but I understand that is a woman thing :whistling: Welcome back - East Anglia misses you already x


Yup that sure is,now how are we going to incorperate cold bum?

AS feet are nice but i see a lot of them pmsl


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey lovely,

Good to have you back after your weekend of shifting stuff......

looks like a great workout too....200 reps for back...wowee!!

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Blimee,i popped in yours for tea and crumpets,you are in mine eating all my ginger nuts!!!xx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Blimee,i popped in yours for tea and crumpets,you are in mine eating all my ginger nuts!!!xx


  mmmm ginger nuts......nom nom.........dipped in yer tea till theyre all soggy...lovely..:laugh:xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> mmmm ginger nuts......nom nom.........dipped in yer tea till theyre all soggy...lovely..:laugh:xxx


Could have left me more than crumbs:crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

nice sesh there brother :thumbup1: keep it up


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> nice sesh there brother :thumbup1: keep it up


Thanks mate ,you ok?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food was

50g casein/30g bran

tin tuna 90g brown pasta

post workout matrix 100g in water with 10 dates

tin tuna 90g brown pasta/chilli

8oz sirloin,veg mix.

casein 70g half pint semi milk


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Blimee,i popped in yours for tea and crumpets,you are in mine eating all my ginger nuts!!!xx


I didn't know you dyed your hair!

Great back session by the way :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I didn't know you dyed your hair!
> 
> Great back session by the way :thumb:


Teehee,sllyus soddusses!

Cheers mate,you gonna come and have a smash and crash this week?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Teehee,sllyus soddusses!
> 
> Cheers mate,you gonna come and have a smash and crash this week?


Id love to mate, but its the last month of the last quarter of the financial year and the pressure is on big time at work, so I don't think there will be any way I can swing a daytime workout. :thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id love to mate, but its the last month of the last quarter of the financial year and the pressure is on big time at work, so I don't think there will be any way I can swing a daytime workout. :thumbdown:


I may pop up one evening ,you still at the gym?Looks like not!?!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I may pop up one evening ,you still at the gym?Looks like not!?!


If we can arrange an evening session then great :thumb: Id love to throw some iron around with you mate


----------



## biglbs

Will see what can do,how late though mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I normally train about 7.30 ish.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I normally train about 7.30 ish.


ok mate what and when you due?


----------



## BestBefore1989

next weeks plan is

Mon Bench and Deads

Wed Squat, OH Press and Row

Fri back to Bench and Deads

Your gym or mine?

LOL Id love to get you down to my gym on a Bench day, I think you'd scare the hell out of the regulars LOL


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> next weeks plan is
> 
> Mon Bench and Deads
> 
> Wed Squat, OH Press and Row
> 
> Fri back to Bench and Deads
> 
> Your gym or mine?
> 
> LOL Id love to get you down to my gym on a Bench day, I think you'd scare the hell out of the regulars LOL


Ok if i am back from c/van next mon


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Ok if i am back from c/van next mon


Great  Ill call you next Monday afternoon to sort it :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Morning fellow Iron mungers...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning big guy!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning big guy!


All prepped and ready i see,what time you up normaly ffs?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> All prepped and ready i see,what time you up normaly ffs?


5am mon-fri lol

7am at weekends - that's my lie in


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, have a good one


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 5am mon-fri lol
> 
> 7am at weekends - that's my lie in


McDonalds breakfast crew start at 5:30 Biglbs, so Rob needs to get in early if he wants to get all his 5 stars this year.

Gogo Rob, employee of the month for you.

Morning Big Lbs!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> McDonalds breakfast crew start at 5:30 Biglbs, so Rob needs to get in early if he wants to get all his 5 stars this year.
> 
> Gogo Rob, employee of the month for you.
> 
> Morning Big Lbs!


This is true


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> McDonalds breakfast crew start at 5:30 Biglbs, so Rob needs to get in early if he wants to get all his 5 stars this year.
> 
> Gogo Rob, employee of the month for you.
> 
> Morning Big Lbs!


 :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr Big! Have a tops day x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Light legs done as pull in quad from jeans explosion still an issue

2 x 15 bodyweight squat

2 x 100k x 12

leg extensions 3 sets to burn only

sldl

3 x 20 using dumbells

done ,not even sweating but will help me heal

food so far

80g oats/80g matrix

2 eggs/2 bacon on 1 w/meal tst


----------



## Davey666

Good morning buddy...


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Morning fellow Iron mungers...


Morning Mr. Beast


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Morning Mr. Beast


Morning buddy,you ok?


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Good morning buddy...


Ok mate?Diet ok?


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Morning buddy,you ok?


Yes thanks mate. Just about to smash shoulders. Any tips for today's sesh?


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Yes thanks mate. Just about to smash shoulders. Any tips for today's sesh?


Superset upright rows with lateral raises,pyramid style with multi drop,that will be a good move after seated smith press


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Superset upright rows with lateral raises,pyramid style with multi drop,that will be a good move after seated smith press


Do me a favour mate and drop into 'tom90's first cycle' journo and explain the benefits of upright rows, I tried and I think I confused the lad!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Ok mate?Diet ok?


I have not started it today. Will be tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Do me a favour mate and drop into 'tom90's first cycle' journo and explain the benefits of upright rows, I tried and I think I confused the lad!


Cannot see it,tell him to pop in here,no probs!


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Superset upright rows with lateral raises,pyramid style with multi drop,that will be a good move after seated smith press


On it!!!!


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> On it!!!!


I see.....PAIN!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Do me a favour mate and drop into 'tom90's first cycle' journo and explain the benefits of upright rows, I tried and I think I confused the lad!


Found and done,that Simon spouts crap all over the form!


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Found and done,that Simon spouts crap all over the form!


Ahh not just me that thinks so then eh? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Ahh not just me that thinks so then eh? :confused1:


Opininated half educated,unexperienced,argumentitive.....er do i go on?


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Opininated half educated,unexperienced,argumentitive.....er do i go on?


PMSL I see you know the guy well.

Dont understand how he was advocating dropping an exercise that offers variety and doing more of the same movement! Obviously isnt used to training to failure :lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food would have been

80g oats/80g matrix

2 eggs/2 bacon on 1 w/meal tst

70g matrix/7g fish oil

300g lean mince/chilli/garlic/scotch bonnet/s and p/brussels

100g as above later with casein 80g

now that is low carb(100g),yesterday was medium..(230g carbs)


----------



## TELBOR

Morning small pence


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...have a good day...it's piddling down here...sigh....quite a change from yesterday....x


----------



## Davey666

Morning buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning small pence


Hi rollet,hope your well



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...have a good day...it's piddling down here...sigh....quite a change from yesterday....x


Morning petal!



Davey666 said:


> Morning buddy :thumbup1:


Ok dudeski


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Food would have been
> 
> 80g oats/80g matrix
> 
> 2 eggs/2 bacon on 1 w/meal tst
> 
> 70g matrix/7g fish oil
> 
> 300g lean mince/chilli/garlic/scotch bonnet/s and p/brussels
> 
> 100g as above later with casein 80g
> 
> now that is low carb(100g),yesterday was medium..(230g carbs)


scotch bonnet? fukc me you're hardcore.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella......froidayyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeee..... :bounce: :bounce:

Only half a day at work today tool...whoop whoop.....have a nice day mister...x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella......froidayyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeee..... :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Only half a day at work today tool...whoop whoop.....have a nice day mister...x


Morning lovely ,your up as early as me,but i did not turn pooter on,just could not sleep,you?


----------



## TELBOR

Early bird today!!


----------



## Davey666

Morning Tom, You stay up all night moving your shed 

Any training today?


----------



## onthebuild

Morning mate, what's in this fine (rainy) Friday?


----------



## bluejoanna

What is it with all these folk that cannot sleep....Can I join your club? Instead of getting up and logging in here, I tend to stare at the ceiling and wonder if I should get up......Have yourself a terrific day Mr Big - Caravan this weekend? If so wrap up warm - there's stupid "snow" talk. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

have a good one mate


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Morning Tom, You stay up all night moving your shed
> 
> Any training today?


Hi mate,yes thinking of it,realy ate sh1t yesterday on carb up day,fry up with fried slice,2 packs peanuts-large lol,oats,prot powder,chicken with crispy skin,couple bottles wine,som sweets,the list goes on..



onthebuild said:


> Morning mate, what's in this fine (rainy) Friday?


wholesaler/stock done,bought whole fillet for £39,plus 1kg smoked salmon,£40 worth of aged best sirloin for £20,good ol bookers!(my lad works there nowlol)



bluejoanna said:


> What is it with all these folk that cannot sleep....Can I join your club? Instead of getting up and logging in here, I tend to stare at the ceiling and wonder if I should get up......Have yourself a terrific day Mr Big - Caravan this weekend? If so wrap up warm - there's stupid "snow" talk. x


The weather cannot make mind up!

I am looking at a motorhome in w sussex so prob will stay at caravan as it is on way!

Log on next time http://www.ewpnet.com/full-moon.htm new moon is rising awoooooo!GRRRXX



BestBefore1989 said:


> have a good one mate


XX YOU TOO


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Need to sort out,food

2 burgan tst,60g casein in water

4 sausages in white crusty sarny with mustard and red.....eeek

grapes

gonna have chicken tikka home made in a mo


----------



## biglbs

strike tikka and add 500 g chicken breast in yellow bean sauce,nom and gone!!


----------



## Davey666

Did you do any training?


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Did you do any training?


Nag,Nag,Nag,,,,,,,,,,i am going soon buddy xx


----------



## Davey666

Good good good.

I be doing back soon


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok realy feel flat and weak,as probs 0 test level now,not had trt for ages,but managed

Smith bench

20 x 100k

20 x 100k

15 x 100k

12 x 100k

10 x 100k

All reps where done tut style with focus on muscles.

 so no records there and feel pretty down due to lack of test/drive

Tricep pushdowns

25/20/20/17/10 reps on flat bar medium weight

20/17/14/12 reps on rope p/d

some random sets whilst talking to buddies.

Realy un motivated,but was up most of last night!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok realy feel flat and weak,as probs 0 test level now,not had trt for ages,but managed
> 
> Smith bench
> 
> 20 x 100k
> 
> 20 x 100k
> 
> 15 x 100k
> 
> 12 x 100k
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> All reps where done tut style with focus on muscles.
> 
> so no records there and feel pretty down due to lack of test/drive
> 
> Tricep pushdowns
> 
> 25/20/20/17/10 reps on flat bar medium weight
> 
> 20/17/14/12 reps on rope p/d
> 
> some random sets whilst talking to buddies.
> 
> Realy un motivated,but was up most of last night!


at least you still put the effort in :thumbup1:


----------



## Jon.B

Id be happy doing 20 reps of 100k on cycle! Been looking in for a while keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Jon.B said:


> Id be happy doing 20 reps of 100k on cycle! Been looking in for a while keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy and welcome to Barbarian's house of iron.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok realy feel flat and weak,as probs 0 test level now,not had trt for ages,but managed
> 
> Smith bench
> 
> 20 x 100k
> 
> 20 x 100k
> 
> 15 x 100k
> 
> 12 x 100k
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> All reps where done tut style with focus on muscles.
> 
> so no records there and feel pretty down due to lack of test/drive
> 
> Tricep pushdowns
> 
> 25/20/20/17/10 reps on flat bar medium weight
> 
> 20/17/14/12 reps on rope p/d
> 
> some random sets whilst talking to buddies.
> 
> Realy un motivated,but was up most of last night!


We all know your just warming up, and that your saving yourself for when we do a proper chest session on Monday. :sneaky2:


----------



## biglbs

oh yes monday,i am gonna regret this,,,,


----------



## biglbs

500g chicken .chilli/coriander/capers/chilli sauce/crumpets/raw cauliflower


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Davey666

Nice session buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I should give tut a session one time for chest, how do you rate it??


----------



## BestBefore1989

just doped in to wish you a good weekend away with the family :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> I should give tut a session one time for chest, how do you rate it??


Hi mate,for me it is another tool in our box,

i find it useful off cycle and on those days where your a bit less powerful,

so by using Tut principle and higher reps the intensity can be maintained ,if in a different way.

If you think i moved 7,500 kilo or 7.5 ton in that sesh and it was suspended for a long time in all,today i know i did it,pretty sore,but not as much as the usual Biglbs style sets,Tbh i could not give that intensity at the mo,i am just too lady like pmsl!!!

On cycle my set would be more like

5 x 180k

drop 8 x 140k

drop 10 x 100k

drop 6 to 8 60k

plus negs


----------



## biglbs

Just reached into dishwasher and back gone big time,,,,spasm,sharp pain/around to front too,appoint made at osteo for 4.30 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Just reached into dishwasher and back gone big time,,,,spasm,sharp pain/around to front too,appoint made at osteo for 4.30 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Sorry to hear that mate. Hope your feeling well soon.


----------



## biglbs

My fella is great mate,it will by 80% better when i walk out o his!thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Just reached into dishwasher and back gone big time,,,,spasm,sharp pain/around to front too,appoint made at osteo for 4.30 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Mate, its crazy how you can pull some serious weight when you lift and then you bend the wrong way and BAM!

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, its crazy how you can pull some serious weight when you lift and then you bend the wrong way and BAM!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


I think i started it off last week moving caravan/pegging etc,it has been a bit odd all week,then wallop,absolute agony at this min,grrrr.


----------



## BestBefore1989

roll on 4.30, hope your osteo sorts you out mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> roll on 4.30, hope your osteo sorts you out mate


Thanks Bro


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, its crazy how you can pull some serious weight when you lift and then you bend the wrong way and BAM!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


The weights dont break him the dinner plates can :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Treated and 50% better it should ease over 24hrs,so i have a bottle of vodka and red bull to help it along,,,yippee!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Treated and 50% better it should ease over 24hrs,so i have a bottle of vodka and red bull to help it along,,,yippee!


Now you got me thinking hmm do I go get a bottle of vodka :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Now you got me thinking hmm do I go get a bottle of vodka :lol:


 :nono:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Now you got me thinking hmm do I go get a bottle of vodka :lol:


Yeah, an empty one


----------



## flinty90

happy 100th page big boy X


----------



## biglbs

I have a near empty one going if you want it Dave


----------



## onthebuild

Have you learnt your lesson now?

Men aren't genetically adapted to load/unload dishwashers, this is a fact! Injuries are likely to occur, as you have proved.

Women on the other hand...


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Have you learnt your lesson now?
> 
> Men aren't genetically adapted to load/unload dishwashers, this is a fact! Injuries are likely to occur, as you have proved.
> 
> Women on the other hand...


Bwahahahahahah,i will be telling Mrs Lbs that,repped Btw funny as fook!


----------



## Davey666

Morning buddy... I do hope you kick fook out of the dishwasher today before it beats you up first


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> I have a near empty one going if you want it Dave


Its ok, I have an empty one now


----------



## biglbs

I am never gonna hear the end of this am i?

It is still agony,seems to have got worse again,i cannot bend,but need to drive to w sussex to view camper!!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> I am never gonna hear the end of this am i?
> 
> It is still agony,seems to have got worse again,i cannot bend,but need to drive to w sussex to view camper!!


Nope 

Have a nice drive :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...I hope your not driving in this weather? It's really hideous...I just drove 8 miles to work and I was cacking myself the whole way through...very scary....well, if you do, wrap up warm and make sure you check your car for all the cold weather stuff...de-icer and a blanket and all that sorta stuff.....don't get stuck! take care and wear your vest!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate. Hope your backs feeling better.

Stay out of the snow


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning mate. Hope your backs feeling better.
> 
> Stay out of the snow


And the dishwasher


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Tom :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Morning guys,back still awful(sorry BB4,,,,AIN'T gonna hayyypen)

Thanks for poppin in ,have a good one in this snow!!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Morning guys,back still awful(sorry BB4,,,,AIN'T gonna hayyypen)
> 
> Thanks for poppin in ,have a good one in this snow!!


Glad you popped in softie chops...was wondering if you were out in this awful weather...don't go..it's awful down this end..people having crashes all over the place...put it off to another day if you can...take care....hope you can do something about your back too..osteopath or something?...x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Glad you popped in softie chops...was wondering if you were out in this awful weather...don't go..it's awful down this end..people having crashes all over the place...put it off to another day if you can...take care....hope you can do something about your back too..osteopath or something?...x


Aww bless you,,,,,we went yesterday,but had enough trouble then,bloody jumper on QE bridge 2 hour delay going and coming back,took all day and camper was sh1t so left it too pmsl,ah well life a?

You take care Missy,i love driving in snow Btw i have RR 4x4 lol!!!

If you need a pull or a shove let me know,or even a nice cuppa and a big hug xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Morning guys,back still awful(sorry BB4,,,,AIN'T gonna hayyypen)
> 
> Thanks for poppin in ,have a good one in this snow!!


Can't be helped big man. Get yourself better and we can rearrange it.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Can't be helped big man. Get yourself better and we can rearrange it.


i AM properly sulking now though,thanks though buddy! x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Shipment from Toms Peptides has just arrived

20 x MOD-GRF

10 X GHRP-2

keep me busy once bacs arrives.


----------



## 25434

Great! New stuff to play with.....mods and grips and stuff......cool......errrr...I think....

Hope your all tucked up and warm in this poop weather....turn the fire up a notch, kick orrrf your slippers and watch something noice...x


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Shipment from Toms Peptides has just arrived
> 
> 20 x MOD-GRF
> 
> 10 X GHRP-2
> 
> keep me busy once bacs arrives.


Enjoy


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Great! New stuff to play with.....mods and grips and stuff......cool......errrr...I think....
> 
> Hope your all tucked up and warm in this poop weather....turn the fire up a notch, kick orrrf your slippers and watch something noice...x


Yes all cosy and warm here,take it easy darling xx



Sweat said:


> Enjoy


I will mate,i keep looking at my Tren h and gettin all impatient,ah well health first at my age!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, hope your feeling better


----------



## 25434

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BigFella...its bitter outside today....bleurrrrrrrrrrggggghhhh...put your vest on! and keep little Mia well wrapped up and stick a hot water bottle in her hat to keep her head warm....  Dont go falling on the ice anywhere today!!! THAT softie chops is an order....order of the Flublets....


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> Yes all cosy and warm here,take it easy darling xx
> 
> I will mate,i keep looking at my Tren h and gettin all impatient,ah well *health first* at my age!


Ain't that the truth Mr Big :thumbup1: Health first, Barbarian later. Hope you are on the mend soon - sending hugs from snow free Suffolk x


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Yes all cosy and warm here,take it easy darling xx
> 
> I will mate,i keep looking at my Tren h and gettin all impatient,ah well health first at my age!


Not heard of Tren H, it slower or faster than E?


----------



## Davey666

Morning dawg.. woof woof.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning mate, hope your feeling better


Cheers bud,off to have another twang,in a while as i cannot move too well at mo,thanks mate..



Flubs said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BigFella...its bitter outside today....bleurrrrrrrrrrggggghhhh...put your vest on! and keep little Mia well wrapped up and stick a hot water bottle in her hat to keep her head warm....  Dont go falling on the ice anywhere today!!! THAT softie chops is an order....order of the Flublets....


Make us a hot soup please,when your passin the kettle xx



bluejoanna said:


> Ain't that the truth Mr Big :thumbup1: Health first, Barbarian later. Hope you are on the mend soon - sending hugs from snow free Suffolk x


Truth is though i have had about enough of this 'ill' lark,it does my head in,hard at moment ,very hard,,,,awiating scan results

Thanks as always guys for dropping in,x


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Not heard of Tren H, it slower or faster than E?


Yes huge backed/shoulders one!looking good mate!

It is old school parabolan faster than e ,slower than a!



Davey666 said:


> Morning dawg.. woof woof.


meeeeeow mate1


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite big yin, hope alls going well


----------



## TELBOR

Tren hex mate? @DiggyV used to run that I think?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Yes huge backed/shoulders one!looking good mate!
> 
> It is old school parabolan faster than e ,slower than a!
> 
> meeeeeow mate1


Haha, interesting mate.

Tren is great stuff, some sides of course but great overall. lol.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite big yin, hope alls going well


Oink!



R0BLET said:


> Tren hex mate? @DiggyV used to run that I think?


I remember it coming out ,everyone went on ot it 2 or 3 weeks on with prop/2 or 3 weeks off with clen in between,built some massve guys that way too

I intend to do the same again but without clen ,but with peps all the time,if i ever get well!



Sweat said:


> Haha, interesting mate.
> 
> Tren is great stuff, some sides of course but great overall. lol.


With sort and low dose courses,you do not get the sides anywhere near as bad ,hence why we did it!

Back just clicked again and 90% better,thank God!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Oh mate. Sorry about your back. You know you have my sympathies. Ay better yet? It's always weeks for me.


----------



## Double J

Alright big lbs? 

Just catching up in here and see that your back has just clicked back in :thumb:

Delighted for you mate and hope it's the start of a long injury-free and healthy run for you....

Love how you manage to stay positive; a great way to be :thumbup1:

If you ever fancy recouping in the Canary Islands give me a shout mate; just booked flights for next month - less than £200 return for the both of us

Can't beat a few days chilling and soaking up the incessant sunshine....and the local hospitality of course :beer:

Catch you soon big fella x


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Alright big lbs?
> 
> Just catching up in here and see that your back has just clicked back in :thumb:
> 
> Delighted for you mate and hope it's the start of a long injury-free and healthy run for you....
> 
> Love how you manage to stay positive; a great way to be :thumbup1:
> 
> If you ever fancy recouping in the Canary Islands give me a shout mate; just booked flights for next month - less than £200 return for the both of us
> 
> Can't beat a few days chilling and soaking up the incessant sunshine....and the local hospitality of course :beer:
> 
> Catch you soon big fella x


Hay buddy,that is so kind of you thanks,

do you think i would need a row of seats to myself,pmsl?

I have to say even i am struggling to stay positive just now,i realy am!

I want to go to my follow up and be given a final thmbs up,it seems the think something aint right as this is third heart scan,all the others seemed ok,apart from what appears to be a growth on heart valve ,could have been there all my life they think,well all i want to do is crack on,what makes it worse is i have no Test in me so i feel bad enough without this sh1t on top,the other day i had another issue flare up,that is unrelated(i think)but a bit nasty too,though i am hoping it may resolve itself,i have researched and it may do,if not after another week i wll have to consult on that too,but i aint going to worry yet.

Love and hugs to you both xx lots of them too


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Oh mate. Sorry about your back. You know you have my sympathies. Ay better yet? It's always weeks for me.


Yes i saw that in your journal,can you not get a good osteo realy worth weight in gold,i was not walking without support the other day,now thinking of gym again


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Hay buddy,that is so kind of you thanks,
> 
> do you think i would need a row of seats to myself,pmsl?
> 
> I have to say even i am struggling to stay positive just now,i realy am!
> 
> I want to go to my follow up and be given a final thmbs up,it seems the think something aint right as this is third heart scan,all the others seemed ok,apart from what appears to be a growth on heart valve ,could have been there all my life they think,well all i want to do is crack on,what makes it worse is i have no Test in me so i feel bad enough without this sh1t on top,the other day i had another issue flare up,that is unrelated(i think)but a bit nasty too,though i am hoping it may resolve itself,i have researched and it may do,if not after another week i wll have to consult on that too,but i aint going to worry yet.
> 
> Love and hugs to you both xx lots of them too


No mate....I think you'd manage with just the two :lol:

Maybe they are just being thorough; am sure they would have accelerated things a long time ago if they thought there could be serious problems? Maybe best to think of it like that?

I can certainly sympathise with the lack of test...it took me a long time to realise just how much it can effect you. Thought you were on TRT though (prescribed I mean, not just the unofficial "top up" you add in  ). Have they/you stopped that?

Whatever the other issue is I hope it does right itself over the next week; definitely best not to worry about it - the human body is an amazing thing and as you say it may well correct itself so you are doing the right thing :thumbup1:

Chin up mate and all the best to you and your family too xx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Yes i saw that in your journal,can you not get a good osteo realy worth weight in gold,i was not walking without support the other day,now *thinking of gym again*


OI!!!! stop that thinking stuff right now! you can't go back until yourr...your...well, your back is better! right? now come on you...gotta be careful....and you have to try to be positive my fave big ole softie choppers....bods take time to recover from stuff.....sigh...I'm sorry you're finding it difficult at the moment...I know it's frustrating to be unwell and not be able to do stuff...I have been there myself and I was quite unwell...not like your illness, a different sort but it does make me relate tohow you are feeling..it's a total bummer...but you just have go with it cos no amount of crossness and stuff will make it better quicker....and I know that doesn't help but what sort of Ti'nternet bud would I be if I told you any different cos it would be a lie right?...

Have a hug ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...that wuz a biggun! I'll prolly have to cut down the weekend one to compensate now...see what you've made me do now?

tsk....tell you wut...no more naughty step for you okay? the cold wind wont do you any favours and I have washed the cushions and put 'em up for spring and summer so your bottom would go square too...so youre excused for now...and so is Rykers...but don't tell him that cos I'm practising mental punishment...hee heee...cough....you know...the fear of [Redacted] naughty step...it's a might deterrent I know....

 take care mister..x


----------



## DiggyV

Yup Trenbolone HexaHydroBenzylCarbonate to give it its full title. :wink:

The old school Parabolan that has taken on mythical status. Some of us oldies were lucky to run it back in the late 80s. As biggie says faster than E (just - not by a lot though) and a damn sight slower than A. and really the ONLY safe injectable Tren available back then. Some people used to crush up Tren Ace tabs used for putting muscle on cattle and inject that, but for the sane people Parabolan was the only choice.

It is often listed on gear sites as Tren Acetate - Parabolan was NEVER Tren Ace - this is just bad information being passed as truth.

Alpha Pharma do a correctly dosed Parabolan and the closest to the original I have found, comes in 1.5ml Ampoules, with 76.5mg per amp (51mg/ml). Its a long molecule and so is more difficult to get a lot into a ml. Probably can be done now, but back then 51mg/ml was the limit.

Compare this with modern Tren E which is normally dosed at 200mg/ml.

Great at keeping you lean while bulking.

Done overdo the stuff though, it can be a MoFo. Always run with Test, I reckon it should be run at 4:1 Test:Tren ratio, particularly if running longer term, and is super effective at this ratio, drop fat and gain mass - perfect - as long as your diet is spot on. Can be run at 2:1 Te:Tr on a run up to a show to maintain mass, a couple of the semi-pros on here I know run at this ratio.

And Hi again guys!


----------



## DiggyV

Sweat said:


> Haha, interesting mate.
> 
> Tren is great stuff, some sides of course but great overall. lol.


Genuinely NEVER had sides on Tren, but as per above post, only ever run it at 4:1 Test:Tren, my sweet spot dose for big strength and mass is 800:200, but for reasonable gains, and fat loss I have run it very long term at 400:100 with zero sides.

Sides do exist - but at high doses - there is no need to run Tren at high doses. Seriously no need at all.


----------



## 25434

DiggyV said:


> Yup *Trenbolone HexaHydroBenzylCarbonate *to give it its full title. :wink:


easy for you to say :blink: :laugh:


----------



## Sweat

DiggyV said:


> Genuinely NEVER had sides on Tren, but as per above post, only ever run it at 4:1 Test:Tren, my sweet spot dose for big strength and mass is 800:200, but for reasonable gains, and fat loss I have run it very long term at 400:100 with zero sides.
> 
> Sides do exist - but at high doses - there is no need to run Tren at high doses. Seriously no need at all.


I just doing 1g Test, 600mg Tren and 600mg Mast, all E, not massive sides as such, just aggression is up on normal, but could just be gear dose overall and not the Tren.

It working ok so not too bothered about a bit of aggression, which I can always control if needed.


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> No mate....I think you'd manage with just the two :lol:
> 
> Maybe they are just being thorough; am sure they would have accelerated things a long time ago if they thought there could be serious problems? Maybe best to think of it like that?
> 
> I can certainly sympathise with the lack of test...it took me a long time to realise just how much it can effect you. Thought you were on TRT though (prescribed I mean, not just the unofficial "top up" you add in  ). Have they/you stopped that?
> 
> Whatever the other issue is I hope it does right itself over the next week; definitely best not to worry about it - the human body is an amazing thing and as you say it may well correct itself so you are doing the right thing :thumbup1:
> 
> Chin up mate and all the best to you and your family too xx


Yes mate,they put me on but due to high RBC i stopped it all,should be in the clear now,i hope,but gotta wait for endo opinion!



DiggyV said:


> Yup Trenbolone HexaHydroBenzylCarbonate to give it its full title. :wink:
> 
> The old school Parabolan that has taken on mythical status. Some of us oldies were lucky to run it back in the late 80s. As biggie says faster than E (just - not by a lot though) and a damn sight slower than A. and really the ONLY safe injectable Tren available back then. Some people used to crush up Tren Ace tabs used for putting muscle on cattle and inject that, but for the sane people Parabolan was the only choice.
> 
> It is often listed on gear sites as Tren Acetate - Parabolan was NEVER Tren Ace - this is just bad information being passed as truth.
> 
> Alpha Pharma do a correctly dosed Parabolan and the closest to the original I have found, comes in 1.5ml Ampoules, with 76.5mg per amp (51mg/ml). Its a long molecule and so is more difficult to get a lot into a ml. Probably can be done now, but back then 51mg/ml was the limit.
> 
> Compare this with modern Tren E which is normally dosed at 200mg/ml.
> 
> Great at keeping you lean while bulking.
> 
> Done overdo the stuff though, it can be a MoFo. Always run with Test, I reckon it should be run at 4:1 Test:Tren ratio, particularly if running longer term, and is super effective at this ratio, drop fat and gain mass - perfect - as long as your diet is spot on. Can be run at 2:1 Te:Tr on a run up to a show to maintain mass, a couple of the semi-pros on here I know run at this ratio.
> 
> And Hi again guys!





DiggyV said:


> Genuinely NEVER had sides on Tren, but as per above post, only ever run it at 4:1 Test:Tren, my sweet spot dose for big strength and mass is 800:200, but for reasonable gains, and fat loss I have run it very long term at 400:100 with zero sides.
> 
> Sides do exist - but at high doses - there is no need to run Tren at high doses. Seriously no need at all.


Exactly all the above ,i run it for two weeks,third just prop prolly,with prov.,then off for 3 weeks (for me)this should prevent a repeat of rbc probs which Deca caused me,i should have known better,i half expected it.

I never suffered sides on this and rate it 5 star,with prop and prov(d/bol back in the day was nice with it)

All i run is 2 x parabolan/week plus 300mg propionate with prov backing it up.Blinding job done and of course my beloved peps!



Flubs said:


> OI!!!! stop that thinking stuff right now! you can't go back until yourr...your...well, your back is better! right? now come on you...gotta be careful....and you have to try to be positive my fave big ole softie choppers....bods take time to recover from stuff.....sigh...I'm sorry you're finding it difficult at the moment...I know it's frustrating to be unwell and not be able to do stuff...I have been there myself and I was quite unwell...not like your illness, a different sort but it does make me relate tohow you are feeling..it's a total bummer...but you just have go with it cos no amount of crossness and stuff will make it better quicker....and I know that doesn't help but what sort of Ti'nternet bud would I be if I told you any different cos it would be a lie right?...
> 
> Have a hug ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...that wuz a biggun! I'll prolly have to cut down the weekend one to compensate now...see what you've made me do now?
> 
> tsk....tell you wut...no more naughty step for you okay? the cold wind wont do you any favours and I have washed the cushions and put 'em up for spring and summer so your bottom would go square too...so youre excused for now...and so is Rykers...but don't tell him that cos I'm practising mental punishment...hee heee...cough....you know...the fear of Flubs naughty step...it's a might deterrent I know....
> 
> take care mister..x


Thanks Flublet,xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Yes i saw that in your journal,can you not get a good osteo realy worth weight in gold,i was not walking without support the other day,now thinking of gym again


Been to more osteo's, chiro's, physio's, and acupuncturists than I can shake a stick at mate


----------



## biglbs

My original back problem is popped l3 and that is still there,will never go and does play up,this is tited sacrem and is fixable but recurring,your problen is similar to my l3 then?


----------



## Davey666

Good mroning bigs & dishwasher


----------



## biglbs

Morning Miss


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> Exactly all the above ,i run it for two weeks,third just prop prolly,with prov.,then off for 3 weeks (for me)this should prevent a repeat of rbc probs which Deca caused me,i should have known better,i half expected it.
> 
> I never suffered sides on this and rate it 5 star,with prop and prov(d/bol back in the day was nice with it)
> 
> All i run is 2 x parabolan/week plus 300mg propionate with prov backing it up.Blinding job done and of course my beloved peps!


I run test blends and long esters only now - just cant be ar5ed pining more than once a week! :lol:

But Tren used intelligently, and always in combination with Test, will help put on lean muscle at a manageable rate. Putting lots of muscle on too quickly is NOT a good thing - your muscles get stronger than your tendons and I know too many people that have torn muscles off the bone as the tendons cannot keep up and are not strong enough. Also high doses of Test (or its derivatives - nand, tren, mast etc etc) can reduce the flexion in the tendons and again this will result in you needing your tendons reattaching. Not very nice at all, and weeks and weeks and weeks of not even lifting a bean tin.

I am old - now pay attention you young whippersnappers! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> I run test blends and long esters only now - just cant be ar5ed pining more than once a week! :lol:
> 
> But Tren used intelligently, and always in combination with Test, will help put on lean muscle at a manageable rate. Putting lots of muscle on too quickly is NOT a good thing - your muscles get stronger than your tendons and I know too many people that have torn muscles off the bone as the tendons cannot keep up and are not strong enough. Also high doses of Test (or its derivatives - nand, tren, mast etc etc) can reduce the flexion in the tendons and again this will result in you needing your tendons reattaching. Not very nice at all, and weeks and weeks and weeks of not even lifting a bean tin.
> 
> I am old - now pay attention you young whippersnappers! :lol:


I preach this all the time,i am 49!

I also am always telling guys to have some very high rep phases to strengthen tendons,the blood flow to them is pretty bad and by using high reps i find that i never pull tendons,yet use some pretty large weights when on the heavy phases,on very little(if any --now)gear.

I do find peptides give tendons a real chance too.

It is nice to hear a fellow 'mature trainer'saying the same especialy about dose!


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> I preach this all the time,i am 49!
> 
> I also am always telling guys to have some very high rep phases to strengthen tendons,the blood flow to them is pretty bad and by using high reps i find that i never pull tendons,yet use some pretty large weights when on the heavy phases,on very little(if any --now)gear.
> 
> I do find peptides give tendons a real chance too.
> 
> It is nice to hear a fellow 'mature trainer'saying the same especialy about dose!


Well you got 2 years on me :wink: , but I used to train with national and international BB-ers and even some of those guys just put too much in, even after years of doing it correctly, and then suddenly PING! Worst one was I was training with a former Mr Wales and we were doing Leg press, and there was a noise like an elastic band being snapped against skin as 1/3 of his right glute tore away from the bone. But that was nothing compared to the noise he then produced, made me feel ill. Even though he got really quick treatment and surgery, he never fully recovered and never went on stage again.

High dosages are just not required, nice consistent gains, smart training and good diet with some supplementation (fish oils particularly) and AAS used with intelligence, will see you still in this game and lifting pretty decent weights at 45+. Trying to put on a stone of muscle in 6 weeks, running multiple grams of AAS PW, is only going to have one conclusion....


----------



## biglbs

Exactly,i used to train at Muscleworks in the 90's(i think you did?)

Jd Dawadoo,Amoury Francis, both held british heavy weight titles

Mike Harvey and rhino,both from 'Gladiators

Mike williams natty world class ,the list goes on,

I remember Amoury had to stop training and let his heart shrink back for a year as it doubled in size from Rbc/stim use!

I have used massive doses in my 20's but i think we learn as age creeps in,that it is far better to gain and keep,rather than resemble a balloon,inflated and deflated by gear!

I am loving what i do at the mo,it just gets better imo

So how are things sir?Still in Dorset?How is Lisa?Kids?


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> Exactly,i used to train at Muscleworks in the 90's(i think you did?)
> 
> Jd Dawadoo,Amoury Francis, both held british heavy weight titles
> 
> Mike Harvey and rhino,both from 'Gladiators
> 
> Mike williams natty world class ,the list goes on,
> 
> I remember Amoury had to stop training and let his heart shrink back for a year as it doubled in size from Rbc/stim use!
> 
> I have used massive doses in my 20's but i think we learn as age creeps in,that it is far better to gain and keep,rather than resemble a balloon,inflated and deflated by gear!
> 
> I am loving what i do at the mo,it just gets better imo
> 
> So how are things sir?Still in Dorset?How is Lisa?Kids?


I was up in North Wales Gyms at that point mate - only got down to MW just over 2 years ago. The balloon up and down is quite funny to watch especially as people move up in AAS strengths and doses, particularly orals - where something like Anadrol / Anapolan will turn you into the Michelin man double quick. They then started carrying invisible carpets under their arms, and then stopped AAS and suddenly were back to the same size when they started. PMSL

Like you I am loving training right now, probably more than I ever did, my lifts are not far off what they were 25 years ago and will exceed them in the next 12 weeks or so I reckon.

All good mate - still sorting things out - never straight forward, but we'll get there, without any doubt.


----------



## biglbs

Nice to hear that mate,i send you both all the very best as usual,your always welcome in here my friend.

Speakin of lifts i did 207 k and 5 at 180k bench have a target of 230k by year end,on these low doses,proves the point realy a?

That will be near my best ever ,,,,,


----------



## Milky

You any better mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You any better mate ?


Hi buddy,

still awaiting results from scan and will no doubt need bloods done again,so realy just waiting,back is giving massive grief still,it will need another click on Friday,that should do it i hope,I will train tomorrow though as drives me crackers!

Thanks for poppin in mate.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> still awaiting results from scan and will no doubt need bloods done again,so realy just waiting,back is giving massive grief still,it will need another click on Friday,that should do it i hope,I will train tomorrow though as drives me crackers!
> 
> Thanks for poppin in mate.


Just gutted for you mate, you got all the bits in place to smash it and all this....


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Just gutted for you mate, you got all the bits in place to smash it and all this....


I know mate,it is a bitch,i will just have to wait,it aint so bad,,,,,,sob,sob,honest!

There are plenty worse of than me,i cannot wait to crash on ,Biglbs style,it will not be long,pm sent in a mo!


----------



## biglbs

Morning fellow reservoir dogs...


----------



## Davey666

Morning buddy.... Get some cardio done if you can.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Morning buddy.... Get some cardio done if you can.


Gonna try gym if time allows

Cannot sit on bike,back freaks out!pmsl


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Gonna try gym if time allows
> 
> Cannot sit on bike,back freaks out!pmsl


Could always go for a walk


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Could always go for a walk


Fvck that!


----------



## Keeks

Good morning! Hope you're well and have a good day!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, hope things are steadily going in the right direction. Really wish you all the best in getting back on form.


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Fvck that!


I love walking. When its nice weather I make the kids walk with me when taking dogs out, usually do 10 miles. The youngest loves it but the older one moans like fcuk lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, I would say take it easy down the gym, but I know Id be wasting my breath.

Have a good one


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Good morning! Hope you're well and have a good day!


Hi sweetheart all the better now xx



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, hope things are steadily going in the right direction. Really wish you all the best in getting back on form.


Seems to take so long mate,seems like i have ten mins at it and 6 months held up....pmsl



Davey666 said:


> I love walking. When its nice weather I make the kids walk with me when taking dogs out, usually do 10 miles. The youngest loves it but the older one moans like fcuk lol


I have a nice car



BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning mate, I would say take it easy down the gym, but I know Id be wasting my breath.
> 
> Have a good one


You can come if you like,this afternoon?


----------



## Keeks

About time Mr!!!!! Yay, thats really great to hear! :thumb: And no more now!


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello mr big loabs  have urself a good 1


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> hello mr big loabs  have urself a good 1


Lookin hunky there young man!

Whatever your upto is working


----------



## biglbs

WHAT A CRACKING DAY THIS IS!!

Got £800 credit from power company

Rates/ tax demand for cafe should be £1917 for year,but is waived to help out small companies once more,,,,yes!

And to top it our cafe had a visit from Hygein dept (random)My Mrs was there and spoke to them ,score 5 STARS YET AGAIN(MAX)4 years running now!!!!Get in!

Won a motorhome that will return me some decent profit,bought a 'dolly'a frame tow rig,so i can go alone and tow back motorhomes upto 3.5 ton by myself,in my Rangie,it will tow them,,,,fookin marvelous day...


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> WHAT A CRACKING DAY THIS IS!!
> 
> Got £800 credit from power company
> 
> Rates/ tax demand for cafe should be £1917 for year,but is waived to help out small companies once more,,,,yes!
> 
> And to top it our cafe had a visit from Hygein dept (random)My Mrs was there and spoke to them ,score 5 STARS YET AGAIN(MAX)4 years running now!!!!Get in!
> 
> Won a motorhome that will return me some decent profit,bought a 'dolly'a frame tow rig,so i can go alone and tow back motorhomes upto 3.5 ton by myself,in my Rangie,it will tow them,,,,fookin marvelous day...


Oh thats why you in good mood 

Thanks for reps buddy.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Oh thats why you in good mood
> 
> Thanks for reps buddy.


Red wine later me thinks,,,,,,,,nice to have good news for once


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Red wine later me thinks,,,,,,,,nice to have good news for once


No booze for me. Going strict non at all for a few months.

Its all work no play from now on, and get ths bad cholestrol down....hopefully.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Lookin hunky there young man!
> 
> Whatever your upto is working


thank you mate 

and superb news ^ :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna

Chuffed for you Mr Big - cracking news all round. Reckon you will enjoy the red wine x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Chuffed for you Mr Big - cracking news all round. Reckon you will enjoy the red wine x


Thanks nice when it happens that way!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hi sweetheart all the better now xx
> 
> Seems to take so long mate,seems like i have ten mins at it and 6 months held up....pmsl
> 
> I have a nice car
> 
> You can come if you like,this afternoon?


Thanks for the offer mate. I've only just seen the post.

Life will get easier for me next month (I HOPE)

Lets sort out a session first week in April :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

how are you doing big tommy gun X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> how are you doing big tommy gun X


Looks like @Uriel in your avi mate,but a bit smaller!

Realy looking well,keep it up bro x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Looks like @Uriel in your avi mate,but a bit smaller!
> 
> Realy looking well,keep it up bro x


fcuk off Uriel is smaller than that lol (JOKE) he is a tank X


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off Uriel is smaller than that lol (JOKE) he is a tank X


Fukin bicep boy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just today to get through and its the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Davey666

Good morning buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## loganator

congrats on your lucky streak mate .....could do with a bit rubing off onto me pal lol ! hows the training going ?


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr Big

Its all so quiet in here, so suspect you are off spending your ill gotten gains - I don't blame you one bit! Thanks so much for the reps, I would give em straight back, but got to spread the love a bit more first. Have a great weekend x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big
> 
> Its all so quiet in here, so suspect you are off spending your ill gotten gains - I don't blame you one bit! Thanks so much for the reps, I would give em straight back, but got to spread the love a bit more first. Have a great weekend x


Morning Bj,nah i'm sorting out work stuff,got car cleaned,had a couple of meetings,bought some bits,that kinda stuff....


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> congrats on your lucky streak mate .....could do with a bit rubing off onto me pal lol ! hows the training going ?


Thanks,rare now aint they?

Training is going through a poop one at mo,severe back pain caused halt,service should be resumed next week only done odd bits at moment,i see yours is going real good!


----------



## biglbs

Good afternoon everyone else,HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Good afternoon everyone else,HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


YAAAA!! cant wait to get out of this office


----------



## biglbs

I have got to pick up a motorhome from Kent,so we will stay at caravan for a night of two,if i go quiet,that is why,i aint dead!!!!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> I have got to pick up a motorhome from Kent,so we will stay at caravan for a night of two,if i go quiet,that is why,i aint dead!!!!


Have a good weekend buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> I have got to pick up a motorhome from Kent,so we will stay at caravan for a night of two,if i go quiet,that is why,i aint dead!!!!


have a good ane mucka x


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Thanks,rare now aint they?
> 
> Training is going through a poop one at mo,severe back pain caused halt,service should be resumed next week only done odd bits at moment,i see yours is going real good!


thanks mate , hope you soon mended ....


----------



## biglbs

Just had cod/chips/wally/roll


----------



## biglbs

My kind of fun,the man is a legend


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> WHAT A CRACKING DAY THIS IS!!
> 
> Got £800 credit from power company
> 
> Rates/ tax demand for cafe should be £1917 for year,but is waived to help out small companies once more,,,,yes!
> 
> And to top it our cafe had a visit from Hygein dept (random)My Mrs was there and spoke to them ,score 5 STARS YET AGAIN(MAX)4 years running now!!!!Get in!
> 
> Won a motorhome that will return me some decent profit,bought a 'dolly'a frame tow rig,so i can go alone and tow back motorhomes upto 3.5 ton by myself,in my Rangie,it will tow them,,,,fookin marvelous day...


BigFella...woweeeeeee!!!! :bounce: :bounce: that is bloopin fab news for you and I'm so pleased for you....there had to be something good to even up the bad times yu been having recently hey? I'm so pleased....have a lovely weekend softie chops...indeed, have a lovely weekend...xx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I have got to pick up a motorhome from Kent,so we will stay at caravan for a night of two,if i go quiet,that is why,i* aint dead!*!!!


You better NOT be....  have a lovely weekend...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from a great session with Biglbs where once again he showed me how bench and triceps should be done :thumbup1:

I did my best and Biglbs smashed it.

Thanks for the session mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from a great session with Biglbs where once again he showed me how bench and triceps should be done :thumbup1:
> 
> I did my best and Biglbs smashed it.
> 
> Thanks for the session mate :thumb:


awweee....cool...I like that thought! ma 2 fave BigFellas knocking spots off each other and gerrrrrrrrrrrrowling like bears over iron and beating chesticles and stuff...grarrrrrrrgggghhhhh....hahahaha....noice one! heee hee...hope Softie choppers didn't hurt his back doing those benches...cos there's lots of arching of backs and clenching buttocks and stuff right? or is that just me wot does that...:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from a great session with Biglbs where once again he showed me how bench and triceps should be done :thumbup1:
> 
> I did my best and Biglbs smashed it.
> 
> Thanks for the session mate :thumb:


Aye,but i believe there was a nice bit of video of bb4 deadlifting 220k for reps,i will rep for that one too,if the cvnt holding the camera did'nt have his hand over the lens pmsl:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> awweee....cool...I like that thought! ma 2 fave BigFellas knocking spots off each other and gerrrrrrrrrrrrowling like bears over iron and beating chesticles and stuff...grarrrrrrrgggghhhhh....hahahaha....noice one! heee hee...hope Softie choppers didn't hurt his back doing those benches...cos there's lots of arching of backs and clenching buttocks and stuff right? or is that just me wot does that...:laugh:


Hay darlin',we had fun,i could noy beleive how much size the 'old boy' has put on,looked realy well for a natty:whistling:

It is always a pleasure to train with him too,lovely fella all the way.

My back does feel better for it tbh! xx


----------



## biglbs

I have sneaked a copy off bb4 regards our workout,as he is far more organised than me

My workout with BB4went like this

Bench press Just remember me is in fact BB4,scary a? :cool2:

60Kg Me X 15 BigLbs X 15

100Kg Me X 10 BigLbs X 10

100Kg Me X 5 BigLbs X 10 - midd range reps, no locking out, no touching the chest

Drop sets

Me

115Kg X3

110Kg X 1

100Kg X 3

60Kg X 10

BigLbs

140kg X 5

100Kg X 12

60Kg X 21

Close Grip Bench Press

60Kg Me X 20 BigLbs X 18

Tricep push Down

The full stack Me X 16 BigLbs X 28

The full stack Me X 13 BigLbs X 14

The full stack Me X 12 BigLbs X 14

Then Biglbs went off to bicep curl some huge lumps of iron whilst I did

Deadlift

60Kg X 5

60Kg X 5

100Kg X 5

140Kg X 3

180Kg X 2

220Kg X 3 - New PB This realy looked easy,i realy think if his mind would let him ,he would smash far more!!!!!!!!

Video to follow


----------



## Davey666

Good to see you back at it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Vid-yo??!!! Awesome stuff tom  have a good one


----------



## biglbs

Well that was a long drive to pick up a motorhome and tow it back here!!

I still ache from workout with my good friend BB4 the other dat,in a nice way,my back seems to be 90% better too,result...now just need Doc to leave me alone....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to hear your feeling better mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Good to hear you're aching in a good way and the back is feeling better...that is great news....I guess your teeth must hurting a bit right now.......

From pulling the motor home up the motorway with just them.....ya know, your teeth!..heehee....hey you! Just settle down, have a cuppa and get some rest......yawwwwwwnnnnn.....nearly bed time....cuppa tea time....


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to hear your feeling better mate :thumb:





Flubs said:


> Good to hear you're aching in a good way and the back is feeling better...that is great news....I guess your teeth must hurting a bit right now.......
> 
> Yeah guys i feel mighty fine tbh,unfortunatly i was pulling it so fast up the M20,I recon i have a speeding ticket coming.It will be in headlines"Man pulls motorhome with teath up M20,at 80mph",,,pmsl
> 
> From pulling the motor home up the motorway with just them.....ya know, your teeth!..heehee....hey you! Just settle down, have a cuppa and get some rest......yawwwwwwnnnnn.....nearly bed time....cuppa tea time....


----------



## biglbs

Morning Gentlfolks and ladieslegs!


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Morning Gentlfolks and ladieslegs!


Morning mate. Snowing up here again. This time last year the whole street smelt of barbecues and it was 30 degrees!! Oh well, hope it means we are in for a good long summer instead. Have a good one mate.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Snowing up here again. This time last year the whole street smelt of barbecues and it was 30 degrees!! Oh well, hope it means we are in for a good long summer instead. Have a good one mate.


That is the thing ,perhaps just perhaps it could,be well mate


----------



## Davey666

Morning Buddy :thumbup1:

Any lifting today?

Or cardio?


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Morning Buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> Any lifting today?
> 
> Or cardio?


Back in a bit,you mate?


----------



## Davey666

Chest & bi's


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

BACK TO BACK

WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS

15 x three quart stack

14 x stack

8 x stack plus 10k pinned on

5 x above

3 x above

CLOSE GRIP(PALMS FACING)PULLDOWN

12 x three quart stack

8 x stack

5 x stack plus 10k

3 x stack plus 20k

SEATED ROWS

20 X half stack

15 x three quarts stack

12 x stack

8 x stack plus 20k

5 x stack plus 30k

1 x pull and slowly release/stop/release stop rep until i failed completely

HIGH LEVEL ROPE PULLS(lIKE FACE PULLS BUT HIGHER UP AND PULLED TO CHEST)

Wanted to feel pump in rhomboids,these did a good job

3 x 15 reps slow and deliberate.

Back feels awsome,i look awsome,my god awsomeness is upon me.....


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BACK TO BACK
> 
> WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS
> 
> 15 x three quart stack
> 
> 14 x stack
> 
> 8 x stack plus 10k pinned on
> 
> 5 x above
> 
> 3 x above
> 
> CLOSE GRIP(PALMS FACING)PULLDOWN
> 
> 12 x three quart stack
> 
> 8 x stack
> 
> 5 x stack plus 10k
> 
> 3 x stack plus 20k
> 
> SEATED ROWS
> 
> 20 X half stack
> 
> 15 x three quarts stack
> 
> 12 x stack
> 
> 8 x stack plus 20k
> 
> 5 x stack plus 30k
> 
> 1 x pull and slowly release/stop/release stop rep until i failed completely
> 
> HIGH LEVEL ROPE PULLS(lIKE FACE PULLS BUT HIGHER UP AND PULLED TO CHEST)
> 
> Wanted to feel pump in rhomboids,these did a good job
> 
> 3 x 15 reps slow and deliberate.
> 
> Back feels awsome,i look awsome,my god awsomeness is upon me.....


Great session there buddy :thumbup1:

I used to love the close grip palms facing, much prefer then wide grip pulldowns. Used to feel it alot more.


----------



## Davey666

Oh and still cant rep ya lol.... I need to share the love first


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Great session there buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> I used to love the close grip palms facing, much prefer then wide grip pulldowns. Used to feel it alot more.


Wide grip and narrow hit it slightly different,i love the feeling you get from both then seated after,i feel 10ft wide,oh wait.....


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Wide grip and narrow hit it slightly different,i love the feeling you get from both then seated after,i feel 10ft wide,oh wait.....


 :lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Wide grip and narrow hit it slightly different,i love the feeling you get from both then seated after,i feel 10ft wide,oh wait.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BACK TO BACK
> 
> WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS
> 
> 15 x three quart stack
> 
> 14 x stack
> 
> 8 x stack plus 10k pinned on
> 
> 5 x above
> 
> 3 x above
> 
> CLOSE GRIP(PALMS FACING)PULLDOWN
> 
> 12 x three quart stack
> 
> 8 x stack
> 
> 5 x stack plus 10k
> 
> 3 x stack plus 20k
> 
> SEATED ROWS
> 
> 20 X half stack
> 
> 15 x three quarts stack
> 
> 12 x stack
> 
> 8 x stack plus 20k
> 
> 5 x stack plus 30k
> 
> 1 x pull and slowly release/stop/release stop rep until i failed completely
> 
> HIGH LEVEL ROPE PULLS(lIKE FACE PULLS BUT HIGHER UP AND PULLED TO CHEST)
> 
> Wanted to feel pump in rhomboids,these did a good job
> 
> 3 x 15 reps slow and deliberate.
> 
> Back feels awsome,i look awsome,my god awsomeness is upon me.....


Awsome :thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

Tah folks,i hurt now!


----------



## mikemull

Been away and no time to catch up on all I've missed but hope everything's well with you big fella!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Been away and no time to catch up on all I've missed but hope everything's well with you big fella!


What away,or AWAY?  ....Norman Stanley Fletcher.....THANKS MATE


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Recompasition diet,utilises some of the bodies needs from energy from its stored fat deposits,we all no fat cannot be turned directly into muscle so it is a bit missleading.However if you speed up the metabolism greatly and acustom it to regular feeds of non processed foods,such as fibreous veg/brown rice/spud/sweet spud/chicken breast/steak and the same,coupled with a highly anabolic environment and growth promoting resistance training,rest and some aerobic activity done in certain ways,you will be on a winner,that is a brief hang up and read,description.Rick has done this i am sure,ask him more as he can describe things far better than i


Nice for that someone had asked me if I was doing it and now I know what they ment. Good luck in your goals.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Nice for that someone had asked me if I was doing it and now I know what they ment. Good luck in your goals.


You are most welcome,glad to help,be sure to ask me anything you like buddy.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> You are most welcome,glad to help,be sure to ask me anything you like buddy.


Well if you say so lol. Would you be able to have a look at my journal? I know it might sound wierd but I think I can see me following the same way you have gone. I have a very good base to start and natural strength so maybe it would be a good line to follow. There is pics on there and all my measurements aswell. No worries if you haven't got the time and thanks for the reply.


----------



## biglbs

Just remembered Sat night i gave a northern lump an arm wrestle,

he said as did all his mates that he had never been beaten,

i tore all the tendons in his forearm,i just had a text saying so,

poor fella will be off work for weeks now,i feel real bad ,but he was giving it large:lol:Northern cvnts


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Well if you say so lol. Would you be able to have a look at my journal? I know it might sound wierd but I think I can see me following the same way you have gone. I have a very good base to start and natural strength so maybe it would be a good line to follow. There is pics on there and all my measurements aswell. No worries if you haven't got the time and thanks for the reply.


Sub in here to keep up buddy and i will have a look and see ,what do you mean the same way?,,,,a fat cvnt pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Sub in here to keep up buddy and i will have a look and see ,what do you mean the same way?,,,,a fat cvnt pmsl


I will sub now, thanks. Thanks aswell for having a look at my journal. No I didn't mean that lmao you just look like you are naturally stocky.

Thanks again


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I will sub now, thanks. Thanks aswell for having a look at my journal. No I didn't mean that lmao you just look like you are naturally stocky.
> 
> Thanks again


Pmsl same thing realy!!

I have just always loved lifting,i am not strict enough,no do i pretend to be to go through endless dieting,BB do,but i love the Biglbs on a bar!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Just remembered Sat night i gave a northern lump an arm wrestle,
> 
> he said as did all his mates that he had never been beaten,
> 
> i tore all the tendons in his forearm,i just had a text saying so,
> 
> poor fella will be off work for weeks now,i feel real bad ,but he was giving it large:lol:Northern cvnts


How north to be a cnut :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> How north to be a cnut :whistling:


About your area pmsl


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

all the best cvnts are northern!


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> all the best cvnts are northern!


You're only midway though,so you must McNearly a cvnt:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> You're only midway though,so you must McNearly a cvnt:lol:


Ah, but i'm a scouser really


----------



## Davey666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ah, but i'm a scouser really


Well ur defo classed a northen cnut too lol

Better than been a southern pussy


----------



## Sweat

Davey666 said:


> Well ur defo classed a northen cnut too lol
> 
> Better than been a southern pussy


I concur!

Southern fairies can't lift for shiz!


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ah, but i'm a scouser really





Davey666 said:


> Well ur defo classed a northen cnut too lol
> 
> Better than been a southern pussy







Northern monkies


----------



## biglbs

This cracks me up,what a lovely fella too!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Northern monkies


brilliant. the one on the right is my mum.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> This cracks me up,what a lovely fella too!


brilliant. Hope he got the job! his son didn't look big enough to be spotting that to me!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> This cracks me up,what a lovely fella too!


Seen that a few times, he is strong to be fair, looks really decent too.


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> Northern monkies


Ha ha ha - Brilliant - Now here's a dilemma - I was born in Sheffield, but now live daaaarrrrnnn saaaarrrrrf - My accent is most definitely not Northern, but my mum's is.........What does that make us?? x


----------



## onthebuild

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - Brilliant - Now here's a dilemma - I was born in Sheffield, but now live daaaarrrrnnn saaaarrrrrf - My accent is most definitely not Northern, but my mum's is.........What does that make us?? x


One of them there dirty foreigners... If you read the sun!


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - Brilliant - Now here's a dilemma - I was born in Sheffield, but now live daaaarrrrnnn saaaarrrrrf - My accent is most definitely not Northern, but my mum's is.........What does that make us?? x


Boootiful north?(see what i did?)



onthebuild said:


> One of them there dirty foreigners... If you read the sun!


Polski power


----------



## biglbs

Good morning everyone


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Good morning everyone


Good morning mate, you got much training planned for today?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Good morning mate, you got much training planned for today?


Prolly not buddy,i am a bit tired,only just got up pmsl

I am an early riser normaly,so i will listen to my body,it is saying ---'rest up and grow!'

How about you mate?


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Good morning everyone


Morning big man. How's you today?


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> Morning big man. How's you today?


Tired bro,need food and rest.

What you upto?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Prolly not buddy,i am a bit tired,only just got up pmsl
> 
> I am an early riser normaly,so i will listen to my body,it is saying ---'rest up and grow!'
> 
> How about you mate?


My legs where telling me to not get out of bed today lmao. Then I had to take my daughter school so they warmed up a bit now.

I have 3 kids 5 and under so I don't get chance for a lie in.

I am not training either today going to do some cardio instead.

You going to be chilling today then?


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Tired bro,need food and rest.
> 
> What you upto?


I'm watching this morning LMAO :lol:

Training my back later today and then taking the mother out for a Costa.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> My legs where telling me to not get out of bed today lmao. Then I had to take my daughter school so they warmed up a bit now.
> 
> I have 3 kids 5 and under so I don't get chance for a lie in.
> 
> I am not training either today going to do some cardio instead.
> 
> You going to be chilling today then?


That is one reason i never lie in,girl of 4yrs



CL0NE7 said:


> I'm watching this morning LMAO :lol:
> 
> Training my back later today and then taking the mother out for a Costa.


Was chemical bros for 5 mins and Hit cardio here just now,as long fast just completed,then in with peps,so would have just burnt fat,will give it another 5 mins and have protein drink...


----------



## Davey666

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - Brilliant - Now here's a dilemma - I was born in Sheffield, but now live daaaarrrrnnn saaaarrrrrf - My accent is most definitely not Northern, but my mum's is.........What does that make us?? x


Your northern monkey still :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Found some skinny cvnt in my mirror,this time i got a pic,now he recons he weighs 394lbs but i cannot see it the skinny cvnt.....


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Found some skinny cvnt in my mirror,this time i got a pic,now he recons he weighs 394k but i cannot see it the skinny cvnt.....
> View attachment 114410


You look like russian boss.... not a southern fairy :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> You look like russian boss.... not a southern fairy :whistling:


Russian boss?


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Russian boss?


Ya Russian maffia :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm not saying hes a big bloke but thats the new Galaxy 10 inch tablet he's holding


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm not saying hes a big bloke but thats the new Galaxy 10 inch tablet he's holding
> 
> Oi ,it is my new 52ins LED TV,thank you very much


----------



## biglbs

So i don't look slim then


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Found some skinny cvnt in my mirror,this time i got a pic,now he recons he weighs 394k but i cannot see it the skinny cvnt.....
> View attachment 114410


What was your starting weight mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good mate, defo V shape !!

Big cùnt!


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> What was your starting weight mate ?


You will love this mate,,,385lbs of pure fat pmsl

I went up to 412lbs whilst recomping,

Now 394lbs as you see me there(as @roblet says skinnyfat),but totaly natty for 4 months now,

Darkside in a while to get the final push,weight then ....who knows pmsl(Not a BB)


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate, defo V shape !!
> 
> Big cùnt!


Thanks Rob,i am just a bit stunned that my weight is still that high ,but i look that different Tbh


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Thanks Rob,i am just a bit stunned that my weight is still that high ,but i look that different Tbh


That's a good thing, you know that!

Too much too soon is never kept. Carry on mate, reps when I'm on the computer


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> That's a good thing, you know that!
> 
> Too much too soon is never kept. Carry on mate, reps when I'm on the computer


Thanks mate,you know what i mean though,i am actualy gonna be able to take my daughter swimming soon without the massive embarrasment i had(still a long way to go before totaly happy)

i recon 4 weeks on my little plan then 3 off and repeat i will be nearing happiness again in myself..all thanks to being on this board,,,,amazing,i never even liked pooters,now a lot of good friends are on here...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,you know what i mean though,i am actualy gonna be able to take my daughter swimming soon without the massive embarrasment i had(still a long way to go before totaly happy)
> 
> i recon 4 weeks on my little plan then 3 off and repeat i will be nearing happiness again in myself..all thanks to being on this board,,,,amazing,i never even liked pooters,now a lot of good friends are on here...


Perfect mate, just in time for the sun when I comes for a week then písses off lol.

The board helps in many ways mate  Glad your on track with this!

Crack on son :beer:


----------



## strongmanmatt

How are you doing Biglbs.

Hope your well mate!


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> How are you doing Biglbs.
> 
> Hope your well mate!


All good mate,you?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Found some skinny cvnt in my mirror,this time i got a pic,now he recons he weighs 394lbs but i cannot see it the skinny cvnt.....
> View attachment 114410


Mate that's a hell of a transformation. Well done, really.


----------



## Queenie

Errrr... BIG CHANGES IN HERE!!!! Flipping well done big guy. Proud of u.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Mate that's a hell of a transformation. Well done, really.





RXQueenie said:


> Errrr... BIG CHANGES IN HERE!!!! Flipping well done big guy. Proud of u.


Thanks guys it has been emotional! 

I am realy buzzed about the next move forward,unfortunatly i have some lose skin around me in places,it will have to tighten before i take top off now..


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Tom... Great to see ya buzzing :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Keep up the good work Big Lb's... or as it now looks "Big Lb's with slightly less Lb's"...


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys it has been emotional!
> 
> I am realy buzzed about the next move forward,unfortunatly i have some lose skin around me in places,it will have to tighten before i take top off now..


Aup mate, hows it going?

Need a bit of advice plz. Have posted a question on my journal if you get a min to have a look.

If your bust no worries.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys it has been emotional!
> 
> I am realy buzzed about the next move forward,unfortunatly i have some lose skin around me in places,it will have to tighten before i take top off now..


bit of nip 'n' tuck?


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> bit of nip 'n' tuck?


Well peps will help with time too,however when i go back on aas the skin will be needed as i will up carbs and fullness to muscle will stretch the skin around a bit i hope,i am very flat at moment,feel like i look skinny muscle wise too pmsl


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm not saying hes a big bloke but thats the new Galaxy 10 inch tablet he's holding


 :lol: hee hee...that wuz funneeeeee.....


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...you look FAB! wel done....but ya know...don't go gittin' all skinny on us now!! there's something to be said for a nice fluffed up big ole chest to lay your head on...dont' go bonkers.....have a great day....x

Oh sod! just tried to give you some skinny boy reps but apparently i'm not spreading it around enough....hehe...


----------



## biglbs

@Flubs i doubt i will ever be realy skinny,there will always be room on my chest for all my girls,it is pre-requisite to have enough room for all you know,yourself @Enjoy1 @bluejoanna @queenie etc must all have space in case you turn up for tea and biccies...x


----------



## bluejoanna

Count me in Mr Big - Or is that Mr "not so" Big - You look incredible. All you hard work is paying off in spades. Really, really well done - especially considering how poorly you have been recently. Chuffed to bits for you x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Count me in Mr Big - Or is that Mr "not so" Big - You look incredible. All you hard work is paying off in spades. Really, really well done - especially considering how poorly you have been recently. Chuffed to bits for you x


Thank you so much,i feel a different person and even though i know i have a long way to go,i know i will make it as the hardest part has been done....changing lifestyle...This board and all my dear freinds on it have helped me no end every one of you xxx


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Found some skinny cvnt in my mirror,this time i got a pic,now he recons he weighs 394lbs but i cannot see it the skinny cvnt.....
> View attachment 114410


Mate you look fcukin awesome bud! Serious beast mode! Fair play to ya :thumbup1:


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,you know what i mean though,i am actualy gonna be able to take my daughter swimming soon without the massive embarrasment i had(still a long way to go before totaly happy)
> 
> i recon 4 weeks on my little plan then 3 off and repeat i will be nearing happiness again in myself..all thanks to being on this board,,,,amazing,i never even liked pooters,now a lot of good friends are on here...


If you're ever in Wiltshire you and your family can have a free swim at my place mate


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> If you're ever in Wiltshire you and your family can have a free swim at my place mate


Thanks buddy,kind of you x


----------



## CL0NE7

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,kind of you x


No problem, not that you'll ever be in Wiltshire but you never know you may wanna visit Stonehenge at some point :confused1: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> No problem, not that you'll ever be in Wiltshire but you never know you may wanna visit Stonehenge at some point :confused1: :lol:


I was there last summer ,with all the hippies up that long rd pmsl


----------



## CL0NE7

So was I. Went in July. Did you do summer solstice?


----------



## 25434

awwwweeee...BigFella...... hee heeee..........

and I really like the fact that you said "biccie*s*"....cough...plural....natch I would have to save the other ladies from themselves and eat all the biccies, to help them out of course... :innocent: x


----------



## biglbs

CL0NE7 said:


> So was I. Went in July. Did you do summer solstice?


Just stoppd on way through mate


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Well done lovely,

Its all happening for ya....your looking brilliant big guy.....a bit Jay esque no?

Keep up the great work my lovely.

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Well done lovely,
> 
> Its all happening for ya....your looking brilliant big guy.....a bit Jay esque no?
> 
> Keep up the great work my lovely.
> 
> Thanks Darling,do you mean Jay Cutler? pmslOr Jason out of Fri 13th~?
> 
> xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh: No, not the Friday the 13th man......didnt he wear a baseball mask thing? or im i getting it mixed up... :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: No, not the Friday the 13th man......didnt he wear a baseball mask thing? or im i getting it mixed up... :confused1:


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


>


 mg: OOOhhhhhh......i dont fancy meeting any of them two in the dark at all.......or even the daylight come to think of it....:eek:

xxx


----------



## 25434

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!

x20 what enjoy1 said....


----------



## biglbs

Well i am fed up waiting so just a little trt now and again in two weeks if i hear nothing from Hospital

250 sus done

50mg/proviron planned

t3 x 25mcg 2 or 3 times /week

Peps as usual between 2 and 4 times /day when i remember

I looked at parabolan and thought i better hang on a bit longer

Ordered 3 boxes Alpha Pharma prop to go with AF Tren h,plus 3 boxes schering Proviron,course complete and ready to go then.

As always i will put on upto 20lb on any aas in three weeks,but have Dandelion Root ready to fight water should i need to,anyone suggest dose of that as i have never used it yet?Hoping not to get too heavy this time around!


----------



## Richie186

Hi mate. I'm currently running two caps a day of dandelion root and that's enough for me. I did try 3 caps but my guts knotted up badly on it. I think I've cap is around 330mg.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Hi mate. I'm currently running two caps a day of dandelion root and that's enough for me. I did try 3 caps but my guts knotted up badly on it. I think I've cap is around 330mg.


Cool i shall bear that in swede,tanks buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Well peps will help with time too,however when i go back on aas the skin will be needed as i will up carbs and fullness to muscle will stretch the skin around a bit i hope,i am very flat at moment,f*eel like i look skinny muscle wise* too pmsl


and I think I'm good looking so were both deluded


----------



## biglbs

Evening handsome:cool2:


----------



## zak007

well done so far! you got reps


----------



## biglbs

Oh just found 3 Gh in fridge,will use that too for next so having an extra push for next 7 days ,as away Easter on and off,need to look that bit cooler////


----------



## biglbs

zak007 said:


> well done so far! you got reps


Thanks mate,very kind...returned of course


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Oh just found 3 Gh in fridge,will use that too for next so having an extra push for next 7 days ,as away Easter on and off,need to look that bit cooler////


Pmsl.

In mine I found some cheese, milk and butter 

Morning big guy


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> In mine I found some cheese, milk and butter
> 
> Morning big guy


and i found a bag with a load of sustanon and test E in it,my gear use is so low i never finish anything.....lol


----------



## biglbs

Report

The jab and proviron i did yesterday are apparently at work,i had a stalk most of the night,blasted wife too tired to even notice grrrrrrr again!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> and i found a bag with a load of sustanon and test E in it,my gear use is so low i never finish anything.....lol


Send surplus gear my way... am poor at the moment, might try get a charity scheme set up on UKM, like those Charities that collect peoples unwanted clothing in bags etc...

Reckon UKM would have me sorted with tons of gear in no time...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Send surplus gear my way... am poor at the moment, might try get a charity scheme set up on UKM, like those Charities that collect peoples unwanted clothing in bags etc...
> 
> Reckon UKM would have me sorted with tons of gear in no time...


I'll email it over contact me on [email protected]'tthinkso.com


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I'll email it over contact me on [email protected]'tthinkso.com


Think maybe a typo on that email address mate?

Tried it a couple of times but invalid?!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Think maybe a typo on that email address mate?
> 
> Tried it a couple of times but invalid?!


Try my other one mate [email protected]


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Report
> 
> The jab and proviron i did yesterday are apparently at work,i had a stalk most of the night,blasted wife too tired to even notice grrrrrrr again!


 :lol: Don't you just hate it when you're done and roll off only to notice shed not even bothered to wake up :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: Don't you just hate it when you're done and roll off only to notice shed not even bothered to wake up :rolleye:


I should have known you would twist that ya fooker!!!

Morning BB4


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning mate,  have a good day


----------



## Davey666

Morning sex machine


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> In mine I found some cheese, milk and butter
> 
> Morning big guy


Morning jSoftie chops....  I'm playing too...in my fridge I have half a pack of butter, 2 pitta breads a pork chop and some green beans and 2 squares of Green and Blacks choccie with orange spices in it...I'm saving that for the weekend...oh! and some balsamic vinegar and cod liver oil tabs.....

hee heee.....have a lovely day twiglet!  xxx


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Morning sex machine


Stop it! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> morning mate,  have a good day


Cheers mate ,you too..



Flubs said:


> Morning jSoftie chops....  I'm playing too...in my fridge I have half a pack of butter, 2 pitta breads a pork chop and some green beans and 2 squares of Green and Blacks choccie with orange spices in it...I'm saving that for the weekend...oh! and some balsamic vinegar and cod liver oil tabs.....
> 
> hee heee.....have a lovely day twiglet!  xxx


Food mmm,what no Gh or roids in the cheese box? You don't know what your missing!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weigh in day..........389lbs down 5 lbs on last week....yippee..........23lb lost in all,whilst recomping ,happy days..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cant rep you now as I'm at work using my phone but reps owed that's an awesome achievement


----------



## 25434

Well done... :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cant rep you now as I'm at work using my phone but reps owed that's an awesome achievement





Flubs said:


> Well done... :bounce:


Thanks guys x


----------



## Davey666

Well done buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Waste of space this,it seems both my outer quads were pulled ,as i tried a set of light front squats and they both hurt ffs

soooooooooooo,,,,,,,did 6 sets of leg extensions upto 200lb fo 12 plus per set

Just 40k on hack squat for stretch out reps x 3 sets x 12 reps

Straight legged deads,dumbells 3 x 15

calves 4 x standing 20 rep stack

Peed off but hay three weeks rest has not healed them ,just as well trt resumed


----------



## biglbs

Fook me this is hot......pheeeeeewweeeeee

500g lean mince

1 hot chilli large

1 scotch bonnet pepper

lots black pepper

salt

reggae reggae sauce(4 tblsp)

4 tbs gravy powder low salt

tsp coffee granules

paprika

half pint water.....nom


----------



## biglbs

Morning Steptows and Sons....


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Morning Steptows and Sons....


Morning mate , hows the legs? That chilli thing sounded nice!! Might have to nick the reciepe haha.

Will have a look through for your vids over the weekend. Might take me a while.

Does anyone else reading this no where I can find @biglbs vids lol. My whole weekend will be gone looking for them as his journal is so long!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate , hows the legs? That chilli thing sounded nice!! Might have to nick the reciepe haha.
> 
> Will have a look through for your vids over the weekend. Might take me a while.
> 
> Does anyone else reading this no where I can find @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=65480" target="_blank">biglbs</a> vids lol. My whole weekend will be gone looking for them as his journal is so long!!


There is only a couple in there mate,i aint one for them but here is one 180k






and one of when my tummy wasMUCH FATTER pmsl..






My legs are hurtng aroung the pulls today:no:


----------



## biglbs

Omg i realy did have a power base there pmsl


----------



## Davey666

Good Morning :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> There is only a couple in there mate,i aint one for them but here is one 180k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of when my tummy wasMUCH FATTER pmsl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My legs are hurtng aroung the pulls today:no:


Nice 1 for uploading them mate. You made it look pretty easy lol. How many years have you been training??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Nice 1 for uploading them mate. You made it look pretty easy lol. How many years have you been training??


On and off 35years mate,only been back at it just over a year,had a few set backs too..


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> On and off 35years mate,only been back at it just over a year,had a few set backs too..


Bloody hell lol. You have been training along time then. How did you get started??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Bloody hell lol. You have been training along time then. How did you get started??


My Dad took me there to get me built up a bit when i was bullied and badly beaten up one day,it has never happened since!pmsl

Are you just starting out for first time?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> My Dad took me there to get me built up a bit when i was bullied and badly beaten up one day,it has never happened since!pmsl
> 
> Are you just starting out for first time?


Oh right I see lol. This is my 1st proper start yeah. I have trained bits and bobs for a few years but nothing serious. When I got sent to a YOI for 5 months I started in there and carried on when I was back out but then just on and off since.

Just finished my session about to update my journal. Was you training today or your quads still playing up?


----------



## JANIKvonD

how ya getting on mate?...much planned for the w.e..


----------



## Davey666

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya getting on mate?...much planned for the w.e..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


>


loltime for the bears to move out again


----------



## biglbs

Sorry guys ,trying to find me dear ol mar a new dog,hers is an ex dog!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Sorry guys ,trying to find me dear ol mar a new dog,hers is an ex dog!


aww sh!temare mate  good on ya sorting the ol'dear out. have a good w.e


----------



## loganator

Hows it going big fella ? well I hope


----------



## Queenie

Morning tom  hope youre well x


----------



## 25434

Ullo BigFella..hope the visit to Battersea goes ok and a sad ickle doggie has a loving new home by the end of the day.....stay warm and keep safe mister..x


----------



## paulandabbi

Aup mate, hows it going? Did you manage to sort everything out??

Hope your all good.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Mr Big - Sorry to hear about your mums dog, always a heartbreaker when that happens. Hope to manage to sort her out another pup to keep her happy. Have yourself a lovely Sunday and wrap up warm - its blinking freezing today x


----------



## Guest

Morning big fella, good to see you're back it pal. Belting vids, just go easy on them legs if they arnt right.


----------



## Davey666

Morning Tom... Hows it going?


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Mr Big - Sorry to hear about your mums dog, always a heartbreaker when that happens. Hope to manage to sort her out another pup to keep her happy. Have yourself a lovely Sunday and wrap up warm - its blinking freezing today x





paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, hows it going? Did you manage to sort everything out??
> 
> Hope your all good.





Flubs said:


> Ullo BigFella..hope the visit to Battersea goes ok and a sad ickle doggie has a loving new home by the end of the day.....stay warm and keep safe mister..x





RXQueenie said:


> Morning tom  hope youre well x


Hi guys,snow stopped play ,no little doggies ,so will have to take me 'Dear ol maar' in next few weeks!!

I had a fun weekend anyhow,with lots of miss-behaving:devil2:in fact rather too much naughtiness:thumb: like a pair of teenagers(Mia was at Nans for most weekend,first time for 4 years!)so booking up the next one for a few weeks time pmsl!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Morning big fella, good to see you're back it pal. Belting vids, just go easy on them legs if they arnt right.


Hi mate,bloody good to be at it,though i never realy stopped,just backed right off....


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Hows it going big fella ? well I hope


All good mate,enjoying life at mo...



JANIKvonD said:


> aww sh!temare mate  good on ya sorting the ol'dear out. have a good w.e


MMMM oh well ,perhaps when snow fooks off i will try again


----------



## JANIKvonD

dirty fuker


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> dirty fuker


Yes,i am:001_tt2:


----------



## onthebuild

4 years?! Bet it was like the virgin scene from 'scary movie' pmsl


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> 4 years?! Bet it was like the virgin scene from 'scary movie' pmsl


Not the first time for sex in four years!

The first time we could get bolloxed and have a 48hr session ya nutter...in four years pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Not the first time for sex in four years!
> 
> The first time we could get bolloxed and have a 48hr session ya nutter...in four years pmsl


Ahh stupid me, in that case carry on :lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Chest time,i may add i am worn out before i start!!!

BENCH

1 X 25 SLOW @ 60K

1 X 15 @ 100K

1 X 15 @100K

1 X 10 @100K SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVER,X 15

1 X 10 @100K AS ABOVE

1 X 1O CABLE CROSSOVER

1 X 10 BENCH @ 100K SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVER X 12

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

3 X 140 K 5/5/4 REPS

1 X 10 CABLE CR0SSOVER

TRICEP PUSHDOWN VBAR

HEAVY X 4 SETS

REVERSE GRIP PUSHDOWN SINGLE ARM

3 X 15-20 REPS

Realy felt pumped and could see more vascularity in arms than for years...


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest time,i may add i am worn out before i start!!!
> 
> BENCH
> 
> 1 X 25 SLOW @ 60K
> 
> 1 X 15 @ 100K
> 
> 1 X 15 @100K
> 
> 1 X 10 @100K SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVER,X 15
> 
> 1 X 10 @100K AS ABOVE
> 
> 1 X 1O CABLE CROSSOVER
> 
> 1 X 10 BENCH @ 100K SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVER X 12
> 
> CLOSE GRIP BENCH
> 
> 3 X 140 K 5/5/4 REPS
> 
> 1 X 10 CABLE CR0SSOVER
> 
> TRICEP PUSHDOWN VBAR
> 
> HEAVY X 4 SETS
> 
> REVERSE GRIP PUSHDOWN SINGLE ARM
> 
> 3 X 15-20 REPS
> 
> Realy felt pumped and could see more vascularity in arms than for years...


Well done biggles :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Bigfella...I'm glad you had a nice time at the weekend.....errrmm.... :blush: hee hee...good for the soul...and errmm..stuff...

strangely can't think of anything else to say right now...laters softie...laters...xx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey there Bigfella...I'm glad you had a nice time at the weekend.....errrmm.... :blush: hee hee...good for the soul...and errmm..stuff...
> 
> strangely can't think of anything else to say right now...laters softie...laters...xx


You call it mate and we will talk about the first thing that comes up


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Well done biggles :thumbup1:


Tell you what that was a killer


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest time,i may add i am worn out before i start!!!
> 
> BENCH
> 
> 1 X 25 SLOW @ 60K
> 
> 1 X 15 @ 100K
> 
> 1 X 15 @100K
> 
> 1 X 10 @100K SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVER,X 15
> 
> 1 X 10 @100K AS ABOVE
> 
> 1 X 1O CABLE CROSSOVER
> 
> 1 X 10 BENCH @ 100K SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVER X 12
> 
> CLOSE GRIP BENCH
> 
> 3 X 140 K 5/5/4 REPS
> 
> 1 X 10 CABLE CR0SSOVER
> 
> TRICEP PUSHDOWN VBAR
> 
> HEAVY X 4 SETS
> 
> REVERSE GRIP PUSHDOWN SINGLE ARM
> 
> 3 X 15-20 REPS
> 
> Realy felt pumped and could see more vascularity in arms than for years...


Harsh. Well done!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest time,i may add i am worn out before i start!!!
> 
> BENCH
> 
> 1 X 25 SLOW @ 60K
> 
> 1 X 15 @ 100K
> 
> 1 X 15 @100K
> 
> 1 X 10 @100K SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVER,X 15
> 
> 1 X 10 @100K AS ABOVE
> 
> 1 X 1O CABLE CROSSOVER
> 
> 1 X 10 BENCH @ 100K SUPERSET CABLE CROSSOVER X 12
> 
> CLOSE GRIP BENCH
> 
> 3 X 140 K 5/5/4 REPS
> 
> 1 X 10 CABLE CR0SSOVER
> 
> TRICEP PUSHDOWN VBAR
> 
> HEAVY X 4 SETS
> 
> REVERSE GRIP PUSHDOWN SINGLE ARM
> 
> 3 X 15-20 REPS
> 
> Realy felt pumped and could see more vascularity in arms than for years...


95 reps @ 100kg and then, just in case your triceps don't know they've been worked 14 close grip @ 140kg

That's 109 presses alone, never mind the cable work !

don't know if your doing enough volume there mate :lol:

Got to share the love before I can rep you


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> 95 reps @ 100kg and then, just in case your triceps don't know they've been worked 14 close grip @ 140kg
> 
> That's 109 presses alone, never mind the cable work !
> 
> don't know if your doing enough volume there mate :lol:
> 
> Got to share the love before I can rep you


See now if you had been there with your notebook i would have scared myself and stopped,,,,,that's why i don't write it down pmsl thanks buddy you ok?


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Harsh. Well done!


That's was fun,as light,am in a high repping phase at mo as have some niggles mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> See now if you had been there with your notebook i would have scared myself and stopped,,,,,that's why i don't write it down pmsl thanks buddy you ok?


Ill let you know when I get back from the gym mate. I've had a couple of under-par workouts so hoping this isn't going to be 3 in a row


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill let you know when I get back from the gym mate. I've had a couple of under-par workouts so hoping this isn't going to be 3 in a row


Bloody book see!pmsl


----------



## 25434

was going to fly with some witty banter but just can't think of one single thing to say...hummmm....think i'll go and make a cuppa...revive my brain cells....I can't rep you either...humph....


----------



## biglbs

Maybe you need me to rub some oil into your neck,releiving pressure... @Flubs


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Bloody book see!pmsl


BOOK?  :nono: that's way to low tech for a hip happening cat like me


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> BOOK?  :nono: that's way to low tech for a hip happening cat like me


I know,but filo fax looked odd too..


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I know,but filo fax looked odd too..


but it goes with my Navy Blue blazer and brown brogues


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I know,but filo fax looked odd too..


Ooooeeeerrrrrr....Filofax dontchya know! I've got a manky scrap of paper, and that's when I remember it, hee...


----------



## biglbs

Morning Easter break soon,,,,yes,,,,


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning mate, how the devil are you?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, how the devil are you?


Spot on old chap...you?


----------



## chris27

Morning bigboy what have you planned for easter ? are ya heading to the forest .........hope all is well with ya


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Spot on old chap...you?


Yeah good mate thanks. Legs a little sore, still getting used to the movement of squats me thinks. Was my form all good on my vid's yesterday? Your day off today?


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Morning bigboy what have you planned for easter ? are ya heading to the forest .........hope all is well with ya


All is good mate,moved caravan to kent near Brands Hatch so i recon we will be there,if it stops snowing ffs!

What you upto buddy?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah good mate thanks. Legs a little sore, still getting used to the movement of squats me thinks. Was my form all good on my vid's yesterday? Your day off today?


I did think they were good mate,dunno if i will train or not,may do as will not do much Easter..


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I did think they were good mate,dunno if i will train or not,may do as will not do much Easter..


Nice 1 for having a look for me mate. Gona start getting heavier on the squats and dead's now I have got the form. What caravan you got? A static or tourer??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Nice 1 for having a look for me mate. Gona start getting heavier on the squats and dead's now I have got the form. What caravan you got? A static or tourer??


No probs,,,,,,i have a 23ft Fleetwood Heritage 600 tourer mate,on seasonal pitch,are you into them?


----------



## chris27

biglbs said:


> All is good mate,moved caravan to kent near Brands Hatch so i recon we will be there,if it stops snowing ffs!
> 
> What you upto buddy?


I know bloody weather is crap ya wouldnt think it is supposed to be spring mg:

Ill not be up to much mate prob just pulling cows tittys all over easter lol Maybe take the kids to some hill on sunday let them roll there boiled eggs down the hill before I eat them if we go early enough the eggs will do my breakfast hehe


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> I know bloody weather is crap ya wouldnt think it is supposed to be spring mg:
> 
> Ill not be up to much mate prob just pulling cows tittys all over easter lol Maybe take the kids to some hill on sunday let them roll there boiled eggs down the hill before I eat them if we go early enough the eggs will do my breakfast hehe


Aye or you may lose them in the snow!Is it still snowing over there buddy?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> No probs,,,,,,i have a 23ft Fleetwood Heritage 600 tourer mate,on seasonal pitch,are you into them?


I love caravans but not really in to them if that makes sense. I go on holiday in 1 twice a year atleast. My wife want's us to move in to 1 lol. Hopefully buy a static in a few years. How long you had yours?


----------



## biglbs

Been into caravans since i was 5!Mum and Dad took me all over Ireland/Scotland and England with some Welsh trips too,i have had my own since i was 22


----------



## chris27

biglbs said:


> Aye or you may lose them in the snow!Is it still snowing over there buddy?


Its still snowing lightly mate .......im along the sea in county down mate so its not lying here where I am but its bad in alot of places thank god its not really affecting me here


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Just picked up Alpha propionate and schering Proviron to go with my Alpha Parabolan (Tren h),now i am gagging to crack on,,,,,, :sneaky2:

Gonna run proviron eod with Parabolan E4d and 50 mg proviron when i do it,(with 1 sustanon trt every 3 weeks).I will run a 3 on and 3 off basis,hopefuly this will keep bloods manageable.


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Just picked up Alpha propionate and schering Proviron to go with my Alpha Parabolan (Tren h),now i am gagging to crack on,,,,,, :sneaky2:
> 
> Gonna run proviron eod with Parabolan E4d and 50 mg proviron when i do it,(with 1 sustanon trt every 3 weeks).I will run a 3 on and 3 off basis,hopefuly this will keep bloods manageable.


Why not the sust every 2 weeks? Or is the 3 weeks work for you?


----------



## Davey666

Ahh just re-read and seen Parabolan as well.


----------



## biglbs




----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Just picked up Alpha propionate and schering Proviron to go with my Alpha Parabolan (Tren h),now i am gagging to crack on,,,,,, :sneaky2:
> 
> Gonna run proviron eod with Parabolan E4d and 50 mg proviron when i do it,(with 1 sustanon trt every 3 weeks).I will run a 3 on and 3 off basis,hopefuly this will keep bloods manageable.


err..errr...hummm....scratch, scratch scratch...hummm...ok...  xxx hope whatever that all means goes okay bigFella....


----------



## 25434

Hummm....quiet tonight ...hope you're ok....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

How you doing Big Man?

Ive got a couple of days off next week, so if you fancy a workout......


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> How you doing Big Man?
> 
> Ive got a couple of days off next week, so if you fancy a workout......


Yes mate,providing i am not at caravan,but looks slim at mo!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hummm....quiet tonight ...hope you're ok....x


Yes all good ,just grinding down my teeth as full moon time....


----------



## biglbs

Plop.....into another day,,,,,,,no way!

Morning all..


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Plop.....into another day,,,,,,,no way!
> 
> Morning all..


BIG MAN!!!!!!!!! How are you mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Plop.....into another day,,,,,,,no way!
> 
> Morning all..


having a sh!t mate?


----------



## 25434

Mornign BigFella..hope today goes well for you...x


----------



## Davey666

Morning Tommy :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> BIG MAN!!!!!!!!! How are you mate?





JANIKvonD said:


> having a sh!t mate?





Flubs said:


> Mornign BigFella..hope today goes well for you...x





Davey666 said:


> Morning Tommy :thumbup1:


All good if a bit tired out,thinking of training but we will see...


----------



## Sambuca

biglbs said:


> All good if a bit tired out,thinking of training but we will see...


Get on it mate!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> Get on it mate!!!!


Hi mate,i think i am fighting off a little cold,so will eat more then train a bit later,what you upto?


----------



## Sambuca

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,i think i am fighting off a little cold,so will eat more then train a bit later,what you upto?


ah everyone i know has a cold atm! Not much working hard and training harder!  ty for asking 

go sweat it out imo  and ill promise to go do my cardio ;'(


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> ah everyone i know has a cold atm! Not much working hard and training harder!  ty for asking
> 
> go sweat it out imo  and ill promise to go do my cardio ;'(


Enjoy


----------



## Sambuca

thats the spirit!


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> thats the spirit!


Starting to ache now,just had Roast rib of beef and veg,,,,nom,i am feeling rather good and muscles feel fuller than they were a week ago,i had one sustanon for TrT reasons (first for 15 weeks plus)last thurs and i swear it has helped already,with 50mg prov /day...


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Starting to ache now,just had Roast rib of beef and veg,,,,nom,i am feeling rather good and muscles feel fuller than they were a week ago,i had one sustanon for TrT reasons (first for 15 weeks plus)last thurs and i swear it has helped already,with 50mg prov /day...


Never understood why sust is used as TRT?

I mean would straight test e not be a better compound as it is all long acting?

Sust has prop in it right? Surely that's going to waste? If it doesn't ignore my ignorance lol!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Never understood why sust is used as TRT?
> 
> I mean would straight test e not be a better compound as it is all long acting?
> 
> Sust has prop in it right? Surely that's going to waste? If it doesn't ignore my ignorance lol!


It is three differing esters ,the theory is a more balanced release is granted....rather than a diminishing peak and fade prospect i beleive.


----------



## Davey666

I thought it was 4 also, I maybe read wrong though :confused1:


----------



## onthebuild

Testosterone-Propionate 30mg

Testosterone-Phenylpropionate 60mg

Testosterone-Isocaproate - 60mg

Testosterone-Decanoate -100mg

Is sust 250

20 mg testosterone propionate

40 mg testosterone phenylpropionate

40 mg testosterone isocaproate

Is sust 100 apparently!

Makes sense I guess, but surely the peaks and falls of prop would be far more unstable than the slow peak/fall of a long ester??


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Testosterone-Propionate 30mg
> 
> Testosterone-Phenylpropionate 60mg
> 
> Testosterone-Isocaproate - 60mg
> 
> Testosterone-Decanoate -100mg
> 
> Is sust 250
> 
> 20 mg testosterone propionate
> 
> 40 mg testosterone phenylpropionate
> 
> 40 mg testosterone isocaproate
> 
> Is sust 100 apparently!
> 
> Makes sense I guess, but surely the peaks and falls of prop would be far more unstable than the slow peak/fall of a long ester??


Well you would think so but Nhs seem to vary opinion on that one,

i use test ethanate too in so much as i alternate them,every 3 weeks,for Trt,

keeps receptors guessing imo


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Well you would think so but Nhs seem to vary opinion on that one,
> 
> i use test ethanate too in so much as i alternate them,every 3 weeks,for Trt,
> 
> keeps receptors guessing imo


High dose Tren is prob best for TRT, suggest 3-4g per week as minimum. Try it and let me know.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> High dose Tren is prob best for TRT, suggest 3-4g per week as minimum. Try it and let me know.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAD SIR,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAD!


----------



## JANIKvonD

hi mate, what u got planned for easter?


----------



## Davey666

Afternoon Tomohawk... :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

hows the tank journals going in here then ... are we fully coated in armour and ready for war, or you still crying in a corner wishing that lassie would come home lol X


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAD SIR,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAD!


Might be a side effect... lol


----------



## Queenie

Morning tom! How are u today? Hope u have a great easter weekend x


----------



## loganator

Hows the bank holiday weekend mate ? suppose it gets busy on the doors for you when the punters are off work bet it goes a bit daft .....


----------



## biglbs

Back from a wee break in our caravan,had some sh1t news before i went Rbc count has gone up from 21 to 21.5 even though i had done no gear in months other than one TrT JAB two weeks ago,Tbh i dunno what to make of it ,the blood sugar has stabilised but is going up and down with each test so i have a special test to find out what is going on coming,ya know what i have had enough 'Tests' for now gonna do my planned 3 week course and drop off the Nhs radar for a bit,say i am away etc,come back to it when i have done what i wanted,can my Rbc get worse???I doubt it pmsl...


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Hows the bank holiday weekend mate ? suppose it gets busy on the doors for you when the punters are off work bet it goes a bit daft .....


Hi mate i don't work on doors anymore,i think lasy time was 16years ago :lol:

Hope you had a great Easter though buddy,also hope prep is good,i will catch up,doing rounds...


----------



## Ash1981

3 week cycle mate?

What does that consist of then?


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> 3 week cycle mate?
> 
> What does that consist of then?


Three weeks

Tren H or Parabolan 76 mg every 4 days stopping after 2 weeks but double up dose for for first two jabs only

100 mg Prop every 2 days right through

Proviron 50mg/day through

3 weeks on 3 weeks off if i feel i need to....that is it!


----------



## onthebuild

Least you managed to have a decent break though eh mate?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Least you managed to have a decent break though eh mate?


Not only that but gonna enjoy next 3-4 weeks!


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Not only that but gonna enjoy next 3-4 weeks!


What are your goals?

Mainly fatloss or mainly muscle building?

Or a bit of both?


----------



## biglbs

As usual with me fat loss and recomp,i recon another year of that will see me in a great place...


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> As usual with me fat loss and recomp,i recon another year of that will see me in a great place...


Indeed mate, peel back those layers and you'll look even more huge!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Indeed mate, peel back those layers and you'll look even more huge!


Certainly a few layers and it feels worse for Easter,do you?


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Certainly a few layers and it feels worse for Easter,do you?


Do I what mate?


----------



## biglbs

Feel fatter for Easter?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: (so i can find it,pmsl)

FOOK EM I SAY....

Day one of 3wk special

2 amps 76.5 mg Parabolan

2 amps 100mg prop.

by Alpha Pharma

That should bump start my system


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Feel fatter for Easter?


Ahh right mate, I can honestly say its just been another weekend, haven't had any chocolate or anything (don't really like it tbh).

So just feeling normal!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: (so i can find it,pmsl)
> 
> FOOK EM I SAY....
> 
> Day one of 3wk special
> 
> 2 amps 76.5 mg Parabolan
> 
> 2 amps 100mg prop.
> 
> by Alpha Pharma
> 
> That should bump start my system


Good luck with this big man!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Good luck with this big man!!


Cheers mate,do or die as they say!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good to see how this goes big fella


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: (so i can find it,pmsl)
> 
> FOOK EM I SAY....
> 
> Day one of 3wk special
> 
> 2 amps 76.5 mg Parabolan
> 
> 2 amps 100mg prop.
> 
> by Alpha Pharma
> 
> That should bump start my system


good luck!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad you had a nice weekend mate.

I've got an 8.30 am appointment at Southend hospital on Wednesday, so as Ill be around the corner anyway, fancy a Wednesday morning workout after you've done the school run?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad you had a nice weekend mate.
> 
> I've got an 8.30 am appointment at Southend hospital on Wednesday, so as Ill be around the corner anyway, fancy a Wednesday morning workout after you've done the school run?


Majic mate,see you then,,,,,,,If they let you out...mmmmmad ssssir!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Gonna nail my diet weekdays through this too so

Meal 1

150g raw oats in water with 30g cassein and 30g whey,banana,plus vits/minerals/25mcg t3/25mg proviron,black coffee


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr Big - just whizzing by to say a belated Happy Easter. I am definitely with you on the "feeling fatter" today. I am not into chocolate, but a four day weekend is not good for food discipline  Have yourself a good one x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big - just whizzing by to say a belated Happy Easter. I am definitely with you on the "feeling fatter" today. I am not into chocolate, but a four day weekend is not good for food discipline  Have yourself a good one x


I sense Wine o'clock over the weekend

Glad you had a good one!

It is looking sunny here!What is it like your way?xx


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> I sense Wine o'clock over the weekend
> 
> Glad you had a good one!
> 
> It is looking sunny here!What is it like your way?xx


It's a beautiful sunny day here on the Suffolk/Essex border, but it was -3 when I was trying to de-ice the car at six this morning....Yes, as always you are right on the wine o'clock thing, but heck, it was the weekend....


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> It's a beautiful sunny day here on the Suffolk/Essex border, but it was -3 when I was trying to de-ice the car at six this morning....Yes, as always you are right on the wine o'clock thing, but heck, it was the weekend....


We are no different mate always have a drink weekends,used to drink every night until training restarted,without my training i would be a **** head ImO PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

good on ya mate...do u up the blast dosage's at every blast or do they stay the same?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> good on ya mate...do u up the blast dosage's at every blast or do they stay the same?


I will address it by result buddy only changing things if receptors become to accustomed to what they are being signalled,as you know theory is minumum input for max result:thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I will address it by result buddy only changing things if receptors become to accustomed to what they are being signalled,as you know theory is minumum input for max result:thumb:


Morning big man hows things???


----------



## biglbs

Well going on this course i have thick blood/poss diabetes/pulled forearm/Rc pull/two torn outer quads,so i thought i better do some gear pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Well going on this course i have thick blood/poss diabetes/pulled forearm/Rc pull/two torn outer quads,so i thought i better do some gear pmsl


Nothing better for it lmao!!! Few years time I will be joining the darkside with you haha


----------



## Ash1981

paulandabbi said:


> Nothing better for it lmao!!! Few years time I will be joining the darkside with you haha


Why the wait???


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Three weeks
> 
> Tren H or Parabolan 76 mg every 4 days stopping after 2 weeks but double up dose for for first two jabs only
> 
> 100 mg Prop every 2 days right through
> 
> Proviron 50mg/day through
> 
> 3 weeks on 3 weeks off if i feel i need to....that is it!


 That sounds like a plan 

happy days


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> That sounds like a plan
> 
> happy days


The way i look at it is ,my Rbc count will not go down at moment ,it is 21.5,but i am not gaining anything other than hard to pump blood,unless the Nhs blood let me it ain't upto dropping so i will buy the kit and do it myself soon


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Meal 2

6 oz roast lamb dry fried with onion in w/meal pitta with chilli sauce


----------



## biglbs

:rockon: Meal 3

Tin hot dogs

herbs

in 1 w/meal pitta

30g whey


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> :rockon: Meal 3
> 
> Tin hot dogs
> 
> herbs
> 
> in 1 w/meal pitta
> 
> 30g whey


How'd you get a whole tin of dogs in one pitta!? Must have been bursting out


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> How'd you get a whole tin of dogs in one pitta!? Must have been bursting out


Haha,no i ate it barbarian style grrr,tore the lid off with teeth and tipped them in then shoved the pitta down after in a large gulp of water!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Seen these sick bastards?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Legs avoiding quad pulls

5 x leg extension working upto most of stack 20 reps down towards 12 reps

45 deg hack squat

5 sets at just 60k plus m/chine @ 7,7,6,6and 6 reps,felt ok just pulling a bit

standing calff raises

5 sets very strict and slow 20 reps at bodyweight very high and very low.

Done,got a long way to go with legs,but will pluck away on progressive overload and higher rep stuff.

Problem being i have been plagued with back injury every time i go here,was gonna give up with them but will take a slow safe route on them to avoid further damage.

100g whey in water


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Seen these sick bastards?


Sick mate,you just put me off mine!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Sick mate,you just put me off mine!


Kobyashi holds so many world records for eating it's silly. He weighs around 70kg!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Kobyashi holds so many world records for eating it's silly. He weighs around 70kg!


He should lift then,would be mahoooosive

You off this week?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> He should lift then,would be mahoooosive
> 
> You off this week?


Lol, yeah probably would, I assume he throws it up or does a lot of cardio!

No lol, I'm just being a lazy coont.


----------



## biglbs

Just had a call from my docs,they are worried about RbC being so high,so have now refered me to a haematolagist ffs,so i better come off again ,,,,,grrrrr.

I tell you what guys,this is pushing even my limit,i want to scream!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Just had a call from my docs,they are worried about RbC being so high,so have now refered me to a haematolagist ffs,so i better come off again ,,,,,grrrrr.
> 
> I tell you what guys,this is pushing even my limit,i want to scream!


FFS that's annoying, they know about current/previous aas use etc I assume? My uncle has a condition where his body produces too much blood, has to have a pint taken every week!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> FFS that's annoying, they know about current/previous aas use etc I assume? My uncle has a condition where his body produces too much blood, has to have a pint taken every week!


Exactly,i hope they 'let' mine as it sorts out then,they know i was on ,but i have not said i am on as don't want to get struck off etc....i am consideing buying own kit!

I am so very fookin anoyed..


----------



## biglbs

In fact i have been off over 3 months now...


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Just had a call from my docs,they are worried about RbC being so high,so have now refered me to a haematolagist ffs,so i better come off again ,,,,,grrrrr.
> 
> I tell you what guys,this is pushing even my limit,i want to scream!


blimey BigFella.....I hope you will be okay...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Just had a call from my docs,they are worried about RbC being so high,so have now refered me to a haematolagist ffs,so i better come off again ,,,,,grrrrr.
> 
> I tell you what guys,this is pushing even my limit,i want to scream!


this is gutting mate...hope its sorted sharpish!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> blimey BigFella.....I hope you will be okay...x





JANIKvonD said:


> this is gutting mate...hope its sorted sharpish!


Thanks guys ,it is just another hurdle realy,i was just gonna crack on and blank them,but he actualy called me,so i hope they start letting it pdq!


----------



## 25434

OOOOOO! if they call you they must be worried so you HAVE to go and see what they want you to do softie chops....don't like the thought of you being poorly at all....could be something really simple to get it sorted...well, that's what I hope for you anyhow...xx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> OOOOOO! if they call you they must be worried so you HAVE to go and see what they want you to do softie chops....don't like the thought of you being poorly at all....could be something really simple to get it sorted...well, that's what I hope for you anyhow...xx


It is the high RCC and haemoglobin that is the problem,however it should have cleared ,i have not used gear in over 3 months,they die off in three max!So body should now be normal but is not...


----------



## dt36

We chatted about the blood letting before mate. Right ball ache going to the hospital every week for dropping a pint. I stopped going in the end and just avoided Oxies and Eq from then on.

I have been in Saudi working for the last 10 days and am now in Dubai. Snook a crafty job interview in today as I am getting made reduntant due to my companies business closing. One of the things they asked was if i would have a full medical. Silently, without a thought for the job or future career, I though "oh fvck, I have to come off again".

Anavar all round for us oldies then Big Man...


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> We chatted about the blood letting before mate. Right ball ache going to the hospital every week for dropping a pint. I stopped going in the end and just avoided Oxies and Eq from then on.
> 
> I have been in Saudi working for the last 10 days and am now in Dubai. Snook a crafty job interview in today as I am getting made reduntant due to my companies business closing. One of the things they asked was if i would have a full medical. Silently, without a thought for the job or future career, I though "oh fvck, I have to come off again".
> 
> Anavar all round for us oldies then Big Man...


That's right you went every week,i remember now(doh)how did you get to that stage,did doc know you were on aas ?

I will do it for a while if they so dictate


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Just had a call from my docs,they are worried about RbC being so high,so have now refered me to a haematolagist ffs,so i better come off again ,,,,,grrrrr.
> 
> I tell you what guys,this is pushing even my limit,i want to scream!


Mate, sorry to hear that.

That's so annoying, and you had only just started again.

Still at least you have not had time to raise your RBC even higher.

are we still on for tomorrow?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, sorry to hear that.
> 
> That's so annoying, and you had only just started again.
> 
> Still at least you have not had time to raise your RBC even higher.
> 
> are we still on for tomorrow?


Yes mate no probs what time?

I just ordered a blood letting kit ,i will crack on myself,i know i need to lose 1 pint/week for 4 or 5 weeks,you can actualy see by the blood thickness as i recall....lol


----------



## Enjoy1

:cool2: Aw my lovely, sorry to hear you still having health problems... they will get you sorted right out at the hossie no doubt.. :thumbup1:

Big hugs...

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :cool2: Aw my lovely, sorry to hear you still having health problems... they will get you sorted right out at the hossie no doubt.. :thumbup1:
> 
> Big hugs...
> 
> xxx


Aint nothin,will sort it myself,they are taking forever to do anything,i mean i cannot tell them about gear realy,good chance of them sending me packing....so plan is let bloods and by the time i get to see haemo it will have gone down and i can relax a bit i need 4 to 5 weeks to get it down(have done this on nhs before!)xxxxx thanks babe


----------



## Double J

Hey big fella :thumb

Just heard about your high red blood count.... :scared:

Hope it's nothing too serious and can be sorted quickly and easily mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> That's right you went every week,i remember now(doh)how did you get to that stage,did doc know you were on aas ?
> 
> I will do it for a while if they so dictate


Got to that stage as I had been on constantly for about 6 months, as I was dieting and cutting hard over this period. Lot of Oxies and Eq were in there as well.

My hands were tingling a lot at the time and I would also get numbness in them, so I went to the Docs for tests. When he did my bloods, he picked up the high (low 20s) RBC.

Heamo was pretty good, and he asked me what I was taking. He advised me to back off and reconsider what I was taking to raise my RBC. I stopped going in the end as I was rushing from the South West every Friday morning from the Cdo Bgde, back to Sennybridge. Dump my sh1t, pick my car up and head over to the hospital. He then phoned me and said he would let me do monthly sessions. Fair play to him, but I eventualy stopped going all together.

Truthfully, mine took a fair time do get down to around 18 ish, and he was still draining it off, even though this was acceptable on the high end. That was a good few years back now though. About 9 I think.

With a good clean medical kit and safe procedures, there would be nothing wrong in doing this, as you intend. Just like Lance Armstrong, only you are not putting it back in.

Livestrong :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

Not sure about blood letting as I know zip about it, but I guess it can only help?

Either way at least you're also in the hands of the professionals, hope they sort it as best try can!

Bet they haven't come across barbarian blood before!


----------



## 25434

Morning big fella.....hope today goes well for you...have a hug. ((((((((00))))))))).....x


----------



## paulandabbi

Aup mate, don't really know about the problem you have but I hope you can sort it out.


----------



## JANIKvonD

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, don't really know about the problem you have but I hope you can sort it out.


fuk off with there avi's ya cvnt.....im ball deep in tren & there doing me no justice


----------



## Davey666

Morning Tom... Sorry to hear you have a slight set back. I will expect you to over come this hurdle.

Take it easy bro and get it sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk off with there avi's ya cvnt.....im ball deep in tren & there doing me no justice


Haha sorry mate! Can't help but show her off lmao.


----------



## BestBefore1989

You OK mate.

Not like you not to post for an entire day!

Hope your just busy big man


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> You OK mate.
> 
> Not like you not to post for an entire day!
> 
> Hope your just busy big man


I agree........you really busy at work? Or poorly? C'mawn softie chops......have a hug. ((((((((((((0))))))))))))

What's happening in your world today.....hope your ok...xxxx


----------



## bluejoanna

Just echoing all the above sentiments - hope everything is OK x


----------



## biglbs

High guys and thanks for kind words

I did'nt post as felt a bit down,as a rabbit once said"If you can't say something nice,then don't say nothing at all!",TERRIBLE English Imo

Decided to shock body too,only had 3 protein drinks in 36 hours,just had another,have dropped a load of water and some fat as done plenty of cardio

Not sure if i can manage on two more until bed time then 5 iu Gh ,then by the time i get up tomorrow it would have been 72hrs on just protein/Gh,this has put me in keto already(smell it in wee)

Blood letting kit should be here today,blood will flow better when i do it as no fats other than cod liver oil in blood,i fully intend to get these docs of my back,when they test again it will be sorted!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad your feeling better mate,

so black pudding is on special in the cafe next week?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad your feeling better mate,
> 
> so black pudding is on special in the cafe next week?


Thanks mate,who you callin a pig?pmsl

May be able to train tomorrow mate,got some bits on but hope to be done early?


----------



## onthebuild

The blood you drain out, bottle it up and sell it, I'm sure some weirdo with a blood fetish will have it for a nice sum!

Always thinking me


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,who you callin a pig?pmsl
> 
> May be able to train tomorrow mate,got some bits on but hope to be done early?


That could be fun :thumb:

Id love to, what sort of time are you looking at? and please, no leg work:surrender:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> That could be fun :thumb:
> 
> Id love to, what sort of time are you looking at? and please, no leg work:surrender:


Back then?

early Pm i recon,ok if i text when done?


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> The blood you drain out, bottle it up and sell it, I'm sure some weirdo with a blood fetish will have it for a nice sum!
> 
> Always thinking me


BB4 thought of Black pudding


----------



## Davey666

Morning Tom :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Back then?
> 
> early Pm i recon,ok if i text when done?


sounds like a plan


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Still holding off on carbs,had lamb/mushrooms and one piece of toast(i understand you need some,to stop body holding onto fat,even over 2 days,mine adjusts so fast.

Had a word with Pscarb about haemo level and peps,he thinks he may have read something about it,but will check when he gets back from break...

Just pinned 200mg prop and 5iu Gh ,the reason for prop is that the Tren H has a 7-10 life,so gonna feed it some prop to balance things one more will see it done in 2 days Imo


----------



## paulandabbi

onthebuild said:


> The blood you drain out, bottle it up and sell it, I'm sure some weirdo with a blood fetish will have it for a nice sum!
> 
> Always thinking me


Kind of like my wifes with pants hahaha


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Kind of like my wifes with pants hahaha


I would'nt climb over her to get to him though-------pmsl

Srry Otb xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello mate, hows the day going?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> hello mate, hows the day going?


All good buddy,just cooking a pork fillet wrapped in bacon and black pudding with herbs,nice lemon/soy sauce/garlic/ginger pour over,all mine no carbs nom

You ok?


----------



## onthebuild

paulandabbi said:


> Kind of like my wifes with pants hahaha


Kind of where the idea came from I must admit!!

And @biglbs you cut me real deep with that one brother


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Kind of where the idea came from I must admit!!
> 
> And @biglbs you cut me real deep with that one brother


----------



## 25434

No carbs in black pudding? I suppose it's all blood and fat? bleurrrgh...put like that it doesn't sound so good....but the rest sounds gorgeous...I don't like black pudding but I love Haggis...I just love it, and that is one Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooge carb monster I believe......so I can't have it at the mo.....did you stuff the pork with the black pudding cos I can't imagine how you would wrap it round the loin? unless you just squish it round the fillet and then wrap the bacon round both of them? I'm guessing this though....x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> No carbs in black pudding? I suppose it's all blood and fat? bleurrrgh...put like that it doesn't sound so good....but the rest sounds gorgeous...I don't like black pudding but I love Haggis...I just love it, and that is one Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooge carb monster I believe......so I can't have it at the mo.....did you stuff the pork with the black pudding cos I can't imagine how you would wrap it round the loin? unless you just squish it round the fillet and then wrap the bacon round both of them? I'm guessing this though....x


Wrapped around mate,but only a small amount as it does have minimul cals,so two slices G2go,but i don't like pork so the dip was poured over and i gagged through it pmsl

So that is it for food apart from casein shake in water later.

I like Haggis too ,normaly on Burns night ith 'neeps and tatty,expensive Scotch!

Other news,letting kit not turned up yet!


----------



## 25434

Something to cheer you up...my latest back pic....snort! I don't even look like I train...flol! that back had pulled 105kg dead recently..hahaha...



not as good as Enjoy1's of course but I'll get there eventually....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Something to cheer you up...my latest back pic....snort! I don't even look like I train...flol! that back had pulled 105kg dead recently..hahaha...
> 
> View attachment 116404
> 
> 
> not as good as Enjoy1's of course but I'll get there eventually....


Well look at you all fit and buff , showing off your flash Armani undies. x

It no good I'm now so depressed that the only thing that will cheer me up is a double bicep posse in my journal.

( lol no harm in asking )


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Something to cheer you up...my latest back pic....snort! I don't even look like I train...flol! that back had pulled 105kg dead recently..hahaha...
> 
> View attachment 116404
> 
> 
> not as good as Enjoy1's of course but I'll get there eventually....


Now that is what i call a present,you look soooooo sexy and defo have muscle,i love the errectors(No pun,well maybe a bit!)

You have a very nice frame with pleasing curves and the thing i love most about womens figures hips,the sexy part for me!!!

Very good work,i would rep you but you know why i cannot xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well look at you all fit and buff , showing off your flash Armani undies. x
> 
> It no good I'm now so depressed that the only thing that will cheer me up is a double bicep posse in my journal.
> 
> ( lol no harm in asking )


I will do you one tomorrow mate,about 3pm i think,that ok?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Something to cheer you up...my latest back pic....snort! I don't even look like I train...flol! that back had pulled 105kg dead recently..hahaha...
> 
> View attachment 116404
> 
> 
> not as good as Enjoy1's of course but I'll get there eventually....


Also Flubs you need black out liners in those curtains pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> All good buddy,just cooking a pork fillet wrapped in bacon and black pudding with herbs,nice lemon/soy sauce/garlic/ginger pour over,all mine no carbs nom
> 
> You ok?


Fuk me that sounds good. I'm just waiting on the mrs pulling out her finger & making my fanjitas lol. I'm good bud x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk me that sounds good. I'm just waiting on the mrs pulling out her finger & making my fanjitas lol. I'm good bud x


Prolly is if you like pork...i don't pmsl,but it was lean protein for these few days of hell i am putting myself through..


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I will do you one tomorrow mate,about 3pm i think,that ok?


:laugh: :laugh: I reckon that would sort him out! Hahaha.....sorry for asking but which bit are the erectors please? You know, so I can quote that for the next six months when I'm feeling poop...."did you know I have great erectors".....hahaha.....I should have done a proper lat shot cos they come out really wide when I do the appropriate weird face and hold my breath and turn round in a funny manner for the camera....hahahahahahaha.....

Thanks BigFella and BB....most kind of you both...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Something to cheer you up...my latest back pic....snort! I don't even look like I train...flol! that back had pulled 105kg dead recently..hahaha...
> 
> View attachment 116404
> 
> 
> not as good as Enjoy1's of course but I'll get there eventually....


Fuuuuukin'el flubs. U look ace


----------



## 25434

bigFella....can you eat sausages? Cos I got some really good quality pork ones the other week and stuffed them with prunes, wrapped in pancetta and grilled, they were lovely and moist and yummy....I think you could batter a pork loin or chop flat and stuff it with the same and it may stay soft and the fruit gives it some flavour...I tried some with half dried apricots and half with prunes, but the prunes tasted best.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> :laugh: :laugh: I reckon that would sort him out! Hahaha.....sorry for asking but which bit are the erectors please? You know, so I can quote that for the next six months when I'm feeling poop...."did you know I have great erectors".....hahaha.....I should have done a proper lat shot cos they come out really wide when I do the appropriate weird face and hold my breath and turn round in a funny manner for the camera....hahahahahahaha.....
> 
> Thanks BigFella and BB....most kind of you both...x


you see that sexy groove up the middle of your back?Each side of that there is a muscle that runs up,these are your Spinae erector muscles,you look very sexy with them i promise you x


----------



## Sweat

Evening bruiser!

All going well with ya?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I will do you one tomorrow mate,about 3pm i think,that ok?


don't know, do you have any Armani undies? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> bigFella....can you eat sausages? Cos I got some really good quality pork ones the other week and stuffed them with prunes, wrapped in pancetta and grilled, they were lovely and moist and yummy....I think you could batter a pork loin or chop flat and stuff it with the same and it may stay soft and the fruit gives it some flavour...I tried some with half dried apricots and half with prunes, but the prunes tasted best.....


Mine was lovely and moist half hour at 200 deg wrapped in bacon and black pud took care of that,i love butterfly meat that is stuffed,but no fruit for me until Sat(sugars)Yup gonna have eggs/sausage/bacon for second meal tomoz,no toast though


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Evening bruiser!
> 
> All going well with ya?


Hi buddy all is fine,just cracking on,usual sh1t different day,you still nearing absville?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> don't know, do you have any Armani undies? :lol:


Lend me yours please mate,mine are Campri!(It says 4 birth for size guide)


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Mine was lovely and moist half hour at 200 deg wrapped in bacon and black pud took care of that,i love butterfly meat that is stuffed,but no fruit for me until Sat(sugars)Yup gonna have eggs/sausage/bacon for second meal tomoz,no toast though


Oh...sorry...I forgot that fruit is sugar...durrrrp....yours sounded lovely though...except for the black pudding...brekkie sounds good....more than good..but no toast??? pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...now that is hard...toast is one of my fave things...tea and toast..yumeeeee.....


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy all is fine,just cracking on,usual sh1t different day,you still nearing absville?


Lost them a bit, post bday I been carb binging. But to be fair it not too bad, no weight gain just a bit watery. Back on it again now and excited to start cutting again. Bring on these abs!!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Oh...sorry...I forgot that fruit is sugar...durrrrp....yours sounded lovely though...except for the black pudding...brekkie sounds good....more than good..but no toast??? pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...now that is hard...toast is one of my fave things...tea and toast..yumeeeee.....


I see that in your posts,i do love fresh bread toasted and burnt a bit with jam etc


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Lost them a bit, post bday I been carb binging. But to be fair it not too bad, no weight gain just a bit watery. Back on it again now and excited to start cutting again. Bring on these abs!!


The thing is ,i am finding the leaner you get ,the harder you try,bloody addictive imo


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> The thing is ,i am finding the leaner you get ,the harder you try,bloody addictive imo


It's true mate! Good observation!


----------



## biglbs

I have a weigh in tomorrow,i started 412lbs last week i was 389lbs i recon i have 384 in the bag,keep em crossed please mate!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I have a weigh in tomorrow,i started 412lbs last week i was 389lbs i recon i have 384 in the bag,keep em crossed please mate!


Wow mate, serious drop! You'll smash it. Keep motivation up and carry on this amazing momentum you got going!!!

Will be rooting for you!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Wow mate, serious drop! You'll smash it. Keep motivation up and carry on this amazing momentum you got going!!!
> 
> Will be rooting for you!


Thanks if i have 28lb loss is about a third of initial drop target,then i will hold that weight and carry on recomping,before next loss phase,simples..


----------



## Queenie

Hey tom  thinking of u big guy. Hope you're well.

Lots of love,

Little Miss Oily x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hey tom  thinking of u big guy. Hope you're well.
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> Little Miss Oily x


I am fine mate,it is the 'others' who question it...pmsl

Nice to see you in here 'oily one' x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

30g whey/30g casein/mct oil in water mm,lovely breaky.


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Thanks if i have 28lb loss is about a third of initial drop target,then i will hold that weight and carry on recomping,before next loss phase,simples..


28lbs is crazy in the space of time you've had, especially with the probs you've had along the way!

Excellent work!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 30g whey/30g casein/mct oil in water mm,lovely breaky.


Sounds.......healthy...... :mellow:

Great work on the weight loss though mate, 2 stone!!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> 28lbs is crazy in the space of time you've had, especially with the probs you've had along the way!
> 
> Excellent work!


Thanks mate,well it will be if scales say 384,pmsl

I have actualy recomped a hell of a lot,begining of last year i was just Fat,so i am very happy,but wished i had not had set backs,but that is all they are ,just set backs.It would take far more to stop a Barbarian warrior.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds.......healthy...... :mellow:
> 
> Great work on the weight loss though mate, 2 stone!!


Yes and all sh1t pmsl,thanks mate


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I have a weigh in tomorrow,i started 412lbs last week i was 389lbs i recon i have 384 in the bag,keep em crossed please mate!


Holy sh!t big man. Thats impressive.

Congrats on that.


----------



## TELBOR

Good work mate, slowly, slowly catchy monkey 

:beer:


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuuuuukin'el flubs. U look ace


 @Flubs - This - :thumbup1: About a 1000 times over! Gorgeous!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> @Flubs - This - :thumbup1: About a 1000 times over! Gorgeous!


i keep coming back to gop


----------



## Davey666

Have I read wrong or have you lost 28lbs?

If you have you best change your name to small lbs


----------



## Richie186

Good work on the weight loss big fella. Great work in fact.


----------



## BestBefore1989

are we still on for 3pm mate?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Thanks guys but my guess was wrong i am affraid,i was no where near 28lbs lost

I weigh 380lbs on the nail so i have lost 32lbs pmsl,shame i cannot rep myself!


----------



## biglbs

:thumb:


BestBefore1989 said:


> are we still on for 3pm mate?


 :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Thanks guys but my guess was wrong i am affraid,i was no where near 28lbs lost
> 
> Result!!!! Top stuff Tom. I can't rep yet either but I owe you. :thumb:
> 
> I weigh 380lbs on the nail so i have lost 32lbs pmsl,shame i cannot rep myself!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Thanks guys but my guess was wrong i am affraid,i was no where near 28lbs lost
> 
> I weigh 380lbs on the nail so i have lost 32lbs pmsl,shame i cannot rep myself!


Bloody hell, Even more congrats mate!!!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Bloody hell, Even more congrats mate!!!!


Thanks guys,i just had 3 eggs,2 bacon,2 sausage,2 black pud,realy missed bread and toast but hay!

I have 2 packs of dry roast nuts to get through lateroh and a whole leg of lamb to munch for tea and tomorrows lunch


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,i just had 3 eggs,2 bacon,2 sausage,2 black pud,realy missed bread and toast but hay!
> 
> I have 2 packs of dry roast nuts to get through lateroh and a whole leg of lamb to munch for tea and tomorrows lunch


Can I come for tea lmao!!! You diet sounds better than mine 

You training today then?


----------



## bluejoanna

Bl00dy brilliant news (not so) big man - chuffed to feck for you   

Enjoy your lamb and your nuts too! x


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Can I come for tea lmao!!! You diet sounds better than mine
> 
> You training today then?


Yes mate,i have no energy for it but going with my buddy BB41989 at 3pm for back/bi.....


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Bl00dy brilliant news (not so) big man - chuffed to feck for you
> 
> Enjoy your lamb and your nuts too! x


Thanks Jo cannot beat a bit of leg and salty nuts imo


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i have no energy for it but going with my buddy BB41989 at 3pm for back/bi.....


I just done my pull session went a bit lighter today. You have some nice food to come home to so don't worry about the energy for now just think about the lamb hahaha


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> Thanks Jo cannot beat a bit of leg and *salty nuts* imo


Wouldn't expect anything less from you Big Man! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i have no energy for it but going with my buddy BB41989 at 3pm for back/bi.....


Reps sent mate. 380 lbs wow, that's only 170Kg

LOL Now were gonna have to have a go and see how close we can get to rowing that this afternoon


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Thanks Jo cannot beat a bit of leg and salty nuts imo


Now that just sounds Gay :lol:


----------



## Davey666

Well done buddy.... Keep at it, Hopefully I can follow suit :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Well done buddy.... Keep at it, Hopefully I can follow suit :thumbup1:


Trouble is my eating for diet is weird,i change it daily according to activity ,there is no pattern to say do this or that,i just 'know',what is right,but i am not a BB so i can have that luxury as long as i keep losing or recomping fat


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Now that just sounds Gay :lol:


Depends on how the nuts are salted imo


----------



## Davey666

I dont want to be a bodybuilder they all puffs :whistling: (now in hiding) I just want to reduce the fat too.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> I dont want to be a bodybuilder they all puffs :whistling: (now in hiding) I just want to reduce the fat too.


You should have been on that diet,try an aitkins style one,i am pretty much in ketosis right now,though going to have some fruit soon,or i will be useless in gym...


----------



## Davey666

Oh BTW I did rep you.... well I fooked up and repped BB instead, he did deserve it also :whistling:


----------



## Davey666

Oh, I just tried repping ya but I need to spread the love


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got to spread it first but will hit you up when I am able


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Got to spread it first but will hit you up when I am able


Send some over here ya greedy ****


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Send some over here ya greedy ****


Rep whore! Negged :lol:

Joke :innocent:


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Rep whore! Negged :lol:
> 
> Joke :innocent:


I dont mind the Negs either :lol:

****


----------



## biglbs

2x malice and 1 banana / 1 apple,to fuel my workout with the strong fella....


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> 2x malice and 1 banana / 1 apple,to fuel my workout with the strong fella....


Have a good one slim!

Great work mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one slim!
> 
> Great work mate :beer:


Cheers mate that BB4 fella is getting stronger by the second i swear!

Great back workout,both shattered!

As always the man gives it 100%,seems as though he has grown rather a lot for some reason

Thanks for a great workout buddy!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Thanks guys but my guess was wrong i am affraid,i was no where near 28lbs lost
> 
> Blimey! Well done...I tried to rep you for that bit I can't at the mo....sorry.....soooooo.......it would be ok just this once to call you a big loser? Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Kidding......kidding......just Aving a muck.....lol....
> 
> Runs quickly out of journal to hide under fave cushion...dam! Gave that one away...sod......okay, runs quickly elsewhere to secret hiding place......
> 
> !


Oh lawwwd! I posted inside your post.....sigh......one day I'll get tat right...one day.....lol


----------



## biglbs

I will come and find you and pin you to the floor,then i will tickle you until you beg forgivence :lol: 

Stick em up!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

100 g whey in water with mct(gave me shizzles earlier,normaly ok:confused1

Feeling nice and tight like a Nuns ,,,,er,,,,,,,,,sock,,,,pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate that BB4 fella is getting stronger by the second i swear!
> 
> Great back workout,both shattered!
> 
> As always the man gives it 100%,seems as though he has grown rather a lot for some reason
> 
> Thanks for a great workout buddy!


Thanks for the workout Mate.

Sat here in pain. I feel about a mile wide with forearms like popeye the sailor man.

The stats are posted in my journal :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

A copy and paste from my learned friends journal of our workout as promised//////////////////////////////////////////

Back from a good workout with twiggy (tom)

Even deprived of carbs he's as strong as an Ox!

Wide grip pull down

45Kg Tom 20 Me 20

85Kg Tom 12 Me 10

115Kg Tom 4 dropping to

95Kg Tom 4

85Kg Me 8

Close Grip Pull Down

45Kg Tom 12 Me 12

95Kg Tom 8 Me 8

85Kg Tom 12 Me 12

Seated Row

45Kg Tom 12 Me 12

75Kg Tom 8 Me 8

95Kg Tom 10 Me 10

115Kg Tom 13 Me 12

150Kg Tom 5 Me 5

LOL I wanted to get another 20 on so I could say I rowed Tom (as he now only weights 170Kg) but we had already bolted a 20kg plate and a 10kg plate to the stack and balanced 2X 12.5 dumbbells on top of the stack and I'm not sure the cable could take any more!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Sirloin 10oz finished in butter and sprouts/garlic in same pan slightlyn caramalised mmmmm


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Sirloin 10oz finished in butter and sprouts/garlic in same pan slightlyn caramalised mmmmm


Dam, that sounds good


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam, that sounds good


Was lovely,The family had fish and chips,tbh it did not bother me,now to marinate my leg of lamb.....Hot chicken tikka i recon


----------



## 25434

oh boy! that sounded like a workout and a half....and you deserve your steak....10 ounce...lawwwd! that would take me hours to chew through....mebbe give half of one a good go though....yum....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> oh boy! that sounded like a workout and a half....and you deserve your steak....10 ounce...lawwwd! that would take me hours to chew through....mebbe give half of one a good go though....yum....


I would cook you one,then eat the half you left too!!!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I would cook you one,then eat the half you left too!!!


hahahaha...and I'd let you too...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> hahahaha...and I'd let you too...


If you ever get here to train it is a deal xx


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> A copy and paste from my learned friends journal of our workout as promised//////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> Back from a good workout with twiggy (tom)
> 
> Even deprived of carbs he's as strong as an Ox!
> 
> Wide grip pull down
> 
> 45Kg Tom 20 Me 20
> 
> 85Kg Tom 12 Me 10
> 
> 115Kg Tom 4 dropping to
> 
> 95Kg Tom 4
> 
> 85Kg Me 8
> 
> Close Grip Pull Down
> 
> 45Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> 95Kg Tom 8 Me 8
> 
> 85Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> 45Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> 75Kg Tom 8 Me 8
> 
> 95Kg Tom 10 Me 10
> 
> 115Kg Tom 13 Me 12
> 
> 150Kg Tom 5 Me 5
> 
> LOL I wanted to get another 20 on so I could say I rowed Tom (as he now only weights 170Kg) but we had already bolted a 20kg plate and a 10kg plate to the stack and balanced 2X 12.5 dumbbells on top of the stack and I'm not sure the cable could take any more!


Nice workout mate and @BestBefore1989!!!


----------



## loganator

Near enough every journal ive been on tonight has talk of food on it ....starting to think it's a conspiracy lol ......

Hope all going well mate


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Near enough every journal ive been on tonight has talk of food on it ....starting to think it's a conspiracy lol ......
> 
> Hope all going well mate


If it's any use this is after two days of virtualy no food and just protein drinks ,now in keto for a bit ,though going to a wedding tomorrow so that will end there about 6pm,all good though and weight falling off me mate


----------



## biglbs

My forearm pull is realy giving me grief now ,should have not put the extra weights ontorow realy but back feels awsome:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

50g salami/two pickled onions/50g cheese

all done now.....


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> If it's any use this is after two days of virtualy no food and just protein drinks ,now in keto for a bit ,though going to a wedding tomorrow so that will end there about 6pm,all good though and weight falling off me mate


"Weight falling off me"..........eeerrrmmmmm...uuuummmm......nope! Not getting that one....:laugh: Sigh....I may do that...got a massive bag of protein to use.....and weddings.....luverleeeeeeee.....how exciting.....happy people...dancing, singing, awweeee...have a lovely time...and don't stuff sausage rolls down your pants.....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> "Weight falling off me"..........eeerrrmmmmm...uuuummmm......nope! Not getting that one....:laugh: Sigh....I may do that...got a massive bag of protein to use.....and weddings.....luverleeeeeeee.....how exciting.....happy people...dancing, singing, awweeee...have a lovely time...and don't stuff sausage rolls down your pants.....:laugh:


er....32lbs of it:confused1msl


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> A copy and paste from my learned friends journal of our workout as promised//////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> Back from a good workout with twiggy (tom)
> 
> Even deprived of carbs he's as strong as an Ox!
> 
> Wide grip pull down
> 
> 45Kg Tom 20 Me 20
> 
> 85Kg Tom 12 Me 10
> 
> 115Kg Tom 4 dropping to
> 
> 95Kg Tom 4
> 
> 85Kg Me 8
> 
> Close Grip Pull Down
> 
> 45Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> 95Kg Tom 8 Me 8
> 
> 85Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> 45Kg Tom 12 Me 12
> 
> 75Kg Tom 8 Me 8
> 
> 95Kg Tom 10 Me 10
> 
> 115Kg Tom 13 Me 12
> 
> 150Kg Tom 5 Me 5
> 
> LOL I wanted to get another 20 on so I could say I rowed Tom (as he now only weights 170Kg) but we had already bolted a 20kg plate and a 10kg plate to the stack and balanced 2X 12.5 dumbbells on top of the stack and I'm not sure the cable could take any more!


good going boys


----------



## biglbs

That is enough of that no carb shizzle,messes my whole system up,will repeat in prolly 2 weeks time

So just had crunchy nut corn flakes with whey and nuts/fruit,then some bran,hope to feel normal in a while for Daddy day,then wedding we are off too.


----------



## Davey666

Have a great day :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Have a great day :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,just prepped my indian whole leg of lamb,tandoori spices/lime/half a jar of mint sauce/half a corriander plant,5 whole large red chilli,will cook at 220deg for about 50 mins,,or so,feeling better for carbs i had so will only eat lamb until wedding at 6pm


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,just prepped my indian whole leg of lamb,tandoori spices/lime/half a jar of mint sauce/half a corriander plant,5 whole large red chilli,will cook at 220deg for about 50 mins,,or so,feeling better for carbs i had so will only eat lamb until wedding at 6pm


Now that sounds nice but a little to pink for me. I like me meat well done. You deserve to munch today big man you have done really well on your diet.

Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Now that sounds nice but a little to pink for me. I like me meat well done. You deserve to munch today big man you have done really well on your diet.
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend.


It will not be pink mate,i made insitions in it to get flavour in and temp will seare it well,should be cooked and moist,it is marinating now so lime is already chemicaly cooking it,breaking fats and connective tissue down.should be lovely.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> It will not be pink mate,i made insitions in it to get flavour in and temp will seare it well,should be cooked and moist,it is marinating now so lime is already chemicaly cooking it,breaking fats and connective tissue down.should be lovely.


Good point I didn't think about the lime. Sounds amazing mate. Defo copy/paste this reciepe and get a leg of lamb soon as. You doing much before the wedding?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dam I've only just finished breakfast but reading that has made me hungry again.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Good point I didn't think about the lime. Sounds amazing mate. Defo copy/paste this reciepe and get a leg of lamb soon as. You doing much before the wedding?


I got the reciepe of an old Indian butcher...it tastes better than take away,but you must put oven flat out or 220 min....gives it clay oven taste



BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam I've only just finished breakfast but reading that has made me hungry again.


Pop around and try it mate,i will put kettle on..


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 50g salami/two pickled onions/50g cheese
> 
> all done now.....


More food talk .....cruelty thats what it is !


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I got the reciepe of an old Indian butcher...it tastes better than take away,but you must put oven flat out or 220 min....gives it clay oven taste
> 
> Pop around and try it mate,i will put kettle on..


I will defo try it when I can mate it sounds amazing. You up to much else today?


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> More food talk .....cruelty thats what it is !


I am cookin lamb in a mo,,,,tikka style pmsl

Oh thanks for dropping in(or falling over)x


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I got the reciepe of an old Indian butcher...it tastes better than take away,but you must put oven flat out or 220 min....gives it clay oven taste
> 
> Pop around and try it mate,i will put kettle on..


LOL don't tempt me mate.

I have to do domestic stuff with the family today. Had a fridge freezer die last week and though we have replaced the machine, I need to re fill it.

I could not even have my oats for breakfast as we didn't have enough milk for that and a cup of coffee so the coffee won and I had to make do with steak and eggs for breakfast  :drool:


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I will defo try it when I can mate it sounds amazing. You up to much else today?


Eating lamb.,wedding to go to and may train chest if time...BB4?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL don't tempt me mate.
> 
> I have to do domestic stuff with the family today. Had a fridge freezer die last week and though we have replaced the machine, I need to re fill it.
> 
> I could not even have my oats for breakfast as we didn't have enough milk for that and a cup of coffee so the coffee won and I had to make do with steak and eggs for breakfast  :drool:


Ok buddy have a gooden


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Eating lamb.,wedding to go to and may train chest if time...BB4?


You should take the day off training you deserve it plus you can rest your forearm then.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> You should take the day off training you deserve it plus you can rest your forearm then.


Thanks mate,i prolly should,but need to look pumped for the wedding,


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i prolly should,but need to look pumped for the wedding,


This is very much true, Oh what to do lol. You could look pumped for the wedding after training but then have to take a week off training if your arm gets worse. I would see it as a hard decision but from what I know of you your going to train anyway and risk it lmao


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> This is very much true, Oh what to do lol. You could look pumped for the wedding after training but then have to take a week off training if your arm gets worse. I would see it as a hard decision but from what I know of you your going to train anyway and risk it lmao


I will train smart and avooid using it mate


----------



## biglbs

i should pump realy well as not had many carbs until today,will pack some in before gym if i go


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> i should pump realy well as not had many carbs until today,will pack some in before gym if i go


Sounds like a plan there mate. Take it easy on the forearm and enjoy your evening if I don't get chance to chat to you before.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> i should pump realy well as not had many carbs until today,will pack some in before gym if i go


Its not fair, I wanna play :bounce:

but Ive got to go to cost-co and Ikea :thumbdown: :crying:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Chest and tri----rushed

Slight incline smithy

25 x 60k

20 x 60k real slow

15 x 100k slow

12 x 100k medium

10 x 120k medium

8 x 120k mid range only

V bar triceps pushdown

4 sets 15 to 20 reps

2 single arm cable pushdown holding cable

alternating more v bar pushdowns

fiddling with other pumping moves to keep blood in chest and tri in between

20 reps per arm x 3 biceps d/bell

Done off to wedding soon.i looked much better pumped than for years.....


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest and tri----rushed
> 
> Slight incline smithy
> 
> 25 x 60k
> 
> 20 x 60k real slow
> 
> 15 x 100k slow
> 
> 12 x 100k medium
> 
> 10 x 120k medium
> 
> 8 x 120k mid range only
> 
> V bar triceps pushdown
> 
> 4 sets 15 to 20 reps
> 
> 2 single arm cable pushdown holding cable
> 
> alternating more v bar pushdowns
> 
> fiddling with other pumping moves to keep blood in chest and tri in between
> 
> 20 reps per arm x 3 biceps d/bell
> 
> Done off to wedding soon.i looked much better pumped than for years.....


Nice workout mate


----------



## Sweat

Nice workout mate

Arms looking as pumped as the below?!!?... 



MMMMMONSTERRRRR GUNS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Nice workout mate
> 
> Arms looking as pumped as the below?!!?...
> 
> View attachment 116693
> 
> 
> MMMMMONSTERRRRR GUNS!!!!!!!!!!


Nearly!

Bloody forearm is playing up rotten now,,,grr


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Nearly!
> 
> Bloody forearm is playing up rotten now,,,grr


On the outside of forearm near elbow? If so I get that, well annoying, from over gripping my physio said, Tennis/Golfers elbow etc, very common in weight lifters too.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> On the outside of forearm near elbow? If so I get that, well annoying, from over gripping my physio said, Tennis/Golfers elbow etc, very common in weight lifters too.


Yours is tennis-outside elbow,mine is golfers on inside,but coupled with a tear accross the forearm muscle,,,you can feel and see a dip/groove!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Yours is tennis-outside elbow,mine is golfers on inside,but coupled with a tear accross the forearm muscle,,,you can feel and see a dip/groove!


Think I get both mate, but just figured yours was outside as was triceps you worked today and my outside hurts more on push days, inside more on pull days.

Tear does not sound pretty mate.

How was the Wedding anyway? Cop off with any bridesmaids? Run round the outside of the room pretending to be an aeroplane while p1ssed? Fight with a relative?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Think I get both mate, but just figured yours was outside as was triceps you worked today and my outside hurts more on push days, inside more on pull days.
> 
> Tear does not sound pretty mate.
> 
> How was the Wedding anyway? Cop off with any bridesmaids? Run round the outside of the room pretending to be an aeroplane while p1ssed? Fight with a relative?


It just aggrevated it mate,tbh it's BB4's fault from our workout together,the fookin loon wanted every weight in the gym piled up on seated row stack pmsl

No i was realy good mate,Mia did all the running/pulling and dancing bless her.

What you doing today?Miss-behaving?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> It just aggrevated it mate,tbh it's BB4's fault from our workout together,the fookin loon wanted every weight in the gym piled up on seated row stack pmsl
> 
> No i was realy good mate,Mia did all the running/pulling and dancing bless her.
> 
> What you doing today?Miss-behaving?


Just done my fasted cardio and that is it for today training wise... new program so not doing any weights today (just 4 weights sessions per week), but normally do them 6-7 days a week. Now feeling I missing out. My mate just texted me saying i'll never get big, half hit a nerve and was tempted to go train guns with him at 10:30 but resisted.

Other than that just general chores and tossing it off.

You?


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Just done my fasted cardio and that is it for today training wise... new program so not doing any weights today (just 4 weights sessions per week), but normally do them 6-7 days a week. Now feeling I missing out. My mate just texted me saying i'll never get big, half hit a nerve and was tempted to go train guns with him at 10:30 but resisted.
> 
> Other than that just general chores and tossing it off.
> 
> You?


Monging out i think,contemplating finishing this three week course i started ,putting off all doc stuff until after it by which time i will have completed blood letting and had a few weeks off for everything to normalise as i am on a run at the mo..


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Monging out i think,contemplating finishing this three week course i started ,putting off all doc stuff until after it by which time i will have completed blood letting and had a few weeks off for everything to normalise as i am on a run at the mo..


Morning big man, glad to hear you had a good night! You arm is playing up now then :rolleye: no more said about it lol.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning big man, glad to hear you had a good night! You arm is playing up now then :rolleye: no more said about it lol.


No worse than it was tbh,so p1ss off pmsl

HOW ARE YOU TODAY?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> No worse than it was tbh,so p1ss off pmsl
> 
> HOW ARE YOU TODAY?


Haha

I am all good thanks mate, what about you?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

2 x Parabolan 76mg ea

2 x prop 100 ea

i dosed the first one as above on monday,then 200mg prop on weds,missed yesterday as was not sure what to do,but on grounds i will be letting from tues @ 1pint/week for 4 weeks decided to carry on with this course,for next two weeks as planned ,will then leave 3 weeks before having tests that are planned,only revision is upped dose slightly for first 2 weeks.

So the plan is i can grow on aas whilst actualy lowering Rbc to more normal levels,tests will confirm this in due course,you can see very clearly from viscousity of blood if rbc is too high,it is realy very thick ,also hard to let out,when it flows correctly you are there basicaly,i know this from personal experience as i have used Nhs in the past and had a very interesting chat to letting nurses,who told me a lot about it.I will need to work out a holding pattern to keep them stable by having regular tests,during these process,do i sound mad?

I tell you what mad is ,being blind to bloods,endlessly pumping more gear in and never having checks.The blood thickens and the heart struggles to pump it through organs(causing other sides)and then the heart grows until it suffers irrepairable damage=heart failure/stroke/heart disease,i don't fancy any of that so i am preventing the cause.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Haha
> 
> I am all good thanks mate, what about you?


Feeling good now that i have made my choices above..it was getting me down tbh


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 2 x Parabolan 76mg ea
> 
> 2 x prop 100 ea
> 
> i dosed the first one as above on monday,then 200mg prop on weds,missed yesterday as was not sure what to do,but on grounds i will be letting from tues @ 1pint/week for 4 weeks decided to carry on with this course,for next two weeks as planned ,will then leave 3 weeks before having tests that are planned,only revision is upped dose slightly for first 2 weeks.
> 
> So the plan is i can grow on aas whilst actualy lowering Rbc to more normal levels,tests will confirm this in due course,you can see very clearly from viscousity of blood if rbc is too high,it is realy very thick ,also hard to let out,when it flows correctly you are there basicaly,i know this from personal experience as i have used Nhs in the past and had a very interesting chat to letting nurses,who told me a lot about it.I will need to work out a holding pattern to keep them stable by having regular tests,during these process,do i sound mad?
> 
> I tell you what mad is ,being blind to bloods,endlessly pumping more gear in and never having checks.The blood thickens and the heart struggles to pump it through organs(causing other sides)and then the heart grows until it suffers irrepairable damage=heart failure/stroke/heart disease,i don't fancy any of that so i am preventing the cause.


Very sensible

Last bloods I had the rbc was at 17 which is top end of range

The dr showed me all previous tests and since gear use you can see a steady climb


----------



## biglbs

You mean the haemo range i think--same thing in a way as this leads to actual Rbc rise too,mine is 21.5 ,thanks for moral support on this one too..


----------



## biglbs

A few stats as looking at @loganators clothing on his website,i fancy some

Chest 60ins,arms 21ins cold.

Oh and did bp too 122/70 that will do me just fine...


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Feeling good now that i have made my choices above..it was getting me down tbh


Glad you have sorted everything out!! The only way is up now.

Never realised how much there is involved in doing a cycle and the things that come with it. I am learning so much everyday atm and its great.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Glad you have sorted everything out!! The only way is up now.
> 
> Never realised how much there is involved in doing a cycle and the things that come with it. I am learning so much everyday atm and its great.


It is easy to see the ups,but everyone thinks the downs aint gonna efect them,my theory these days prevention the only way,don't want cure path....


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> It is easy to see the ups,but everyone thinks the downs aint gonna efect them,my theory these days prevention the only way,don't want cure path....


Thats it, prevent it rather than leaving it to late to be able to cure it. Maybe cost a little bit more at 1st but no money can buy your life with the possible sides that can come it could be gone before you know it.


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> A few stats as looking at @loganators clothing on his website,i fancy some
> 
> Chest 60ins,arms 21ins cold.
> 
> Oh and did bp too 122/70 that will do me just fine...


Fill your boots mate , every little helps me compete , am sure we acomodate the xxl warroir and there is size guides on the site pages under the clothes ....

Thanks for the mention


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Fill your boots mate , every little helps me compete , am sure we acomodate the xxl warroir and there is size guides on the site pages under the clothes ....
> 
> Thanks for the mention


There is a guide ,but i can only see upto 50ins chest size mate,no probs for the mention a lot of guys come in here and your a top fella,the clothes are crackin too...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Cardio was chasing Mia on her new bike along windy seafront for a couple of miles or more,an hour of it anyhow..


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Cardio was chasing Mia on her new bike along windy seafront for a couple of miles or more,an hour of it anyhow..


awwweeeeee.....heee heeee....that made me feel all fuzzeeeeeee...but also laughing at the thought of you chasing her along the front...hee hee...what a boy!

xx


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Cardio was chasing Mia on her new bike along windy seafront for a couple of miles or more,an hour of it anyhow..


Would of been better if you tied a rope around yourself and pulled mia along


----------



## Davey666

loganator said:


> Fill your boots mate , every little helps me compete , am sure we acomodate the xxl warroir and there is size guides on the site pages under the clothes ....
> 
> Thanks for the mention


Whats the website?

Wouldnt mind having a look.


----------



## paulandabbi

Davey666 said:


> Whats the website?
> 
> Wouldnt mind having a look.


X2


----------



## loganator

Teamironworks.com pm me if you like anything on there

loganator


----------



## loganator

There are some pics of new stuff not on the site yet on milky s thread if you wanna look


----------



## loganator

paulandabbi said:


> X2


teamironworks.com


----------



## paulandabbi

loganator said:


> teamironworks.com


Cheers mate, I will have a look later.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> awwweeeeee.....heee heeee....that made me feel all fuzzeeeeeee...but also laughing at the thought of you chasing her along the front...hee hee...what a boy!
> 
> xx


Oi i will chase you next!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Oi i will chase you next!


 :lol: I can see it now...like a Benny Hill sketch..do dooo doo dooo doo...hahahaha......brilliant....Mia in front on her bike, me behind her, you behind me (faaarrr behind naturally....)...EEEEEK!!! hahahaha....and your wife behind you....hahaha........

and Dave666 at the rear...ya knarrr...cos he's big on the cardio these day...pft!...hahaha


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> :lol: I can see it now...like a Benny Hill sketch..do dooo doo dooo doo...hahahaha......brilliant....Mia in front on her bike, me behind her, you behind me (faaarrr behind naturally....)...EEEEEK!!! hahahaha....and your wife behind you....hahaha........
> 
> and Dave666 at the rear...ya knarrr...cos he's big on the cardio these day...pft!...hahaha


Trust me if i was behind you i would soon catch up after the pic. you posted the other day


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Trust me if i was behind you i would soon catch up after the pic. you posted the other day


Oh!....errrrmmm.....oh dear.... :blush: .....one would never run along the prom in me undercrackers one knows....


----------



## biglbs

Just seen Q has been banned:confused1: or is it me reading it wrong?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Just seen Q has been banned:confused1: or is it me reading it wrong?


which thread is it?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> which thread is it?


Dunno,she is just banned,i popped in to ask her about something and .....Banned!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Just seen Q has been banned:confused1: or is it me reading it wrong?





Flubs said:


> which thread is it?


No she has been banned. You can get to the thread via her profile, last thread she posted in but think the posts have been deleted/edited now.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> No she has been banned. You can get to the thread via her profile, last thread she posted in but think the posts have been deleted/edited now.


Yes i had a look when i was in there,someone must have hit the wrong button and got her at wrong time?


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> No she has been banned. You can get to the thread via her profile, last thread she posted in but think the posts have been deleted/edited now.


i just went to look...nothing there that I could see...but...she has been banned...


----------



## biglbs

Well i am sure it will only be a short week or so,she is never very naughty,just a bit naughty


----------



## Davey666

Morning buddy. Any plans today?


----------



## Davey666

Whats Claire get banned for?

Very suprised she has been banned :confused1:


----------



## loganator

Morning big fella


----------



## biglbs

Morning all i am tired today so will not do too much,my back may need a click into line as it is playing up but all good otherwise,what is everyone upto?

Flubs why your Pm off again:cursing:,you been getting greif?


----------



## biglbs

Think i can feel gear working,had odd dreams too,very erotic,cannot wait to go back to sleep


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....you should have a rest day cos you've been doing heavy lifting and stuff recently...listen to your bod and just have good sit down with a cuppa...it'll do you good...

Sorry bout the pm thing..I did turn it off but I put it on last night...I'll go and check, sometimes I forget to press the save button and stuff...sorry for that...sigh.....brain cell hunt in place as I type....got a meeting in 5 mins...and I'm starving...want my lunch..tuna and rice...bleurrrrrgh....hahaha....but I forgot to defrost my bison burgers last night so it's emergency food today...lol....have a good day...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....you should have a rest day cos you've been doing heavy lifting and stuff recently...listen to your bod and just have good sit down with a cuppa...it'll do you good...
> 
> Sorry bout the pm thing..I did turn it off but I put it on last night...I'll go and check, sometimes I forget to press the save button and stuff...sorry for that...sigh.....brain cell hunt in place as I type....got a meeting in 5 mins...and I'm starving...want my lunch..tuna and rice...bleurrrrrgh....hahaha....but I forgot to defrost my bison burgers last night so it's emergency food today...lol....have a good day...


You too mate,i think i may rest up too,have got chicken and lamb in pitta in a while


----------



## Sambuca

what cycle are you running at the moment?


----------



## 25434

Sambuca said:


> what cycle are you running at the moment?


I think he was running behind the cycle? with Mia on it? :whistling:

snigger...I has done humour in the middle of a meeting...I'm cool...I'm so cool.....:no: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> what cycle are you running at the moment?


Only one off my little blipps,that i now have to stop as hospital has called me in for blood letting tomorrow,ironicaly my blood letting kit ordered is due to turn up tomorrow too,lol.

All i have done is 2 Parabolan/200mg test

2 days later 200mg prop

2days later 2 parabolan and 200mg prop,that will be it until the hospital is off my back pmsl,it was gonna be 3 on /3 off etc,just have to wait now..


----------



## biglbs

Food has been very good,low carbs,med fats and high protein today,loads of water to thin blood for letting tomorrow..


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Food has been very good,low carbs,med fats and high protein today,loads of water to thin blood for letting tomorrow..


Good stuff mate and hope all is grand 2moro!


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> Good stuff mate and hope all is grand 2moro!


X2 big lbs.....fingers and toes all firmly crossed for ya...x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck today mate, if they go to bite your neck, run.


----------



## biglbs

Thanks my friends x

Right first thing to do is Battersea dogs home,try again to get me dear ol Mar another Dag,to replace one she lost(she has another),so me her and my sparlkle are off to see what we can do,then pop to caravan for lunch,as it is only up the road.Letting is at 4 pm ,then going to make back appoint as it is not correctly aligned at mo,geting odd pains in legs etc.

What is everyone upto?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Tuesday, Bloody Tuesday :rolleye:

Pint please


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tuesday, Bloody Tuesday :rolleye:
> 
> Pint please


My blood should be very expensive imo


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> My blood should be very expensive imo


The hidden scrolls state that If I mix it with the blood of a first line Vampire, the hybridzation will create a new species of supernatural


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> The hidden scrolls state that If I mix it with the blood of a first line Vampire, the hybridzation will create a new species of supernatural


It would be one big fooking hybrid mate and it would be strong ,with the sexual desire of god dam Tyranossaurus rex!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Id need more than 4 pints before Id fancy her mate


----------



## Ash1981

You going to hospital today big man?


----------



## bluejoanna

Hiya Tom - Just wishing you all the best for today. SOunds like you are evening out the hospital time with some quality Mia, doggy and caravan time too - sweet.

Just had to comment on your lamb recipe a few pages back.......I am literally drooling. Mopping up spit on my works keyboard is not the sort of professional look I go for!!

Hugs x


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys x

I am a pint lighter and it seems free to crack on ,the consultant Haemo,has blamed the Rbc/pcv count on possible sleep apnia and 'many other variables',so they are going to keep letting bloods until at acceptable levels,then monitor me regularly,with more letting as required,apparently this kind of thing can just happen----seems quite a few guys have tricked them without admission of aas use into helping control levels,also in other news my blood letting kit turned up pmsl..

So to my 200mg propionate 

This is what i hoped would happen-monitoring of bloods and levels by a haemo,every two/three weeks,safest way for an older lifter to go about aas in my view.

I still have no conclusive answer to diabetes question,though i hope it settles out with bloods being balanced,will have the specialist test done in due course,i feel the loss of more Lbs ill assist here too..


----------



## xpower

Well that's one major hurdle sorted mate 

Nice one


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys x
> 
> I am a pint lighter and it seems free to crack on ,the consultant Haemo,has blamed the Rbc/pcv count on possible sleep apnia and 'many other variables',so they are going to keep letting bloods until at acceptable levels,then monitor me regularly,with more letting as required,apparently this kind of thing can just happen----seems quite a few guys have tricked them without admission of aas use into helping control levels,also in other news my blood letting kit turned up pmsl..
> 
> So to my 200mg propionate
> 
> This is what i hoped would happen-monitoring of bloods and levels by a haemo,every two/three weeks,safest way for an older lifter to go about aas in my view.
> 
> I still have no conclusive answer to diabetes question,though i hope it settles out with bloods being balanced,will have the specialist test done in due course,i feel the loss of more Lbs ill assist here too..


Aup mate, glad its not bad news!!

Hope your well.


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Well that's one major hurdle sorted mate
> 
> Nice one


It is two of the biggest realy as i know heart is good too,i am sure the last hurdle will resolve as i rarely drink now and am losing decent amount of fat.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, glad its not bad news!!
> 
> Hope your well.


Nah pretty good,also i thought Heamo should have dropped by now and it had of own accord from 21.5 to 20.5,so even that was good news!


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> It is two of the biggest realy as i know heart is good too,i am sure the last hurdle will resolve as i rarely drink now and am losing decent amount of fat.


Onwards and upwards mate


----------



## biglbs

Feels like i won the lottery right now tbh

Also had back tweaked today,pain in legs has gone and so has one when i cough or sneeze,so that is good too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you're on the up big man


----------



## biglbs

Just eating two fillet steak medalions with jacket and mango chutney


----------



## 25434

Can't beat a good back tweak, that's what I always say...steak medallians....I had steak pie today, really tasty from a local cafe...yum...

glad you had good news BigFella...really great....


----------



## onthebuild

Will blood letting not reduce levels of prop/ tren in the blood? If you have 8 pints and let a pint, are you losing 12.5% of the gear?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, hope you have another cracker


----------



## 25434

Ullo?...knock knock....where's ma boi gawn? .....hope all is well...resting or working...that's ok, but just not reporting in cos your enjoying yourself somewhere will never do....heehee...

Hope ti's good whatever it is...x


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Will blood letting not reduce levels of prop/ tren in the blood? If you have 8 pints and let a pint, are you losing 12.5% of the gear?


Well a bit yes but i prolly have 16 pints in me!!!

Also remeber esters here,the gear i am on releases slower than for instance an oral which vastly filtered out first and second pass by the liver hence toxicidity of orals(two passes at liver,then reducing,)the Parabolan is releasing over upto seven days,the prop over 48hrs-or just over.So the amount i lose if not worth a thought,but a funny thought on your behalf buddy:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ullo?...knock knock....where's ma boi gawn? .....hope all is well...resting or working...that's ok, but just not reporting in cos your enjoying yourself somewhere will never do....heehee...
> 
> Hope ti's good whatever it is...x


Been to consultant regarding my 'baggy eyelid',op will be done in a few months,with free eyelift to follow pmsl,all good then.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Just eating two fillet steak medalions with jacket and mango chutney


Thats sounds good big man.

How you doing today??


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

As expected my weight has shot up over the last five or six days,since starting this course,now pto 389lbs again,not worried at all as this always happens when i start a course may even go up another 4 lb yet,all glycogen/water,defo not fat!

Now to lose weight again on aas ,when i come off again the 10lbs or so will drop off fast again.I am experimenting with Dandelion root for water sontrol any pointers guys?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats sounds good big man.
> 
> How you doing today??


All good ,you?


----------



## biglbs

Off to do shoulders


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Well a bit yes but i prolly have 16 pints in me!!!
> 
> Also remeber esters here,the gear i am on releases slower than for instance an oral which vastly filtered out first and second pass by the liver hence toxicidity of orals(two passes at liver,then reducing,)the Parabolan is releasing over upto seven days,the prop over 48hrs-or just over.So the amount i lose if not worth a thought,but a funny thought on your behalf buddy:lol:


Haha I need to stop thinking aloud I do! But I'm here to learn so thanks for the answer big fella!

16 pints?! you horse of a man! But yes that does make sense!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> All good ,you?


Not to bad mate, bloody shoulder is doing my head in now though. Everytime I move my head it kills. And before you say it I know I need to man up lol.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Not to bad mate, bloody shoulder is doing my head in now though. Everytime I move my head it kills. And before you say it I know I need to man up lol.


Rotator cuff?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

SHOULDERS

SMITHY PRESS

40 REPS BAR

30 REPS 40K

20 REPS 60K

15 REPS 80K

8 REPS 100K

3 REPS 130K

1 REP 130/DROP 4 @80K/DROP 10 @ 60K.......PUMPED TO FOOK

UPRIGHT ROWS

40K X 20 HIGH ELBOWS

60K X 15 DITTO

80K X 11 DITTO

SMALL RACK RUN LATERAL DUMBELLS(INSPIRED BY @loganator ,BUT FAR LESS PMSL)

45LB X 12

30LB X 8

20LB X 10

15LB X 10 WHOLE THING DONE TWICE SO 80 REPS....

My shoulders have never been my strong point,but i recon if i follow Log's style on these laterals building up weekly,they may be encouraged a bit more


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Rotator cuff?


It could be, it seems more towards my trap though. Is that all the same??


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> SHOULDERS
> 
> SMITHY PRESS
> 
> 40 REPS BAR
> 
> 30 REPS 40K
> 
> 20 REPS 60K
> 
> 15 REPS 80K
> 
> 8 REPS 100K
> 
> 3 REPS 130K
> 
> 1 REP 130/DROP 4 @80K/DROP 10 @ 60K.......PUMPED TO FOOK
> 
> UPRIGHT ROWS
> 
> 40K X 20 HIGH ELBOWS
> 
> 60K X 15 DITTO
> 
> 80K X 11 DITTO
> 
> SMALL RACK RUN LATERAL DUMBELLS(INSPIRED BY @loganator ,BUT FAR LESS PMSL)
> 
> 45LB X 12
> 
> 30LB X 8
> 
> 20LB X 10
> 
> 15LB X 10 WHOLE THING DONE TWICE SO 80 REPS....
> 
> My shoulders have never been my strong point,but i recon if i follow Log's style on these laterals building up weekly,they may be encouraged a bit more


Good workout again mate!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Good workout again mate!


Felt good,was going to add calves but more would have been less..


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food not best today

Whey and casein am 100g

cheese/ham/chicken panini(at hos)with green tea

4 mozarella and salami home made toaties(pre workout by half hour)

100g whey and 10 dates post training

tonight ,not sure yet???


----------



## BestBefore1989

130Kg shoulder press for reps - well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Davey666

Alright buddy, looking good in here. Will catch up on reading when I get time :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> 130Kg shoulder press for reps - well done mate :thumb:


Thanks buddy,only just,but drop set was awsome...


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,*only jus**t*,but drop set was awsome...


but up it went right? whoop whoop....graarrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> but up it went right? whoop whoop....graarrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh.....


I always get it up .then the trouble starts..... 

Morning babe xx


----------



## biglbs

Feel like i have trained well,everything tight as a squirrels a55,mirror telling my that my mahoosiveness is well on the way back,,,long live fast acting 11 days in...

just pinned Parabolan 76mg/prop 100mg as dropped dose down now have 2 more parabolan this time but 6 days after that of prop @100mg eod.

Simple but effective,then will pin one sust to last 3 weeks off(trt)and go back on peps.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...your post this morning has more P words in it than anything...lol...parabolan, prop and peps...hee hee...and I've got no idea what any of them are....hahaha...gear I think....how about potatoes? I luv 'em...mashed, fried, new, crisped, chipped...phwwwoooaaaaarrr....

Hey you...have a GREAT day...and thanks for being luverleee.....


----------



## biglbs

Or poo!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

food so far 100g whey

3 chicken thighs in chilli/ginger/milk,browned off first in hot pan,far more taste than breast ,just a bit more fat,but that is ok as want high fat low carbs as i near sat/sun/ monday on 3x 70g whey/milk per day,i ain't lookin forward to it,but will be sure to use pepsx 5 day too,to avoid catabolic state..


----------



## Davey666

Any training today Tom?


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Any training today Tom?


Poss later mate...legs you?


----------



## onthebuild

Looking strong as always in here mate!!


----------



## biglbs

starting to feel even better mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

BL the parabolin you use is it Alpha Pharma?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> BL the parabolin you use is it Alpha Pharma?


Yes mate,dear but imo the best,so is propionate AP.


----------



## 25434

Big lbs big lbs he's the man

He just looks like desperate Dan

Takes his peps and props and pips

dum dum deee dum deee dumm dumm...sod...I've been struck by the last line curse! fook! :laugh: soz, just busy bringing everyone's journal down thazall.....x


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,dear but imo the best,so is propionate AP.


Have seen it recently, not cheap but AP is very good stuff IME


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Big lbs big lbs he's the man
> 
> He just looks like desperate Dan
> 
> Takes his peps and props and pips
> 
> dum dum deee dum deee dumm dumm...sod...I've been struck by the last line curse! fook! :laugh: soz, just busy bringing everyone's journal down thazall.....x


Fpmsl!!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

hope all is well going well mate, I'm sure it is. I've a lot of catching up to do so I'll get stuck into it tonight


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Legs

CALVES

STANDING BODYWEIGHT AND VERY STRICT

30 right to the top and hold ,then right down and stretch further to max every rep

then 27,20,15,12,10,6 each set to fail and just 30 seconds between them.

Front calves

4 sets to complete fail plus attempts x2 beyond.

EXTENSIONS

25 x 130

20 x 160

12 x 180

10 x 210 stack

8 x 210 stack

HACK SQUATS

80K X 12/10/10/8/6

My legs are so far behind following injuries it is untrue,but felt better today,quad pulls not as bad,so more work done.Feel wobbly at knees,forgot that feeling.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good stuff BL, got to work around things as best you can, as I've been finding out. Frustrating not being able to give it 110% all the time but something is better than nothing!


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> food so far 100g whey
> 
> 3 chicken thighs in chilli/ginger/milk,browned off first in hot pan,far more taste than breast .
> 
> add 10 egg omelette 5 whole,,,,,cheese/onion
> 
> 80g whey post training and bowl of crunchy nut with 30g whey pre training
> 
> tea chicken/veg/mash
> 
> casein before bed


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff BL, got to work around things as best you can, as I've been finding out. Frustrating not being able to give it 110% all the time but something is better than nothing!


Mate i am 50 this year,never gonna get on stage,but need enough strength to haul my upper mass about without labouring,gonna keep hitting calves though as yo need them in shorts and i have **** ones!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Have seen it recently, not cheap but AP is very good stuff IME


Not one pip from it ever just like gear i used out of labs...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Not one pip from it ever just like gear i used out of labs...


I know Diggy rates it as well. Is it a fast ester then?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I know Diggy rates it as well. Is it a fast ester then?


It lasts about 6 or 7 days max depending on usual factors,so ideal for little 3 week courses i do,jabs every 4 th so fits nice with prop day /mix and prop in between.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It lasts about 6 or 7 days max depending on usual factors,so ideal for little 3 week courses i do,jabs every 4 th so fits nice with prop day /mix and prop in between.


I see, thanks. Next course will be a 6 week cut. Was going to use prop, mast p and tren a so was just wondering if this may be better as I can dose it seperately as Tren didn't agree with me last time. Was at 400mg ew though.......


----------



## Richie186

That's the quick blast I'm about to start mate. With some Winny thrown in.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I see, thanks. Next course will be a 6 week cut. Was going to use prop, mast p and tren a so was just wondering if this may be better as I can dose it seperately as Tren didn't agree with me last time. Was at 400mg ew though.......


You will be jabbing ED or EOD?

May as well run Tren A too,there is one rip ,i think it has it all in,for ease.

Personaly i would see if AF have all the bits in one.Parabolan is dear mate,a lady plus one is not wrong.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> That's the quick blast I'm about to start mate. With some Winny thrown in.


What my one?

Winny will kill your joints imo....ok with deca as deca will ease joints in return..


----------



## Richie186

Prop, mast p tren a. Was going to run one rip but want more tren. I've found higher dose tren leaves me with less sides. I've heard about the joint issue with Winny. If my elbows start giving me gyp ill just take it out.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> You will be jabbing ED or EOD?
> 
> May as well run Tren A too,there is one rip ,i think it has it all in,for ease.
> 
> Personaly i would see if AF have all the bits in one.Parabolan is dear mate,a lady plus one is not wrong.


EOD probably use Wildcat TNT250 which is test prop, mast prop and tren ace all together. I'll check around nearer the time for an alpha blend if there is one.

Cheers BL


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Prop, mast p tren a. Was going to run one rip but want more tren. I've found higher dose tren leaves me with less sides. I've heard about the joint issue with Winny. If my elbows start giving me gyp ill just take it out.


What i am loving about this course is no sides have time to develop..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

pheeeeewww your journal pages dont half build up mate  that took some reading to catch up

glad things are looking up at last

some very nice lifting and food there

many reps owed but cant rep you yet mate


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> pheeeeewww your journal pages dont half build up mate  that took some reading to catch up
> 
> glad things are looking up at last
> 
> some very nice lifting and food there
> 
> many reps owed but cant rep you yet mate


Hi mate,

Thanks for taking all that time to catch up!

Yes things are looking so much better now,nice to just crack on....How are you now buddy?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks for taking all that time to catch up!
> 
> Yes things are looking so much better now,nice to just crack on....How are you now buddy?


thats good mate, you deserved some better luck

im not too bad mate thanks, my training went to sh1t for a couple of weeks, 2 weeks solid of no training but started back this week so that better be the start of it again


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks for taking all that time to catch up!
> 
> Yes things are looking so much better now,nice to just crack on....How are you now buddy?


thats good mate, you deserved some better luck

im not too bad mate thanks, my training went to sh1t for a couple of weeks, 2 weeks solid of no training but started back this week so that better be the start of it again


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> thats good mate, you deserved some better luck
> 
> im not too bad mate thanks, my training went to sh1t for a couple of weeks, 2 weeks solid of no training but started back this week so that better be the start of it again


I have a good feeling about the next half of year,i will still try to look the best i can by end of August as i said i would,just less time to do it,i am 50 on 3/9 so defo gonna be good for then..


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> just had 4 chicken thighs pan fried in own fats until caramelised with lime/soy sauce/cumin/smoked paprika and 2 cups of green tea
> 
> for last 3 weeks i have left alcohol alone until Sat,i feel so much better for it too...


----------



## biglbs

oh yes my legs realy hurt,failing to push me up if sat too long haha...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> you should write the biglbs cookbook :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Morning big guy!

Hope you're well! Any training today?


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> oh yes my legs realy hurt,failing to push me up if sat too long haha...


SNAP! I got up in the night and had to tip toe to the bathroom, not because I was trying to be quiet, but because my calves were fookin screaming!! Have a grand weekend x


----------



## Ginger Ben

bluejoanna said:


> SNAP! I got up in the night and had to tip toe to the bathroom, not because I was trying to be quiet, but because my calves were fookin screaming!! Have a grand weekend x


Have had to crawl there before, not funny at the time, well it is to everybody else :laugh:

Morning BL, much on this weekend?


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> SNAP! I got up in the night and had to tip toe to the bathroom, not because I was trying to be quiet, but because my calves were fookin screaming!! Have a grand weekend x


You too mate,what you got planned....wine?Food? :whistling:


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> oh yes my legs realy hurt,failing to push me up if sat too long haha...


I found a new toy for you Biggy aftr you done legs


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Have had to crawl there before, not funny at the time, well it is to everybody else :laugh:
> 
> Morning BL, much on this weekend?


Well Mia goes to Nanna's tomorrow afternoon until Sun night so we intend to have lots of ADULT time and little food,so with all the extra cardio and low carbs,i will add lots of peps,to see how a another mini rip leaves me!!


----------



## 25434

Davey666 said:


> I found a new toy for you* Biggy* aftr you done legs
> 
> View attachment 117436


 :lol: this word ^^^^ means a poo where I come from.... :lol:

:blush:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> I found a new toy for you Biggy aftr you done legs
> 
> View attachment 117436


I still need it today,tell you what i feel realy good,growing like a baby,i forgot how good parabolan realy is!!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Well Mia goes to Nanna's tomorrow afternoon until Sun night so we intend to have lots of ADULT time and little food,so with all the extra cardio and low carbs,i will add lots of peps,to see how a another mini rip leaves me!!


You could add the food in to ur adult time also


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Well Mia goes to Nanna's tomorrow afternoon until Sun night so we intend to have lots of ADULT time and little food,so with all the extra cardio and low carbs,i will add lots of peps,to see how a another mini rip leaves me!!


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> You could add the food in to ur adult time also


Not a mouthfull or anything else full for that matter

I have knocked carbs right down today and tomorrow will be very low in Morning and zero Pm onwards,just protein/peps,Sunday will be just protein peps,Monday i will see...


----------



## bluejoanna

Sounds like a pretty perfick weekend to me Mr Big :thumbup1:

x


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


>


A bit like that but far more naughty!


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Sounds like a pretty perfick weekend to me Mr Big :thumbup1:
> 
> x


Get onto the OH mate,litteraly


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> A bit like that but far more naughty!


Well I could of posted some porn but I dont wanna get banned lol


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Well I could of posted some porn but I dont wanna get banned lol


Porntube may well be tuned into,as background music..:cool:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

A BIT OF ANAEROBIC CARDIO(is there such a thing lol)

30 X BENCH @ 60K

45 SECONDS REST

20 X BENCH @60K

30 X WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS SLOW HALF STACK

45 SECONDS REST

20 AS ABOVE

30 PUSHDOWNS STRICT AND SLOW

45 SECOND REST

20 AS ABOVE

30 DUMBELL CURLS SLOW

45 SECONDS REST

20 AS ABOVE FASTER

30 FRONT RAISES DUMBELLS

30 CURLS ON IMPROVISED MACHINE

21 MINS DONE,PUMPED AND PUFFING,LOOKING LARGE IMO

nO MORE TRAINING UNTIL TUESDAY.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> A BIT OF ANAEROBIC CARDIO(is there such a thing lol)
> 
> 30 X BENCH @ 60K
> 
> 45 SECONDS REST
> 
> 20 X BENCH @60K
> 
> 30 X WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS SLOW HALF STACK
> 
> 45 SECONDS REST
> 
> 20 AS ABOVE
> 
> 30 PUSHDOWNS STRICT AND SLOW
> 
> 45 SECOND REST
> 
> 20 AS ABOVE
> 
> 30 DUMBELL CURLS SLOW
> 
> 45 SECONDS REST
> 
> 20 AS ABOVE FASTER
> 
> 30 FRONT RAISES DUMBELLS
> 
> 30 CURLS ON IMPROVISED MACHINE
> 
> 21 MINS DONE,PUMPED AND PUFFING,LOOKING LARGE IMO
> 
> nO MORE TRAINING UNTIL TUESDAY.....


That'll get your thick blood flowing :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:cursing: duplicate post


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :cursing: duplicate post


Only thinish now mate


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Only thinish now mate


Aup mate, sounds like you have a good weekend planned!!! Great session today aswell.

@Davey666 maybe this would be better lmao


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> A BIT OF ANAEROBIC CARDIO(is there such a thing lol)
> 
> 30 X BENCH @ 60K
> 
> 45 SECONDS REST
> 
> 20 X BENCH @60K
> 
> 30 X WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS SLOW HALF STACK
> 
> 45 SECONDS REST
> 
> 20 AS ABOVE
> 
> 30 PUSHDOWNS STRICT AND SLOW
> 
> 45 SECOND REST
> 
> 20 AS ABOVE
> 
> 30 DUMBELL CURLS SLOW
> 
> 45 SECONDS REST
> 
> 20 AS ABOVE FASTER
> 
> 30 FRONT RAISES DUMBELLS
> 
> 30 CURLS ON IMPROVISED MACHINE
> 
> 21 MINS DONE,PUMPED AND PUFFING,LOOKING LARGE IMO
> 
> nO MORE TRAINING UNTIL TUESDAY.....


Nice stretching session mate


----------



## Davey666

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, sounds like you have a good weekend planned!!! Great session today aswell.
> 
> @Davey666 maybe this would be better lmao
> 
> View attachment 117485


Ya but change the wheels to monster truck ones :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi

Davey666 said:


> Ya but change the wheels to monster truck ones :lol:


Maybe this instead?



Hahahahaha


----------



## 25434

Hey Big Fella...have a really luverlee weekend with your wife...hee hee....and don't forget to relax too.......x


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, sounds like you have a good weekend planned!!! Great session today aswell.
> 
> @Davey666 maybe this would be better lmao
> 
> View attachment 117485


Charmed mate... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey Big Fella...have a really luverlee weekend with your wife...hee hee....and don't forget to relax too.......x


Thanks babe ,you have a good one too,behave yourself:whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Enjoy your weekend long cardio session mate


----------



## biglbs

Thought i would try blood letting kit,it is a piece of pi55,well worth it Imo

The hospital was too busy to give another appointment until two weeks from last one(suppost to be every week) and i am holding a lot more blood than av, Joe so now i feel i can wait until a week tue for next one.


----------



## BestBefore1989

awesome :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Charmed mate... :thumb:


Haha glad you like it 

Have a good weekend mate. Speak soon


----------



## loganator

Hi big fella sorry iv'e not been in here for a bit been a bit mad this week ....hope all is going well for you ,

Really appreaciate your support on my journo , top bloke as genuine as they come , thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Have a lovely weekend! :thumb: x


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Hi big fella sorry iv'e not been in here for a bit been a bit mad this week ....hope all is going well for you ,
> 
> Really appreaciate your support on my journo , top bloke as genuine as they come , thanks mate :thumb:


Thanks buddy,one thing age has brought me,complete honesty ,don't worry about journals for now,let us support you for next few weeks,after that we may need your support one day as you do ours now


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Have a lovely weekend! :thumb: x


Hi sweets,i have that one fully on the cards,you too xx


----------



## biglbs

4 chichen thighs and ten egg whites are hard to eat today,,,,


----------



## paulandabbi

loganator said:


> Really appreaciate your support on my journo , top bloke as genuine as they come , thanks mate :thumb:


I will x2 this!! It has made my journal alot better have the big man there!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I will x2 this!! It has made my journal alot better have the big man there!!


e

AWWW,i have a tear in my eye,must get glasses as i must be straining my eyes or something

Guys it cuts both ways,i value everyone who comes in here too!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lol, getting more love this weekend than you counted on I see


----------



## BestBefore1989

have some more love mate

http://www.strengthforums.com/showthread.php?1785-Biglbs#top


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning big man, hope you had a "banging" weekend!!!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning buddy!!! hows things?


----------



## Davey666

Alrighty Tom jones "sex bomb"


----------



## BestBefore1989

Still no sign of the big man?

I guess he cant move after his weekend of love :wub:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> Still no sign of the big man?
> 
> I guess he cant move after his weekend of love :wub:


hopefully he hasn't done his back in again, by being too rampant :whistling:


----------



## Davey666

safc49 said:


> hopefully he hasn't done his back in again, by being too rampant :whistling:


Are you saying he is really a rabbit


----------



## BestBefore1989

Davey666 said:


> Are you saying he is really a rabbit


He's been buzzzzzzzing all weekend


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys,i am alive......just,,,,,,prolly 12st lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,i am alive......just,,,,,,prolly 12st lol


good


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,i am alive......just,,,,,,prolly 12st lol


Good morning Mr Big, you sound like you either haven't eating food for a week or had a very busy weekend 

Glad your well.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Good morning Mr Big, you sound like you either haven't eating food for a week or had a very busy weekend
> 
> Glad your well.


Both mate,no cardio for a good few days needed!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Both mate,no cardio for a good few days needed!


I bet you did enough cardio for every member of UKM :thumb:

Much planned for today?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I bet you did enough cardio for every member of UKM :thumb:
> 
> Much planned for today?


Catching up with work mainly,bit here,shopping,usual.you?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Catching up with work mainly,bit here,shopping,usual.you?


What line of work are you in if you don't mind me asking 

I trained today.....didnt go well. Have a look at my journal for the reason why


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> What line of work are you in if you don't mind me asking
> 
> I trained today.....didnt go well. Have a look at my journal for the reason why


Afew mate,cafe/property(own and let out now) and motorhome sales as part time pin money....


----------



## biglbs

Had second blood let,they squeezed me in ,in the end,so with the pint i let that's 3 in a week,blood has dropped to 18.7 now(18 is top max)so should be ok next week,depending if i make more or not

Weight 385lbs two weks into aas so very happy,i would normaly be 395 plus easy by now!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Afew mate,cafe/property(own and let out now) and motorhome sales as part time pin money....


Thats alright for you. Do you enjoy all the things you deal in or just there for the money?? My dream job is to property develop nothing to big or anything just quick turnarounds.


----------



## Therealbigbear

Just stuck my head in


----------



## onthebuild

Apoogies for not being in recently mate, been ill! But hope all is well, didn't realise docs could get blood out of stone you titan you! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Apoogies for not being in recently mate, been ill! But hope all is well, didn't realise docs could get blood out of stone you titan you! :lol:


All a part of this mega push mate,need to be sure bloods are bang on ..


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> All a part of this mega push mate,need to be sure bloods are bang on ..


You're a wiser man than I, so I shall nod and agree 

How are you feeling in yourself? Does the blood letting leave you feeling drained? Or you ok?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats alright for you. Do you enjoy all the things you deal in or just there for the money?? My dream job is to property develop nothing to big or anything just quick turnarounds.


All of it has its moments!

Used to develop and renovate fully a typical 2-3 bed in 2-3 weeks,refinance by 6 weeks(not allowed for 6 months now)and buy another,,,,,etc


----------



## biglbs

Therealbigbear said:


> Just stuck my head in


Welcome buddy...


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> All of it has its moments!
> 
> Used to develop and renovate fully a typical 2-3 bed in 2-3 weeks,refinance by 6 weeks(not allowed for 6 months now)and buy another,,,,,etc


Thats how I would like to do it. Try all the time to talk my father in law in to it. He won't have it though. He told me "there is no money in property".

But most of the self made millionaires in 2012 where property developers :confused1:

You had a good day then?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats how I would like to do it. Try all the time to talk my father in law in to it. He won't have it though. He told me "there is no money in property".
> 
> But most of the self made millionaires in 2012 where property developers :confused1:
> 
> You had a good day then?


Yes mate,just busy catching up!

gonna pop in yours for a coffee


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,just busy catching up!
> 
> gonna pop in yours for a coffee


I will get the kettle on :thumbup1:

Your welcome anytime but its about 170 miles though lol.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I will get the kettle on :thumbup1:
> 
> Your welcome anytime but its about 170 miles though lol.


Aye,if its cold out keep me something warm to slip into! :lol: green tea only please:thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Aye,if its cold out keep me something warm to slip into! :lol: green tea only please:thumb:


Right better nip shop, don't own green tea haha

I will put my coat near the radiator and you can slip in to that when you arrive lmao!!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Right better nip shop, don't own green tea haha
> 
> I will put my coat near the radiator and you can slip in to that when you arrive lmao!!!


Better stretch it a bit....... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Bed for me,fooked!

Sleep tight ,watch out for bed dwelling skin munching little cvnts!(bed bugs)


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Better stretch it a bit....... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :innocent:


Not now you lost all that weight :thumb:



biglbs said:


> Bed for me,fooked!
> 
> Sleep tight ,watch out for bed dwelling skin munching little cvnts!(bed bugs)


Good night big man.


----------



## paulandabbi

Good morning big man hows things? Hope the "bed dwelling skin munching little cvnts" didn't give you to much hassle lmao.


----------



## Sambuca

have a good sleep then?!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Good morning big man hows things? Hope the "bed dwelling skin munching little cvnts" didn't give you to much hassle lmao.


I ate them all in my dreams,bloody Tren!



Sambuca said:


> have a good sleep then?!


Not realy buddy,awake every hour from 12.30,realy p1ssed me off tbh

I have only just felt sides from tren and had my last jab of course yesterday,,,result,two more prop jabs then a few weeks off,then back on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I ate them all in my dreams,bloody Tren!
> 
> Not realy buddy,awake every hour from 12.30,realy p1ssed me off tbh
> 
> I have only just felt sides from tren and had my last jab of course yesterday,,,result,two more prop jabs then a few weeks off,then back on.


Morning mate, sounds like coming off the tren just at the right time then! I see the method in your madness! :laugh:

I've dropped 5lbs this week...all water (I hope) from lowering the test down to womens levels before hitting pct


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, sounds like coming off the tren just at the right time then! I see the method in your madness! :laugh:
> 
> I've dropped 5lbs this week...all water (I hope) from lowering the test down to womens levels before hitting pct


Idk how you guys run it for months,i swear i would go round the twizzle!

Strange thing water,you learn about it over time and expect these things,my weight was down to 379 before the water came then it went up 10 lbs and then dropped to 385 again,i know a week or two after this course or prolly 1st week of next course i will be just under 379 again but bigger,if that makes sense?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Idk how you guys run it for months,i swear i would go round the twizzle!
> 
> Strange thing water,you learn about it over time and expect these things,my weight was down to 379 before the water came then it went up 10 lbs and then dropped to 385 again,i know a week or two after this course or prolly 1st week of next course i will be just under 379 again but bigger,if that makes sense?


I did go mental mate lol

It's a headfvck isn't it, well it is when trying to add size. It lulls you in to a false.sense of size then one day, smack! It's.gone lol


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I ate them all in my dreams,bloody Tren!
> 
> Not realy buddy,awake every hour from 12.30,realy p1ssed me off tbh
> 
> I have only just felt sides from tren and had my last jab of course yesterday,,,result,two more prop jabs then a few weeks off,then back on.


You kept waking up because you didn't chew the bed bugs properly and they were bouncing around in your stomach haha.

You glad your off for a few weeks then.

How come the tren gives you weird dreams??


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I did go mental mate lol
> 
> It's a headfvck isn't it, well it is when trying to add size. It lulls you in to a false.sense of size then one day, smack! It's.gone lol


It is the same dieting,if i was not ready,i could think i had put all that fat back on,if i did not expect 10 to 14 lbs of water/etc



paulandabbi said:


> You kept waking up because you didn't chew the bed bugs properly and they were bouncing around in your stomach haha.
> 
> You glad your off for a few weeks then.
> 
> How come the tren gives you weird dreams??


I am not off a few weeks mate,just days here and there realy,Tren is a weird drug mate,it gets everyone.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I am not off a few weeks mate,just days here and there realy,Tren is a weird drug mate,it gets everyone.


Oh right get you. Its amazing how everybody does everything different. I must take years to actually learn a really good knowledge on everything.

I see conversations and I am like WTF lol its the most confusing thing ever.

Well atleast I have learnt to avoid tren lol. Don't fancy any crazy dreams really lol.

Any training today?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Oh right get you. Its amazing how everybody does everything different. I must take years to actually learn a really good knowledge on everything.
> 
> I see conversations and I am like WTF lol its the most confusing thing ever.
> 
> Well atleast I have learnt to avoid tren lol. Don't fancy any crazy dreams really lol.
> 
> Any training today?


Sorry you meant gear:lol:yes two weeks off pmsl

Holls no:lol: :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca

biglbs said:


> I ate them all in my dreams,bloody Tren!
> 
> Not realy buddy,awake every hour from 12.30,realy p1ssed me off tbh
> 
> I have only just felt sides from tren and had my last jab of course yesterday,,,result,two more prop jabs then a few weeks off,then back on.


im the same woke up at 3am n didnt get back to sleep properly


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> im the same woke up at 3am n didnt get back to sleep properly


I have had to eat more carbs as i cannot be assed at the mo...4 weetabix and protein mmmmm,green tea and then wholesaler,you at work mate?


----------



## Sambuca

biglbs said:


> I have had to eat more carbs as i cannot be assed at the mo...4 weetabix and protein mmmmm,green tea and then wholesaler,you at work mate?


im always at work mate! no rest for the wicked! mmmmmm carbs i forgot what they are haha.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Sorry you meant gear:lol:yes two weeks off pmsl
> 
> Holls no:lol: :bounce: :laugh:


Do you do any PCT at all? Is the next cycle the same or more or less?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Do you do any PCT at all? Is the next cycle the same or more or less?


I don't use pct as i need trt from doc,he gives me testo gel it is ok but i buy sus when off aas and do on every 2 or 3 weeks,so one to carry me to next cycle after this.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

This week is about higher reps and lighter weights at moment,only 20 secs between sets too

WIDE GRIP PULLDOWN

30 X HALF STACK

20 X "

15 X "

10 X "

Saw me pumped fully!

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWN TO CHEST

Leaning back but not moving...strict

25 x three quarter stack

20 x "

11 x " so pumped could not do any more

WIDE GRIP SEATED ROW

25 x Half stack

17 x three quart stack

15 x "

CURLS POWER STYLE

HEAVY 4 SETS 5 TO 7 REPS


----------



## Davey666

All looking good Tom :thumbup1:

Im sleeping really well


----------



## biglbs

I have eaten everything i could get my hands on,realy bloody starving,hope that has zapped my system up to max again,med carbs tomorrow.


----------



## 25434

Hey there BigFella...good to see you back. Carb fest hey? I hope you included plenty of toast...one must...one must...take care and have a good week...well, what's left of it anyway.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey there BigFella...good to see you back. Carb fest hey? I hope you included plenty of toast...one must...one must...take care and have a good week...well, what's left of it anyway.


Thanks mate,you too x


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,you too x


Morning big man, session looked great yesterday. Hope your well


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning big man, session looked great yesterday. Hope your well


Thanks mate,feel very tired today,sleep not great last night,though better,,,bye bye tren

You ok mate?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,feel very tired today,sleep not great last night,though better,,,bye bye tren
> 
> You ok mate?


Thats not good then. Maybe get a nice early night tonight and that should sort you out!!

I am all good mate thanks, just chilling for a bit then taking daughter to school and giving Abbi some encouragement while she is training 

You have much planned for today??


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,feel very tired today,sleep not great last night,though better,,,bye bye tren
> 
> You ok mate?


You should branch your cafe to up here lol I will run it and cook your BB food for you. Nothing like that round here


----------



## biglbs

Wanted to train today but everything went to sh1t so not gonna happen!


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Wanted to train today but everything went to sh1t so not gonna happen!


Store up that feeling of wanting to train and smash it next session big fella!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Wanted to train today but everything went to sh1t so not gonna happen!


Sh1t happens mate, there is always tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Store up that feeling of wanting to train and smash it next session big fella!





BestBefore1989 said:


> Sh1t happens mate, there is always tomorrow


Today was good


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Today was good


Enjoy it mate? Post it up then :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Today was good


Morning bigs, glad today was better!! I had my sh!t day Monday so know how you feel.

Hope your well.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

SMITHY BENCHES

Just bar x 50

60k x 30

100k x 25

140k x 12

180k drop set so 5/

drop 140k/6

drop 100k/8 to complete fail then 2 assist and then two negs,that i took ages to fight with,complete agony.

All above sets ,within drop set were to complete fail.

TRICEPS

3 SETS CGB ON SMITHY @100K 8/7 AND 5 REPS FAIL

3 SETS V BAR PUSHDOWNS STACK TO FAIL 30 REPS/22/18

TBH i needed no more even delts pumped fully so came home


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning bigs, glad today was better!! I had my sh!t day Monday so know how you feel.
> 
> Hope your well.


Morning mate,hope this day is better for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> SMITHY BENCHES
> 
> Just bar x 50
> 
> 60k x 30
> 
> 100k x 25
> 
> 140k x 12
> 
> 180k drop set so 5/
> 
> drop 140k/6
> 
> drop 100k/8 to complete fail then 2 assist and then two negs,that i took ages to fight with,complete agony.
> 
> All above sets ,within drop set were to complete fail.
> 
> TRICEPS
> 
> 3 SETS CGB ON SMITHY @100K 8/7 AND 5 REPS FAIL
> 
> 3 SETS V BAR PUSHDOWNS STACK TO FAIL 30 REPS/22/18
> 
> TBH i needed no more even delts pumped fully so came home


Benching still going quite well then :whistling:

Great looking session BL, like the way you say felt I'd done enough and left it at that. Think a lot of people (myself included) follow a plan in the gym and the thought of coming home early doesn't sit well. However it makes perfect sense really, you only have to do enough to stimulate growth, not bury yourself in the floor. I do wonder if I am guilty of that sometimes, but I just love it too much :laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Morning mate,hope this day is better for you


That it shall be!!! My lower back is doing my nut lately but sure the deads later will help it out  Won't be going mad as I am working on the grip still.

Much planned for today??


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Benching still going quite well then :whistling:
> 
> Great looking session BL, like the way you say felt I'd done enough and left it at that. Think a lot of people (myself included) follow a plan in the gym and the thought of coming home early doesn't sit well. However it makes perfect sense really, you only have to do enough to stimulate growth, not bury yourself in the floor. I do wonder if I am guilty of that sometimes, but I just love it too much :laugh:


It's age mate,any more would kill me pmsl

I employed full Hit technique today,following a partial pre-exhaust ,so tbh if i could have done more i would not have succeeded in Hit....i have never followed programs for the very reason on another day i could well be able to smash it in more or less sets.Just suits me mateThe old rule 'More is less'.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> That it shall be!!! My lower back is doing my nut lately but sure the deads later will help it out  Won't be going mad as I am working on the grip still.
> 
> Much planned for today??


Paperwork needs dealing with tbh,may have a fry up at my cafe soon...


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Paperwork needs dealing with tbh,may have a fry up at my cafe soon...


Boring!!!! Lol needs to be done though. The joys of being your own boss aint it.

Mmmmm a fry up sounds good. I have nailed my diet this week so having a treat tomorrow. My thinking was relax a bit on my diet and it will be better and I ended up sticking to it perfectly instead lol. I confuse myself sometimes lmao


----------



## JANIKvonD

i love that sesh mate...might copy it


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Boring!!!! Lol needs to be done though. The joys of being your own boss aint it.
> 
> Mmmmm a fry up sounds good. I have nailed my diet this week so having a treat tomorrow. My thinking was relax a bit on my diet and it will be better and I ended up sticking to it perfectly instead lol. I confuse myself sometimes lmao


Since tuesday i have eaten non stop,weight is still 389(the 10 lb expected gain from going on aas/water etc)diet ,what diet,holding water big time,but i have finished now so water will come out and i will drop back to 379 but leaner i hope



JANIKvonD said:


> i love that sesh mate...might copy it


Mate give it a 100% it works well,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

Awsome mate. I'll send you reps when I get home. :thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Awsome mate. I'll send you reps when I get home. :thumbup:


Swit.swiddly swoos mate,lovely,i must have been training like a w8nker and giving sh1t advice lately as only you and one other have repped me for ages:no:


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Swit.swiddly swoos mate,lovely,i must have been training like a w8nker and giving sh1t advice lately as only you and one other have repped me for ages:no:


 :lol:

Sorry buddy I been really busy with work ATM..... Not had much chance for anything lol.

Although I have been doing my weights but not logging in my journal for been too busy. Hopefully Monday I will be back to full flow, and a change of routine.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Swit.swiddly swoos mate,lovely,i must have been training like a w8nker and giving sh1t advice lately as only you and one other have repped me for ages:no:


You poor old sod, not feeling the love ? ill give you a big hug when I next see you


----------



## Davey666

I just thought.... What a rep whore you are


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> I just thought.... What a rep whore you are


:lol:Glad someone got it! :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> You poor old sod, not feeling the love ? ill give you a big hug when I next see you


You have too,i always hug:thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i owe you some reps mate but the computer just laughed at me when i tried :no: gotta spread the reps first


----------



## biglbs

Good morning shunters...


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Tom.... Your up a little early on here aint you


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Tom.... Your up a little early on here aint you


Sh1t sleep,not a lot to be done so i thought would see who was up


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Sh1t sleep,not a lot to be done so i thought would see who was up


Morning big man, if you teach me about reps I will rep you lol but don't have a clue what to do lmao. I wanted to rep you but not sure what to do!!

Hows it going today apart from having poo sleep


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning big man, if you teach me about reps I will rep you lol but don't have a clue what to do lmao. I wanted to rep you but not sure what to do!!
> 
> Hows it going today apart from having poo sleep


Bottom left it says blog this post,next to that a star,click on it and 'like' my post,you can also 'not like' my post and neg me so take care,you would'nt want one back off meyou'd be redder than a hand in a blender....


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Bottom left it says blog this post,next to that a star,click on it and 'like' my post,you can also 'not like' my post and neg me so take care,you would'nt want one back off meyou'd be redder than a hand in a blender....


Haha think I did it right?? 1st time I have ever done it so hope it was right  Let me know lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin tam, whats on this w.e?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Haha think I did it right?? 1st time I have ever done it so hope it was right  Let me know lol


 :thumb :thanks mate...


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin tam, whats on this w.e?


Daddyday xx


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :thumb :thanks mate...


You are welcome big man. You have repped me a few times so thought I would do it back 

You have much planned for the weekend? The weather is great I thought you would be at your van


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> You are welcome big man. You have repped me a few times so thought I would do it back
> 
> You have much planned for the weekend? The weather is great I thought you would be at your van


Later mate,got Mia as Mrs at cafe ,then pm we go i recon,gotta nip 'round me dear ol maars in am mo..


----------



## zack amin

morning ivory, whats going on? hows the family and training, dont act like you dont miss me


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Later mate,got Mia as Mrs at cafe ,then pm we go i recon,gotta nip 'round me dear ol maars in am mo..


Ok then mate, hope the old ma is well and have a good time at the van.

Catch up with you soon


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> morning ivory, whats going on? hows the family and training, dont act like you dont miss me


Of course i have missed my brother from another coloured mother!

All good here,where you been hiding?


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> Of course i have missed my brother from another coloured mother!
> 
> All good here,where you been hiding?


Well mate, believe it or not am getting married in 2 months! Lol so between that work being ill and ****img stressed just about had time to scratch me balls, at work as we speak and am about to start pct lol


----------



## biglbs

zack amin said:


> Well mate, believe it or not am getting married in 2 months! Lol so between that work being ill and ****img stressed just about had time to scratch me balls, at work as we speak and am about to start pct lol


Congatulations buddy ,that is great news,how long has she suffered you?


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> View attachment 118438
> Congatulations buddy ,that is great news,how long has she suffered you?


I've only been on here 18months and that's been too long :lol:


----------



## zack amin

biglbs said:


> View attachment 118438
> Congatulations buddy ,that is great news,how long has she suffered you?


I'd say around 4 years so its abut time lol and thanks bud, nervous times lol



onthebuild said:


> I've only been on here 18months and that's been too long :lol:


But u love me more


----------



## Sweat

zack amin said:


> Well mate, believe it or not am getting married in 2 months! Lol so between that work being ill and ****img stressed just about had time to scratch me balls, at work as we speak and am about to start pct lol


Congrats mate! She got everything sorted and you just got to turn up and say "I do"? Is easy for the blokes! Honeymoon planned?

Morning big lbs!!!

Hope your well matey.


----------



## zack amin

Sweat said:


> Congrats mate! She got everything sorted and you just got to turn up and say "I do"? Is easy for the blokes! Honeymoon planned?
> 
> Morning big lbs!!!
> 
> Hope your well matey.


Cheers matey! Well she's still managing to share as much stress as possible and nah am still scouting for honeymoon ideas, after the wedding well be going to a hotel or apartment in Manchester that's still undecided which lol, only 2 things I need to do and I have no idea lol


----------



## Sweat

zack amin said:


> Cheers matey! Well she's still managing to share as much stress as possible and nah am still scouting for honeymoon ideas, after the wedding well be going to a hotel or apartment in Manchester that's still undecided which lol, only 2 things I need to do and I have no idea lol


LMAO. Doing a speech I presume? I was sh1tting myself on mine, done public speaking before and should of been ok but in front of all the family it just seemed harder, lol.

Wedding in Manchester too? Where ever you go for honeymoon just blag lots for free, newly married blah blah blah, can i get upgraded room, free champers, strawberries, anything...

Enjoy!!


----------



## loganator

Hows it going big fella , 3 weeks out now and no more refeeds ....cravings are intense esp as no carbs after tea and fasted walks in the am ....sure it will be worthwhile tho eh? at least theres no food porn on here lol


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> I've only been on here 18months and that's been too long :lol:


No mate pmsl how long with her?


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Hows it going big fella , 3 weeks out now and no more refeeds ....cravings are intense esp as no carbs after tea and fasted walks in the am ....sure it will be worthwhile tho eh? at least theres no food porn on here lol


All good here mate,nice to see you over here too

The last three,then it is your timeto shine my freind..


----------



## Queenie

Hey big guy! Hope youve had an awesome weekend x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Hey big guy! Hope youve had an awesome weekend x


A bit like you.....a real cracker:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> A bit like you.....a real cracker:thumb:


Aw... blushing


----------



## 25434

Have a great week BigFella...x


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> No mate pmsl how long with her?


Exactly mate, his mrs must be a hero to put up with him that long :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate. Hope your well


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning Mr Lbs, hope your doing well!!!

Did you go to the van?


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> All good here mate,nice to see you over here too
> 
> The last three,then it is your timeto shine my freind..


Thanks very much matey


----------



## biglbs

Just completed my ultra low cals from Friday evening through until this morning,i had chicken friday eve,with a sausage in batter,then more chicken thighs and breasts on Sat,with two protein drinks,Sun i had just 3 shakes /4 oranges/banana/10 salami and Mon saw 3 eggs on 2 toast/10 salami slice,then blew it today with 2 almond slices/3 jaffa cakes/3 weetabix/protein.Will try hard for rest of day as defo lost weight,including the 10lb i put on with mini blast.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Just completed my ultra low cals from Friday evening through until this morning,i had chicken friday eve,with a sausage in batter,then more chicken thighs and breasts on Sat,with two protein drinks,Sun i had just 3 shakes /4 oranges/banana/10 salami and Mon saw 3 eggs on 2 toast/10 salami slice,then blew it today with 2 almond slices/3 jaffa cakes/3 weetabix/protein.Will try hard for rest of day as defo lost weight,including the 10lb i put on with mini blast.


Don't worry about it big man. Not exactly had a huge feast its only a little naughtiness. You will smash the rest of the day i am sure!!!

Hope your well.


----------



## paulandabbi

Oh and well done on the weight loss!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Don't worry about it big man. Not exactly had a huge feast its only a little naughtiness. You will smash the rest of the day i am sure!!!
> 
> Hope your well.


I know,only trouble is i have now pumped insulin levels up,ho hum!


----------



## onthebuild

Now then mate, hope alls well! Come in here and now I have a craving for Jaffa cakes you swine!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Now then mate, hope alls well! Come in here and now I have a craving for Jaffa cakes you swine!


Morning mate,i don't crave them now!!


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Sambuca

mmmm jaffas lol


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> mmmm jaffas lol


I can see posting JAFFA CAKES,has caused many problems in here,i am so sorry for posting JAFFA CAKES,and can confirm i will not mention JAFFA CAKES again


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


>


Repped!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a @TheProteinWorks jaffa cake shake, delicious  

Shameless plug


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a @TheProteinWorks jaffa cake shake, delicious
> 
> Shameless plug


They decided to sell that in a decent size yet or still in the childs 500g portion?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a @TheProteinWorks jaffa cake shake, delicious
> 
> I hear it all tastes like socks,well,no cvnt has sent me a shed load of freebies,to convince me otherwise
> 
> Shameless plug


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr Big - I see its business as usual in here sir. Not a fan of Jaffa Cakes personally, although I saw my boss shovel four in his mouth at once when he thought I was not watching - I must admit - he went right up in my estimation! Have yourself a good one x


----------



## paulandabbi

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a @TheProteinWorks jaffa cake shake, delicious
> 
> Shameless plug


And thats why your a rep, anytime you can drop the name its in there lmao.


----------



## paulandabbi

I don't think I will ever be fully accepted in to the bb/strongman world......I hate jaffa cakes  They make me feel sick lmao


----------



## onthebuild

paulandabbi said:


> I don't think I will ever be fully accepted in to the bb/strongman world......I hate jaffa cakes  They make me feel sick lmao


 mg: :surrender: :ban:


----------



## paulandabbi

onthebuild said:


> mg: :surrender: :ban:


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> They decided to sell that in a decent size yet or still in the childs 500g portion?


Only up to 1kg at the moment I'm afraid. Something to do with it being hard to make so big batches aren't as easy to produce.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

BACK AND ON TRACK

WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS

VERY SLOW AND STRICT,CORRECT FEEL ON CONTRACTION/HOLD 1 SECOND EVERY REP OF EVERY SET

30 X HALF STACK(JUST)

20 X AS ABOVE

13 X PUMPED SO HARD BY 6 MORE WAS IMPOSSIBLE

CLOSE GRIP PERFORMED AS ABOVE

23 X HALF STACK

 15 X AS ABOVE

12 X AS ABOVE GONE BY 8 THOUGH HAD TO CHEAT!

SEATED WIDE GRIP ROWS(PALMS FACING)AGAIN STRICT AS FOOK

30 X HALF STACK

22 X THREE QUARTER STACK

18 X STACK

10 X STACK TAKING AGES EVERY REP

BICEPS SHIZZLWE DONE AND LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big - I see its business as usual in here sir. Not a fan of Jaffa Cakes personally, although I saw my boss shovel four in his mouth at once when he thought I was not watching - I must admit - he went right up in my estimation! Have yourself a good one x


Yes the fooker talk a load of sh1t


----------



## JANIKvonD

loving these workouts mate. any upto date pics?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> loving these workouts mate. any upto date pics?


I took some but am not happy as loads of loose skin makes me look wrong,anyway i still have a lot to do,but at least i can get stuck in now, @Milky still has 17 weeks,he is in a different time zone to me now looking awsome,but i thought i would still see how good i can do,i said i would so i will,pics when milky does as arranged,god willing i will not look too much of a tit for a top off posemg:

After all 50 on the 3/9/2013 so gotta do it and said i want top off pic holding my daughter and son next to me,so they have it to show their famiilies one day!


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> Only up to 1kg at the moment I'm afraid. Something to do with it being hard to make so big batches aren't as easy to produce.


Amateurs :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> I took some but am not happy as loads of loose skin makes me look wrong,anyway i still have a lot to do,but at least i can get stuck in now, @Milky still has 17 weeks,he is in a different time zone to me now looking awsome,but i thought i would still see how good i can do,i said i would so i will,pics when milky does as arranged,god willing i will not look too much of a tit for a top off posemg:
> 
> After all 50 on the 3/9/2013 so gotta do it and said i want top off pic holding my daughter and son next to me,so they have it to show their famiilies one day!


Mate, no offence but as you say you aren't the youngest on here. There is no chance you're gonna look a tit mate, your last pics were a huge difference, looked like a different man! Look immense for 40 never mind 50.

As long as you keep improving, and feel you look better, pretty sure everyone else will think the same.

Although I wouldn't go ahead with the top off picture with the daughter, IF you want her to have a family of her own. What lad is going to date her knowing she has a beast of a father looking after her?! mg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Mate, no offence but as you say you aren't the youngest on here. There is no chance you're gonna look a tit mate, your last pics were a huge difference, looked like a different man! Look immense for 40 never mind 50.
> 
> As long as you keep improving, and feel you look better, pretty sure everyone else will think the same.
> 
> Although I wouldn't go ahead with the top off picture with the daughter, IF you want her to have a family of her own. What lad is going to date her knowing she has a beast of a father looking after her?! mg:


pmsl, imagine the look on the poor cvnts face when he turns up to collect her for a date and Biggy answers the door! hahahahaha


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, imagine the look on the poor cvnts face when he turns up to collect her for a date and Biggy answers the door! hahahahaha


Exactly! Be like the scene on bad boys when will smith answers the door to martin Lawrence's daughter's boyfriend :lol:


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Mate, no offence but as you say you aren't the youngest on here. There is no chance you're gonna look a tit mate, your last pics were a huge difference, looked like a different man! Look immense for 40 never mind 50.
> 
> As long as you keep improving, and feel you look better, pretty sure everyone else will think the same.
> 
> Although I wouldn't go ahead with the top off picture with the daughter, IF you want her to have a family of her own. What lad is going to date her knowing she has a beast of a father looking after her?! mg:


Well to be honest i know i will look far better mate,i have two weeks off aas now,just peps and then i do another 3 wk ,but higher dose Tren h/prop/proviron mini blast,that will show me in the best form so far ,pretty sure of that.If i cannot tighten skin,then i shall just have to fill it with muscle!

But honestly i think the peps will help any skin issues GIVEN TIME,so all good


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, imagine the look on the poor cvnts face when he turns up to collect her for a date and Biggy answers the door! hahahahaha





onthebuild said:


> Exactly! Be like the scene on bad boys when will smith answers the door to martin Lawrence's daughter's boyfriend :lol:


Cheeky cvnts!

From 5 years old she will learn martial arts,i ain't gonna be the scary one,she will have to look after her poor ol Dad


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another awsome workout mate :thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

My trt is now done to carry me 2 weeks 250mg test eth


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Another awsome workout mate :thumbup:


Cheers buddy,it makes a change to have these stages,keeps momentum up!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> My trt is now done to carry me 2 weeks 250mg test eth


Afternoon bigs, everything sounds good here  Just saw the rep board for the 1st time and your top!! Well glad I got repped by you lol and really glad I didn't f uck up repping you back the other day. A neg would have murdered me lmao.

You up to much else today apart from samshing the weights earlier? Great workout by the way!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Afternoon bigs, everything sounds good here  Just saw the rep board for the 1st time and your top!! Well glad I got repped by you lol and really glad I didn't f uck up repping you back the other day. A neg would have murdered me lmao.
> 
> You up to much else today apart from samshing the weights earlier? Great workout by the way!!


Bimee i am still top?

lol

Gonna have sausage /mash peas and onion for tea,i realy needa proper meal now,yum!!

What you upto?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> *Bimee i am still top?*
> 
> lol
> 
> Gonna have sausage /mash peas and onion for tea,i realy needa proper meal now,yum!!
> 
> What you upto?


aye...like u dont check every 30secs :lol:

that tea sounds LOVELY


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Bimee i am still top?
> 
> lol
> 
> Gonna have sausage /mash peas and onion for tea,i realy needa proper meal now,yum!!
> 
> What you upto?


God that tea sounds good!! Yeah your top lol. I am on page 6 which ain't bad for a month.

I am waiting for someone to come pick up the tractor tyres I have. He was ment to be here at 11 lmao. Tiny bit late lol


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> God that tea sounds good!! Yeah your top lol. I am on page 6 which ain't bad for a month.
> 
> I am waiting for someone to come pick up the tractor tyres I have. He was ment to be here at 11 lmao. Tiny bit late lol


Yes i played some part in that no doubt

As i have said before you and all the guys that pop in here are polite/supportive and generaly nice guys to call my friends,well all but some of them Scottish fookers anyhow


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Yes i played some part in that no doubt
> 
> As i have said before you and all the guys that pop in here are polite/supportive and generaly nice guys to call my friends,well all but some of them Scottish fookers anyhow


Yeah big man you got me there  with the rep you gave me for my squats if I remember rightly :thumb: So thanks lol

The scottish one???? johnny from Dundee? he repped me too lol so thanks mate.

Much planned for this evening? Its fookin red hot up here lol


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah big man you got me there  with the rep you gave me for my squats if I remember rightly :thumb: So thanks lol
> 
> The scottish one???? johnny from Dundee? he repped me too lol so thanks mate.
> 
> Much planned for this evening? Its fookin red hot up here lol


Wait for the cvnt to spot me talking about Jocks mate,he will be all over it,,,pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Wait for the cvnt to spot me talking about Jocks mate,he will be all over it,,,pmsl


His jock sense will be tingling lmao.


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Well to be honest i know i will look far better mate,i have two weeks off aas now,just peps and then i do another 3 wk ,but higher dose Tren h/prop/proviron mini blast,that will show me in the best form so far ,pretty sure of that.If i cannot tighten skin,then i shall just have to fill it with muscle!
> 
> But honestly i think the peps will help any skin issues GIVEN TIME,so all good


That's the spirit mate, make the best of what you have been given, that's all anyone can ask of you. And if you can fill the skin with muscle then win win mate!



biglbs said:


> Cheeky cvnts!
> 
> From 5 years old she will learn martial arts,i ain't gonna be the scary one,she will have to look after her poor ol Dad


PMSL maybe she'll be able to handle the dishwasher... unlike some people :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jandir's dream date


----------



## biglbs

What do you get if you cross @onthebuild (clown) with @Ginger Ben (****)

......A clunt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> What do you get if you cross @onthebuild (clown) with @Ginger Ben (****)
> 
> ......A clunt!


Bit harsh....


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Bit harsh....


What is up with runt? :whistling:

I could have said Ginger Cvnt#1


----------



## Ginger Ben

Least you got the number right


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BACK AND ON TRACK
> 
> WIDE GRIP PULLDOWNS
> 
> VERY SLOW AND STRICT,CORRECT FEEL ON CONTRACTION/HOLD 1 SECOND EVERY REP OF EVERY SET
> 
> 30 X HALF STACK(JUST)
> 
> 20 X AS ABOVE
> 
> 13 X PUMPED SO HARD BY 6 MORE WAS IMPOSSIBLE
> 
> CLOSE GRIP PERFORMED AS ABOVE
> 
> 23 X HALF STACK
> 
> 15 X AS ABOVE
> 
> 12 X AS ABOVE GONE BY 8 THOUGH HAD TO CHEAT!
> 
> SEATED WIDE GRIP ROWS(PALMS FACING)AGAIN STRICT AS FOOK
> 
> 30 X HALF STACK
> 
> 22 X THREE QUARTER STACK
> 
> 18 X STACK
> 
> 10 X STACK TAKING AGES EVERY REP
> 
> BICEPS SHIZZLWE DONE AND LOOKIN GOOD


nice session fella


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Least you got the number right


But the number is 666 like Dave...

Hi mate,hope this is a fine day for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> But the number is 666 like Dave...
> 
> Hi mate,hope this is a fine day for you


Afternoon fella, sun is trying to come out here, was promised 18c on the weather this morning, more like 8 at the moment!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon fella, sun is trying to come out here, was promised 18c on the weather this morning, more like 8 at the moment!


It's all over the place here,when it's out i want to train so i am waiting for it to come out at the mo:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> It's all over the place here,when it's out i want to train so i am waiting for it to come out at the mo:lol:


what are you going to train today mate? shoulders for me


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> what are you going to train today mate? shoulders for me


Should have been that!

Sadly i am stressed the fook out so a bottle of red has my name on it,all will be fine in an hour or two!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Deep breaths mate, in with love and out with hate !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bunch o slavering cvnts


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Should have been that!
> 
> Sadly i am stressed the fook out so a bottle of red has my name on it,all will be fine in an hour or two!


 Sometimes it's just necessary to kick back & relax.

Enjoy the chill big man


----------



## Queenie

Evening big guy! X


----------



## phoenix1980

Bottle of red followed by 70 whippings from a birch branch for your sin, pain is the cleanser lol. Nah Im sure you've earnt it as people have said sometimes its best to know when to take the foot off and when not to


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hope the vino helped mate.


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Should have been that!
> 
> Sadly i am stressed the fook out so a bottle of red has my name on it,all will be fine in an hour or two!


A whooooooooooooole bottle? T'would put me in a coma for a month, only waking up to barrrrfff over myself now and again..... Ey BigFella, take care you, and don't make yourself poorly with the wine....and eat something before you go to sleep....and drink some water....and....errrrrmmmm....wear your bedsocks!  x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Deep breaths mate, in with love and out with hate !


No hate mate,just stress,feel better now though



JANIKvonD said:


> Bunch o slavering cvnts


You too.... 



xpower said:


> Sometimes it's just necessary to kick back & relax.
> 
> You know that mate! :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy the chill big man


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> A whooooooooooooole bottle? T'would put me in a coma for a month, only waking up to barrrrfff over myself now and again..... Ey BigFella, take care you, and don't make yourself poorly with the wine....and eat something before you go to sleep....and drink some water....and....errrrrmmmm....wear your bedsocks!  x


One and half bottles later and i was sober again pmsl



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hope the vino helped mate.


It did fella



phoenix1980 said:


> Bottle of red followed by 70 whippings from a birch branch for your sin, pain is the cleanser lol. Nah Im sure you've earnt it as people have said sometimes its best to know when to take the foot off and when not to


Welcome in mate,nice to have you here,unless we kick back Wtf is the point?

i have a lot of work stress right now and needed the break,not sure about lashings thoughmg:



RXQueenie said:


> Evening big guy! X


Morning my angel xx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> A whooooooooooooole bottle? T'would put me in a coma for a month, only waking up to barrrrfff over myself now and again..... Ey BigFella, take care you, and don't make yourself poorly with the wine....and eat something before you go to sleep....and drink some water....and....errrrrmmmm....wear your bedsocks!  x


Oh and @Flubs i hope your ok mate,not seen you on here much but send you all my heart out xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate. Hope you have a good one


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning mate. Hope you have a good one


Yes mate,may get hot later,i am gonna bust shoulders and calves once energy level is up,,,be safe mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning bud x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Big Lump, have a good day fella :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Boulders

Keep it simple bollock brains!

Smithy

30 x 40k

20 x 50k

12 x 60k

10 x 80k

5 x 120k

3 x 130k

1 x 140k,had nearly 2 so...

1 x 150k fail,,,,grr

8 x 100k

8 x 100k

Done...

OOOps forgot 5 sets face pulls heavy,15 rep sets


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Big Lump, have a good day fella :thumb:


Morning my friends x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bud x


Hi bud.


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Boulders
> 
> Keep it simple bollock brains!
> 
> Smithy
> 
> 30 x 40k
> 
> 20 x 50k
> 
> 12 x 60k
> 
> 10 x 80k
> 
> 5 x 120k
> 
> 3 x 130k
> 
> 1 x 140k,had nearly 2 so...
> 
> 1 x 150k fail,,,,grr
> 
> 8 x 100k
> 
> 8 x 100k
> 
> Done...
> 
> OOOps forgot 5 sets face pulls heavy,15 rep sets


I JUST REALISED 140 IS A PB!  and i have been off a week pmsl,i put it down to backing off on assistance type stuff for pressing,it worked on chest and is now showing good on shoulders,150 in the bag next week!


----------



## bluejoanna

Well done on the PB - Brilliant. I assume it all down to the restorative powers of red wine!! x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Well done on the PB - Brilliant. I assume it all down to the restorative powers of red wine!! x


Thanks,i am sure wine played its part you know,i know it helps you out greatly too


----------



## BestBefore1989

well done on the PB mate :thumb:

reps on their way ( just as soon as I've spread some love )


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

congrats on the PB mate :thumbup1:

i didnt think it was possible to increase the weights your already pushing you gready fooker 

cant rep you yet mate, im going to have to start repping people for the sake of it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done on the PB mate :thumb:
> 
> reps on their way ( just as soon as I've spread some love )





safc49 said:


> congrats on the PB mate :thumbup1:
> 
> i didnt think it was possible to increase the weights your already pushing you gready fooker
> 
> cant rep you yet mate, im going to have to start repping people for the sake of it


Thanks guys,have a good sleep and grow!


----------



## 25434

Woooooooohooooooooo on the PB....must be something going on, cos you and BB are peeeeebeeeeing like nobodies business at the moment. Well done. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Woooooooohooooooooo on the PB....must be something going on, cos you and BB are peeeeebeeeeing like nobodies business at the moment. Well done. :thumb:


He has turned into a right strong cvnt,

the man has earnt it mind you,

it's been a pleasure watchin him improve,

gonna have to up my game to keep him trying! :blowme:


----------



## biglbs

Just bumped into lady next door,not seen her for 3 or 4 months,she said--"your looking very well,have you lost weight?As it looks as though your getting very muscley up top and you belly has gone!"

I said "thanks,i am glad it notices!"

She Replied "Oh yes Tom,it realy notices,you look great!"

Dunnit make you feel grrrrrrreat! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Just bumped into lady next door,not seen her for 3 or 4 months,she said--"your looking very well,have you lost weight?As it looks as though your getting very muscley up top and you belly has gone!"
> 
> I said "thanks,i am glad it notices!"
> 
> She Replied "Oh yes Tom,it realy notices,you look great!"
> 
> Dunnit make you feel grrrrrrreat! :thumb:


Don't you just love it when that happens !

I recon its time to post an update picture mate. Ive seen you so I know just how much you've changed. But ill bet a before and now photo would surprise a few on here.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Don't you just love it when that happens !
> 
> I recon its time to post an update picture mate. Ive seen you so I know just how much you've changed. But ill bet a before and now photo would surprise a few on here.


Soon buddy,i am realy feeling myself change fast now ,like the old days,it drives me on that by my 50th b/day i can have those pics with my family.... :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

140 on shoulders?!? :ban:


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> 140 on shoulders?!? :ban:


Yes mate on smithy,near two reps but failed 150k for one


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Yes mate on smithy,near two reps but failed 150k for one


I hate you pmsl! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> I hate you pmsl! :thumb:


I will have that fooker within next two weeks,then 3 weeks after i will have 160:tongue:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

I realy need to stop training for the weekend,i have trained every day this week!

CHESTICKLES SMITHY

30 X 60K AT 200%EXPLOSIVE POWER AND SLOW DOWN

20 X 100K AT 200% AS ABOVE

10 X 140K STANDARD AND FAST

THEN THIS!!!!!BIGLBS STYLE NON STOP DROP SET

2 X 200K DROP TO

10 X 140K DROP TO

14 X 100K THEN TWO ASSISTED THEN TWO NEGATIVES.....TOTALY BLITZED AGAIN AWSOME STUFF...

TRICEPS PUSHDOWNS IN RANGE 16 TO 20 REPS WITH WHOLE STACK

I FEEL AWSOME AT THE MOMENT I STOPPED AAS FAST ACTING A WEEK AGO AND HAVE ONLY HAD ONE TRT ETH 200MG!

One week and awsomeness can surge forward again ,oh yes............


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> I realy need to stop training for the weekend,i have trained every day this week!
> 
> CHESTICKLES SMITHY
> 
> 30 X 60K AT 200%EXPLOSIVE POWER AND SLOW DOWN
> 
> 20 X 100K AT 200% AS ABOVE
> 
> 10 X 140K STANDARD AND FAST
> 
> THEN THIS!!!!!BIGLBS STYLE NON STOP DROP SET
> 
> 2 X 200K DROP TO
> 
> 10 X 140K DROP TO
> 
> 14 X 100K THEN TWO ASSISTED THEN TWO NEGATIVES.....TOTALY BLITZED AGAIN AWSOME STUFF...
> 
> TRICEPS PUSHDOWNS IN RANGE 16 TO 20 REPS WITH WHOLE STACK
> 
> I FEEL AWSOME AT THE MOMENT I STOPPED AAS FAST ACTING A WEEK AGO AND HAVE ONLY HAD ONE TRT ETH 200MG!
> 
> One week and awsomeness can surge forward again ,oh yes............


[email protected] awsome mate :thumbup:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> I realy need to stop training for the weekend,i have trained every day this week!
> 
> CHESTICKLES SMITHY
> 
> 30 X 60K AT 200%EXPLOSIVE POWER AND SLOW DOWN
> 
> 20 X 100K AT 200% AS ABOVE
> 
> 10 X 140K STANDARD AND FAST
> 
> THEN THIS!!!!!BIGLBS STYLE NON STOP DROP SET
> 
> 2 X 200K DROP TO
> 
> 10 X 140K DROP TO
> 
> 14 X 100K THEN TWO ASSISTED THEN TWO NEGATIVES.....TOTALY BLITZED AGAIN AWSOME STUFF...
> 
> TRICEPS PUSHDOWNS IN RANGE 16 TO 20 REPS WITH WHOLE STACK
> 
> I FEEL AWSOME AT THE MOMENT I STOPPED AAS FAST ACTING A WEEK AGO AND HAVE ONLY HAD ONE TRT ETH 200MG!
> 
> One week and awsomeness can surge forward again ,oh yes............


Another crazy session mate. Need to get in here more. Only missed about 36 hours and had about 5 pages and a million training session lol.

Glad your well and the results are coming fast!!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> [email protected] awsome mate :thumbup:


Thanks buddy,i have to push now you are getting so fookin strong,i will be using the darkside soon again,i can feel the force growing ready for me to summons.

I hear words in my sleep now...

SOUNDING LIKE YODA.....'Strong so you are Tom,but weak when compared to the dark side,,so you are!Soon it will come,smash pb's so you must'

'



paulandabbi said:


> Another crazy session mate. Need to get in here more. Only missed about 36 hours and had about 5 pages and a million training session lol.
> 
> Glad your well and the results are coming fast!!


This workout was again so short but the intensity left everyone in the gym with an OH MY FOOKIN GOD ,look on their faces,they all forgot they were there to train too pmsl.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,i have to push now you are getting so fookin strong,i will be using the darkside soon again,i can feel the force growing ready for me to summons.
> 
> I hear words in my sleep now...
> 
> SOUNDING LIKE YODA.....'Strong so you are Tom,but weak when compared to the dark side,,so you are!Soon it will come,smash pb's so you must'
> 
> '
> 
> This workout was again so short but the intensity left everyone in the gym with an OH MY FOOKIN GOD ,look on their faces,they all forgot they were there to train too pmsl.


Haha I could imagine. Especially the ones that don't know you very well. I would love to watch the master at work sometime. Few years time when I can get the respectable weights I will travel to you lol. Only about 170 miles or so 

Much planned for the weekend??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Haha I could imagine. Especially the ones that don't know you very well. I would love to watch the master at work sometime. Few years time when I can get the respectable weights I will travel to you lol. Only about 170 miles or so
> 
> Much planned for the weekend??


You are welcome anytime mate

Looks like Mia is off to nanna's at some point so sex/drugs and cardio on cards!

We may take Mia to caravan at some point too if enough time,though we are there next weekend as it is May day holls...

What you guys upto?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> You are welcome anytime mate
> 
> Looks like Mia is off to nanna's at some point so sex/drugs and cardio on cards!
> 
> We may take Mia to caravan at some point too if enough time,though we are there next weekend as it is May day holls...
> 
> What you guys upto?


Thats a plan then. Give me a while to get training lol.

Your weekend sounds bang on 

Not up to much, Abbi going shopping tomorrow for some clothes for the kids and I will be chilling really. If the weather picks up I will get the garden done a bit more.

I hope the drugs are performance enhancing lmao


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats a plan then. Give me a while to get training lol.
> 
> Your weekend sounds bang on
> 
> Not up to much, Abbi going shopping tomorrow for some clothes for the kids and I will be chilling really. If the weather picks up I will get the garden done a bit more.
> 
> I hope the drugs are performance enhancing lmao


Who said drugs?


----------



## biglbs

I dare not do anything strong like that mate,not with my history!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Who said drugs?


"Looks like Mia is off to nanna's at some point so sex/*drugs* and cardio on cards!"

You!!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I dare not do anything strong like that mate,not with my history!


I don't do anything hardcore anymore. Last time I did I ended up in jail lol


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> "Looks like Mia is off to nanna's at some point so sex/*drugs* and cardio on cards!"
> 
> You!!!!!


Mate it is a saying!!!!!Sex ,drugs and rock n roll ,i just changed the end bit pmsl,effidrine is about as strong as i go.....


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I don't do anything hardcore anymore. Last time I did I ended up in jail lol


I dare not!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Mate it is a saying!!!!!Sex ,drugs and rock n roll ,i just changed the end bit pmsl,effidrine is about as strong as i go.....


Why didn't you say that sooner lmao!!! Does sound good though sex, drugs and cardio haha



biglbs said:


> I dare not!


You dare not what? Ask me what I got sent down for?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Why didn't you say that sooner lmao!!! Does sound good though sex, drugs and cardio haha
> 
> You dare not what? Ask me what I got sent down for?


Exactly!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Exactly!


Revenge. I say no more 

Won't be doing drugs like that again though


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Revenge. I say no more
> 
> Won't be doing drugs like that again though


Tbh mate they do fook everything up ,effs are ok and as long as bp is good along with viscosity of blood does no damage if done for 2/3 day blips,,


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Tbh mate they do fook everything up ,effs are ok and as long as bp is good along with viscosity of blood does no damage if done for 2/3 day blips,,


I will just stick with the odd smoke  Not going to kill anyone with that, unless they try and take your food lmao.

How long have you owned your cafe? I want to own one, would love to do it. My mum had one in Tenerife for a bit and that was good.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I will just stick with the odd smoke  Not going to kill anyone with that, unless they try and take your food lmao.
> 
> How long have you owned your cafe? I want to own one, would love to do it. My mum had one in Tenerife for a bit and that was good.


4 years mate,come buy it pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> 4 years mate,come buy it pmsl


Couldn't live in Essex lol. All I can think about when I think of Essex is TOWIE!!!!! :cursing: I have never been there before to know any different.

You buy one up here and I will run it for you and buy it off you in a few years when I save up. Easy money big man haha


----------



## Ash1981

That's a very basic shoulder workout right there mate

You always do face pulls for rears???


----------



## 25434

Have a good weekend BigFella...I se we are back to rainy showers, humph!

And.....that your neighbour has been checking you out....heee heee.....I bet you did "that" walk down the drive didn't yu when you heard that....:laugh: ya know, jaunty and grinning from ear to ear, that big ole chest puffed out....heee heee....and why not...you've worked hard enough....it's great when people notice the changes isn't t....x


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Mr Big - Its so great to see you so positive at the moment, finally things are coming together for you and I am chuffed to bits for you. Enjoy your weekend, lets hope it is full of all the fun stuff.

Hugs x


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> That's a very basic shoulder workout right there mate
> 
> You always do face pulls for rears???


Basic is good....i do all sorts mate....one arm rows hit them nice imo


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Have a good weekend BigFella...I se we are back to rainy showers, humph!
> 
> And.....that your neighbour has been checking you out....heee heee.....I bet you did "that" walk down the drive didn't yu when you heard that....:laugh: ya know, jaunty and grinning from ear to ear, that big ole chest puffed out....heee heee....and why not...you've worked hard enough....it's great when people notice the changes isn't t....x





bluejoanna said:


> Hey Mr Big - Its so great to see you so positive at the moment, finally things are coming together for you and I am chuffed to bits for you. Enjoy your weekend, lets hope it is full of all the fun stuff.
> 
> Hugs x


Havin a great one guys,hope you have


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> Basic is good....i do all sorts mate....one arm rows hit them nice imo


Yea I like one arm rpws


----------



## Davey666

Morning Tom (captain caveman) Hows it going?


----------



## 25434

Morning softie chops...where are you today?....you don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite...you don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllll....

1) gallinvanting in the caravan with cutie and gorgeous wife...

2) still in bed...I don't believe that one!

3) busy at work, highly believeable

4)poorly sick...hummmm......50/50 on this one...

Hey bigfella.....Monday hugs (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).....


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Morning Tom (captain caveman) Hows it going?
> 
> View attachment 119307


OOOOOOGA boooga,ok mate ,you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

hi mate, u out in the woods again at the w.e? hope it was a good 1 whatever u done


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning softie chops...where are you today?....you don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite...you don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllll....
> 
> 1) gallinvanting in the caravan with cutie and gorgeous wife...
> 
> 2) still in bed...I don't believe that one!
> 
> 3) busy at work, highly believeable
> 
> 4)poorly sick...hummmm......50/50 on this one...
> 
> Hey bigfella.....Monday hugs (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).....


Baby at Nan's i was in bed with wife,most of weekend,cardio! 

How is my lady from another life?xx


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> hi mate, u out in the woods again at the w.e? hope it was a good 1 whatever u done


Well in the bushes!!pmsl

Away for a good weekend next week.

What's up Doc?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Well in the bushes!!pmsl
> 
> *Away for a good weekend next week.*
> 
> What's up Doc?


lol. whats on the cards next w.e like?

im good mate....bit lethargic, but since when has that stopped me stuffing my puss :lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. whats on the cards next w.e like?
> 
> im good mate....bit lethargic, but since when has that stopped me stuffing my puss :lol:


We off to 'van all Bank Holl next week,if i am still big enough to drive,fat is falling off me....

You know what stuffing a puss here means? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> We off to 'van all Bank Holl next week,if i am still big enough to drive,fat is falling off me....
> 
> *You know what stuffing a puss here means*? :lol:


probably shagging?...cos you'll say 'puss' as in pussy (with an ooo sound lol)......where as we say puss as in the puss in a boil

puss = face, here.


----------



## JANIKvonD

this could make for a good thread actually :lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> probably shagging?...cos you'll say 'puss' as in pussy (with an ooo sound lol)......where as we say puss as in the puss in a boil
> 
> puss = face, here.


No mate cat! You have been stuffung your cat! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> this could make for a good thread actually :lol:


Where would that leave puss in boots? :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> No mate cat! You have been stuffung your cat! :lol:


haha. fukin english....clueless


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> haha. fukin english....clueless


The only trouble with Scotland mate,,,,,it's full os Scots!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> OOOOOOGA boooga,ok mate ,you?


Not been training, did my shoulder in at work, so took time out and eat crap lol. Still busy as fook at work but going to try a session tonight.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Not been training, did my shoulder in at work, so took time out and eat crap lol. Still busy as fook at work but going to try a session tonight.


Sorry to hear that buddy,i hope it clears up soon for you,shoulders can be a right pain,is it rc injury?


----------



## biglbs

Yawn............strrrrrrrretch,,,good morning all


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Yawn............strrrrrrrretch,,,good morning all


Morning BL, having a cheeky lie in today?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning BL, having a cheeky lie in today?


Yes mate,had a very cardio weekend again

Mirror has to be telling me porkies,i look rather trim,shame about skin,i will just have to let it play catch upo pmsl

What you upto?


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,had a very cardio weekend again
> 
> Mirror has to be telling me porkies,i look rather trim,shame about skin,i will just have to let it play catch upo pmsl
> 
> What you upto?


Like you said, fill that skin with them muscles we are all so desperately seeking!

Cardio weekend :lol: Was it HIIT by any chance :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,had a very cardio weekend again
> 
> Mirror has to be telling me porkies,i look rather trim,shame about skin,i will just have to let it play catch upo pmsl
> 
> What you upto?


Good news all round then! 

Bit of GH might help the skin tighten wouldn't it? No idea if it's feasible though with cost vs result

Normal stuff today mate, working until 12 then meeting my old boss for a coffee in town, back to work after that and then got friends over for dinner later. Making a summer beef stew! Found a good recipe using lots of seasonal veg and I have stewing steak already so should be nice with some new pots and spinach salad.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news all round then!
> 
> Bit of GH might help the skin tighten wouldn't it? No idea if it's feasible though with cost vs result
> 
> Normal stuff today mate, working until 12 then meeting my old boss for a coffee in town, back to work after that and then got friends over for dinner later. Making a summer beef stew! Found a good recipe using lots of seasonal veg and I have stewing steak already so should be nice with some new pots and spinach salad.


I use peps, so that will,i am just impatient now!

Looking to get re employed?

Post it up man..yum


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Big Man - Just popping in to check all is well in the world of saaaaaaarrf Essex. It is. As you were. x


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy,i hope it clears up soon for you,shoulders can be a right pain,is it rc injury?


Nah.. I was on a trailer and the fooking post swung at me lol


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Big Man - Just popping in to check all is well in the world of saaaaaaarrf Essex. It is. As you were. x


xx



Davey666 said:


> Nah.. I was on a trailer and the fooking post swung at me lol


What a fooker.is it bad?


----------



## 25434

Afternoon softie chops...thank you for my hug...well received.....you sound like you had a great weekend....again!.....hahahaha.....bet you're sleeping well...errmmm???...orrrrr...not...lol

Hope the week is being kind to ya mister...x


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I use peps, so that will,i am just impatient now!
> 
> Looking to get re employed?
> 
> Post it up man..yum


Lol, no he invited me for a coffee, did ask me to go back though  Always nice to be wanted

Will dig it out and post it up later :thumb:


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> xx
> 
> What a fooker.is it bad?


Not too bad now, just feels a bit bruised. but last week could hardly move it.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, no he invited me for a coffee, did ask me to go back though  Always nice to be wanted
> 
> Will dig it out and post it up later :thumb:


Lol it had to be one or the other..

look forward to that mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Yawn............strrrrrrrretch,,,good morning all


Did you just fart?


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Did you just fart?


Did you get a tremmor?


----------



## Enjoy1

hey ma lovely ,

Just popping my noggin in to see if yer in and got the kettle on?

I will bring the choc digestives

Xx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> hey ma lovely ,
> 
> Just popping my noggin in to see if yer in and got the kettle on?
> 
> I will bring the choc digestives
> 
> Xx


Sorry darling ,was out but kettle on now,see you in a bit xxx


----------



## Richie186

Morning big guy. Hope it's sunny and warm down there today. Have a good one mate.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning big guy. Hope it's sunny and warm down there today. Have a good one mate.


It is a nice day mate,housework/paperwork with sunny intermissions i recon

You at work?:sad:


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> It is a nice day mate,housework/paperwork with sunny intermissions i recon
> 
> You at work?:sad:


Unfortunately I am mate. Stuck in my dark satanic northern mill 

Only 2 more weeks though and I'm off for 3 weeks  enjoy the rays mate, they are few and far between.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> It is a nice day mate,housework/paperwork with sunny intermissions i recon
> 
> You at work?:sad:


Morning mr Lbs, hows you and the Lbs family??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mr Lbs, hows you and the Lbs family??


Even lighter and more in shape!!

How are you and the lovely Abbi?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Even lighter and more in shape!!
> 
> How are you and the lovely Abbi?


Thats really good to hear mate, I bet your well happy that the hard work is paying off!!

Me and Abbi are both fine mate thanks. She is just finishing of one of our daughters maypole's at the minute. Abbi will be starting to train with weights soon so might need some advice if you in the know with women's training(I am sure you have watched a few women training lmao)

Busy today?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats really good to hear mate, I bet your well happy that the hard work is paying off!!
> 
> Me and Abbi are both fine mate thanks. She is just finishing of one of our daughters maypole's at the minute. Abbi will be starting to train with weights soon so might need some advice if you in the know with women's training(I am sure you have watched a few women training lmao)
> 
> Busy today?


That reminds me i must get the 'pole' out for my Mrs

Abbi just needs to train in the same way mate,but lighter with higher reps to start,12 to 16 reps is good to start.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> That reminds me i must get the 'pole' out for my Mrs
> 
> Abbi just needs to train in the same way mate,but lighter with higher reps to start,12 to 16 reps is good to start.


You know what, I was trying to think of a different way of saying maypole because I knew I was walking it to that lmao.

Right thats all good then, She will start tommorow and just do 2 days a week at 1st and then work out to 3 days once she is more used to it.

You got much planned for today??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> You know what, I was trying to think of a different way of saying maypole because I knew I was walking it to that lmao.
> 
> Right thats all good then, She will start tommorow and just do 2 days a week at 1st and then work out to 3 days once she is more used to it.
> 
> You got much planned for today??


Housework/chasing up motorhome that has taken 4 weeks at garage(don't ask!)

Training later,no idea as usual what though.

You?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Housework/chasing up motorhome that has taken 4 weeks at garage(don't ask!)
> 
> Training later,no idea as usual what though.
> 
> You?


Bloody hell 4 weeks!!! What they doing building it lol.

I got my push session, just waiting for my bro in law to arrive then I am off out. Might be trying a 1rm to see what I can do.

When you doing you next cycle boost???


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Bloody hell 4 weeks!!! What they doing building it lol.
> 
> I got my push session, just waiting for my bro in law to arrive then I am off out. Might be trying a 1rm to see what I can do.
> 
> When you doing you next cycle boost???


Start on Monday mate,these 3 weeks will see proper gains and losses as needed!

What do you think you will push?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Start on Monday mate,these 3 weeks will see proper gains and losses as needed!
> 
> What do you think you will push?


I am looking forward to seeing your result, its good to see a different approach to a cycle rather than the usual long cycle.

I hope to be able to get 120kg but am a little unsure. Would make my day if I did.

Your 1rm's are crazy lol. I saw your conversation with therealbigbear and they are mad!!

You going to the van this weekend??


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back in the rack

60k x 20

100k x 15

140k x10

180k x 5

felt could have done 220k easy, but lower back was at it so stopped

WIDE GRIP PULLDOWN

20 x three quarter stack

15 x stack with close grip sh1t in the desert style pulldowns supersetted to fail repeated 3 times

SEATED ROWS

20 X three quarter stack

20 x stack

15 x stack plus 20k

10 x stack plus 40k,,,,just,lower back:cursing:

Pumped real nice considering i had no carbs and little food all weekend,just a bit yesterday,must be where this came from.

Start next course on monday so looking forward to this:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I am looking forward to seeing your result, its good to see a different approach to a cycle rather than the usual long cycle.
> 
> I hope to be able to get 120kg but am a little unsure. Would make my day if I did.
> 
> Your 1rm's are crazy lol. I saw your conversation with therealbigbear and they are mad!!
> 
> You going to the van this weekend??


Good luck but do not hurt yourself trying!

@Therealbigbear is motivating my lifting on certain things,his shoulder press is mad,mine will now need to be just that too.... :thumb:

Yup!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Housework/chasing up motorhome that has taken 4 weeks at garage(don't ask!)
> 
> Training later,no idea as usual what though.
> 
> You?


What's in your spread sheets filed under memory for today ? Lol


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> What's in your spread sheets filed under memory for today ? Lol


:confused1:Where have i heard that? :confused1:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Good luck but do not hurt yourself trying!
> 
> @Therealbigbear is motivating my lifting on certain things,his shoulder press is mad,mine will now need to be just that too.... :thumb:
> 
> Yup!


Didn't get the 120  did 110 pretty easy but my shoulder is killing.

I agree about @Therealbigbear his lifts are mental. 5 years I will be nearly there lol.

Only managed to do bench and shoulder press today, just as I finished my last set on shoulders I got a call to say my daughter had been sick at school so had to go pick her up. She had only been there an hour lol and by the time I got back and sorted I really couldn't get back in the mood. Not the best day today.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Didn't get the 120  did 110 pretty easy but my shoulder is killing.
> 
> I agree about @Therealbigbear his lifts are mental. 5 years I will be nearly there lol.
> 
> Only managed to do bench and shoulder press today, just as I finished my last set on shoulders I got a call to say my daughter had been sick at school so had to go pick her up. She had only been there an hour lol and by the time I got back and sorted I really couldn't get back in the mood. Not the best day today.


AAAw hope she is ok mate!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> AAAw hope she is ok mate!


Yeah she seems fine but her big sis was already off and then she puked up at school so they had to send her home. Has to be off for 48 hours aswell now so will miss mayday after Abbi spent about 5 hours making her may pole and we went and spent about £35 on a new outfit especially for it aswell. Rather she was at home and feeling better though so its not to bad.


----------



## 25434

Hey there...just swoooshing by like the ninja that I am...woooooooooooooooooooooooooosh....xx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey there...just swoooshing by like the ninja that I am...woooooooooooooooooooooooooosh....xx


ready for ya!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah she seems fine but her big sis was already off and then she puked up at school so they had to send her home. Has to be off for 48 hours aswell now so will miss mayday after Abbi spent about 5 hours making her may pole and we went and spent about £35 on a new outfit especially for it aswell. Rather she was at home and feeling better though so its not to bad.


AWW bless you all,it is heart warming hearing that stuff mate


----------



## Queenie

Hello big guy. Just thought id show my face in here  x


----------



## Therealbigbear

Ill give you some targets lol

My best lifts ever

Squat 300x4

Bench 220x4

Bnp220x2

Front press220x6

Bor 245x4

Standing calf raise 1100lbx12

Leg press 780x8


----------



## Ash1981

Hows it going in here big man?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....how are ye today? Hope the day is good to ya...


----------



## biglbs

Therealbigbear said:


> Ill give you some targets lol
> 
> My best lifts ever
> 
> Squat 300x4
> 
> Bench 236x4
> 
> Bnp220x2
> 
> Front press220x6
> 
> Bor 245x4
> 
> Standing calf raise 1100lbx12
> 
> Leg press 697x12 x 2


Cheers mate,well at near 50 i will see what i can do!but my best ever ,when i was about your age,i think were

Squat 300kg x 9

Bench 235kg x 1

Bnp 140kg x1 :cursing:recent!

front press 150kg

Bor 220kg x 6

calf raise dunno?

leg press 634kg x 3 sets of 12

but seeing someone else lift strong on here motivates me,though my back will not allow much for squats or Bor/deads these days,i like to see others lift well mate,that is good lifting but i recon you have more to come as only now are you nearing strength peak imo.


----------



## Therealbigbear

I know mate but need to get shows put of way first I like to chase people's lift too

After Christmas ill get my head down to shift some serious tonnage and pack some meat on then we can really start pushing each other lol


----------



## biglbs

Therealbigbear said:


> I know mate but need to get shows put of way first I like to chase people's lift too
> 
> After Christmas ill get my head down to shift some serious tonnage and pack some meat on then we can really start pushing each other lol


That will be great,but i don't expect to be the winner pmsl....But i am sure we will both enjoy the ride!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weigh in and as predicted after water leaving me from gear ,i am 377lbs ,2lbs down but recomping too,so very happy,thats 35lb off now and recomping too,very happy!Another 40lb to go i recon..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

brilliant mate :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

They make scales big enough for you????


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Weigh in and as predicted after water leaving me from gear ,i am 377lbs ,2lbs down but recomping too,so very happy,thats 35lb off now and recomping too,very happy!Another 40lb to go i recon..


Nice one biggy, good work!


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> brilliant mate :thumb:


Thanks buddy



ash1981 said:


> They make scales big enough for you????


No mate,i go to bookers every week and use meat scales,though i was off those to begin with at 412 lbs and they had to use calibration tools to find how far over 400 i was pmsl!


----------



## Richie186

Top job mate


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Top job mate


Not quite looking like you are,with abs showing and veins on obliques but certainly accelerating in the correct direction,things seem to be realy moving on now..


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one biggy, good work!


Thanks mate


----------



## Richie186

We're both achieving what we set out to do mate, long may it continue.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> We're both achieving what we set out to do mate, long may it continue.


Exactly that buddy,a real pleasure it now is too,i remember all the self doubt and difficulty giving up drinking on a daily basis,it was hard.Two or three bottles of wine most days,i bought a bottle of brandy over a week ago,i still have over half of it!


----------



## Spragga

Hard work = Results..... :thumb:

Thats clear to see..........


----------



## Richie186

Good man. Our biggest critics are always ourselves and self doubt can lead to self loathing, not a good place to be. Pulling out of ruts like that takes strength that can't be measured in a gym.


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> No mate,i go to bookers every week and use meat scales,though i was off those to begin with at 412 lbs and they had to use calibration tools to find how far over 400 i was pmsl!


Lol


----------



## 25434

awwee BigFella...I'm proud for you too...doing so brilliantly...losing all the weight....sod.....no really...proud of you.....:laugh: x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bench with Mr Smithy m/c

30 x 60k

35 x 100k !!!

20 x 100k

15 x 140k

Then threw in Cgbp

14 x 120k

12 x 140k

Then standard grip 120k to fail

1 rep and 3 mid range repeat 3 times = 1 set

repeat

repeat

2 more 15 rep Cgbp

1 drop set standard grip..

failed then 6 forced negs,rest for 15 seconds and 3 more...lovely

2 very slow cgbp to fail at 120k

Tricep pushdown with stack to failure x 4 sets

reverse and standard grip single arm pushdowns x 2 sets to fail

I **** you not ,i looked like i was bang on gear,very full and rounded,pumped to fook,best i have looked for years..


----------



## Richie186

Now that's what I call a workout!!!


----------



## biglbs

Spragga said:


> Hard work = Results..... :thumb:
> 
> Thats clear to see..........


Thanks buddy,nice of you to say



Richie186 said:


> Good man. Our biggest critics are always ourselves and self doubt can lead to self loathing, not a good place to be. Pulling out of ruts like that takes strength that can't be measured in a gym.


Thanks brother:thumb:



Flubs said:


> awwee BigFella...I'm proud for you too...doing so brilliantly...losing all the weight....sod.....no really...proud of you.....:laugh: x


Tee he,ya sillyus soddussssussx


----------



## Ginger Ben

35x100kg and 15x140kg...oh dear god!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> 35x100kg and 15x140kg...oh dear god!


Yes mate,felt awsome,i did slow down towards last 5 at 140 ,it realy fookin hurt,i also had a touch on the bar for the last two but hay...

I want to pump out 50 at 100kg soon,being off there is more chance than on due to pump but we shall see...


----------



## biglbs

I am now officialy realy fookin hurting,it did not dawn on me how much in total i lifted in that mad session until Ben posted....mg:i have even impressed myself....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I am now officialy realy fookin hurting,it did not dawn on me how much in total i lifted in that mad session until Ben posted....mg:i have even impressed myself....


That'll sting tomorrow! My chest is humming from my measly [email protected] yesterday lol


----------



## Therealbigbear

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,well at near 50 i will see what i can do!but my best ever ,when i was about your age,i think were
> 
> Squat 300kg x 9
> 
> Bench 235kg x 1
> 
> Bnp 140kg x1 :cursing:recent!
> 
> front press 150kg
> 
> Bor 220kg x 6
> 
> calf raise dunno?
> 
> leg press 634kg x 3 sets of 12
> 
> but seeing someone else lift strong on here motivates me,though my back will not allow much for squats or Bor/deads these days,i like to see others lift well mate,that is good lifting but i recon you have more to come as only now are you nearing strength peak imo.


That's decent squatting wanting to getting up here next off season


----------



## Therealbigbear

That's some serious benching mate


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bench with Mr Smithy m/c
> 
> 30 x 60k
> 
> 35 x 100k !!!
> 
> 20 x 100k
> 
> 15 x 140k
> 
> Then threw in Cgbp
> 
> 14 x 120k
> 
> 12 x 140k
> 
> Then standard grip 120k to fail
> 
> 1 rep and 3 mid range repeat 3 times = 1 set
> 
> repeat
> 
> repeat
> 
> 2 more 15 rep Cgbp
> 
> 1 drop set standard grip..
> 
> failed then 6 forced negs,rest for 15 seconds and 3 more...lovely
> 
> 2 very slow cgbp to fail at 120k
> 
> Tricep pushdown with stack to failure x 4 sets
> 
> reverse and standard grip single arm pushdowns x 2 sets to fail
> 
> I **** you not ,i looked like i was bang on gear,very full and rounded,pumped to fook,best i have looked for years..


Awesome strength as always mate. Love it!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> 35x100kg and 15x140kg...oh *dear god*!


nope....i don't think he had a spotter?

:laugh: oh yeahhh...see what I did there?...I has done humour on a Thursday...oh boy I'm good! :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Therealbigbear said:


> That's some serious benching mate


Thanks mate,i am sore now...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Awesome strength as always mate. Love it!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

smashing the weights as usual biggie! keep up the good work dude


----------



## Enjoy1

excellent work there my lovely...

Awesome weights yet shifting xxxx


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> smashing the weights as usual biggie! keep up the good work dude


Thanks for reps dude:thumb:



Enjoy1 said:


> excellent work there my lovely...
> 
> Awesome weights yet shifting xxxx


Thanks babe xx


----------



## loganator

serious bench press mate


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. How's the chest today? Some of the numbers that get thrown about in here are mental. Have a good day mate.


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning Bigs, hows it going? You looking forward to the bank hols in the van??

Did you sort the garage??


----------



## Ash1981

Enjoy the sunshine today buddy


----------



## biglbs

:surrender:Someone help me,i am in bits!:scared:moving is a mission....


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> serious bench press mate


It sure feels it now..... 



Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. How's the chest today? Some of the numbers that get thrown about in here are mental. Have a good day mate.


Weight is only relative to gravity and state of mind,i have my own gravitational(along with weather front)so this helps,he can who thinks he can! :lol:



paulandabbi said:


> Morning Bigs, hows it going? You looking forward to the bank hols in the van??
> 
> Did you sort the garage??


Mate i am gonna bbq and be merry,whilst growing!



ash1981 said:


> Enjoy the sunshine today buddy


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> It sure feels it now.....
> 
> Weight is only relative to gravity and state of mind,i have my own gravitational(along with weather front)so this helps,he can who thinks he can! :lol:
> 
> Mate i am gonna bbq and be merry,whilst growing!


Thats what its all about mate!!! I might get the BBQ out this weekend. Did you manage to sort out the problems with the garage??


----------



## Ricky12345

Awsome lifts mate 15 on 140 I can't wait to get 140 as 1 rep max


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats what its all about mate!!! I might get the BBQ out this weekend. Did you manage to sort out the problems with the garage??


No mate,sorry,i have ordered a clutch cable now,,,,,,and then we will see!!!!

Wack steaks and chicken on it and ,,,,,,mmmmm


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> No mate,sorry,i have ordered a clutch cable now,,,,,,and then we will see!!!!
> 
> Wack steaks and chicken on it and ,,,,,,mmmmm


I am going to get Abbi doing some of her crazy marinades and get them soaking before whacking them on. Hope its as good weather tomorrow as it is today.

What time you going to the van??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I am going to get Abbi doing some of her crazy marinades and get them soaking before whacking them on. Hope its as good weather tomorrow as it is today.
> 
> What time you going to the van??


Prolly tomorrow pm when Mrs finishes at cafe,no sure yet.....

Tell Abbi to keep me something hot and sticky,i am sure my meat could use a marinate too..... :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Prolly tomorrow pm when Mrs finishes at cafe,no sure yet.....
> 
> Tell Abbi to keep me something hot and sticky,i am sure my meat could use a marinate too..... :thumb:


Honestly i'm out, always talking dirty in here!!! LMAO!! She said aslong as she is able to chop it off and cook it on the BBQ 

A bit of marinade sausage lmao.

You going to be training today? After your session yesterday I think I would need a week off lol.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Honestly i'm out, always talking dirty in here!!! LMAO!! She said aslong as she is able to chop it off and cook it on the BBQ
> 
> A bit of marinade sausage lmao.
> 
> You going to be training today? After your session yesterday I think I would need a week off lol.




My life just flashed before me!

BB4 is on his way down ,so we are gonna do some random sh1t....


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> View attachment 119843
> 
> 
> My life just flashed before me!
> 
> BB4 is on his way down ,so we are gonna do some random sh1t....


Sounds like a plan lol. Always good to be random.

Will keep an eye out for the write up!! My bro in law has just let me down so probably train tomorrow. Not feeling amazing really and haven't ate today so haven't got the energy.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds like a plan lol. Always good to be random.
> 
> Will keep an eye out for the write up!! My bro in law has just let me down so probably train tomorrow. Not feeling amazing really and haven't ate today so haven't got the energy.


Go eat some fruit and pump out 3 sets of anything you fancy followed by 100 g whey,or you will regret it later


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Go eat some fruit and pump out 3 sets of anything you fancy followed by 100 g whey,or you will regret it later


Might just do that then. Not really feeling deads today but if I do other things atleast I have done some.

Nice 1 for the push bigs.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Might just do that then. Not really feeling deads today but if I do other things atleast I have done some.
> 
> Nice 1 for the push bigs.


A pleasure


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well back from a little mess around training with my buddy BB41989,a box of bits!

Smithy press infront neck

About 9 sets in all explosive and negs incorperated

BB4 got 4 out on 100kg

I did usual silly bollox up to 120k then jumped to 150k only to fail,BB4 suggested some negs so i did 3 on the last i failed completely,nothing left.so it turned into a big drop set total of 37 reps in all after the fail!

so,,,,,,,,we dropped weights down and kept pumping it out

We managed 20 reps at 70kg

and kept dropping down to fail

AGONY was all

BB4 did some rack pulls high rep ,i did calve raises

then 3 sets pulldowns supersetted with close grip **** in desert

2 sets wide grip **** in desert superset with face pulls

1 set machine curls

1 set power curls

1 set strict curls

Single arm row 50kg 10 reps

shrugs 2 sets each to 50k dbell

i added a set lateral raises and standing pulldowns,bb4 refused!

My buddy had at this point refused further damage to himself:lol:

A strong lad you are mate,always nice to see you and smash these out,thank you x


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well back from a little mess around training with my buddy BB41989,a box of bits!
> 
> Smithy press infront neck
> 
> About 9 sets in all explosive and negs incorperated
> 
> BB4 got 4 out on 100kg
> 
> I did usual silly bollox up to 120k then jumped to 150k only to fail,BB4 suggested some negs so i did 3 on the last i failed completely,nothing left.so it turned into a big drop set total of 37 reps in all after the fail!
> 
> so,,,,,,,,we dropped weights down and kept pumping it out
> 
> We managed 20 reps at 70kg
> 
> and kept dropping down to fail
> 
> AGONY was all
> 
> BB4 did some rack pulls high rep ,i did calve raises
> 
> then 3 sets pulldowns supersetted with close grip **** in desert
> 
> 2 sets wide grip **** in desert superset with face pulls
> 
> 1 set machine curls
> 
> 1 set power curls
> 
> 1 set strict curls
> 
> Single arm row 50kg 10 reps
> 
> shrugs 2 sets each to 50k dbell
> 
> i added a set lateral raises and standing pulldowns,bb4 refused!
> 
> My buddy had at this point refused further damage to himself:lol:
> 
> A strong lad you are mate,always nice to see you and smash these out,thank you x


Another great workout bigs and @BestBefore1989. Well in there gents!!!


----------



## biglbs

:thumb:



paulandabbi said:


> Another great workout bigs and @BestBefore1989. Well in there gents!!!


Tar mate


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Tar mate


Oh yeah I forgot to tell you.....Abbi tried a deadlift today while I was out doing a bit and she got 60kg for 1!!!!! I was well impressed as it was the 1st ever dead!!!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to tell you.....Abbi tried a deadlift today while I was out doing a bit and she got 60kg for 1!!!!! I was well impressed as it was the 1st ever dead!!!!


Good girl well done,get a journo up mate,we can police it well so she will be safe!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Good girl well done,get a journo up mate,we can police it well so she will be safe!


I think she will do once we get back from hols at the beginning of June. I will have to be careful though, I don't mind banter from friends like you but if some little d!ckhead said the wrong thing I would end up getting banned lol especially if someone insulted her!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

just popped in to say thanks for today mate. Awesome workout:thumb:Its always good to workout with you :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I think she will do once we get back from hols at the beginning of June. I will have to be careful though, I don't mind banter from friends like you but if some little d!ckhead said the wrong thing I would end up getting banned lol especially if someone insulted her!!!


That is the only thing,i don't think i would banter in hers like i do in yours,it would start the little cvnts off!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> That is the only thing,i don't think i would banter in hers like i do in yours,it would start the little cvnts off!


I don't mind if you or any of the people I speak to regularly did as its a laugh as me and Abbi enjoy it but when people who I have never spoke with started saying things or insulting her I would flip!! Don't mind the naughty laughs at all as I am used to people talking dirty to her as she sells panties etc but when its personal I don't like it. She enjoys the laugh on here so I am sure she will start 1 and we will have to just hope it doesn't turn nasty lol. Maybe just have to neg the sh!t out of people 

She can stand up for herself but I think I would have to start aswell lol.


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon: Updated workout,i forgot some shizzle and BB4 reminded me...
> 
> Well back from a little mess around training with my buddy BB41989,a box of bits!
> 
> Smithy press infront neck
> 
> About 9 sets in all explosive and negs incorperated
> 
> BB4 got 4 out on 100kg
> 
> I did usual silly bollox up to 120k then jumped to 150k only to fail,BB4 suggested some negs so i did 3 on the last i failed completely,nothing left.so it turned into a big drop set total of 37 reps in all after the fail!
> 
> so,,,,,,,,we dropped weights down and kept pumping it out
> 
> We managed 20 reps at 70kg
> 
> and kept dropping down to fail
> 
> AGONY was all
> 
> BB4 did some rack pulls high rep ,i did calve raises
> 
> then 3 sets pulldowns supersetted with close grip **** in desert
> 
> 2 sets wide grip **** in desert superset with face pulls
> 
> 20 reps straight bar pushdown
> 
> 1 set machine curls
> 
> 1 set power curls
> 
> 1 set strict curls
> 
> Single arm row 50kg 10 reps
> 
> shrugs 2 sets each to 50k dbell
> 
> i added a set lateral raises and standing pulldowns,bb4 refused!
> 
> My buddy had at this point refused further damage to himself:lol:
> 
> A strong lad you are mate,always nice to see you and smash these out,thank you x


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I don't mind if you or any of the people I speak to regularly did as its a laugh as me and Abbi enjoy it but when people who I have never spoke with started saying things or insulting her I would flip!! Don't mind the naughty laughs at all as I am used to people talking dirty to her as she sells panties etc but when its personal I don't like it. She enjoys the laugh on here so I am sure she will start 1 and we will have to just hope it doesn't turn nasty lol. Maybe just have to neg the sh!t out of people
> 
> She can stand up for herself but I think I would have to start aswell lol.


I would defo wave my rather large rep destroying neg at them mate,people turn very red once that is done!!!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I would defo wave my rather large rep destroying neg at them mate,people turn very red once that is done!!!


And I will follow with my little neg jab at the end just to make sure lol. Not quite on your level but every little helps 

I will make sure she gets one up once we are back from hols. She is really wanting to train and I really want her to so its g2g.

I am going to look at her diet with her and set her up on a training programme with higher reps at 1st and then after a bit start her on a 5x5 as she really wants to lift big weights. She said to me she wants to lift more than some men so I will happily help her out. Shocked me today though with the dead so I have high hopes


----------



## Richie186

paulandabbi said:


> And I will follow with my little neg jab at the end just to make sure lol. Not quite on your level but every little helps
> 
> I will make sure she gets one up once we are back from hols. She is really wanting to train and I really want her to so its g2g.
> 
> I am going to look at her diet with her and set her up on a training programme with higher reps at 1st and then after a bit start her on a 5x5 as she really wants to lift big weights. She said to me she wants to lift more than some men so I will happily help her out. Shocked me today though with the dead so I have high hopes


Best thing I ever done was get my girl into weights mate.

We met in the gym but she was a cv bunny. Been training with her for 8 months now and I couldn't wish for a better partner.

She's toned up and is as strong as a lot of the younger lads in the gym. Great way to spend quality time together too.


----------



## paulandabbi

Richie186 said:


> Best thing I ever done was get my girl into weights mate.
> 
> We met in the gym but she was a cv bunny. Been training with her for 8 months now and I couldn't wish for a better partner.
> 
> She's toned up and is as strong as a lot of the younger lads in the gym. Great way to spend quality time together too.


Thats good to know then! I hope to enjoy it and I am sure we both will. Abbi watches me train sometimes and is always dieing to start so we are going to. What better way to spend quality time together than pushing iron lol.

Does your lady do the same training as you or a different programme?


----------



## BestBefore1989

paulandabbi said:


> And I will follow with my little neg jab at the end just to make sure lol. Not quite on your level but every little helps
> 
> I will make sure she gets one up once we are back from hols. She is really wanting to train and I really want her to so its g2g.
> 
> I am going to look at her diet with her and set her up on a training programme with higher reps at 1st and then after a bit start her on a 5x5 as she really wants to lift big weights. She said to me she wants to lift more than some men so I will happily help her out. Shocked me today though with the dead so I have high hopes


Mate its great that your Mrs wants to train. I wish mine would train with me. There are plenty of ladies who train and keep a journal on here, its interesting as those who don't tolerate banter tend not to get any banter and those who like banter, tend to encourage it so its all good. Yes sadly every now and then someone goes that bit too far but they tend to be put in their place quickly.

Just one thing if she does start a journal FFS don't let her avi be your ar5e in speedos


----------



## Richie186

paulandabbi said:


> Thats good to know then! I hope to enjoy it and I am sure we both will. Abbi watches me train sometimes and is always dieing to start so we are going to. What better way to spend quality time together than pushing iron lol.
> 
> Does your lady do the same training as you or a different programme?


She started by doing same as me as she wanted to lift heavy but we are getting married in 3 weeks and she decided to tone up so she's now doing 4x20 reps on everything. She's lost 8kg in 8 weeks since changing and looks amazing. She's knowledgable too, not afraid to tell me off if my form turns to sh1t!!


----------



## paulandabbi

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate its great that your Mrs wants to train. I wish mine would train with me. There are plenty of ladies who train and keep a journal on here, its interesting as those who don't tolerate banter tend not to get any banter and those who like banter, tend to encourage it so its all good. Yes sadly every now and then someone goes that bit too far but they tend to be put in their place quickly.
> 
> Just one thing if she does start a journal FFS don't let her avi be your ar5e in speedos


Haha **runs and takes a pic of a55 in speedos ready for Abbi's avi** lmao. Not a chance of that really not having my spotty a55 allover UKM lol

Yeah we are going to sort it out and get everything in place rady for her to start properly at the beginning of June(think it will be the 3rd)

I am really looking forward to it as she is very determined now and wants it alot!! I think she will just start her thread of with saying about the banter and the consquences of not listening to it. If people don't listen I hope they enjoy being red lol.

How you feeling after your session with bigs??


----------



## paulandabbi

Richie186 said:


> She started by doing same as me as she wanted to lift heavy but we are getting married in 3 weeks and she decided to tone up so she's now doing 4x20 reps on everything. She's lost 8kg in 8 weeks since changing and looks amazing. She's knowledgable too, not afraid to tell me off if my form turns to sh1t!!


I am thinking she should start on a higher rep lower weight style to lose some BF as this is making her unhappy and then once she is happier start the strength training on a 5x5.

Not long till your big day then. You looking forward to it??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Haha **runs and takes a pic of a55 in speedos ready for Abbi's avi** lmao. Not a chance of that really not having my spotty a55 allover UKM lol
> 
> Yeah we are going to sort it out and get everything in place rady for her to start properly at the beginning of June(think it will be the 3rd)
> 
> I am really looking forward to it as she is very determined now and wants it alot!! I think she will just start her thread of with saying about the banter and the consquences of not listening to it. If people don't listen I hope they enjoy being red lol.
> 
> How you feeling after your session with bigs??


Thank fook for small mercies:lol:

BB4 prolly has a sore a55 as he sat on it too much:lol::cool:


----------



## Richie186

paulandabbi said:


> I am thinking she should start on a higher rep lower weight style to lose some BF as this is making her unhappy and then once she is happier start the strength training on a 5x5.
> 
> Not long till your big day then. You looking forward to it??


Yes mate but I'll be kind of glad when its all over. Hassle at the moment sorting things out. Nearly there though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Richie186 said:


> She started by doing same as me as she wanted to lift heavy but we are getting married in 3 weeks and she decided to tone up so she's now doing 4x20 reps on everything. She's lost 8kg in 8 weeks since changing and looks amazing. She's knowledgable too, not afraid to tell me off if my form turns to sh1t!!


Congratulations on the upcoming nuptials


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Thank fook for small mercies:lol:
> 
> BB4 prolly has a sore a55 as he sat on it too much:lol::cool:


Thats not nice lol  Not sure if its true though haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

paulandabbi said:


> Haha **runs and takes a pic of a55 in speedos ready for Abbi's avi** lmao. Not a chance of that really not having my spotty a55 allover UKM lol
> 
> Yeah we are going to sort it out and get everything in place rady for her to start properly at the beginning of June(think it will be the 3rd)
> 
> I am really looking forward to it as she is very determined now and wants it alot!! I think she will just start her thread of with saying about the banter and the consquences of not listening to it. If people don't listen I hope they enjoy being red lol.
> 
> How you feeling after your session with bigs??


In one word, KNACKERED ! :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate but I'll be kind of glad when its all over. Hassle at the moment sorting things out. Nearly there though.


Its is very stressful mate, worth it though. Me and abbi have been married 4 1/2 years since we were 21(me) and 17(Abbi) and we would never want it any other way!!

Congratulations on it and I hope to get some cake lmao. Only on a cheat day though


----------



## paulandabbi

BestBefore1989 said:


> In one word, KNACKERED ! :lol:


I would be aswell after that workout :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thank fook for small mercies:lol:
> 
> BB4 prolly has a sore a55 as he sat on it whilst pressing way too much weight overhead :lol:


corrected for you


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> corrected for you


I was expecting worse after you gave 110%,i am an orrible cvnt!


----------



## onthebuild

Evening biggie, apologies for not being in here much, been a busy few weeks! Glad to see you're still stronger than the average silverback gorilla :beer:


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Evening biggie, apologies for not being in here much, been a busy few weeks! Glad to see you're still stronger than the average silverback gorilla :beer:


Mate,i cannot be kept out of the gym and i don't want to go home at the moment,totaly natty too!!!


----------



## biglbs

Happy Bank holls guys,lets have a gooden!


----------



## Richie186

Morning big guy. Have a good one mate.


----------



## Keeks

Happy bank holiday weekend to you, have a good one!  xx


----------



## 25434

Hello softie chops..  Hope you are having a wonderful weekend...i guess you may be going to the caravan as the weather is going to turn nice?...if so, have a lovely time...x Happy bank holiday to ya...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning big guy.


----------



## flinty90

Hey mate hope your well... hows things going at minute pal . could do with a phone call to catch up sometime this week bro ... im on nights so will be early afternoon one day ..

take care mate speak soon x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate hope your well... hows things going at minute pal . could do with a phone call to catch up sometime this week bro ... im on nights so will be early afternoon one day ..
> 
> Hi mate,i will call you soonyou ok?
> 
> Caught in the act,,,twas great mainly hot,caught a good tan on my even thinning body!
> 
> Hi mate,thanks for mention in other 'inspire' thread,very kind of you indeed.


----------



## biglbs

Needed that rest after my natty loony training few weeks,tonight i have pinned 152mg Tren h and 200 mg prop,and back on 50mg day prov,so after two and a half weeks clean i am going on for 3 to 4 weeks depending on sides,this one is the one,after this i will on my journey properly,i look better now,but this will see me far leaner,whilst holding as much mass as i can.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Needed that rest after my natty loony training few weeks,tonight i have pinned 152mg Tren h and 200 mg prop,and back on 50mg day prov,so after two and a half weeks clean i am going on for 3 to 4 weeks depending on sides,this one is the one,after this i will on my journey properly,i look better now,but this will see me far leaner,whilst holding as much mass as i can.


Well jell. At least 2 months of natty ahead for me. Glad to hear you had a good weekend mate


----------



## 25434

Hey there, morning to ya.....great that you had a good time at the caravan....have you got one of those t shirt tans? Haha...I've got a very becoming v shape on my neck and a stripe round my neck on the left....very becoming....not! Haha....

Hope you have a good day...x. Good to see ya back.


----------



## flinty90

im ok mate thanks ,, just nice to catch up with ma boys !!!x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey there, morning to ya.....great that you had a good time at the caravan....have you got one of those t shirt tans? Haha...I've got a very becoming v shape on my neck and a stripe round my neck on the left....very becoming....not! Haha....
> 
> Hope you have a good day...x. Good to see ya back.


Thanks mate,my tan is a shorts only one,the first time i have been confident in shorts only for ten years!I actualy got some compliments too,,,,,hehehe,love it!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im ok mate thanks ,, just nice to catch up with ma boys !!!x


Good to see you back mate!


----------



## biglbs

I have been fighting a cold off for near a week,it has now broken into booger ville ,,,pah

Just had a bacon and eggs on white toast,what a treat,little plum toms too and my usual two bags in green tea---i drink about 5 of these per day pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning buddy, good weekend I trust? Brekker sounds nice, I've had a shake so far....off for round 2 now


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning buddy, good weekend I trust? Brekker sounds nice, I've had a shake so far....off for round 2 now


Tren h will forgive me:lol:


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> I have been fighting a cold off for near a week,it has now broken into booger ville ,,,pah
> 
> Just had a bacon and eggs on white toast,what a treat,little plum toms too and my usual two bags in green tea---i drink about 5 of these per day pmsl


Morning mate. Green tea is flavour of the month with me right now. Really feel its helping with my never ending battle against retention!! Hope you're enjoying the sunshine big fella. Have a good day.


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,my tan is a shorts only one,the first time i have been confident in shorts only for ten years!I actualy got some compliments too,,,,,hehehe,love it!


This alone can make the difference mate. Whenever I get a compliment I get embarrassed and shrug it off, but inside it makes a real difference!!

Glad to see you're loving it ATM, keep at it mate, not that a train could pull you away by the sounds of it!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Green tea is flavour of the month with me right now. Really feel its helping with my never ending battle against retention!! Hope you're enjoying the sunshine big fella. Have a good day.


Mate,i love the stuf,plud Dandelion root and 3 g vit c,Bob is then Mum's brother!



onthebuild said:


> This alone can make the difference mate. Whenever I get a compliment I get embarrassed and shrug it off, but inside it makes a real difference!!
> 
> Glad to see you're loving it ATM, keep at it mate, not that a train could pull you away by the sounds of it!


Mate i always love it,it was the hold ups i did'nt like!I honestly know i will make my 50th in good order,compared to what i was gonna look like pmsl!


----------



## biglbs

Chicken jerky with a banana and an apple then train in an hour i recon:thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Mate,i love the stuf,plud Dandelion root and 3 g vit c,Bob is then Mum's brother!
> 
> Mate i always love it,it was the hold ups i did'nt like!I honestly know i will make my 50th in good order,compared to what i was gonna look like pmsl!


Whats the saying, prevention is better than the cure?

Not only are you in better shape on the outside, mentally and of course physically you will be better off. Like a streamlined version of biglbs :lol:

Good to see your reducing bodyfat whilst maintaining that fire and determination, as a lot of people get fed up with seeing the scales go down.


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Whats the saying, prevention is better than the cure?
> 
> Not only are you in better shape on the outside, mentally and of course physically you will be better off. Like a streamlined version of biglbs :lol:
> 
> Good to see your reducing bodyfat whilst maintaining that fire and determination, as a lot of people get fed up with seeing the scales go down.


I am gonna be totaly honest,,,,to me the scales are not that important,they simply tell me how near i am getting to my initial goal of 340lbs,then i will slow loss down to level at 330lb(poundstones weight),i may have lost 35lbs of fat ,so far,but i have also gained prolly near 20lb in muscle,this is how i stay upbeat i use the calories in my weekly needs(not always daily),does that make sense?

What i have found is that the leaner i am getting the easier it all is to do!

Thanks for those positive words mate,these matter to me...


----------



## biglbs

Ps should i change name to lesslbs!?!?! :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hullo skinnyminny...hee heee....I think you've done brilliantly and you should wear shorts if you want to...i bet you've got great solid legs...fab.....(errmm..not meant in a pervy way of course)....where do you get chicken jerky from please? I've never heard of that before...

as for the green tea...oh myeeee...bleurrrrrrrgggghhh...I've tried all the versions and they make me really gag....I just got an apple and ginger one that I can just about keep down, and I bought an applemint and peppermint one to try tonight but if that doesn't work I'm giving up and just sticking with the coffee, which i was trying to give up....haha..

Hope your day is being good to you...brekkie sounded like heaven....


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

LEGS

Simples as simples can be,got a long way for them to catch up.

Smithy squats

15 x 60k

12 x 100k

10 x 140k

10 x 140k

5 x 160k

3 x 180k

Done,no back issues other than slight twinge. :thumb:

Followed by 100g matrix plus mct oil


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hullo skinnyminny...hee heee....I think you've done brilliantly and you should wear shorts if you want to...i bet you've got great solid legs...fab.....(errmm..not meant in a pervy way of course)....where do you get chicken jerky from please? I've never heard of that before...
> 
> as for the green tea...oh myeeee...bleurrrrrrrgggghhh...I've tried all the versions and they make me really gag....I just got an apple and ginger one that I can just about keep down, and I bought an applemint and peppermint one to try tonight but if that doesn't work I'm giving up and just sticking with the coffee, which i was trying to give up....haha..
> 
> Hope your day is being good to you...brekkie sounded like heaven....


My legs are pretty lean realy,but not big enough due to ongoing years of back probs,however today,it went smoothly on back so i will try once again to favour training them,in a very basic way,for maximul strength and size gain,using smithy to save my poor ol back.

Thanks for praise,it realy matters to hear it babe,i hope you are well this day:thumb: hugs x x x


----------



## biglbs

Anyone for green tea;

Boosting Growth Hormone Levels Naturally

Normally you make growth hormone and release it from your pituituary gland. Ideally, when you enjoy youthful levels of growth hormone levels, you also enjoy youthful health, including optimal lean body mass, low body fat percent, good cardiovascular health, and better sleep, sex, attitude, and a whole host of other benefits.

Unfortunately, aging, obesity, and general lack of fitness lead to lower levels of this master health and fitness hormone. However, you can reverse this downward trend without resorting to prescription medical treatments. A whole field of supplementation has sprung up for this purpose.

I have found that the key ingredients in most HGH-releasing supplements (secretagogues) are the same, although many supplement formulas include additional ingredients that serve more to drive up prices rather than to provide any real benefit to you. The most important ingredients are typically a short list of amino acids that include arginine, ornithine, lysine, and glutamine.

Recent research now shows that we can add green tea to that list.

The Green Tea Surprise

Green tea is widely purported to be beneficial for weight loss and many other health benefits. The scientific basis for such claims is solid. However, you still have to be wary of what different products offer regarding actual clinical research results.

The key to watch for when evaluating any green tea product is how well it matches up with dosages that have been used in clinical research. My advice is that you use standardized extracts that list the content of EGCG (epigallocatechin gallate), which is the main active ingredient in this herb. This means that you can forget about fresh herbs or leaf powders, because you can never know how much EGCG they contain or how much you can actually absorb from the tough intact plant cells in such whole leaf products.

Almost all of the research on green tea and metabolism focuses on EGCG. Be clear on this: caffeine is not the active ingredient. In fact, much of the research on green tea extracts entails the use of decaffeinated mixtures whose content of EGCG and other catechins has been concentrated and standardized.

The nice surprise about green tea is that we now know that it can, given the proper dose of EGCG, boost growth hormone levels. Here is the science behind this surprise.

The Research

The main study that I want to call to your attention was published in 2009 in the Alternative Medicine Review (vol 14, no. 2, pp. 154-160). The scientists who conducted this study wanted to find out how effective a green tea product called GreenSelect Phytosome would be for treating obesity. They compared a treatment group who took the GreenSelect product and consumed a reduced-calorie diet (1,850 daily calories for men and 1,350 daily calories for women) with a control group who took a placebo and consumed the same reduced-calorie diet.

The main result, at the end of the 90 day study, was a weight loss of about 30 pounds in the treatment group and 11 pounds in the control group. These are pretty standard results for weight loss supplements and restricted-calorie diets.

Fortunately, the researchers also measured several other indicators of physical change, including changes in HGH levels. The treatment group showed an increase of 321 percent over the starting point, which is spectacular. Note that even the control group showed a 20 percent increase, which just goes to show you how important weight management is for hormone balance and overall health.

Keep in mind that growth hormone levels are pulsatory, meaning that they go up and down multiple times within a 24-hour period. Spikes in HGH concentrations can occur after meals, after workouts, and even during sleep. For that reason, a change in IGF-1 (insulin-like growth factor) levels, which are a steadier indicator of effective HGH function, are more reliable for judging hormone change.

The large spike of 321 percent boost in growth hormone level was accompanied by a 24 percent increase in IGF-1 in the treatment group. This contrasts with just under a 15 percent increase in the control group. The results for IGF-1 are truly something to get excited about, since they reflect a steadier change in hormone balance than do the results for growth hormone alone. Note that IGF-1 levels are also responsive to weight loss alone. The green tea extract just boosts IGF-1 to a significantly higher amount than does weight loss alone.

Selecting the Right Supplement

The results of the above study were based on the GreenSelect Phytosome formulation. The company that owns the patent on this product, and licenses it out to supplement manufacturers, has shown in earlier work that it is much more bioavailable than ordinary green tea extracts. Does that mean that you won't get the same results with a non-GreenSelect product? The answer to that is unknown. It is likely that you could, indeed, simulate the above results by taking a higher dose of a 'brand X' type of supplement. That is just a guess on my part.

As of this writing, two supplement companies (Thorne Research, Natural Factors) have licensed the GreenSelect formula for their branded products. Unless you want to take the time to do your own personal experiment with other brands, I suggest you stick with these or with other brands that license the GreenSelect formula in the future.

One more thing is to be patient with your expectations for this formula. The results that appeared in the research that I've cited here occurred at the end of a 90-day study. At 45 days the results were insignificant. Just don't expect instant success with this stuff.

See Dr. Dennis Clark's blog at PersonalFitnessResearch.com for further scientific advice on boosting growth hormone levels using L-arginine and other HGH supplements.

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Dr._Dennis_Clark,_Ph.D.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Anyone for green tea;
> 
> Boosting Growth Hormone Levels Naturally
> 
> Normally you make growth hormone and release it from your pituituary gland. Ideally, when you enjoy youthful levels of growth hormone levels, you also enjoy youthful health, including optimal lean body mass, low body fat percent, good cardiovascular health, and better sleep, sex, attitude, and a whole host of other benefits.
> 
> Unfortunately, aging, obesity, and general lack of fitness lead to lower levels of this master health and fitness hormone. However, you can reverse this downward trend without resorting to prescription medical treatments. A whole field of supplementation has sprung up for this purpose.
> 
> I have found that the key ingredients in most HGH-releasing supplements (secretagogues) are the same, although many supplement formulas include additional ingredients that serve more to drive up prices rather than to provide any real benefit to you. The most important ingredients are typically a short list of amino acids that include arginine, ornithine, lysine, and glutamine.
> 
> Recent research now shows that we can add green tea to that list.
> 
> The Green Tea Surprise
> 
> Green tea is widely purported to be beneficial for weight loss and many other health benefits. The scientific basis for such claims is solid. However, you still have to be wary of what different products offer regarding actual clinical research results.
> 
> The key to watch for when evaluating any green tea product is how well it matches up with dosages that have been used in clinical research. My advice is that you use standardized extracts that list the content of EGCG (epigallocatechin gallate), which is the main active ingredient in this herb. This means that you can forget about fresh herbs or leaf powders, because you can never know how much EGCG they contain or how much you can actually absorb from the tough intact plant cells in such whole leaf products.
> 
> Almost all of the research on green tea and metabolism focuses on EGCG. Be clear on this: caffeine is not the active ingredient. In fact, much of the research on green tea extracts entails the use of decaffeinated mixtures whose content of EGCG and other catechins has been concentrated and standardized.
> 
> The nice surprise about green tea is that we now know that it can, given the proper dose of EGCG, boost growth hormone levels. Here is the science behind this surprise.
> 
> The Research
> 
> The main study that I want to call to your attention was published in 2009 in the Alternative Medicine Review (vol 14, no. 2, pp. 154-160). The scientists who conducted this study wanted to find out how effective a green tea product called GreenSelect Phytosome would be for treating obesity. They compared a treatment group who took the GreenSelect product and consumed a reduced-calorie diet (1,850 daily calories for men and 1,350 daily calories for women) with a control group who took a placebo and consumed the same reduced-calorie diet.
> 
> The main result, at the end of the 90 day study, was a weight loss of about 30 pounds in the treatment group and 11 pounds in the control group. These are pretty standard results for weight loss supplements and restricted-calorie diets.
> 
> Fortunately, the researchers also measured several other indicators of physical change, including changes in HGH levels. The treatment group showed an increase of 321 percent over the starting point, which is spectacular. Note that even the control group showed a 20 percent increase, which just goes to show you how important weight management is for hormone balance and overall health.
> 
> Keep in mind that growth hormone levels are pulsatory, meaning that they go up and down multiple times within a 24-hour period. Spikes in HGH concentrations can occur after meals, after workouts, and even during sleep. For that reason, a change in IGF-1 (insulin-like growth factor) levels, which are a steadier indicator of effective HGH function, are more reliable for judging hormone change.
> 
> The large spike of 321 percent boost in growth hormone level was accompanied by a 24 percent increase in IGF-1 in the treatment group. This contrasts with just under a 15 percent increase in the control group. The results for IGF-1 are truly something to get excited about, since they reflect a steadier change in hormone balance than do the results for growth hormone alone. Note that IGF-1 levels are also responsive to weight loss alone. The green tea extract just boosts IGF-1 to a significantly higher amount than does weight loss alone.
> 
> Selecting the Right Supplement
> 
> The results of the above study were based on the GreenSelect Phytosome formulation. The company that owns the patent on this product, and licenses it out to supplement manufacturers, has shown in earlier work that it is much more bioavailable than ordinary green tea extracts. Does that mean that you won't get the same results with a non-GreenSelect product? The answer to that is unknown. It is likely that you could, indeed, simulate the above results by taking a higher dose of a 'brand X' type of supplement. That is just a guess on my part.
> 
> As of this writing, two supplement companies (Thorne Research, Natural Factors) have licensed the GreenSelect formula for their branded products. Unless you want to take the time to do your own personal experiment with other brands, I suggest you stick with these or with other brands that license the GreenSelect formula in the future.
> 
> One more thing is to be patient with your expectations for this formula. The results that appeared in the research that I've cited here occurred at the end of a 90-day study. At 45 days the results were insignificant. Just don't expect instant success with this stuff.
> 
> See Dr. Dennis Clark's blog at PersonalFitnessResearch.com for further scientific advice on boosting growth hormone levels using L-arginine and other HGH supplements.
> 
> Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Dr._Dennis_Clark,_Ph.D.


shame it tastes like gnats pi55 !


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> shame it tastes like gnats pi55 !


I actualy love it now and drink little else mate,8/10 bags used per day!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

2nd part of legs done

Calves

Bodyweight 1 leg at a time to fail on step

6 sets,then front calf raises the same style,oooo aaahhhhaa oooo aakkk,balls pump is a killer...


----------



## biglbs

Slipped up and had a bottle of red,realy not happy about it,or the two bars of topic,as i could'nt find any squirrels for the protein content!


----------



## Davey666

All looking good Tom :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Feeling very tired today,the cold seems to have got hold of me,gonna train back later then will leave it a few days to recover from this poxy cold,whilst having no carbs and plenty of hot cardio,to sweat it out


----------



## bluejoanna

Sorry to hear you are under the weather Mr Big - surely nowt to do with the bottle of red eh... 

Loving the Green Tea too - Tesco's recently had 2 for £2.00 so currently sipping my way through pommegranite and also cranberry flavour...(although they both taste the same to me...) x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Sorry to hear you are under the weather Mr Big - surely nowt to do with the bottle of red eh...
> 
> Loving the Green Tea too - Tesco's recently had 2 for £2.00 so currently sipping my way through pommegranite and also cranberry flavour...(although they both taste the same to me...) x


Thanks for popping in ,it's only a bit of a snivvel,soon be gone:thumb:

Where is the sun?


----------



## 25434

Ullo there you....you do need to let this cold get out of you....and don't train too hard or your energy levels are gonna be low to no.......and cough....2 topics? you didn't even offer me a bite! hee heee...topics are my fave choice of choccie bar, if i have to have one...I'm not a choccie fan really and would prefer crisps any day...however, I digress.....don't fret about the slip up..your body must have been craving it, and you gave in but that time is done now so don't think about it.....you won't be doing it again for a while and you will prolly burn it off pretty quickly with your rate of work in the gym....

Take care slim...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ullo there you....you do need to let this cold get out of you....and don't train too hard or your energy levels are gonna be low to no.......and cough....2 topics? you didn't even offer me a bite! hee heee...topics are my fave choice of choccie bar, if i have to have one...I'm not a choccie fan really and would prefer crisps any day...however, I digress.....don't fret about the slip up..your body must have been craving it, and you gave in but that time is done now so don't think about it.....you won't be doing it again for a while and you will prolly burn it off pretty quickly with your rate of work in the gym....
> 
> Take care slim...


Thanks mate,got a couple of cardio days on hand tooWhilst wrapped up snug!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

HellO Tom,

Hope your cold goes soon fella, looks like your ticking along nicely.


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> HellO Tom,
> 
> Hope your cold goes soon fella, looks like your ticking along nicely.


Thanks Matt,nice to see you in here,you ok?


----------



## Queenie

Sending well wishes to the big guy!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Sending well wishes to the big guy!


I felt a tingle on my neck.looked in here and saw why!!! xxx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> I felt a tingle on my neck.looked in here and saw why!!! xxx


Ha! Love it


----------



## Ash1981

How we doing in here then Bigman?


----------



## 25434

Morning chappie....have a good day....


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Feeling very tired today,the cold seems to have got hold of me,gonna train back later then will leave it a few days to recover from this poxy cold,whilst having no carbs and plenty of hot cardio,to sweat it out


Get well soon matey and impressed you still planning to hammer out some CV, great stuff!


----------



## 25434

Hey Softie...I bet you're all snotted up aint' ya? and not feeling so good....awweee.....hope you are wrapped up and taking plenty of fluids to help with that cold or whatever it is..weather is a bit cool too so wear your vest....gunite BigFella...x


----------



## loganator

soluble vit c and zinc in a tube one pound odd for 20 from tescos ....stops colds in there tracks mate 2000mg every 4 hours ......

Hope your soon on the mend pal


----------



## Sweat

What's happening Big Man?!

No word from you for a few days... still alive I hope... probably doing a bench press with a caravan or something!!


----------



## Sweat




----------



## 25434

urrrrrrmmmm.......tap tap tap....scratch scratch scratch....where's ma boi gone?

You must be proper poorly....hey BigFella...get well soon and "see" ya soon...xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

welcome back Mate, hope your feeling better


----------



## Ash1981

We await the big mans arrival


----------



## biglbs

Hay guys,i am fine ,just been real busy with one of my companies,which could be nice and lucrative if it pans out,we will see

Training has been nothing since last thurs and have missed all jabs,so will need to reset that one and start again,will catch up with you all later,thanks for popping in,hope you're all great xx x


----------



## 25434

Well now, that's the best news I've had in the last few days...glad you are okay, and better than okay if you are getting more work in for yourself...good on you...take care..and the training will start up when you have the time...life is important right....take care xx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Well now, that's the best news I've had in the last few days...glad you are okay, and better than okay if you are getting more work in for yourself...good on you...take care..and the training will start up when you have the time...life is important right....take care xx


Thanks mate,it is all go,for sure!

Training is not off,will get there later or tomorrow,just messed up course,so have tipped it until next week i think!

Will pop in yours later,stick pan on!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weigh in last friday showed another 4 lb gone 375lbs! = 37lbs in all,nice and slow,no rush

I have done a bit since but will weigh on Thur i recon


----------



## RowRow

biglbs said:


> I actualy love it now and drink little else mate,8/10 bags used per day!


My head has gone to mush after work. So how many bags of green tea would I need to drink a day to get the benefit?


----------



## biglbs

RowRow said:


> My head has gone to mush after work. So how many bags of green tea would I need to drink a day to get the benefit?


I dunno mate,but they all count


----------



## bluejoanna

Well done Mr Big - you are doing so well and are so positive at the moment - its positively inspiring!! x


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Weigh in last friday showed another 4 lb gone 375lbs! = 37lbs in all,nice and slow,no rush
> 
> I have done a bit since but will weigh on Thur i recon


 Nice work mate.


----------



## 25434

Hello bigFella...you inspired me to keep going in my quest to find a herbal tea that I could stomach other than green tea...so I found one which I put a piccie in my journal of...it is...

errrmm...well...it's greeen tea....:laugh: BUT it has mint in it, like the stuff you grow in your garden? I've had one cup and drank nearly the whole cup without gagging...result....so going to keep trying with this one...wahaaaayyyyeeeeeeee.....all down to you softie chops....so errrmm.....

thanks?...i think..... :whistling: :laugh:

Hope you are okay, busy as a busy bee I guess right now...that is good news and I hope it continues....have a good day....x


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Nice work mate.


Thanks buddy


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello bigFella...you inspired me to keep going in my quest to find a herbal tea that I could stomach other than green tea...so I found one which I put a piccie in my journal of...it is...
> 
> errrmm...well...it's greeen tea....:laugh: BUT it has mint in it, like the stuff you grow in your garden? I've had one cup and drank nearly the whole cup without gagging...result....so going to keep trying with this one...wahaaaayyyyeeeeeeee.....all down to you softie chops....so errrmm.....
> 
> thanks?...i think..... :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> Hope you are okay, busy as a busy bee I guess right now...that is good news and I hope it continues....have a good day....x


Good stuff,you may enjoy it one day,if you get a chance buy an infuser and as summer comes start adding things like lavender spriigs to it,amazing for calm and rest,even fresh root ginger,for vitality,interesting to read up on things and stuff em in your green tea!!!


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Well done Mr Big - you are doing so well and are so positive at the moment - its positively inspiring!! x


Tah mate,you guys have kept me on track,it would never be easy alone xx


----------



## Ash1981

What's your target bud?

Is it when you can step on a human set of scales? Lol


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> What's your target bud?
> 
> Is it when you can step on a human set of scales? Lol


There is a well known pic of poundstone at 330lb he looked awsome,i am curious what i will look like around 330lb for a start,then we will see about less,but that is my first goal,i am over half way there now!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> There is a well known pic of poundstone at 330lb he looked awsome,i am curious what i will look like around 330lb for a start,then we will see about less,but that is my first goal,i am over half way there now!


Anything approaching that picture would be insane mate! If anyone can, you've got the tools to do it


----------



## Ash1981

Poundstone is a monster


----------



## Ash1981

But then I suppose you are as well


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Anything approaching that picture would be insane mate! If anyone can, you've got the tools to do it


Thanks for compliment but it is more a dream than probabilty buddy,but if i try i have more chance than if i do not a?


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> But then I suppose you are as well


LoL Well i am trying real hard!


----------



## biglbs

Oh as far as my aas is concerned i have stopped to clear out as i fooked this one up,will start again on sat....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thanks for compliment but it is more a dream than probabilty buddy,but if i try i have more chance than if i do not a?


Exactly. I'd rather be trying to cut down to that size with your strength and muscle mass than trying to build up to it! Not saying It's easy to cut down but trying to add that mass to a frame that wasn't made for it from the start would be nigh on impossible. At least you ha e a chance.

Hope that came across right!


----------



## onthebuild

I imagine you have to walk over a weighbridge to get an accurate reading you monster! :lol:

Is this the pic you're talking about? Great place to aim for, and if you fall short, at least you'll look better than if you hadn't aimed at all...


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Exactly. I'd rather be trying to cut down to that size with your strength and muscle mass than trying to build up to it! Not saying It's easy to cut down but trying to add that mass to a frame that wasn't made for it from the start would be nigh on impossible. At least you ha e a chance.
> 
> Hope that came across right!


Sounds odd ,cutting down to poundstones size at 330lbs though:lol:


----------



## paulandabbi

Good afternoon mate, hows it going???


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> I imagine you have to walk over a weighbridge to get an accurate reading you monster! :lol:
> 
> Is this the pic you're talking about? Great place to aim for, and if you fall short, at least you'll look better than if you hadn't aimed at all...
> 
> View attachment 121222


Exactly all that mate!


----------



## Ash1981

Isn't it the scales at a bookers you have to get yourself on?


----------



## Ash1981

paulandabbi said:


> Good afternoon mate, hows it going???


So you are alive


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Seeing as gear did not happen this week i shall train at 60%

Chest

D/BELL INCLINE

20 x 30k

15 x 37.5k

12 x 40k

12 x 45k

10 x 47,5k no spotters so was a bit awkward to flip these up.

SMITHY INCLINE

30 x 100k

15 x 140k

TRICEP VBAR PUSH DOWN

3 sets stack upto 30 reps each

1 rep out to fail 50 reps plus

Done

Veins on shoulders and half way up triceps becoming visible,i never knew i had them

Looking much better,loose skin a bit better


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Good afternoon mate, hows it going???


Hi buddy ,gotta nip out will catch you when i get back x


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Isn't it the scales at a bookers you have to get yourself on?


They will measure you on them in lbs bags if you like? :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi

ash1981 said:


> So you are alive


I am alive mate lol, been trying to get the house sorted before I go on hol in 2 weeks so been painting last 2 days. How are you mate?



biglbs said:


> Hi buddy ,gotta nip out will catch you when i get back x


No worries bigs, catch you later


----------



## Ash1981

You two 

Yea I'm good mate, you?

Do you usually paint the house before going in holiday lol???

I go in three weeks? I best get the paint brush out eh


----------



## Sweat

Cutting down to Poundstone (basically elephant sized).... I love it!!! 

Poundstone does look awesome as fvck, i love his look, pure function muscle no sh1t!

Hope your well mate!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Cutting down to Poundstone (basically elephant sized).... I love it!!!
> 
> Poundstone does look awesome as fvck, i love his look, pure function muscle no sh1t!
> 
> Hope your well mate!


Morning mate,very well thanks,i hope your world is a better place too


----------



## biglbs

Had two skin biopsy's done yesterday,for a mystery rash that has been growing over me for five years,as part of my great by 50 plan i am having it looked at,the biopsy's both have 3 stitches ,the one on inner thigh stings like a mother....no training for a few days,but will sneak in back


----------



## chris27

Hello biglbs hope all is well mate just thought id pop in and say hi


----------



## Ash1981

That sounds abit like my when I got clocked with an ashtray

Plenty stitches but still managed a chest session against the docs wishes

As long as they don't pull you'll be right big fella


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Hello biglbs hope all is well mate just thought id pop in and say hi


Hi Chris ,how are you buddy?


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> That sounds abit like my when I got clocked with an ashtray
> 
> Plenty stitches but still managed a chest session against the docs wishes
> 
> As long as they don't pull you'll be right big fella


'Tis only a flesh wound,come back i'll bite your ankles....


----------



## paulandabbi

ash1981 said:


> You two
> 
> Yea I'm good mate, you?
> 
> Do you usually paint the house before going in holiday lol???
> 
> I go in three weeks? I best get the paint brush out eh


Honestly I do :confused1: Don't have a clue why but a few weeks before I go I start painting??

I am all good mate, hows the bambino's?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Honestly I do :confused1: Don't have a clue why but a few weeks before I go I start painting??
> 
> I am all good mate, hows the bambino's?


Now i am looking thinking i need to paint our bedroom,it def needs it...balls!


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> Now i am looking thinking i need to paint our bedroom,it def needs it...balls!


Ha ha see what you've started Paul


----------



## Ash1981

paulandabbi said:


> Honestly I do :confused1: Don't have a clue why but a few weeks before I go I start painting??
> 
> I am all good mate, hows the bambino's?


Yea they are growing. Went and heard there heartbeats yesterday so that was really good

They beat so fast, it's almost like they've been at my pre workout stash


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Now i am looking thinking i need to paint our bedroom,it def needs it...balls!


Do it bigs do it!!!!


----------



## paulandabbi

ash1981 said:


> Yea they are growing. Went and heard there heartbeats yesterday so that was really good
> 
> They beat so fast, it's almost like they've been at my pre workout stash


Yeah hearing their heartbeat is nice, I would worry all the time unless we had scans etc

It is crazy how fast it beats, What is their due date?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Had two skin biopsy's done yesterday,for a mystery rash that has been growing over me for five years,as part of my great by 50 plan i am having it looked at,the biopsy's both have 3 stitches ,the one on inner thigh stings like a mother....no training for a few days,but will sneak in back


blimey BigFella...I hope nothing bad comes back from that......if your wife has some cammomile oil, rub that gently over the stitches...it's very good for calming the skin and it not dangerous as it is used on babies as it's so mild....dont' scratch them either.... 

Have a good day softie chops...and if you are gonna look like that blokes picture you will be looking very fab!....x


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Had two skin biopsy's done yesterday,for a mystery rash that has been growing over me for five years,as part of my great by 50 plan i am having it looked at,the biopsy's both have 3 stitches ,the one on inner thigh stings like a mother....no training for a few days,but will sneak in back


 Hope you get a cure for the mystery rash mate.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> blimey BigFella...I hope nothing bad comes back from that......if your wife has some cammomile oil, rub that gently over the stitches...it's very good for calming the skin and it not dangerous as it is used on babies as it's so mild....dont' scratch them either....
> 
> Have a good day softie chops...and if you are gonna look like that blokes picture you will be looking very fab!....x


It's nothing to worry about,i thought it was candida from all the years of wine drinking,but who knows,no biggie though,just a peanut! xx



xpower said:


> Hope you get a cure for the mystery rash mate.


Thanks bro x


----------



## Ash1981

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah hearing their heartbeat is nice, I would worry all the time unless we had scans etc
> 
> It is crazy how fast it beats, What is their due date?


22nd October but everyone thinks they will come early


----------



## paulandabbi

ash1981 said:


> 22nd October but everyone thinks they will come early


I will agree with the everybody else lol. Its twins they always come early  If they are coming early then on the 6th of september will be good :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

paulandabbi said:


> I will agree with the everybody else lol. Its twins they always come early  If they are coming early then on the 6th of september will be good :thumb:


Why?


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Why?


I think they get pi55ed off with each other!


----------



## paulandabbi

ash1981 said:


> Why?


I think they come early as its 2 babies and the body can't handle that amount of growth so they come early, 6th of september as its my birthday and wedding anniversary on the same day


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> I think they get pi55ed off with each other!


Like me and her then


----------



## Ash1981

paulandabbi said:


> I think they come early as its 2 babies and the body can't handle that amount of growth so they come early, 6th of september as its my birthday and wedding anniversary on the same day


Pfff alright well ill have a drink for you then, you can help pull them out for your bday present of you like


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

A little of todays food

Bran and 80g whey

two orange and an apple

bacon sarnie large on crusty

4 green tea

6 oz beef

3 biccies

Felt like it so...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

I have lost 7" inches off my waist,current stats cold and off aas are

Arms 21"(.5),

62"chest

22"neck

,48"waist,

17"(.5)forearm,

19"(.5)calves

,9" wrist,

This is unpumped and off aas,will post those figures up in 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## Richie186

Jeez!!! Forearms the same as my flexed bicep! Lol. Look forward to the pumped stats!!


----------



## 25434

I'm soooo jealous of your dropping all that weight from your waist.....well done...you are doing a FABEEEEEEEERRRRRRLUS job BigFella..I'm very pleased and proud for you...

and bacon buttie on a crusty white?....oh lawwwddddd....wantwantwantwant.... :drool:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I'm soooo jealous of your dropping all that weight from your waist.....well done...you are doing a FABEEEEEEEERRRRRRLUS job BigFella..I'm very pleased and proud for you...
> 
> Thanks My sweet,great support as always! xx
> 
> and bacon buttie on a crusty white?....oh lawwwddddd....wantwantwantwant.... :drool:


----------



## chris27

biglbs said:


> Hi Chris ,how are you buddy?


Im fine thanks mate . I see your doing well with loosing the weight keep it up spk soon


----------



## biglbs

Morning Iron smashing folk,bit tired here,how are you all?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Morning Iron smashing folk,bit tired here,how are you all?


Morning BigFella...i think my week has caught up with me too..i woke feeling really grumpy and tired even though i just slept...sort of...I didn't do gym and now at work...which is helping the grumpiness...got a ton of meetings today and have to cover for someone tonight for a couple of hours too.....humph.....

apart from that, ya know...okay....not one of my better days I don't think...

Have a good day yourself though....it's really misty where I am and the sun is trying to come out through the mist although I think rain is forecast but at the moment it's misty and quiet...noone else in work so my brain is having some time to come round for the day..

Take care softie, have a good day....xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning big man.

Hope you have a good one


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

YES ,CORRECT AGAIN!!!

Weight 373lbs(Down 2lb again) today dropped 39lbs and have 33lbs to target :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## xpower

Morning big man.

Stats are looking good.

7" off waist is superb mate


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Morning big man.
> 
> Stats are looking good.
> 
> 7" off waist is superb mate


Cheers buddy it shows me that the 39lb i have got shot off ,is all sh1t!Just 33lb of sh1t to go:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fantastic, well done mate

you'll have to go cloth shopping again soon


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fantastic, well done mate
> 
> you'll have to go cloth shopping again soon


I know you know it mate!!!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Squats only

10 x 100k

10 x 120k

10 x 140k

8 x 160k

6 x 180k

4 x 180k

2 x 200k

2 x 200k, the stitches in my thigh started bleeding on 200k sets so i held back a little

Yesterdays workout late....on smithy as usual


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Squats only
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> 10 x 120k
> 
> 10 x 140k
> 
> 8 x 160k
> 
> 6 x 180k
> 
> 4 x 180k
> 
> 2 x 200k
> 
> 2 x 200k, the stitches in my thigh started bleeding on 200k sets so i held back a little
> 
> Yesterdays workout late....on smithy as usual


Nice session big fella, don't need to do much more than that!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Loving the squats mate, building legs of steel :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Squats only
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> 10 x 120k
> 
> 10 x 140k
> 
> 8 x 160k
> 
> 6 x 180k
> 
> 4 x 180k
> 
> 2 x 200k
> 
> 2 x 200k, *the stitches in my thigh started bleeding on 200k sets so i held back a little*
> 
> Yesterdays workout late....on smithy as usual


Ewwww!! I visioned the stitching in your shorts splitting at first and then remembered your medical procedure - ugh!!! Take care Mr Big, burst stitches is never a good look :no:

Awesome squatting by the way!! Have a fab weekend x


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session big fella, don't need to do much more than that!


Edit i could'nt do much more than that pmsl



BestBefore1989 said:


> Loving the squats mate, building legs of steel :thumb:


Doing my very best Sir,thanks for the reps buddy



bluejoanna said:


> Ewwww!! I visioned the stitching in your shorts splitting at first and then remembered your medical procedure - ugh!!! Take care Mr Big, burst stitches is never a good look :no:
> 
> Awesome squatting by the way!! Have a fab weekend x


Thanks babe,i gauged it right,so no drama's ,you have a smasher too ,with a wee bit of your usual tipple


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok let's start again

2 x parabolan

200 mg propionate

50mg proviron Done 3 to 4 weeks planned on cycle


----------



## Ash1981

Ate they parablon tabs?


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Ate they parablon tabs?


76 mg ampules mate,pucker stuff by Alpha Pharma

On another note blood Haemoglobin has shot up again 20 on the count,tried to let but it is too viscous for my set of 21gauge,hospital doing it monday at 5 pm

No symptoms other than very tired all the time,so upped water intake and look forward to monday!


----------



## Ash1981

Quite a mild med isn't it?


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Quite a mild med isn't it?


Mild by what it appears on the label saying ,awsome in effect,i will only use 2 every 4 days with 200 mg prop e/o/d,and 50mg proviron,this is a big increase from my last course and will see good results imo

Many multi dosed gear is very weak,i avoid multi's and always try to get Ap gear,the difference in application is huge imo


----------



## Ash1981

Mix and match then


----------



## Ash1981

Lol maybe it's not mild

I just googled it, thought you were talking about primobolan


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Lol maybe it's not mild
> 
> I just googled it, thought you were talking about primobolan


Primo is defo mild but good for holding mass ,even gaining solid results from low cals.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Blood pressure up to reflect rbc count/haemo ..153/69 @79bpm


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Blood pressure up to reflect rbc count/haemo ..153/69 @79bpm


Is that good?


----------



## Ash1981

You used primo before big man?


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Is that good?


Today is better,after loading with water and cod liver oil/green tea.....136/64 @76

That is pretty amazing considering how thick my blood is at the mo,though i did lose about a quater pint,so it would have helped slightly...


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> You used primo before big man?


Yes mate,used Primo with other cutting drugs in the past ,lovely and mild,keep what you get,but no miracle drug,very low gains tbh


----------



## Sweat

Morning Tom Tom (UKM Sat Nav),

Hope all's well!


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella.....how are you, apart from the bleeding leg etc...ouch that made me wince.....just in to say have a lovely weekend, take care ...  . Xx


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Morning Tom Tom (UKM Sat Nav),
> 
> Hope all's well!


Morning buddy,SATNAV? Que? :confused1:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Morning buddy,SATNAV? Que? :confused1:


I think he was doing humour BigFella but fell into my category of trying and failing only to leave with ones head in a brown paper bag so no ones knows it was him wot did it...:laugh:

Sweat.....just having a tease.....


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Morning buddy,SATNAV? Que? :confused1:




Just based on your name but I guess you can help people find there way too...


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> I think he was doing humour BigFella but fell into my category of trying and failing only to leave with ones head in a brown paper bag so no ones knows it was him wot did it...:laugh:
> 
> Sweat.....just having a tease.....


Sob sob! :crying:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I think he was doing humour BigFella but fell into my category of trying and failing only to leave with ones head in a brown paper bag so no ones knows it was him wot did it...:laugh:
> 
> Sweat.....just having a tease.....


Now the difference is when he leaves i don't feel like the Tazmainian devil just date raped my mind..  xx


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Now the difference is when he leaves i don't feel like the Tazmainian devil just date raped my mind..  xx


Taz Taz Tazmaniaaaaaaa


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> View attachment 121558
> 
> 
> Just based on your name but I guess you can help people find there way too...


Well that's kind,i hope people can find their way

How are things with you Damien?


----------



## Sweat

Check out this, tis a cool busker...


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Well that's kind,i hope people can find their way
> 
> How are things with you Sweat?


Yeah grand mate thanks, well by that I mean I can train and hoping everything else will sort itself out as long as can get my refocus/structure back with training. Thanks mate.


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> Sob sob! :crying:


I was teasing, natch I got the joke straight away cos I'm a cool chick wot is up with the cool gang............ :whistling:



biglbs said:


> Now the difference is when he leaves i don't feel like the Tazmainian devil just date raped my mind..  xx


Hee EE...one doesn't know what one means daaaahhhhhhhling...:laugh: :bounce:


----------



## Queenie

Fat lost

Inches lost

Strength good

Nice one tom  #proud xx


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> I was teasing, natch I got the joke straight away cos I'm a cool chick wot is up with the cool gang............ :whistling:


I know Flub's!  Hope you're well too by the way!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Check out this, tis a cool busker...


He is a bit special mate!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> He is a bit special mate!


Better than your average annoying busker just doing some half ****d version of Oasis.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I was teasing, natch I got the joke straight away cos I'm a cool chick wot is up with the cool gang............ :whistling:
> 
> Hee EE...one doesn't know what one means daaaahhhhhhhling...:laugh: :bounce:


Reee heeeee heeeeearly



RXQueenie said:


> Fat lost
> 
> Inches lost
> 
> Strength good
> 
> Nice one tom  #proud xx


Thanks again Babe it is coming on in leaps right now!Lightest i have been for 8 years,xx


----------



## biglbs

I get all emotianal around these kind of folk,lump in throat tears in eyes the lot,think i need more test!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> I get all emotianal around these kind of folk,lump in throat tears in eyes the lot,think i need more test!


Haha, jokes aside it is so funny how much your emotions change when dips/peaks in hormones, of course makes perfect sense. Is funny that we now realise why it is and how to correct! Before it was "oh look a super cute bunny"... er... wtf is happening...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha, jokes aside it is so funny how much your emotions change when dips/peaks in hormones, of course makes perfect sense. Is funny that we now realise why it is and how to correct! Before it was "oh look a super cute bunny"... er... wtf is happening...


Don't mention cute bunnies ,my gear aint't kicked in yet1!!


----------



## flinty90

big tom hope your well brother.. smashing the fcuk out the gym and every fcuker in your way i hope X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> big tom hope your well brother.. smashing the fcuk out the gym and every fcuker in your way i hope X


Lol,just left you a snotty message!Thought ya don't love me no more! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:



> Lol,just left you a snotty message!Thought ya don't love me no more! :lol:


you know i will always love my uncle Tom X


----------



## loganator

not been in for a while apollogies for that mate been flat out tbh ,,,good to see you pushing it and well done on the weight loss .....gone back a good few pages and still don't know what you did to your leg tho ...hope all is well

Loganator


----------



## 25434

Ulloo BigFella...just in to wish you a happy sunday..hope you are sitting somewhere with nice hot cuppa tea on your lap....errrmm...well, not actually on your lap, errrrr...in a cup resting on your lap...but obviously not on the bit of your lap that was bleeding cos the heat would only set the bleeing off again and then where would you be right? bleeding legs and tea all over the place, people panicking and running to get plasters and stuff...hummmmm...mebbe you should pass on the tea and just have a biscuit?

Oh and don't forget to shake the biscuit before you eat it cos EVERYONE knows that gets rid of the calories, they just fall out....I mean, they do don't they? please tell me they do....errrr....course they do, common know fact...pft...what on eath am I thinking about....it's true...


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> Ulloo BigFella...just in to wish you a happy sunday..hope you are sitting somewhere with nice hot cuppa tea on your lap....errrmm...well, not actually on your lap, errrrr...in a cup resting on your lap...but obviously not on the bit of your lap that was bleeding cos the heat would only set the bleeing off again and then where would you be right? bleeding legs and tea all over the place, people panicking and running to get plasters and stuff...hummmmm...mebbe you should pass on the tea and just have a biscuit?
> 
> Oh and don't forget to shake the biscuit before you eat it cos EVERYONE knows that gets rid of the calories, they just fall out....I mean, they do don't they? please tell me they do....errrr....course they do, common know fact...pft...what on eath am I thinking about....it's true...


Nutz just nutz but makes me LOL always!!

Keep it up Flubs!


----------



## mikemull

Greeting big man!


----------



## 25434

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

Calling BigFella...hope you are okay and just working hard and not poorly.....  ....x


----------



## 25434

Hummmm.....had to drag this out of page 3!!!! so where are ye...huh? stop absconding and report....

I think he may have slimmed so much he's slipped down the plughole and is on his way to Oz....

Hope all is okay BigFella....have a t'internet hug (((((o))))) just in case it isn't....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> I have lost 7" inches off my waist,current stats cold and off aas are
> 
> Arms 21"(.5),
> 
> 62"chest
> 
> 22"neck
> 
> ,48"waist,
> 
> 17"(.5)forearm,
> 
> 19"(.5)calves
> 
> ,9" wrist,
> 
> This is unpumped and off aas,will post those figures up in 3 to 4 weeks


Afternoon mate. Haven't checked in for a week or so. Soz. Life and all that. Good numbers there. 7 inches off your waist. Brilliant. May need to rep.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Hi guys,thanks for keeping my journal alive,i have been busy losing weight and general stuff!

I weighed at hospital 2 days ago and was 370lbs,but this is not official until i go to bookers and weigh as usual on Thur/Fri,by then i intend to be 369lbs or less:thumb:

Zero carbs/fats for two days now,so i am in with a chance!

Trained ShouldersBigLbs Style,on smithy

2 x 20 explosive @ 50k

1 x 15 explosive @ 70k

1 x 12 slowmo @ 70k

4 x 5 standard speed/duration @ 90k

2 x 15 explosive 70k with seat moved back to change angles

2 x 15 as above seat moved forward so above head,fail and bosh!

3 x 15 @50k super explosive/fired up,then very slow down every rep

straight onto 30k pump out to fail,rest 10 seconds more repeat until failed....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Hi guys,thanks for keeping my journal alive,i have been busy losing weight and general stuff!
> 
> I weighed at hospital 2 days ago and was 370lbs,but this is not official until i go to bookers and weigh as usual on Thur/Fri,by then i intend to be 369lbs or less:thumb:
> 
> Zero carbs/fats for two days now,so i am in with a chance!
> 
> Trained ShouldersBigLbs Style,on smithy
> 
> 2 x 20 explosive @ 50k
> 
> 1 x 15 explosive @ 70k
> 
> 1 x 12 slowmo @ 70k
> 
> 4 x 5 standard speed/duration @ 90k
> 
> 2 x 15 explosive 70k with seat moved back to change angles
> 
> 2 x 15 as above seat moved forward so above head,fail and bosh!
> 
> 3 x 15 @50k super explosive/fired up,then very slow down every rep
> 
> straight onto 30k pump out to fail,rest 10 seconds more repeat until failed....


Nice pressing mate, especially without any carbs for two days. :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Hi guys,thanks for keeping my journal alive,i have been busy losing weight and general stuff!
> 
> I weighed at hospital 2 days ago and was 370lbs,but this is not official until i go to bookers and weigh as usual on Thur/Fri,by then i intend to be 369lbs or less:thumb:
> 
> Zero carbs/fats for two days now,so i am in with a chance!
> 
> Trained ShouldersBigLbs Style,on smithy
> 
> 2 x 20 explosive @ 50k
> 
> 1 x 15 explosive @ 70k
> 
> 1 x 12 slowmo @ 70k
> 
> 4 x 5 standard speed/duration @ 90k
> 
> 2 x 15 explosive 70k with seat moved back to change angles
> 
> 2 x 15 as above seat moved forward so above head,fail and bosh!
> 
> 3 x 15 @50k super explosive/fired up,then very slow down every rep
> 
> straight onto 30k pump out to fail,rest 10 seconds more repeat until failed....


Good to see you back mate. Nice session there too. Great work mate.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice pressing mate, especially without any carbs for two days. :thumb:





Richie186 said:


> Good to see you back mate. Nice session there too. Great work mate.


Thanks Lads,i gotta say what little carbs i did have my Mrs got!!!!

Totaly fooked after that session,lamb shank and pasta for tea,thanks for dropping in x


----------



## TELBOR

Good work on no carbs and fats!

Always make me chuckle seeing "going to bookers to weigh in" lol


----------



## 25434

well heeeeeere he is at looooooooooooooooooooooooooong last...with a great training session on board and doing well with the no carb days...don't you go making yourself dizzy though doing heavy weights with no carbs...good to hear from you softie choppers...xx


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Good work on no carbs and fats!
> 
> Always make me chuckle seeing "going to bookers to weigh in" lol


Thanks gonna have some pull later,had 4 poached eggs on mash with 3 bacon and little cheese to reward my poor body after last few days shananigans!

Got to pin 2 Parabolan and 200 mg prop too in a mo


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> well heeeeeere he is at looooooooooooooooooooooooooong last...with a great training session on board and doing well with the no carb days...don't you go making yourself dizzy though doing heavy weights with no carbs...good to hear from you softie choppers...xx


Hi there darling,i love 'softie choppers'tag i have earnt!

I went past dizzy to shaking like a leaf during that session it was real tough!

Feel real tight today,skin is starting to tighten better now,i feel like it may fit one day:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks gonna have some pull later,had 4 poached eggs on mash with 3 bacon and little cheese to reward my poor body after last few days shananigans!
> 
> Got to pin 2 Parabolan and 200 mg prop too in a mo


Oh Mate, I must start eating properly again. so far all I've had a bowel of suggerpuffs !

Hope your days a good one


----------



## biglbs

That shoulder workout has nailed my shoulders far more than i expected,even traps are painful,will defo use those techniques combined again!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oh Mate, I must start eating properly again. so far all I've had a bowel of suggerpuffs !
> 
> Hope your days a good one


Yes you must,i have noticed off cycle your food goes to sh1t! :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Off to the freezer now to plan and defrost some chicken for some healthy eating :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Off to the freezer now to plan and defrost some chicken for some healthy eating :thumb:


It should be defrosted now-awaiting your culanary skills,not still frozen!


----------



## Double J

Hi Mate,

Just popped by to see how you're doing and I am impressed!!

Very impressive shoulder session too; especially on zero carbs :thumb:

Really pleased things are going well for you mate


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Just popped by to see how you're doing and I am impressed!!
> 
> Very impressive shoulder session too; especially on zero carbs :thumb:
> 
> Really pleased things are going well for you mate


Hi mate,great to see you,why you not got a log up?

Thanks it is realy going well now


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

BACK FOR A CRACK

WIDE PULLDOWNS

25 X HALF STACK

20 X THREE QUART STACK

14 X STACK

12 X STACK/DROP REPS/DROP/REPS/DROP REPS/DROP REPS ENDING ON HALF STACK ALL FAILED

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

15 X THREE QUART STACK

11 X NEAR STACK

8 X STACK

7 X STACK THEN DROPS

SEATED ROW

15 X THREE QUART STACK

3 SETS OF FULL STACK X14 EACH

THEN ONE TRIPLE DROP SET

CONCENTRATION CURLS(NEVER DO THESE)

10 REPS X 4 SETS AT 60K ODD THINGS BUT HURT!

Home and 100g protein/roast in ovenSorry about caps!


----------



## biglbs

Staying at Brands Hatch kent next week anyone up for a beasting that way,or knows where i can go please shout!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> It should be defrosted now-awaiting your culanary skills,not still frozen!


:laugh: well, that told YOU BB!!! hahaha...I agree...organise yourself man...hahahahaha....x


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....fabby session as per usual graaaaaaggggghhhhhhhhhhh...hehe...my lion roar..good ain't it?....  cheesy grin insert to show what a clever girl i am....pft....

Have a lovely day and have a lovely week at the van with your family too....x fingers crossed the weather will be good...and if you do go training with Ewen at MOM I hope you don't kill each other with the heavy weights you both lift....will be like in the desert and the two rhinos bashing each other to bits...lol...can just see it now...hahahah....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....fabby session as per usual graaaaaaggggghhhhhhhhhhh...hehe...my lion roar..good ain't it?....  cheesy grin insert to show what a clever girl i am....pft....
> 
> Have a lovely day and have a lovely week at the van with your family too....x fingers crossed the weather will be good...and if you do go training with Ewen at MOM I hope you don't kill each other with the heavy weights you both lift....will be like in the desert and the two rhinos bashing each other to bits...lol...can just see it now...hahahah....:laugh:


 @ewen is on a training break for now so no training,just a beer and a curry,,,,,,perfect!

So it will be two big apes at feeding time:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

im hungover today :wacko:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok 1 week on and as usual weight has gone up by 6lb to 375lbs,this is normal and i will usualy put on a total of 10 to 12 lbs during short blasts,in water etc during first 10 days,i have to remind myself this is not fat and not an issue,or the mind will be off playing games,it will be nice to hold under 380 on gear whilst dropping Bf and towards the end of four weeks see scales drop again as water comes back out,whilst looking fuller and far more muscular,Parbolan is a wonderful drug imo


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> im hungover today :wacko:


Had a feeling you might be,is the Mrs bending your ear to do those 'odd jobs'about the place:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Had a feeling you might be,is the Mrs bending your ear to do those 'odd jobs'about the place:laugh:


no i told her to hoover and to fcuk off out , im home alone


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> no i told her to hoover and to fcuk off out , im home alone


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BACK FOR A CRACK
> 
> WIDE PULLDOWNS
> 
> 25 X HALF STACK
> 
> 20 X THREE QUART STACK
> 
> 14 X STACK
> 
> 12 X STACK/DROP REPS/DROP/REPS/DROP REPS/DROP REPS ENDING ON HALF STACK ALL FAILED
> 
> CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS
> 
> 15 X THREE QUART STACK
> 
> 11 X NEAR STACK
> 
> 8 X STACK
> 
> 7 X STACK THEN DROPS
> 
> SEATED ROW
> 
> 15 X THREE QUART STACK
> 
> 3 SETS OF FULL STACK X14 EACH
> 
> THEN ONE TRIPLE DROP SET
> 
> CONCENTRATION CURLS(NEVER DO THESE)
> 
> 10 REPS X 4 SETS AT 60K ODD THINGS BUT HURT!
> 
> Home and 100g protein/roast in ovenSorry about caps!


big sessions you got going on there mate. especially the shoulder one with no carbs too. good work!


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> big sessions you got going on there mate. especially the shoulder one with no carbs too. good work!


Thanks mate,assistance is now in so watch for big weights too:cool:


----------



## biglbs

Morning all and happy Bank holliday weekend.who's upto what?

We will be off to van for most of week subject to rain,will train at Reflections gym ,never know may meet up with some famous strongmen there


----------



## Keeks

Good morning. Have a lovely weekend and hope you dont get too much rain! x


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Good morning. Have a lovely weekend and hope you dont get too much rain! x


Thanks babe if it rains we will pop home ,then go back for sun,but it would be great to get a whole week of sun!  xx


----------



## paulandabbi

Hello Mr Bigs, hows it going in here? Not spoke in about a week, did you miss me lol.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Hello Mr Bigs, hows it going in here? Not spoke in about a week, did you miss me lol.


Well i missed your avi!

Where you been buddy?House done now?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Well i missed your avi!
> 
> Where you been buddy?House done now?


I have most of it done now, painted the kitchen, front room and sorted alot of the garden. Just got my girls room to do and I will be happy.

I have been all good thanks, going on holiday to the van on Monday so looking forward to it  Your going to your van aswell aren't you??

The weight still falling off?

PS your a perv lmao


----------



## chris27

Hope it stays dry for ya biglbs (we ll be calling you small lbs soon hehe) have a great weekend mate ......Ill just be doing the usual working gotta keep the money coming in . spk soon mate


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I have most of it done now, painted the kitchen, front room and sorted alot of the garden. Just got my girls room to do and I will be happy.
> 
> I have been all good thanks, going on holiday to the van on Monday so looking forward to it  Your going to your van aswell aren't you??
> 
> The weight still falling off?
> 
> PS your a perv lmao


Yes mate i dropped to 369 before starting this course,i always put 10 to 12 within 10 days so there it is,feeling mega good today as it is now on song,so chest and tri will be wooped well today!

I hope the weather smiles on us mate,but looks like it will not!


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Hope it stays dry for ya biglbs (we ll be calling you small lbs soon hehe) have a great weekend mate ......Ill just be doing the usual working gotta keep the money coming in . spk soon mate


Fook me mate,when do you ever get a break,tell the cows to stop eating for a week?


----------



## biglbs

All engines now warming up,,,,ready for a fookin mental one!!!! :devil2:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

BOOM CHEST

SMITHY PRESS

20 X 60K

15 X 100K

10 X 140K

4 X 180K

2 X 200K

1 X 220K FAIL JUST SO

1 X 210K PB AS PART OF DROP SET,THEN 8 X 140K, 10 X 100K, 12 X 60K,PLUS 3 ASSISTED.

TRICEPS

4 X STACK PUSHDOWNS 20REPS

2 X REVERSE GRIP FAIL AT 12 ISH

2 X STANDARD AS ABOVE

1 X V BAR STACK TRIPLE DROP ALL TO FAIL AWSOME


----------



## mikemull

Big weights!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Big weights!


Yes mate,feeling superhuman at mo!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BOOM CHEST
> 
> SMITHY PRESS
> 
> 20 X 60K
> 
> 15 X 100K
> 
> 10 X 140K
> 
> 4 X 180K
> 
> 2 X 200K
> 
> 1 X 220K FAIL JUST SO
> 
> 1 X 210K PB AS PART OF DROP SET,THEN 8 X 140K, 10 X 100K, 12 X 60K,PLUS 3 ASSISTED.
> 
> TRICEPS
> 
> 4 X STACK PUSHDOWNS 20REPS
> 
> 2 X REVERSE GRIP FAIL AT 12 ISH
> 
> 2 X STANDARD AS ABOVE
> 
> 1 X V BAR STACK TRIPLE DROP ALL TO FAIL AWSOME


massive numbers mate, reps coming your way once I've spread the love.

Have a good weekend


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> massive numbers mate, reps coming your way once I've spread the love.
> 
> Have a good weekend


Thanks buddy,i will ache,have a good one!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Yes mate i dropped to 369 before starting this course,i always put 10 to 12 within 10 days so there it is,feeling mega good today as it is now on song,so chest and tri will be wooped well today!
> 
> I hope the weather smiles on us mate,but looks like it will not!


Impressive weight lose again mate. Awesome weights session as always :thumb:

I hope the weather is good for you and me both, its our only time at the van this year so fingers crossed. When you off to the van??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Impressive weight lose again mate. Awesome weights session as always :thumb:
> 
> I hope the weather is good for you and me both, its our only time at the van this year so fingers crossed. When you off to the van??


Plan is tommorrow mate,you're Monday?

I realy hope it smiles on you guys in that case:cool2:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Plan is tommorrow mate,you're Monday?
> 
> I realy hope it smiles on you guys in that case:cool2:


Yeah mate Monday, only got till Saturday down there aswell so bit gutted but its our only chance. Not a chance I will go down there in the 6 weeks, its far to busy for me then.

You off down for the week??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah mate Monday, only got till Saturday down there aswell so bit gutted but its our only chance. Not a chance I will go down there in the 6 weeks, its far to busy for me then.
> 
> You off down for the week??


We will dodge between there and here according to weather,as only 40 mins drive away


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> We will dodge between there and here according to weather,as only 40 mins drive away


Thats not to bad then, enjoy the good days and back to business on the crap days. Wish this van was only 40 mins away, I reckon atleast 4 hours with all the traffic on bank hol Monday  Plus we have to stop off half way to get some something and that will add another 30/45 mins. Going to be a long journey but well worth it as Abbi and the kids love it down there 

Much planned for this evening?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats not to bad then, enjoy the good days and back to business on the crap days. Wish this van was only 40 mins away, I reckon atleast 4 hours with all the traffic on bank hol Monday  Plus we have to stop off half way to get some something and that will add another 30/45 mins. Going to be a long journey but well worth it as Abbi and the kids love it down there
> 
> Much planned for this evening?


No mate,i have severe guts ache,i ate two lamb shanks yesterday and they seem to not want to digest,felt sick last night,now burping and ferting every two mins,not good!

What you upto?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> BOOM CHEST
> 
> SMITHY PRESS
> 
> 20 X 60K
> 
> 15 X 100K
> 
> 10 X 140K
> 
> 4 X 180K
> 
> 2 X 200K
> 
> 1 X 220K FAIL JUST SO
> 
> 1 X 210K PB AS PART OF DROP SET,THEN 8 X 140K, 10 X 100K, 12 X 60K,PLUS 3 ASSISTED.
> 
> TRICEPS
> 
> 4 X STACK PUSHDOWNS 20REPS
> 
> 2 X REVERSE GRIP FAIL AT 12 ISH
> 
> 2 X STANDARD AS ABOVE
> 
> 1 X V BAR STACK TRIPLE DROP ALL TO FAIL AWSOME


BIG session, love it 

Diet seems to be going great too, good to see you doing well !


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> BIG session, love it
> 
> Diet seems to be going great too, good to see you doing well !


Cheers buddy,yes it's all good at the mo:thumb:

Gonna defo smash a 220k in next 3 weeks imo!


----------



## Jon.B

Machine! Keep pushing hard big lad!


----------



## biglbs

Jon.B said:


> Machine! Keep pushing hard big lad!


Thanks mate


----------



## xpower

Nice going big man.

Big man

Big numbers


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> No mate,i have severe guts ache,i ate two lamb shanks yesterday and they seem to not want to digest,felt sick last night,now burping and ferting every two mins,not good!
> 
> What you upto?


Not up to much mate, Abbi is watchin corra and I am sat on here. Couple of beers tomorrow evening with the footie though


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Nice going big man.
> 
> Big man
> 
> Big numbers


Big pain tonight too buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Not up to much mate, Abbi is watchin corra and I am sat on here. Couple of beers tomorrow evening with the footie though


I'm bored,farting less so just had two pieces of chicken!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I'm bored,farting less so just had two pieces of chicken!


Haha just plain or one of your crazy marinades?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Haha just plain or one of your crazy marinades?


No left over from Mrs and Daughters visit to KFC(to avoid my farts:lol


----------



## kingdale

Got some massive lifts mate


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> No left over from Mrs and Daughters visit to KFC(to avoid my farts:lol


Thats the best chicken in the world lol, Made me want it now 

Hope you enjoy it, I might have to get some tomorrow now, my mouth is watering thinking of it lol


----------



## biglbs

kingdale said:


> Got some massive lifts mate


Cheers buddy as you can see,my way of doing things is quite unique,known to the guys as 'BigLbs style',no two workouts are ever exactly the same,in duration or demand,i challenge the muscle to expand and grow new fibres.Two other guys use the similar approach i have seen @loganator and @bigbear who both use all the tools on offer regularly,neither of them are small guys either


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats the best chicken in the world lol, Made me want it now
> 
> Hope you enjoy it, I might have to get some tomorrow now, my mouth is watering thinking of it lol


Was'nt enough though:no:

Oh well,too much fat anyway for me,but was nice


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Was'nt enough though:no:
> 
> Oh well,too much fat anyway for me,but was nice


I know what you mean, I believe I could eat atleast 10 lol.

Hows the weather looking like for the weekend down near you? Looked to be ok round here when I checked earlier.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I know what you mean, I believe I could eat atleast 10 lol.
> 
> Hows the weather looking like for the weekend down near you? Looked to be ok round here when I checked earlier.


Ok,but not great,where is your van holl again?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Ok,but not great,where is your van holl again?


Its in a place called Ingoldmells, its near Skegness in Lincolnshire 

Not the nicest of places but its free to stay for the week so can't complain really.

Yours is near Brands Hatch isn't it?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Its in a place called Ingoldmells, its near Skegness in Lincolnshire
> 
> Not the nicest of places but its free to stay for the week so can't complain really.
> 
> Yours is near Brands Hatch isn't it?


That's right,i remember our discussions now(too many class 'a's in 90's!)

Yes it is mate


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> That's right,i remember our discussions now(too many class 'a's in 90's!)
> 
> Yes it is mate


Lol I forget alot aswell, seem to talk to alot of people on here and confuse myself(to many class "a" in the 00's lol)

Do you rent it out when races are on etc? If you don't it would be good unless the site don't let sub letting


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Lol I forget alot aswell, seem to talk to alot of people on here and confuse myself(to many class "a" in the 00's lol)
> 
> Do you rent it out when races are on etc? If you don't it would be good unless the site don't let sub letting


Nah i like to find it clean and ready to go every other weekend mate,too many clunts about!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Nah i like to find it clean and ready to go every other weekend mate,too many clunts about!


Thats very true, my nan lets hers out and me and Abbi have had to go clean it while we were on holiday as some fookers left it a poo hole. Its on the next site to the one we stay at so had a walk down to scrub it for a few hours. I probably wouldn't do it either but ground rent is £3000 a year at the one we stay at so could come in handy


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> That's right,i remember our discussions now(too many class 'a's in 90's!)
> 
> Yes it is mate


----------



## Davey666

Alright buddy... give me an E


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Thats very true, my nan lets hers out and me and Abbi have had to go clean it while we were on holiday as some fookers left it a poo hole. Its on the next site to the one we stay at so had a walk down to scrub it for a few hours. I probably wouldn't do it either but ground rent is £3000 a year at the one we stay at so could come in handy


It adds up ours is £2500 too,but worth it,as we use it a lot

!

Let us hope sun is out then!


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Alright buddy... give me an E


Hay it's alive!

An E,i wish!

You ok?


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Hay it's alive!
> 
> An E,i wish!
> 
> You ok?


Getting better :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Getting better :thumb:


Training yet?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> It adds up ours is £2500 too,but worth it,as we use it a lot
> 
> !
> 
> Let us hope sun is out then!


Yours is so high due to location aswell I would say. Sounds like a decent pitch to have, is it in the countryside?

Had some advice in my journal to lower weight and pre exhaust shoulder with side raises etc so I don't keep pulling it. What you reckon? Does it sound right?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Yours is so high due to location aswell I would say. Sounds like a decent pitch to have, is it in the countryside?
> 
> Had some advice in my journal to lower weight and pre exhaust shoulder with side raises etc so I don't keep pulling it. What you reckon? Does it sound right?


Sounds good,but make sure that anything you do does not hurt,or stop as it will be agging it mate,rest and RC work is better realy,you do not want it to turn chronic and perhaps impinge!

Yes the site is in the middle of fields on a hill,you can hear racing though!


----------



## biglbs

Night ,night guys x


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No mate,i have severe guts ache,i ate two lamb shanks yesterday and they seem to not want to digest,felt sick last night,now burping and ferting every two mins,not good!
> 
> What you upto?


OMG I bet your Mrs cant wait to be shut in a van with you :lol:


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Training yet?


Tried again this week and all looking good.

Its amazing how much strength has been lost though, but will get that back soon though.

Cardio is a must too lol, have not been doing anything but eat crap and working daft hours.

See your doing well though :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Tried again this week and all looking good.
> 
> Its amazing how much strength has been lost though, but will get that back soon though.
> 
> Cardio is a must too lol, have not been doing anything but eat crap and working daft hours.
> 
> See your doing well though :thumbup1:


Sorry to hear that buddy.

Yes all lookin bloody marvelous in here,realy enjoying every day....


----------



## biglbs

This morning i know for a fact i lift heavy weights,fook me do i hurt ,all over,poor baby! :huh: :scared: :surrender:


----------



## Ash1981

You got any plans this weekend big fella?

Part from getting out in the sun


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Sounds good,but make sure that anything you do does not hurt,or stop as it will be agging it mate,rest and RC work is better realy,you do not want it to turn chronic and perhaps impinge!
> 
> Yes the site is in the middle of fields on a hill,you can hear racing though!


Morning mate, I will bare that in mind then as I really don't want it to turn bad.

Site sounds good and I would love hear the racing but can imagine after a bit it starts to get annoying.

What time you going to the van??


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> This morning i know for a fact i lift heavy weights,fook me do i hurt ,all over,poor baby! :huh: :scared: :surrender:


Feels good though doesn't it? (not that I lift heavy weights)


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning mr lbs, hope your enjoying yourself at the van. I am going to mine about 9 so will catch you in a week!!!

Have a good time mate and speak soon(hopefully you will be a few lbs lighter  )


----------



## Guest

Morning big fella, just had a catch up on your journal good to see you back at it m8!

Some big numbers going up already even with stitches, strong m8! :lol:

Cracking going on the weight loss aswell, you seem to have it all going well, keep it up mucka


----------



## Queenie

Morning big guy. Hope youre having a fab bank hol x


----------



## onthebuild

How was your time in the sun big fella?


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys,thanks for coming to see me one and all.we have popped back as it is raining sheep and cows!

Mia at Nannies for tonight so assisted cardio on cads,the tren is kicking in lovely,improving daily now,i love it.

Thought i would do some weights too,i still ache so will prolly do for this week as i am still growing!

4 x WIDE PULL DOWNS THREE QUART STACK AND 14 REPS CLOSE GRIP

100K INCLINE BENCH EXPLODED 20 REPS X 3 SETS AND ONE AT 60K

SHOUDER PRESS 3 X SETS 60K EXPLOSIVE 20 REPS

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS 3 SETS THREE QUAT STACK

POWER CURLS 2 SETS ACCROSS BODY

BIT OF MESSING,done

Aim was just a quick pump and i got a good one


----------



## JANIKvonD

h34r:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Hi guys,thanks for coming to see me one and all.we have popped back as it is raining sheep and cows!
> 
> Mia at Nannies for tonight so assisted cardio on cads,the tren is kicking in lovely,improving daily now,i love it.
> 
> Thought i would do some weights too,i still ache so will prolly do for this week as i am still growing!
> 
> 4 x WIDE PULL DOWNS THREE QUART STACK AND 14 REPS CLOSE GRIP
> 
> 100K INCLINE BENCH EXPLODED 20 REPS X 3 SETS AND ONE AT 60K
> 
> SHOUDER PRESS 3 X SETS 60K EXPLOSIVE 20 REPS
> 
> TRICEP PUSHDOWNS 3 SETS THREE QUAT STACK
> 
> POWER CURLS 2 SETS ACCROSS BODY
> 
> BIT OF MESSING,done
> 
> Aim was just a quick pump and i got a good one


Jesus wept. I'm knackered now.


----------



## Ash1981

How you doing big fella?

Alls well i trust


----------



## 25434

ullo youuuuuuuuu...how's ma beeeeg boy doing? Had a good time at the van? Weathers been nice, thank goodness....hope you are ok..xx


----------



## Queenie

How are u big guy? X


----------



## paulandabbi

Hello mr lbs, hows it going? Hope all is good with you and family.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Spoke to the big-man today.

He's doing great, which is more than can be said for his PC, which would explain the recent lack of posts.

Just thought Id share that in-case anyone was worrying :stuart:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Spoke to the big-man today.
> 
> He's doing great, which is more than can be said for his PC, which would explain the recent lack of posts.
> 
> Just thought Id share that in-case anyone was worrying :stuart:


thank you...i was wondering.....


----------



## biglbs

Awww, well I missed you all.....bloody pc!

Too much porn I recon,still it assists our cardio if not the pc!!!! :lol:

I have been training in the usual fashion but with less sets as on such restricted carbs I cannot be assed after said cardio

Anyway still strongish and largish,but scales smile at me now as I am `50lb lighter @ 362lbs(poss 360),I feel like I could run some distance now,but will not on principle!

Bought new clothes last week but am finding waist on jeans too loose already and have had new holes set on all belts,arms still holding 21" so it is all good,one week left of this 4 week course,then peps for 2 weeks and repeat with higher test possibly.

Hope you are all well,will try to catch up ,though away again for 2 nights from tonight!


----------



## mikemull

Enjoy mate!


----------



## 25434

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...... :bounce: :bounce:

Missed you BigFella......xxxxxx. Welcome back......slim Jim....hee hee....


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Enjoy mate!


Thanks buddy



Flubs said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...... :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Missed you BigFella......xxxxxx. Welcome back......slim Jim....hee hee....


Hay I feel like a new man,realy good,full of beans!

Missed you too though xx


----------



## onthebuild

Good to have you back mate! Seems like it's been a long time!

Glad to hear its all going well and things are moving positively!


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Good to have you back mate! Seems like it's been a long time!
> 
> Glad to hear its all going well and things are moving positively!


Thanks buddy,i missed you all on here,i realy did!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Had a big steak for lunch yesterday,protein drink last night,

Today I have had 2 oranges/pint milk and 2 lots of Hit cardio to point of fail....

Water on agenda for rest of day!


----------



## 25434

Ullo BigFella.....Happy Monday to ya...x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ullo BigFella.....Happy Monday to ya...x


Ello Darlin',said cockney like!xx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Ello Darlin',said cockney like!xx


hee heee....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello lover...welcome back mate, superb effort on the fat nuking x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> hello lover...welcome back mate, superb effort on the fat nuking x


Thanks stranger!

Nice to see you back.....I think!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Fasting going well,had two oranges,10 pints water,to add to above 2 oranges and pint of milk,in 2 days, will make tonight easy with a protein shake....feel clean and light!

4 Hit cardio yesterday and today


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Thanks stranger!
> 
> Nice to see you back.....I think!


u know it is  love u x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to plan mate, sounds hard work but if it works then so be it


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to plan mate, sounds hard work but if it works then so be it


Yes mate,spot on which is no mean feat when losing 72lb in all!

Tbh you get used to things,feeling this well only serves to drive me harder! :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey there Mr Big. Such fantastic progress - I bet you are chuffed to bits. Do you not find that you are getting hungry though with all that fasting. I know it is mind over matter, but heck, ten pints of water and an orange seems a tad extreme - then again, what the hell do I know eh? You are the one getting all lean and tasty - not me!! Well done Mr, dead impressed. x


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.... :bounce: :bounce: gizza hurrrrrrrgggg.....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Hey there Mr Big. Such fantastic progress - I bet you are chuffed to bits. Do you not find that you are getting hungry though with all that fasting. I know it is mind over matter, but heck, ten pints of water and an orange seems a tad extreme - then again, what the hell do I know eh? You are the one getting all lean and tasty - not me!! Well done Mr, dead impressed. x


Well it is my old body,it needs drastic actions to see decent results!Thanks though Jo x



Flubs said:


> Ulloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.... :bounce: :bounce: gizza hurrrrrrrgggg.....:laugh:


Hehe,you're sounding a bit more lively,the break did you good I recon!


----------



## Davey666

Alright buddy :thumb:

What you weighing in at now?

By the sounds of it you have lost loads.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



Davey666 said:


> Alright buddy :thumb:
> 
> What you weighing in at now?
> 
> By the sounds of it you have lost loads.


 :rockon: Starting weight 412lbs,target#[email protected] needed 72lbs

Hi mate,good timing,just been to hospital for blood let and weigh in,

better than I expected @ 356Lbs,cannot remember being that light! :lol:

so just 16lbs to go until #1,phase one complete.....


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> :rockon: Starting weight 412lbs,target#[email protected] needed 72lbs
> 
> Hi mate,good timing,just been to hospital for blood let and weigh in,
> 
> better than I expected @ 356Lbs,cannot remember being that light! :lol:
> 
> so just 16lbs to go until #1,phase one complete.....


Well done that is really good. Get weighed in morning you should be less.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Well done that is really good. Get weighed in morning you should be less.


I always weigh around fasting...for true weight mate:thumb:


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> :rockon: Starting weight 412lbs,target#[email protected] needed 72lbs
> 
> Hi mate,good timing,just been to hospital for blood let and weigh in,
> 
> better than I expected @ 356Lbs,cannot remember being that light! :lol:
> 
> so just 16lbs to go until #1,phase one complete.....


 Great loss mate,you'll be at target v soon me thinks.

Maybe even less


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> :rockon: Starting weight 412lbs,target#[email protected] needed 72lbs
> 
> Hi mate,good timing,just been to hospital for blood let and weigh in,
> 
> better than I expected @ 356Lbs,cannot remember being that light! :lol:
> 
> so just 16lbs to go until #1,phase one complete.....


Great work mate. In a short space of time too.


----------



## TELBOR

Great work Tom!

Physically can you see the difference..... Sounds daft, but a chap your size and someone like me Losing the same weight would look very different from each other!

I'd look like a smack head pmsl


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Great work Tom!
> 
> Physically can you see the difference..... Sounds daft, but a chap your size and someone like me Losing the same weight would look very different from each other!
> 
> I'd look like a smack head pmsl


Nothing new there then :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Nothing new there then :whistling:


True


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I always weigh around fasting...for true weight mate:thumb:


yes do that...and cut your toe nails, have a poo and a wee and my special thing is to lean slightly backwards...yup! works for me...:laugh: :no: :laugh:

Morning Slimster! happy Wednesday to ya...it's raining here and I think I'm starting with a cold...been sneezing like a good un since I got up this morning....pah! that'll teach me to take me vest off for summer! :blink:

xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> have a poo and a wee and my special thing is to lean slightly backwards...yup! works for me...:laugh: :no: :laugh:


you lean slightly backwards to ... mg:

brightening up here

morning all


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Great loss mate,you'll be at target v soon me thinks.
> 
> Maybe even less


Thanks bud,rather ready early ,than late a?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> yes do that...and cut your toe nails, have a poo and a wee and my special thing is to lean slightly backwards...yup! works for me...:laugh: :no:  :laugh:
> 
> Morning Slimster! happy Wednesday to ya...it's raining here and I think I'm starting with a cold...been sneezing like a good un since I got up this morning....pah! that'll teach me to take me vest off for summer! :blink:
> 
> xx


Morning Darling,you have a cold from all that skinny dipping with young men I recon,i have heard ya know!!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Great work Tom!
> 
> Physically can you see the difference..... Sounds daft, but a chap your size and someone like me Losing the same weight would look very different from each other!
> 
> I'd look like a smack head pmsl


Yes mate I can,my main problem is the loose skin around hips/tummy,though time should fix that!

I have far less fat to back/arms/shoulders,there are greeny/blue things under my skin,i thought I had none,you know the blood carrying tubes!!!!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back,nothing massive,just enough to keep mas and some strength,on silly diet!

WIDE GRIP PULLDOWN

25 X HALF STACK

20 X THREE QUART STACK

12 X STACK

10 X STACK

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWN

20 X HALF STACK

12 X MOST STACK X 3 SETS

SEATED PULLY LOW ROWS

20 X HALF STACK

15 X STACK X 2

STACK PLUS 20K X 12 AND 10 AND 10

DONE


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Decided on weight target for 6 month end on 08/07/13,that will give me a 3 week adjustment time for end of July target date.
> 
> I will lose an average of 3 to 4 lbs per week leaving me at approx 320 to 330,in good condition,for me.
> 
> I am happy with mass i hold for now,should look ok for 50 in September for sure.


THOUGHT I WOULD RE POST OLD PREDICTIONS!

PLUS benched 210k

sorted back problems

Bloods under specialist guidance

Have baggy eyelid done(Next month)

Heal spur has stopped hurting due to weight loss

Blood pressure much lower and very good 133/72 today

I was 410/412 when I started this journal at the end of November last year,so losing good consistant dead wood.

Today I am 354lb,so all good!

I am fitter and stronger than for many years,i thank UkM brothers and sisters for helping me get this far,the rest as they say ,should be plain sailing.

I will end this journal once I hit 340lb,as that was what I decided on in the end for target #1,the next journal will be stage #2 shaping a beast....


----------



## 25434

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... :bounce: :bounce: :clap:

awweee....I'm so pleased for you BigFella..I really am, you had ups and downs and all sorts of stuff and I really have been willing you on even though I don't understand half the stuff you write...hahahaha...ya know, tren, blen, bling blong, bloods this that and the other...:laugh:

Have a great day mister, and I look forward to wrecking, oop! I mean visiting your next journal.....wonder if I should close mine and start a new one....no reason really other than it's a bit long maybe? and full of poop...whaddaya think?...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... :bounce: :bounce: :clap:
> 
> awweee....I'm so pleased for you BigFella..I really am, you had ups and downs and all sorts of stuff and I really have been willing you on even though I don't understand half the stuff you write...hahahaha...ya know, tren, blen, bling blong, bloods this that and the other...:laugh:
> 
> Have a great day mister, and I look forward to wrecking, oop! I mean visiting your next journal.....wonder if I should close mine and start a new one....no reason really other than it's a bit long maybe? and full of poop...whaddaya think?...


Thanks sweety,you have been one of my special people as you know,there are a few,thanks for all yourb support,it means a lot to me xx

Your journal is great,only close it if you want to start a new phase.....xxAwww I do

love softie choppers title bless ya!xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Time for carbs today

60g oats/80g whey

10oz sirloin/bowl of sproats in hot fresh chilli/sweet spud small.

So far,all good.

Bad news ,a 42 year old friend who has 2 young kids,with learning difficulties and wife,was never well mentaly himself,always stressed,was found in the road with no pulse,last week,he lost his fight for life yesterday,a good man he was,God rest his soul and be with his poor broken family for ever xx


----------



## Ash1981

Bless him


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Last parabolan jab was Thurs with prop sat,then I forgot so did a three and half week course,results very good,lost fat and kept muscle,even gained some.

Will pin sus 250 later as trt....then repeat course in 2 weeks..


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Just shoulders

Smith press standard

20 x 3 sets at 40k

12 x 3 @ 60k

Smith press power ups

Performed as explosively as poss and very slow down

14 x 80k x 4 sets

Smith press mid range only

2 x 14 @80k

Upright rows

4 x 70k on ez bar,strict elbows up high

Face pulls

3 sets slow

I have no strength at all now and very little energy,i even had half a pack of Jaffa cakes before training!


----------



## Richie186

If Jaffa cakes can make you upright row 70kg strict then I'm off for some.


----------



## Ash1981

Good workout though mate.

Love Jaffa cakes

Shoulders are strong


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> If Jaffa cakes can make you upright row 70kg strict then I'm off for some.





ash1981 said:


> Good workout though mate.
> 
> Love Jaffa cakes
> 
> Shoulders are strong


Thanks guys,but that is so bad---for me---I was trying to get 150k smith press and using 120 plus for rows on carbs,this is killing my power and I realy hate the feeling,however needs must it will end well!


----------



## Ash1981

Exactly bigger picture mate.

I think you have said that to me before


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Exactly bigger picture mate.
> 
> I think you have said that to me before


It's age buddy,you forget things,when my age:lol:


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> It's age buddy,you forget things,when my age:lol:


Lol. Ill remember that( maybe ha)


----------



## biglbs

Let my guard down after Jaffa cakes and training,which would not have been too bad I had all good food,chicken/steak again,then small packet of mintos and a cornetto strawberry,now I want more....Help!!! ahhhhh... :crying:


----------



## Ash1981

I've just come back from ayia napa mate where I've cream and cake were my staple diet

I feel for you

Trying to get back in the swing myself buddy


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> I've just come back from ayia napa mate where I've cream and cake were my staple diet
> 
> I feel for you
> 
> Trying to get back in the swing myself buddy


I have been so good to be honest I recon I deserve a treat anyway!

I would love to have been out there for a week or two though,great stuff,did you behave very badly buddy?


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> I have been so good to be honest I recon I deserve a treat anyway!
> 
> I would love to have been out there for a week or two though,great stuff,did you behave very badly buddy?


Lol

I wish mate

I was there for a wedding, my mrs best friend

And being there with a very heavily pregnant gf with our twin girls it wasn't a all out party holiday

I did however go on a stag do and saw loads of naked boobies and bums so that made up for it somewhat


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> I wish mate
> 
> I was there for a wedding, my mrs best friend
> 
> And being there with a very heavily pregnant gf with our twin girls it wasn't a all out party holiday
> 
> I did however go on a stag do and saw loads of naked boobies and bums so that made up for it somewhat


eeek,you took Mrs out there in her condition,brave man....lol


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> eeek,you took Mrs out there in her condition,brave man....lol


Yea I stated to think that on the plane take off from garwick lol

She was ok, she was bridesmaid, and she caught the bloody bouquet lol

Her dad said to me that there maybe another wedding next year, but I could see in his eyes he was telling me not asking me haha

The twins have seemed to off grown alot on a all inclusive holiday too mate ha ha

She's uncomfortable now bless her


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Yea I stated to think that on the plane take off from garwick lol
> 
> She was ok, she was bridesmaid, and she caught the bloody bouquet lol
> 
> Her dad said to me that there maybe another wedding next year, but I could see in his eyes he was telling me not asking me haha
> 
> The twins have seemed to off grown alot on a all inclusive holiday too mate ha ha
> 
> She's uncomfortable now bless her


Aww bless her,

shotgun wedding a? :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> Aww bless her,
> 
> shotgun wedding a? :lol:


Yea crazy mate, couldn't believe it, like a rugby line out


----------



## biglbs

Morning tarts and farts!  xx

Happy weekend!


----------



## Richie186

Morning big guy. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Rykard

morning sir bigalot - have a good one yourself


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Slim


----------



## Queenie

morning big lad  hope you're good x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alright BL, have a good day/weekend fella


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin tam, whats on this w.e?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin tam, whats on this w.e?


Hopefully my high heels and mini skirt! :lol:

Nah ,dunno yet ,depends on the heat giving orange fooker in the sky realy,van or if baby sitter on offer ---sex and perversion time/cardio(not with the baby sitter ya cvnt!)

What you doing then?


----------



## biglbs

Looks like rain all weekend guys,anyone upto much?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Looks like rain all weekend guys,anyone upto much?


Looks poo doesnt it!

Got decorators in here - no the mrs isn't on the blob


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Looks poo doesnt it!
> 
> Got decorators in here - no the mrs isn't on the blob


So a shagg is still on then after a quick coat of paint..

Thought I would have a feed up day,so far

shreddies/whey

4 poached on mash and 3 bacon

bowl cinnamon cerial

crunchy nut corn flakes

2 small chocky bars

1 ice cream

wonder what else will happen!?

oh and two apples,feeling stuffed now:laugh:


----------



## Huntingground

biglbs said:


> So a shagg is still on then after a quick coat of paint..
> 
> Thought I would have a feed up day,so far
> 
> shreddies/whey
> 
> 4 poached on mash and 3 bacon
> 
> bowl cinnamon cerial
> 
> crunchy nut corn flakes
> 
> 2 small chocky bars
> 
> 1 ice cream
> 
> wonder what else will happen!?
> 
> oh and two apples,feeling stuffed now:laugh:


Good eating mate, keep us updated


----------



## biglbs

Huntingground said:


> Good eating mate, keep us updated


Trust you to come in here the only time I have eaten much for six months:lol: :lol: :lol:

I swear you hear the packets open!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> So a shagg is still on then after a quick coat of paint..
> 
> Thought I would have a feed up day,so far
> 
> shreddies/whey
> 
> 4 poached on mash and 3 bacon
> 
> bowl cinnamon cerial
> 
> crunchy nut corn flakes
> 
> 2 small chocky bars
> 
> 1 ice cream
> 
> wonder what else will happen!?
> 
> oh and two apples,feeling stuffed now:laugh:


A Shag, yeah i'm seeing @flinty90 tonight mate 

Good eating, you bugger :no:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> A Shag, yeah i'm seeing @flinty90 tonight mate
> 
> Good eating, you bugger :no:


Give him one from me!

add half a jumbo bag of popcorn

and...........


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Give him one from me!
> 
> add half a jumbo bag of popcorn
> 
> and...........


Will do 

FFS, stop it!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Will do
> 
> FFS, stop it!


Why?Gotta get some energy in me mate,i am totally weak and fooked,will only carry on another hour or so,as I am full up pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hopefully my high heels and mini skirt! :lol:
> 
> Nah ,dunno yet ,depends on the heat giving orange fooker in the sky realy,van or if baby sitter on offer ---sex and perversion time/cardio(*not with the baby sitter ya cvnt*!)
> 
> What you doing then?


you've changed.

lol, im much the same mate...play by ear depending on weather. bought a new bbq so gonna snip the poofy 'garden gas' regulator off it & strap my propane one to it, then get it set up...hopefully. also got a cheeky half day shift on sat to get threw! night to myself sat as the mrs is having a few at her muckers (thank fuk).


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Why?Gotta get some energy in me mate,i am totally weak and fooked,will only carry on another hour or so,as I am full up pmsl


Mmmm, this whey only shake is lovely :no:

Making me crave stuff Thomas!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Mmmm, this whey only shake is lovely :no:
> 
> Making me crave stuff Thomas!!


WOTSIT anyone?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bench

worked way upto 160k for 6 reps each set x 4 sets and drop set to finish did approx. 12 sets in all...

close grip bench

100k x up to 15 reps /set x 5

reverse and standard grip tricep

5 sets of each to fail

My skinny tummy,with loose skin:lol:

This one shows fat to moobs,looks like that will go during next phase...Also veins all over arms ,you can see some,in forearms,sorry camera is awfull!Delts showing plenty of definition too.


----------



## Ash1981

Fck me you've lost some weight bud

Arms look heavy, alot of power it looks


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Fck me you've lost some weight bud
> 
> Arms look heavy, alot of power it looks


58 lbs mate,i am pretty happy with pics Tbh,14lb more to go this phase,then we get serious !

Thank you...


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> 58 lbs mate,i am pretty happy with pics Tbh,14lb more to go this phase,then we get serious !
> 
> Thank you...


Good going mate. Respect due I think for that

Id love to see it when it gets serious as you say


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Good going mate. Respect due I think for that
> 
> Id love to see it when it gets serious as you say


You will,i have until 3/9/13 to get it right,that is when I hit 50!


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> You will,i have until 3/9/13 to get it right,that is when I hit 50!


And then after...

You take over the world???


----------



## TELBOR

Fook me your a big lad lol

Your arm looks like my leg 

Weight loss is amazing mate, keep it up :beer:


----------



## Breda

Fuk me you've lost some... I mean a lot of timber you look good for it man. Still lookin strong and powerful


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can deffo see the loss in those pics. The side on one very much so. Great work mate, 50 odd lbs is not to be sniffed at. Bring on the next 14! 

Would rep you but can't yet


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> And then after...
> 
> You take over the world???


Haha I hope so,it feels like I may be able to at the mo!



R0BLET said:


> Fook me your a big lad lol
> 
> Your arm looks like my leg
> 
> Weight loss is amazing mate, keep it up :beer:


Thank you Rob,that is a compliment as your leg is huge! :thumb:



Breda said:


> Fuk me you've lost some... I mean a lot of timber you look good for it man. Still lookin strong and powerful


Thanks Breda,nice to see you in here,gonna get the last few pounds off,then new getting serious journal for stage #2



Ginger Ben said:


> Can deffo see the loss in those pics. The side on one very much so. Great work mate, 50 odd lbs is not to be sniffed at. Bring on the next 14!
> 
> Would rep you but can't yet


58 lbs mate,those other 8 were just as hard as the first 50 imo:lol:

I figured the side showed loss best and front showed that I have kept mass,so I agree there...thanks for taking time to come in here and look guys,means a lot x


----------



## JANIKvonD

fik'el mate just noticed them.....thats a MASSIVE difference!! superb


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> fik'el mate just noticed them.....thats a MASSIVE difference!! superb


Cheers mate,i should have entered that comp for phase 2 realy,but cannot be doing posing in pants,,,,,not my thing:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,i should have entered that comp for phase 2 realy,but cannot be doing posing in pants,,,,,not my thing:lol:


lol me either.....you should get a giggle out it


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol me either.....you should get a giggle out it


I heard nappies were more your bed attire :laugh:


----------



## Spragga

Well bloody done on the weight loss mate.... Great results, mind you that's what happens when you put the work In.!.!. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Spragga said:


> Well bloody done on the weight loss mate.... Great results, mind you that's what happens when you put the work In.!.!. :thumbup1:


Nail on the head.....everything comes to he who tries ,or as my dad said,,,"There is always a way son,no matter what the challenge,there is always a way"

Thanks for dropping in,i feel honoured in a way,you joined in 09 and one of your 195 posts in all that time was to me,thanks:thumb:


----------



## Spragga

biglbs said:


> Nail on the head.....everything comes to he who tries ,or as my dad said,,,"There is always a way son,no matter what the challenge,there is always a way"
> 
> Thanks for dropping in,i feel honoured in a way,you joined in 09 and one of your 195 posts in all that time was to me,thanks:thumb:


Hahaha.!.!.!.! Didn't post for nearly 3 years.!.!. Just lurked in the background listening to the wise ones.!.!


----------



## biglbs

Spragga said:


> Hahaha.!.!.!.! Didn't post for nearly 3 years.!.!. Just lurked in the background listening to the wise ones.!.!


There are plenty of them pmsl...


----------



## Bad Alan

Fuuuuuuuaaaaarkkkkkkk!

Notsobiglbs that difference is really noticeable mate, look wobbly in the before and this progress one is so much tighter it's unreal.

Goes to show you HAVE to lose weight the right way otherwise you'd have ended up with that horrible saggy "guy who's lost a load of weight" look if you know what I mean.

Not happened here at all.

I reckon by the time this next 14lbs is off you'll be looking tip top pal. Can't wait to see what you've got planned after that.

I've said before to you testament to your knowledge and experience doing it the correct way. Marathon this game for sure.

Reps owed as soon as I get to my computer sir. Very impressed!


----------



## Huntingground

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bench
> 
> worked way upto 160k for 6 reps each set x 4 sets and drop set to finish did approx. 12 sets in all...
> 
> close grip bench
> 
> 100k x up to 15 reps /set x 5
> 
> reverse and standard grip tricep
> 
> 5 sets of each to fail
> 
> My skinny tummy,with loose skin:lol:
> View attachment 124892
> 
> 
> View attachment 124893
> This one shows fat to moobs,looks like that will go during next phase...Also veins all over arms ,you can see some,in forearms,sorry camera is awfull!Delts showing plenty of definition too.


Good work BigMan, amazing weight loss, what's the final goal? 300lbs? Also over how long have you lost the 50lb+

All in all, great work!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Fuuuuuuuaaaaarkkkkkkk!
> 
> Notsobiglbs that difference is really noticeable mate, look wobbly in the before and this progress one is so much tighter it's unreal.
> 
> Goes to show you HAVE to lose weight the right way otherwise you'd have ended up with that horrible saggy "guy who's lost a load of weight" look if you know what I mean.
> 
> Not happened here at all.
> 
> I reckon by the time this next 14lbs is off you'll be looking tip top pal. Can't wait to see what you've got planned after that.
> 
> I've said before to you testament to your knowledge and experience doing it the correct way. Marathon this game for sure.
> 
> Reps owed as soon as I get to my computer sir. Very impressed!


Thanks mate,still some work to do to say the least,but momentum has increased as weight has come off,as you know I was borderline diabetic at one point but used lots of cinnamon( thanks @Pscarb ) and stopped sugars/alchohol,the condition has now gone away and I am fine,this has helped fat loss too.



Huntingground said:


> Good work BigMan, amazing weight loss, what's the final goal? 300lbs? Also over how long have you lost the 50lb+
> 
> All in all, great work!


I started at the commencement of this journal so end of last year last week of November,so six months,it works out around 8400 cals per week cut on average,not been easy.

My goal for phase #1is 340 .I will then make some choices regarding recomp or further outright diet,i recomped before I started diet and it helped as muscle needs fuel to work as we know so more muscle means more fat loss faster.I may diet to 320 then recomp,i need to wait and see how the water lies after losing these 72lb first.Thanks for looking mate,means a lot having you guys in here,thanks all.


----------



## xpower

I'll have to stop calling ya big man soon lol.

Cracking work mate,just shows what dedication can achieve


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> I'll have to stop calling ya big man soon lol.
> 
> Cracking work mate,just shows what dedication can achieve


Thanks my friend,Tbh it is now obsession!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Thanks my friend,Tbh it is now obsession!


 a good obsession to have IMO :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi

Thats incredible mate!!! Even more reason for me to get my head out my a55(and in to Abbi's.....not really lol) and get losing my BF aswell!!!

Glad its all working for you mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bench
> 
> worked way upto 160k for 6 reps each set x 4 sets and drop set to finish did approx. 12 sets in all...
> 
> close grip bench
> 
> 100k x up to 15 reps /set x 5
> 
> reverse and standard grip tricep
> 
> 5 sets of each to fail
> 
> My skinny tummy,with loose skin:lol:
> View attachment 124892
> 
> 
> View attachment 124893
> This one shows fat to moobs,looks like that will go during next phase...Also veins all over arms ,you can see some,in forearms,sorry camera is awfull!Delts showing plenty of definition too.


Fantastic results mate I cant rep you at the moment so I owe you


----------



## Rykard

way to go :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

bigFella......what can I say that the others haven't already......wut a difference, make no wonder you're so happy with yourself, you've done a really fabbbbbberrrrrlous job on yourself.....my goodness if the next phase works as well as this one you is gonna be looking supertastic!

I'm glad I've been here to share the little ups and downs with ya and .....cough......put you right on all those training matters you get stuck with :blink: No....no...don't thank me.......I just can't help dispensing my greatest wisdom around the boards, ......

:laugh: Hey softie chops! Have a great great weekend....AND.....I love wotsits! Nearly as much as I love gummi bears, but no....quite...

Have fun youuuu...errr....ahem.....but not too much...can't have you wearing yourself out now can we.....hahahaha..xx


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fantastic results mate I cant rep you at the moment so I owe you


Tar Mac



Rykard said:


> way to go :thumbup1:


Cheers



Flubs said:


> bigFella......what can I say that the others haven't already......wut a difference, make no wonder you're so happy with yourself, you've done a really fabbbbbberrrrrlous job on yourself.....my goodness if the next phase works as well as this one you is gonna be looking supertastic!
> 
> I'm glad I've been here to share the little ups and downs with ya and .....cough......put you right on all those training matters you get stuck with :blink: No....no...don't thank me.......I just can't help dispensing my greatest wisdom around the boards, ......
> 
> :laugh: Hey softie chops! Have a great great weekend....AND.....I love wotsits! Nearly as much as I love gummi bears, but no....quite...
> 
> Have fun youuuu...errr....ahem.....but not too much...can't have you wearing yourself out now can we.....hahahaha..xx


Thanks for those kind words Flubbers,it realy matters to me to hear people are genuinely happy for me,very touching indeed...a tear lodged in my eye there,must jab some test,even songs have me in tears last few days pmsl....well nearly!


----------



## Richie186

Pretty inspiring stuff in here mate. Your commitment to the cause rubs off a lot.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Pretty inspiring stuff in here mate. Your commitment to the cause rubs off a lot.


Thanks mate,i am starting to get a large swede on my shoulders,,,, :cowboy:


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Pretty inspiring stuff in here mate. Your commitment to the cause rubs off a lot.


Actualy more on that,i never do anything by half,i am one of those people who commits 100%,when my health was an issue it was out of my control,all I could do was mitigate my losses,but still move forward and never back,the worst I would do was go sideways,does that make sense?

I am a bit like Captain Kirk,he believed there was no such thing as a no win situation,you just bend the rules pmsl

I apply this philosophy to business and every day life and cannot stand negative people or people who say things like,,,,'It always happens to me',,,,,,,,,,'Just my luck'..........'one of the worst is 'It's alright for some',,,,when viewing the lifestyle of a winner,like it is not the law of averages dictating the harder I try,the more I succeed. :lol:

Ramble over and world corrected on axis,now the sun should shine!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Actualy more on that,i never do anything by half,i am one of those people who commits 100%,when my health was an issue it was out of my control,all I could do was mitigate my losses,but still move forward and never back,the worst I would do was go sideways,does that make sense?
> 
> I am a bit like Captain Kirk,he believed there was no such thing as a no win situation,you just bend the rules pmsl
> 
> I apply this philosophy to business and every day life and cannot stand negative people or people who say things like,,,,'It always happens to me',,,,,,,,,,'Just my luck'..........'one of the worst is 'It's alright for some',,,,when viewing the lifestyle of a winner,like it is not the law of averages dictating the harder I try,the more I succeed. :lol:
> 
> Ramble over and world corrected on axis,now the sun should shine!


I feel better now


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Two days of little food,plenty of water,done a little too soon realy,should have waited,but lost more fat.Abit risky as I think I went catabolic,even with high pep use.

All good though


----------



## 25434

Ullo BigFella....you didn't rant ^^^^ you said some wise words there...some people do think the world owes them a favour and won't get off their boootox to change what they have....so they deserve to be where they are in my opinion.....although, I don't mean to sound hard there....I have met some people like that and if you show them how to go forward they do it, they just don't know how....anyhow.......my little rant over aswell..heehee....

hope you had a nice day today, and that the coming is week is good to you tooo.....and about that swede on your shoulder? cut it off and mash it....yum....


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr Big.

Sooooo impressed with your progress - looking proper sharp there my friend. Mrs Big must be chuffed too. Loving the pics and loving the attitude. Have a grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat day. x


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarning shegger


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ullo BigFella....you didn't rant ^^^^ you said some wise words there...some people do think the world owes them a favour and won't get off their boootox to change what they have....so they deserve to be where they are in my opinion.....although, I don't mean to sound hard there....I have met some people like that and if you show them how to go forward they do it, they just don't know how....anyhow.......my little rant over aswell..heehee....
> 
> hope you had a nice day today, and that the coming is week is good to you tooo.....and about that swede on your shoulder? cut it off and mash it....yum....  [/quote
> 
> Lol how do you know ..."the coming is week(weak)"...there only so much I can make,she is 10 years younger than me,soon I will have to start faking my orgasm! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks Jo,i have a long way to go get where I want to be,but I have caught a real get lean bug now!
> 
> Ok ballbag?


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning mate, hope your well. Working much today??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hope your well. Working much today??


Nope I have today and tomorrow getting over last few days,dossing,need sun now!

What you upto mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

yes....yes i am x


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Nope I have today and tomorrow getting over last few days,dossing,need sun now!
> 
> What you upto mate?


Is it sh!t weather down there aswell?? It cloudy u here.

Not doing alot mate, went to take my daughter school this morning to see the street empty and no kids about!! Rang the school for them to say its closed today. Fookers didn't tell me lol. Got to entertain these bugger's now haha


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Is it sh!t weather down there aswell?? It cloudy u here.
> 
> Not doing alot mate, went to take my daughter school this morning to see the street empty and no kids about!! Rang the school for them to say its closed today. Fookers didn't tell me lol. Got to entertain these bugger's now haha


Crap and overcast,summer grey..

That will keep you busy!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Crap and overcast,summer grey..
> 
> That will keep you busy!


Same as here then.

Yeah it will keep me busy, at the min Abbi is trying to teach them to catch. Something will end up broke lol. No training today as I have decided to change my days so just cardio today. You got anything planned?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Same as here then.
> 
> Yeah it will keep me busy, at the min Abbi is trying to teach them to catch. Something will end up broke lol. No training today as I have decided to change my days so just cardio today. You got anything planned?


Shopping/playing with Mia/training is probable..


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Shopping/playing with Mia/training is probable..


Nice one!! Does Mia go Nursery or school or owt?

What training might you do? A biglbs special I hope


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...it's warm but overcast where I am. I've just started to develop a headache which is unusual for me.....I'm not dehydrated or anything ..humm...might have to resort to an tablet later...see if it goes after I've eaten lunch.....

Take care you and have a lovely day, and give lovely Mia a wee hug from me too...ya know, on the quiet so she don't wonder why some strange bird off the internet is giving her a hug an all that...hahahaha...xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weigh in at 353lbs haha! 59lbs lost....boom

13lbs until end of phase #1


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one!! Does Mia go Nursery or school or owt?
> 
> What training might you do? A biglbs special I hope


Nursery weds ,thur and Fri,then in sept School starts! 

Training will be minimal as I am running of empty tank remember! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

After three days of barely eating,today I had oats/nuts/protein

protein bar

eating rump steak with fat and two freid eggs now,heaven


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Nursery weds ,thur and Fri,then in sept School starts!
> 
> Training will be minimal as I am running of empty tank remember! :lol:





biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> After three days of barely eating,today I had oats/nuts/protein
> 
> protein bar
> 
> eating rump steak with fat and two freid eggs now,heaven


Just ordered some rump steak from musclefoods. Got 2 6/7oz for £4.50!!! Seems good to me.

I can only imagine how you feel after 3 days on next to nothing.

Might need your help later bigs, starting a 10 week challenge with some people who missed out on the one janik started so going to have to look at diet. That ok if I need you mate? Might not do but probs will lmao.


----------



## B4PJS

Just dropping in to :spam: :lol:

You are doing a cracking job mate, when do you reckon you will have those last 13lbs off by?


----------



## Therealbigbear

Popped and all i can see is lots of moaning about not eating

Whats going on?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Just ordered some rump steak from musclefoods. Got 2 6/7oz for £4.50!!! Seems good to me.
> 
> I can only imagine how you feel after 3 days on next to nothing.
> 
> Might need your help later bigs, starting a 10 week challenge with some people who missed out on the one janik started so going to have to look at diet. That ok if I need you mate? Might not do but probs will lmao.


I am here anytime you need help mate,however I am not sure you will want to carry out what I am doing now,it is pretty radical and not for the faint hearted(not that you are)however I will give you all the standard stuff to try anytime.



B4PJS said:


> Just dropping in to :spam: :lol:
> 
> You are doing a cracking job mate, when do you reckon you will have those last 13lbs off by?


Thank you,kind of you to say and welcome if you have subbed in.It will take me 3 weeks I think,though I will use assitance again in just over a weeks time,that could well put 5lb water weight back on,but it would be just water,so for actual fat loss 3 weeks is safe:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Therealbigbear said:


> Popped and all i can see is lots of moaning about not eating
> 
> Whats going on?


That thing we hate!

Hard diet mate,59lbs gone and counting pmsl

No big lifts on these carbs or lack of them.


----------



## B4PJS

biglbs said:


> Thank you,kind of you to say and welcome if you have subbed in.It will take me 3 weeks I think,though I will use assitance again in just over a weeks time,that could well put 5lb water weight back on,but it would be just water,so for actual fat loss 3 weeks is safe:thumb:


Will deffo be checking in now and again. 13lbs in 3 weeks is fukcing impressive mate, and I am sure you are bang on track for that


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> Will deffo be checking in now and again. 13lbs in 3 weeks is fukcing impressive mate, and I am sure you are bang on track for that


Mate,i am The man machine,i will simply program it in,thanks!


----------



## B4PJS

biglbs said:


> Mate,i am The man machine,i will simply program it in,thanks!


That attitude is fukcing inspirational matey  :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Keep trying to go to gym,but this lovely little 4 year old makes it impossible- :wub: ---cuddle up and watch cartoons or go to gym and do what I can do tomorrow,,,,,sorry guys there is one limit to my training drive,,,,Mia:wub:


----------



## Richie186

Priorities well in order mate.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Priorities well in order mate.


Bless her she has a headache too....:no:


----------



## B4PJS

biglbs said:


> Bless her she has a headache too....:no:


Hope the cartoons and cuddles help her feel better


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> Hope the cartoons and cuddles help her feel better


 :thumb :cheers buddy


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I am here anytime you need help mate,however I am not sure you will want to carry out what I am doing now,it is pretty radical and not for the faint hearted(not that you are)however I will give you all the standard stuff to try anytime


Nice one big man, I am not going to the crazy level you have with regards to diet!! I will happily say I couldn't do that!! I just want to re work my diet so its going to get the best in 10 weeks. Need to lose some serious BF  When your free we will have to have a chat in my journal as diet is there anyway lol.

Hope Mia is feeling better now!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one big man, I am not going to the crazy level you have with regards to diet!! I will happily say I couldn't do that!! I just want to re work my diet so its going to get the best in 10 weeks. Need to lose some serious BF  When your free we will have to have a chat in my journal as diet is there anyway lol.
> 
> Hope Mia is feeling better now!!


Ok mate,summons me when needed,like Aladin I will arrive .....

Thanks buddy,she was sick as temp now! :crying:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Ok mate,summons me when needed,like Aladin I will arrive .....
> 
> Thanks buddy,she was sick as temp now! :crying:


Nice one mate!! I will give you a shout in a min once I am out of here 

You need to give her the godsend(calpol to us grown ups lol) and that might help!! Its the worst thing when kids are ill, there isn't much you can do really but feel like your not doing enough.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...quick one to say hello as I'm having pc problems today at work.....have a good day and hope mia is feeling a little better today.x


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey there Mr Big - Sorry to here about the little lady - must completely suck, then again, with you as her dad, I am sure she feels better already. Now settle down and put on The Lion King - nothing like a good blub to make you feel better, and you can sing along to Hakuna Matata....x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...quick one to say hello as I'm having pc problems today at work.....have a good day and hope mia is feeling a little better today.x


Hi darling ,take it easy,Mia has a bug!



bluejoanna said:


> Hey there Mr Big - Sorry to here about the little lady - must completely suck, then again, with you as her dad, I am sure she feels better already. Now settle down and put on The Lion King - nothing like a good blub to make you feel better, and you can sing along to Hakuna Matata....x


Aww,thanks,i do my best,she has been sick too and is making all the little I am ill noises

!


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry to hear that mate, hated it when mine were poorly, there are just some things you cant kiss better.


----------



## Big_Al13

Subbed - Great progress pal, pictures don't do you justice, and seeing as I've only been able to skim over a few pages in my lunch break you've got some seriously good work ethic going on. It's paying off so keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Big_Al13 said:


> Subbed - Great progress pal, pictures don't do you justice, and seeing as I've only been able to skim over a few pages in my lunch break you've got some seriously good work ethic going on. It's paying off so keep it up. :thumb:


Thanks mate,nice to have you in here,keep em peeled:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bent over rows into waist

100k x 10 x 10

Wide grip pulldowns

stack x 12 x 3

Seated rows

Stack x 12 x 2

Biceps

Dumbell 3 x 10

Done in 25mins blowing out my arriss!


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bent over rows into waist
> 
> 100k x 10 x 10
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> stack x 12 x 3
> 
> Seated rows
> 
> Stack x 12 x 2
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Dumbell 3 x 10
> 
> Done in 25mins blowing out my arriss!


Bloody hell quick time training there bud

Strong pulldowns though


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Bloody hell quick time training there bud
> 
> Strong pulldowns though


The idea is to put myself into meltdown,it did,massive hit effect!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bent over rows into waist
> 
> 100k x 10 x 10
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> stack x 12 x 3
> 
> Seated rows
> 
> Stack x 12 x 2
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Dumbell 3 x 10
> 
> Done in 25mins blowing out my arriss!


You big strong ****er! Keep up the good work biggie


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> You big strong ****er! Keep up the good work biggie


Cheers mate,feeling less biggie these days:lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,feeling less biggie these days:lol:


Hey you! you may be gittin' smaller but you'll always be hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooge to me mister!!!

hoooge in the heart.......that is......


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey you! you may be gittin' smaller but you'll always be hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooge to me mister!!!
> 
> You realy are my little angel,gonna have to get down your way one day with my family and buy you tea and cakes on that wonderful beach xx
> 
> hoooge in the heart.......that is......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lovely sesh mate, that 10x10 rows...I'm about to flick over to some German volume training soon....killer


----------



## Big_Al13

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,nice to have you in here,keep em peeled:thumb:


Will do big man, you've got some epic strength there 100kg x 100 reps that's bonkers!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Lovely sesh mate, that 10x10 rows...I'm about to flick over to some German volume training soon....killer


It has it's place for cutting up and getting blood flow high,though it realy ain't my type of thing,but needs must!



Big_Al13 said:


> Will do big man, you've got some epic strength there 100kg x 100 reps that's bonkers!


Thanks mate,i am actualy as weak as I get right now due to practicaly no food and off cycle,it should be at least 120k on that bar:rolleyes:


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...have a great day today..good to hear Mia is enjoying cocopops...hahaha...clearly feeling better then...yum! Toodles..


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning mate, hope Mia is better now.

You have much planned for the day?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...have a great day today..good to hear Mia is enjoying cocopops...hahaha...clearly feeling better then...yum! Toodles..


Yes back to her usual cheeky self!

Have a great one babe xx



paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hope Mia is better now.
> 
> You have much planned for the day?


Paperwork and listing camper on ebay,train later,you mate?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Yes back to her usual cheeky self!
> 
> Have a great one babe xx
> 
> Paperwork and listing camper on ebay,train later,you mate?


Send me the item number, might help you out :whistling: lol

Got pull training later and waiting for musclefoods delivery aswell. What training are you planning? Or should that be not planning and doing what your body tells you lol.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Send me the item number, might help you out :whistling: lol
> 
> Got pull training later and waiting for musclefoods delivery aswell. What training are you planning? Or should that be not planning and doing what your body tells you lol.


Thanks mate but it will be classified listing pmsl

10 x 10 on cards again!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bent over rows into waist
> 
> 100k x 10 x 10
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> stack x 12 x 3
> 
> Seated rows
> 
> Stack x 12 x 2
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Dumbell 3 x 10
> 
> Done in 25mins blowing out my arriss!


Bloomin' eck! 25 min? Does that count as cardio?


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Bloomin' eck! 25 min? Does that count as cardio?


It felt like everything all at oncepmsl


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Women!i get in from training fooked,needing a protein drink,feeling a bit sick and starts asking me fookin questions about a form that has been sat here a month awaiting her to fill it in,,,,,LEAVE ME THE FOOK ALONE!,,,when will they learn,avoid me for 15 mins while I eat and fill log in.

Shoulders

10 x 10 shoulder press on smithy at 70k,last two sets I didn't make but managed 8 and 7 respectively.

2 light upright rows

above done in 11 mins! 40 secs rest or so....

50kg dumbells 5 sets of 12 shrugs strict and hold done....blowing again! 

Because this is so brief I feel like I am cheating or being lazy but just after doing it I don't!

Not sure I like it though..


----------



## B4PJS

Dude, you are a proper mentalist with these workouts. Good on ya!


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> Dude, you are a proper mentalist with these workouts. Good on ya!


I realy feel that I am not pushing enough here at mo mate,but need to remember I am just off cycle of fast acting and have only one trt sus in my system,so I am gonna be weak and down on output,for one more week anyway


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I realy feel that I am not pushing enough here at mo mate,but need to remember I am just off cycle of fast acting and have only one trt sus in my system,so I am gonna be weak and down on output,for one more week anyway


Natty scum

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Screwed up on carb up today ate too much realy and all wrong stuff,then a couple of brandy's,but the breaking news is ,I realy don't like the feeling booze gives me anymore,happy days as it has been weeks since I had more than a glass of red with tea!Don't want to like it!


----------



## biglbs

Ah yes also should have mentioned that this 10 x 10 has killed my mid/upper back and can feel delts and traps on route to pain as I type all good:blowme:


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Natty scum
> 
> X2
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Davey666

Looking good tanker Tom :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Looking good tanker Tom :thumbup1:


Cheers Dave,i hope everything is good your end,i see you are still hanging in there,injuries seem better?


----------



## Ash1981

You train at home then buddy?


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Cheers Dave,i hope everything is good your end,i see you are still hanging in there,injuries seem better?


All is good here, Injury is good, just the odd twinge. Just a couple of downfalls at the moment now, and that is sticking to diet and last Friday a work accident again lol but fighting through


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...hummm...couple of brandies hey?....hee hee....I must admit, I like to kick back with a good single malt on a saturday night sometimes....yum! with ice in a nice crystal glass...tinkling away...lovely...only a small one though or I get sloshed...humph! lightweight..hahahaha

Have a lovely day BigFella....


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> You train at home then buddy?


No mate,spit and sawdust gym southend on sea!



Davey666 said:


> All is good here, Injury is good, just the odd twinge. Just a couple of downfalls at the moment now, and that is sticking to diet and last Friday a work accident again lol but fighting through


Another accident!What now ffs?



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...hummm...couple of brandies hey?....hee hee....I must admit, I like to kick back with a good single malt on a saturday night sometimes....yum! with ice in a nice crystal glass...tinkling away...lovely...only a small one though or I get sloshed...humph! lightweight..hahahaha
> 
> Have a lovely day BigFella....


You too babe,hope you have a smasher xx


----------



## B4PJS

Morning Biggie, how's tricks?


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> Another accident!What now ffs?


Short staffed at work so I jumped on a truck and started loading a trailer and thee top pallet got caught and flew ot me lol... I managed to jump out of the way but the pallet managed to whack me in the right elbow. TBH it aint that bad now..


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> Morning Biggie, how's tricks?


Had the sh1ts for three days,thought it was diet,but feel sick and temp too,not bad enough to miss training 10 x 10 chest is the deal with triceps think I will try for 100-120 k flat bench on this:sneaky2:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Had the sh1ts for three days,thought it was diet,but feel sick and temp too,not bad enough to miss training 10 x 10 chest is the deal with triceps think I will try for 100-120 k flat bench on this:sneaky2:


10X10 @ 120KG!!!!!! 120kg is more than more bloody PB and your repping it for 10 sets lol. Animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You think you caught what Mia had?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> 10X10 @ 120KG!!!!!! 120kg is more than more bloody PB and your repping it for 10 sets lol. Animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You think you caught what Mia had?


Gotta do it yet pmsl!

Yes mate I think so...


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Gotta do it yet pmsl!
> 
> Yes mate I think so...


I am sure you will mate!!!! Might need a spotter though lol.

Did you sort that form for Mrs Lbs? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I am sure you will mate!!!! Might need a spotter though lol.
> 
> Did you sort that form for Mrs Lbs? :whistling:


Did I fook,let her do it ,she put me in a right mood! :cursing:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Did I fook,let her do it ,she put me in a right mood! :cursing:


Haha, I haven't got the bollox to p!ss Abbi off. Not worth losing my tackle lmao!!!!

Much more planned for the day??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, I haven't got the bollox to p!ss Abbi off. Not worth losing my tackle lmao!!!!
> 
> Much more planned for the day??


Usual crap,got 2 days cardio and 0 carbs/fats on me from tonight! mg:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Last meal before torture

two large home made chilli and ginger salmon fish cakes with home made chicken tikka and salami


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Usual crap,got 2 days cardio and 0 carbs/fats on me from tonight! mg:





biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Last meal before torture
> 
> two large home made chilli and ginger salmon fish cakes with home made chicken tikka and salami


Wow!! You really are determined to shift some poundage aren't you bigs. The homemade tikka sounds good but not keen on salmon so can't comment there.

It like being on death row and having your final meal before the green mile lol.


----------



## Big_Al13

Afternoon big man, that bench is tidy @ 120kg. I can rep out 5 or so but 10x10.... You're a beast ha ha! Good work pal. :thumb:

Hopefully the flu won't drain the good intentions out of you. I know it does me sometimes.


----------



## Ash1981

So it's just protein from now until bed then mate?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Wow!! You really are determined to shift some poundage aren't you bigs. The homemade tikka sounds good but not keen on salmon so can't comment there.
> 
> It like being on death row and having your final meal before the green mile lol.







It's strange you should mention that,my favourite film of all time,very close to my heart.


----------



## biglbs

Big_Al13 said:


> Afternoon big man, that bench is tidy @ 120kg. I can rep out 5 or so but 10x10.... You're a beast ha ha! Good work pal. :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully the flu won't drain the good intentions out of you. I know it does me sometimes.


It will take more than a bit of ill to stop Biglbs my friendThanks in advance !



ash1981 said:


> So it's just protein from now until bed then mate?


And for next 36 to 48 hrs ,basically as long as I can with cardio regularly of course!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

CHEST 10 X 10 FLAT BENCH

Managed 8 sets at 100k last two reps of set 8 I needed help so dropped to 60k for last two sets but did 14 and 12 reps so all good,massive pump,loads of guys staring and saying I looked massive

All done in 19 mins ,it is mental.


----------



## Ash1981

What you do for cardio bud?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope you feel better soon Mr. Jingles


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> What you do for cardio bud?


Sex mate,got a good static bike but hate it....:lol:Keeps Mrs Lbs lookin chipper too:thumb:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Mr. Jingles


I am ok today thanks mate,though only had 2 protein drinks and a bit of chicken since yesterday lunch!


----------



## Richie186

Glad you're feeling a bit better mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

sent you a PM mate


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....have a good weekend...it's utterly pooping down here....booo! ...


----------



## Keeks

Hope you're well and have a fab weekend!!!! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Glad you're feeling a bit better mate.


Cheers mate



BestBefore1989 said:


> sent you a PM mate


Ta



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....have a good weekend...it's utterly pooping down here....booo! ...


A bit here but we didn't see much....Cardio in operationEnjoy down time babe xx



Keeks said:


> Hope you're well and have a fab weekend!!!! :thumb:


Thanks Keeky Quarklet,you too my dear xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

12 hours more fasting,had four whey shakes in last two days,will have one more later,cardio high as usual

Used a lot of high dose peps every 5 hours,defo eaten fat of me,i recon I will see sub 350lbs this week all goes well,tonight I mat have a chicken tikka on bone with salad.


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Ta
> 
> A bit here but we didn't see much....Cardio in operationEnjoy down time babe xx
> 
> Thanks Keeky Quarklet,you too my dear xx


Morning mate, how you feeling on with the lack of food??

Much planned except cardio haha


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, how you feeling on with the lack of food??
> 
> Much planned except cardio haha


Used to it now mate,easy to focus on how well it works at blubber destruction,the peps defo help lots,allowing me to get energy from fat far easier,it realy helps,i don't feel this system would work without Tbh

Just cardio and rest now it is weekend time! You?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Used to it now mate,easy to focus on how well it works at blubber destruction,the peps defo help lots,allowing me to get energy from fat far easier,it realy helps,i don't feel this system would work without Tbh
> 
> Just cardio and rest now it is weekend time! You?


Not alot really today till this evening. Got to go to my mum's wedding reception at 7ish but won't be staying to long, should be home for 10. Can't stand parties lol.

Is Mia recovered now?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Not alot really today till this evening. Got to go to my mum's wedding reception at 7ish but won't be staying to long, should be home for 10. Can't stand parties lol.
> 
> Is Mia recovered now?


LoL,don't blame you buddy

Mia all good and so am I now,nasty that.

How are your family mate?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> LoL,don't blame you buddy
> 
> Mia all good and so am I now,nasty that.
> 
> How are your family mate?


We are great thanks, kids decided to thrash their room this morning so are still there tidying it lol. They ain't coming down till its done haha.

Glad you are both well again, nothing worse than being ill when your baby is ill aswell.

You planning on the van anytime soon?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> We are great thanks, kids decided to thrash their room this morning so are still there tidying it lol. They ain't coming down till its done haha.
> 
> Glad you are both well again, nothing worse than being ill when your baby is ill aswell.
> 
> You planning on the van anytime soon?


Little soddusses aren't they bless...

If only we could have some summer,i think those few brighter days were it,pmsl


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Little soddusses aren't they bless...
> 
> If only we could have some summer,i think those few brighter days were it,pmsl


They are little buggers lol, had cup of tea and biscuits for breekie and one is caked in chocolate haha. Our the weekend treat they have 

I know, I have a feeling it is over now  Won't be going to the van this year anyway so not to bad, saving to go to double j's villa now


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> They are little buggers lol, had cup of tea and biscuits for breekie and one is caked in chocolate haha. Our the weekend treat they have
> 
> I know, I have a feeling it is over now  Won't be going to the van this year anyway so not to bad, saving to go to double j's villa now


By all accounts it is lovely,so are those guys Imo


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> By all accounts it is lovely,so are those guys Imo


He seems like a top bloke! I am unable to give an exact date yet due to not knowing flight dates and he is happy to wait and I can let him know. Most people aren't like that and want dates or no booking. Flights are killing me at the minute, over £1200 at the minute!!! Hoping they will drop to under £1k towards christmas. Still not bad for 2 adults and 3 kiddies.

You go abroad much mate?


----------



## MattGriff

paulandabbi said:


> He seems like a top bloke! I am unable to give an exact date yet due to not knowing flight dates and he is happy to wait and I can let him know. Most people aren't like that and want dates or no booking. Flights are killing me at the minute, over £1200 at the minute!!! Hoping they will drop to under £1k towards christmas. Still not bad for 2 adults and 3 kiddies.
> 
> You go abroad much mate?


That avatar is sooooo bloody distracting!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> He seems like a top bloke! I am unable to give an exact date yet due to not knowing flight dates and he is happy to wait and I can let him know. Most people aren't like that and want dates or no booking. Flights are killing me at the minute, over £1200 at the minute!!! Hoping they will drop to under £1k towards christmas. Still not bad for 2 adults and 3 kiddies.
> 
> You go abroad much mate?


Never mate,planes are too small,i didn't fit when 18 stone!


----------



## paulandabbi

MattGriff said:


> That avatar is sooooo bloody distracting!


This coming from a man who's avatar says about fingering a priest lmao. Mine is very enjoyable though and brightens up every thread I go in haha


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Never mate,planes are too small,i didn't fit when 18 stone!


I imagine your right, better get on a cut I am 19st4 at the minute lol.

You could get to that villa by ferry but would take a couple of days. I haven't been abroad in years but I want the kids to see it.


----------



## MattGriff

paulandabbi said:


> This coming from a man who's avatar says about fingering a priest lmao. Mine is very enjoyable though and brightens up every thread I go in haha


Ha ha, I wasn't complaining...salivating more like


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I imagine your right, better get on a cut I am 19st4 at the minute lol.
> 
> You could get to that villa by ferry but would take a couple of days. I haven't been abroad in years but I want the kids to see it.


And full of foreigners!





sound like him don't I?


----------



## paulandabbi

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha, I wasn't complaining...salivating more like


Good man, might get a new one up for a change. Don't worry it will be Abbi not my sexy self lol.


----------



## biglbs

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha, I wasn't complaining...salivating more like


Exactly,half my journal is now salivating fodder:lol: what a shame


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> And full of foreigners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sound like him don't I?


Haha, this is very true!!! Abbi said don't get her started on that lmao. Once she pops she don't stop lol.


----------



## MattGriff

paulandabbi said:


> Good man, might get a new one up for a change. Don't worry it will be Abbi not my sexy self lol.


Good stuff, free test boosters!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> And full of foreigners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sound like him don't I?


Rofl... classic


----------



## RichieG87

Keep up the good work mate. *NEVER GIVE IN *


----------



## biglbs

RichieG87 said:


> Keep up the good work mate. *NEVER GIVE IN *


You read my motto then!Thanks for popping in..


----------



## biglbs

Ok today I was getting very tired so allowed a ten ounce sirloin-fat off,chicken to come yet...mmm


----------



## Richie186

Sirloin this end too mate. Food of the gods.


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Ok today I was getting very tired so allowed a ten ounce sirloin-fat off,chicken to come yet...mmm


 Nice

I eventually indulged in a chicken & lamb kebab to get me going again lol


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Sirloin this end too mate. Food of the gods.


Btw that looks badas5 avi pic buddy

!


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Nice
> 
> I eventually indulged in a chicken & lamb kebab to get me going again lol


Nothing wrong with that picture ,,,,nomnom


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Btw that looks badas5 avi pic buddy
> 
> !


 Cheers mate.

need to get that thickness of the erectors back again.

Lost some when I list5ned to strength trainers & started doing full range deads

I'm back to partials for good


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> need to get that thickness of the erectors back again.
> 
> Lost some when I list5ned to strength trainers & started doing full range deads
> 
> I'm back to partials for good


Do you do rack pulls and stop short at top to keep load on or.....?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Do you do rack pulls and stop short at top to keep load on or.....?


Exactly that mate,

however

recently I've started them from a standing position (can grab more weight) then lowering just below knee then back up


----------



## xpower

The pressure on the muscles is immense & just what I'm after


----------



## xpower

like that only I start @ the top (was 2011 so weights aint much lol )


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> The pressure on the muscles is immense & just what I'm after


Well you have some of the best erectors around imo(when back to your way of doing)so I will try to emulate your efforts as mine are weak due to my back issues!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Well you have some of the best erectors around imo(when back to your way of doing)so I will try to emulate your efforts as mine are weak due to my back issues!


 Many thanks mate,a compliment from you means allot as your a true Gent.  :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Btw that looks badas5 avi pic buddy
> 
> !


Thanks mate. Push pull legs worked a treat for me. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Push pull legs worked a treat for me. :thumbup1:


Most of my training days I use ppl,but over 8 days,with Hit principle

I am enjoying 10 x 10 at mo,but cannot get used to it being so little...


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Many thanks mate,a compliment from you means allot as your a true Gent.  :beer: :thumb:


Have some reps to ,truth is truth!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Most of my training days I use ppl,but over 8 days,with Hit principle
> 
> I am enjoying 10 x 10 at mo,but cannot get used to it being so little...


10x10 is an odd one to get used too isn't it.

I've settled on a high volume but not 10x10 now.

My main sets are now 10x6 then assistance exercises

seems to hit all the targets for me


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Most of my training days I use ppl,but over 8 days,with Hit principle
> 
> I am enjoying 10 x 10 at mo,but cannot get used to it being so little...


10x10 is immense. When I tried it I found I needed to increase the amount of rest days I was taking not to mention the amount of cals I needed. Fair play for doing it, it was too hard for me in the long run.


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> 10x10 is an odd one to get used too isn't it.
> 
> I've settled on a high volume but not 10x10 now.
> 
> My main sets are now 10x6 the assistance exercises
> 
> seems to hit all the targets for me


I may need to tweak it later we will see


----------



## xpower

Richie186 said:


> 10x10 is immense. When I tried it I found I needed to increase the amount of rest days I was taking not to mention the amount of cals I needed. Fair play for doing it, it was too hard for me in the long run.


 Fries the CNS quickly if ya don't get the cals in doesn't it


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> 10x10 is immense. When I tried it I found I needed to increase the amount of rest days I was taking not to mention the amount of cals I needed. Fair play for doing it, it was too hard for me in the long run.


As the Lbs come off I must increase the loading and calorific needs to keep them coming off!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> I may need to tweak it later we will see


 Indeed mate.

I Start a program,but eventually I tweak it for my goals/body as one size doesn't fit all


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> 10x10 is immense. When I tried it I found I needed to increase the amount of rest days I was taking not to mention the amount of cals I needed. Fair play for doing it, it was too hard for me in the long run.


I think the secret is not to get carried away and put loads of assistance or cardio with it on low cals,what you think?


----------



## Richie186

Maybe cut cardio out all together. Like rich says, it fried cns and think it was a case of overload on my part. The amount of fat burned on 10x10 just from tut must be high so if I done it again I'd make sure it was the only training I done, no cardio or rugby.


----------



## 25434

Richie186 said:


> *Maybe cut cardio out all together.* Like rich says, it fried cns and think it was a case of overload on my part. The amount of fat burned on 10x10 just from tut must be high so if I done it again I'd make sure it was the only training I done, no cardio or rugby.


Hummmmm....now....I must be hallucinating cos I'm sure I just read richie186 telling slim Jim mcsleeeeeeeeeeem to cut out cardio?

One can barely believes ones eyes m'lud.......heeeheeee.....

Yeahhhhh BigFella....now I get the chance to tell YOU to cut the cardio...:laugh: :laugh:......gufffaaawwwwwww......

Everybody knows you don't need cardio to get your figure! :tongue:

Xx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I think the secret is not to get carried away and put loads of assistance or cardio with it on low cals,what you think?


I was going to say this myself....natch...... :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## Richie186

Noooooo!!! I wasn't saying that! Only from my perspective would I cut cardio, I haven't the stamina to do both gvt and cardio. Doubt ill ever be in a position to offer BL advice!!!


----------



## 25434

Richie186 said:


> Noooooo!!! I wasn't saying that! Only from my perspective would I cut cardio, I haven't the stamina to do both gvt and cardio. Doubt ill ever be in a position to offer BL advice!!!


Hahahaaaaaa....gotcha! Of course you weren't :innocent: and don't worry bout offering hoooooge chappie workout advice, he's alllllllllways asking me for my professional advice on these thing.... :whistling:

Me and softie chops like this....(inserts crossed finger smilie).........on all things iron........you just go right ahead and tell him!

Hehe....runs like the wind out of the journal leaving richie186 quaking in his best Saturday pants in case softie choppers sees what he said! Nerrrrrrrrr...haha.....


----------



## Richie186

You're a naughty flubs this evening! Run, but I will find you! (Laughs manically like a Bond villain)


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Maybe cut cardio out all together. Like rich says, it fried cns and think it was a case of overload on my part. The amount of fat burned on 10x10 just from tut must be high so if I done it again I'd make sure it was the only training I done, no cardio or rugby.


Well that was my thinking too,having only done a week of it,i am quietly confident I could use pre-exhaust techniques to up the anti on any areas I feel need it,but would not venture more on restricted cals.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Maybe cut cardio out all together. Like rich says, it fried cns and think it was a case of overload on my part. The amount of fat burned on 10x10 just from tut must be high so if I done it again I'd make sure it was the only training I done, no cardio or rugby.


YOU DO REALISE WHAT MY CARDIO IS!?!?!?! :cursing: NEVER read again NEVER!


----------



## Richie186

Ha! Yes mate. Mrs lbs wouldn't like you cutting it out would she. Lol


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Noooooo!!! I wasn't saying that! Only from my perspective would I cut cardio, I haven't the stamina to do both gvt and cardio. Doubt ill ever be in a position to offer BL advice!!!


I was asking for your thoughts though...


----------



## flinty90

Morning big bro. hope all is still going great for you big man X


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hahahaaaaaa....gotcha! Of course you weren't :innocent: and don't worry bout offering hoooooge chappie workout advice, he's alllllllllways asking me for my professional advice on these thing.... :whistling:
> 
> Me and softie chops like this....(inserts crossed finger smilie).........on all things iron........you just go right ahead and tell him!
> 
> Hehe....runs like the wind out of the journal leaving richie186 quaking in his best Saturday pants in case softie choppers sees what he said! Nerrrrrrrrr...haha.....





Richie186 said:


> You're a naughty flubs this evening! Run, but I will find you! (Laughs manically like a Bond villain)


Get a room:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh and flubblet,you are negged........well nearly ,,,,i'll settle for one big hug and of course any advice you could offer' hands on' for my cardio


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Ha! Yes mate. Mrs lbs wouldn't like you cutting it out would she. Lol


I would be a right wonker in her eyes,prolly for ever and the postman would lose weight fast next,then get fired for getting no further than our house on his rounds! :lol:


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> I would be a right wonker in her eyes,prolly for ever and the postman would lose weight fast next,then get fired for getting no further than our house on his rounds! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning big bro. hope all is still going great for you big man X


Morning rock star yes mate,feeling confident I may get sub 350lbs this week,but near the expected sticking point at 342lbs so slowing,i have allowed another 3or 4 weeks to get there,ending stage #1.

How is everything with you mate,i do hope you're ok and things look up


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Morning rock star yes mate,feeling confident I may get sub 350lbs this week,but near the expected sticking point at 342lbs so slowing,i have allowed another 3or 4 weeks to get there,ending stage #1.
> 
> How is everything with you mate,i do hope you're ok and things look up


great work mate , i may take some diet tips from you then lol... im ok mate just trying to find my feet in the new situation as you know mate, routine has gone a little bit haywire trying to get my head around it all but im almost still on track X


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning mate, hows it going? I assume plenty of cardio has been happening


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Get a room:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh and flubblet,you are negged........well nearly ,,,,i'll settle for one big hug and of course any advice you could offer' hands on' for my cardio


I'm nearly negged? mg: :sneaky2: :wub: :laugh:

No advice on the cardio.....cough.....hee hee...you naughty thing! Haha


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> great work mate , i may take some diet tips from you then lol... im ok mate just trying to find my feet in the new situation as you know mate, routine has gone a little bit haywire trying to get my head around it all but im almost still on track X


Mate I am glad you're keeping upbeat as much as poss. To keep up training and diet will only serve as a good thing with something happening in your life in a positive manner,the more good results you get the better you will feel,keep at my friend I am on the end of that phone line anytime too xx


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows it going? I assume plenty of cardio has been happening


Yes mate,though my fuel tanks(both)were on fumes at onbe point so a bit of red meat(no pun)was needed to assist me!

Today I have had whey/green tea/7 choc biscuits,2 cans of tuna with olives and roast red peppers/fresh ground black pepper so far.



Flubs said:


> I'm nearly negged? mg: :sneaky2: :wub: :laugh:
> 
> No advice on the cardio.....cough.....hee hee...you naughty thing! Haha


But flubby baby you didn't even look!

Perhaps a video ,you know like you do for deads etc,i will do one for you later:innocent: :whistling:


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,though my fuel tanks(both)were on fumes at onbe point so a bit of red meat(no pun)was needed to assist me!
> 
> Today I have had whey/green tea/7 choc biscuits,2 cans of tuna with olives and roast red peppers/fresh ground black pepper so far.
> 
> But flubby baby you didn't even look!
> 
> Perhaps a video ,you know like you do for deads etc,i will do one for you later:innocent: :whistling:


Haha, sounds like a lot of fun if you used the reserve tank aswell :lol:

Food sounds good, going to pig a bit later I think when I stop feeling so sick :thumbdown:

Much planned for today mate?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, sounds like a lot of fun if you used the reserve tank aswell :lol:
> 
> Food sounds good, going to pig a bit later I think when I stop feeling so sick :thumbdown:
> 
> Much planned for today mate?


Yes keeping carbs zero (remember biscuits)until roast later,i will only have 2 or 3 spuds during that but half the rib..May boil some eggs to snack on..


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Yes keeping carbs zero (remember biscuits)until roast later,i will only have 2 or 3 spuds during that but half the rib..May boil some eggs to snack on..


Mmmmmm I need a roast dinner later! Better get seeing what I can get together for a nice meal before diet. Might have to be steak, chips, onion rings, mushrooms and pepper sauce. I have all of that in and would need to go shopping for a roast and I can't be ars3d haha.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Will do another sus today for trt,as 12 days since last gonna put ethanate with it too,basicaly getting ready for next weekend when upping gear same parabolan/prop base but the trt will not be stopped during or after it unlike previous times when I have,also the trt level will be sus/ethanate every 7 days for first three weeks of 4 week course,dropping to every 14 days from week 3 and onward.This will make a big difference to muscle sparing and fullness I hope,will put protein up to 400g/day too.

Things will start to change in next 5 weeks big time,ready for phase #2


----------



## biglbs

Just realised I have only 10 weeks until birthday,the next 10 are gonna be mad,keep tuned in batfolk!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Just realised I have only 10 weeks until birthday,the next 10 are gonna be mad,keep tuned in batfolk!


10 weeks and 3 days till my birthday aswell then


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Will do another sus today for trt,as 12 days since last gonna put ethanate with it too,basicaly getting ready for next weekend when upping gear same parabolan/prop base but the trt will not be stopped during or after it unlike previous times when I have,also the trt level will be sus/ethanate every 7 days for first three weeks of 4 week course,dropping to every 14 days from week 3 and onward.This will make a big difference to muscle sparing and fullness I hope,will put protein up to 400g/day too.
> 
> Things will start to change in next 5 weeks big time,ready for phase #2


Back to the test and ten then mate :thumb:

LOL It feels like I've been off it forever.

I understand the decrease in the administration of the prop after week 3 as the increased volume of sus administered will have kicked in but why decrease the sus as well?

Surely if you ran the sus weekly for the entire 4 weeks there would then be sufficient long-ester testosterone to serve as trt for the following 4 weeks off?

Just asking, I know you know how your body reacts but that seems to make sense to me.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back to the test and ten then mate :thumb:
> 
> LOL It feels like I've been off it forever.
> 
> I understand the decrease in the administration of the prop after week 3 as the increased volume of sus administered will have kicked in but why decrease the sus as well?
> 
> Surely if you ran the sus weekly for the entire 4 weeks there would then be sufficient long-ester testosterone to serve as trt for the following 4 weeks off?
> 
> Just asking, I know you know how your body reacts but that seems to make sense to me.


No mate,i am not backing off on prop at all,just eth and sus,i want the level of them dropping by the end of week 4,so trt will be lower during off phase topping sus and eth up every 14 days from then on.Though looking at my time constraints I may not reduce the trt at all now, however bear in mind that sus and eth both work for around two weeks,so after a few weeks active eth and sus are equal to near a gram at any one time.I am not sure I want that for 10 weeks,i thought I had about 13weeks until I looked,so I may yet rethink putting in another compound too.


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> 10 weeks and 3 days till my birthday aswell then


Date?


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Date?


Mine is the 6th of sept  My wedding anniversary on the 6th aswell


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Mine is the 6th of sept  My wedding anniversary on the 6th aswell


Us Virgo's are such nice folk Imo


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Us Virgo's are such nice folk Imo


Fully agree mate  No nicer people than us!!


----------



## biglbs

k:rockon:

Ok stealth mode has surrounded my leg sessions for a while,as I could not squat due to flexibility and back,in fact most things agrivated the constant back pain I was experiencing,i knew the only thing that would hlp was weight loss and then return to it and try again,which I did a while ago ,same thing it just got worse each time.

So it has stopped hurting now I am not carrying a 60k dumbbell on my back all day long pmsl

so they are in,light for now and will build up as time goes by,i intend no other leg exercises other than the king of all for the coming...

Proud to say LEG DAY

5 x 10 @ 60k

5 x 10 @ 100k

Performed with 1 min between sets mainy,though needed a bit longer here and there:lol:

On free weight in a squat rack once again....yippppeee!


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> k:rockon:
> 
> Ok stealth mode has surrounded my leg sessions for a while,as I could not squat due to flexibility and back,in fact most things agrivated the constant back pain I was experiencing,i knew the only thing that would hlp was weight loss and then return to it and try again,which I did a while ago ,same thing it just got worse each time.
> 
> So it has stopped hurting now I am not carrying a 60k dumbbell on my back all day long pmsl
> 
> so they are in,light for now and will build up as time goes by,i intend no other leg exercises other than the king of all for the coming...
> 
> Proud to say LEG DAY
> 
> 5 x 10 @ 60k
> 
> 5 x 10 @ 100k
> 
> Performed with 1 min between sets mainy,though needed a bit longer here and there:lol:
> 
> On free weight in a squat rack once again....yippppeee!


Legs on a Sunday fella???

Commitment


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> k:rockon:
> 
> Ok stealth mode has surrounded my leg sessions for a while,as I could not squat due to flexibility and back,in fact most things agrivated the constant back pain I was experiencing,i knew the only thing that would hlp was weight loss and then return to it and try again,which I did a while ago ,same thing it just got worse each time.
> 
> So it has stopped hurting now I am not carrying a 60k dumbbell on my back all day long pmsl
> 
> so they are in,light for now and will build up as time goes by,i intend no other leg exercises other than the king of all for the coming...
> 
> Proud to say LEG DAY
> 
> 5 x 10 @ 60k
> 
> 5 x 10 @ 100k
> 
> Performed with 1 min between sets mainy,though needed a bit longer here and there:lol:
> 
> On free weight in a squat rack once again....yippppeee!


Awesome news mate :thumb:

I take it your doing an Olympic squat (high bar) to force the effort onto your quads and away from your back?

LOL make sure your jeans are loose enough


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Legs on a Sunday fella???
> 
> Commitment


Insanity!

The more I do the more I want to do,but Sundays are normaly a no/no!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Awesome news mate :thumb:
> 
> I take it your doing an Olympic squat (high bar) to force the effort onto your quads and away from your back?
> 
> LOL make sure your jeans are loose enough


Yes mate,they hurt now,,,,,You realy won't like legs with me,the way I am heading at the mo,i love em!


----------



## Guest

Alright biglbs, I've popped here like requested lol.

Would be great to here your opinion on the parabolan, going to have a quick scoot over this thread also


----------



## biglbs

Spawn of Haney said:


> Alright biglbs, I've popped here like requested lol.
> 
> Would be great to here your opinion on the parabolan, going to have a quick scoot over this thread also


Hello mate,i didn't want to spam hunters out ,so these parabolan are they in a box of five?Individule amps?By Alpha?

What you gonna run the four amps with per week and when?


----------



## Guest

Well I want my next cycle to be pharma only so was going to go with deca.

Someone mentioned though how good the AP tren hex was.

Not sure how many in a box as my source only sells in multiples of 10.

I am aware they are the Mumbai ones though.

Looking to run alongside 3ml of cidoteston ew.


----------



## biglbs

Spawn of Haney said:


> Well I want my next cycle to be pharma only so was going to go with deca.
> 
> Someone mentioned though how good the AP tren hex was.
> 
> Not sure how many in a box as my source only sells in multiples of 10.
> 
> I am aware they are the Mumbai ones though.
> 
> Looking to run alongside 3ml of cidoteston ew.


Ok well providing they are Alpha they are spot on,4 is a good dose,2 every 4 days is the route,run also proviron it is very under rated and works well with tren h/test,i get no water or sides at all and run four weeks on two off,as using Alpha propionate 200mg EOD,make sure the test is proper too,i would only use Alpha at mo,so much else is under dosed,hence you hear,2g of this and that being run,good gear=low claimed dose=results.Sub in here as this coming weekend sees the start of a kick ass 10 weeks mate!


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Ok well providing they are Alpha they are spot on,4 is a good dose,2 every 4 days is the route,run also proviron it is very under rated and works well with tren h/test,i get no water or sides at all and run four weeks on two off,as using Alpha propionate 200mg EOD,make sure the test is proper too,i would only use Alpha at mo,so much else is under dosed,hence you hear,2g of this and that being run,good gear=low claimed dose=results.Sub in here as this coming weekend sees the start of a kick ass 10 weeks mate!


Appreciate that biglbs, that's what I mean I'd rather layout big money for something that's proven and correctly dosed then take my chances with something cheaper.

Most definitely subbed to this and good luck for the coming 10 weeks


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Locked in will have read of the last 310 pages later!


----------



## biglbs

Spawn of Haney said:


> Appreciate that biglbs, that's what I mean I'd rather layout big money for something that's proven and correctly dosed then take my chances with something cheaper.
> 
> Most definitely subbed to this and good luck for the coming 10 weeks


Exactly mate,anytime,welcome



mygym said:


> Locked in will have read of the last 310 pages later!


Welcome to you too mate,will start a new one soon mate,but look out for :rockonosts these are all training related for easier finding!


----------



## Davey666

biglbs said:


> k:rockon:
> 
> Ok stealth mode has surrounded my leg sessions for a while,as I could not squat due to flexibility and back,in fact most things agrivated the constant back pain I was experiencing,i knew the only thing that would hlp was weight loss and then return to it and try again,which I did a while ago ,same thing it just got worse each time.
> 
> So it has stopped hurting now I am not carrying a 60k dumbbell on my back all day long pmsl
> 
> so they are in,light for now and will build up as time goes by,i intend no other leg exercises other than the king of all for the coming...
> 
> Proud to say LEG DAY
> 
> 5 x 10 @ 60k
> 
> 5 x 10 @ 100k
> 
> Performed with 1 min between sets mainy,though needed a bit longer here and there:lol:
> 
> On free weight in a squat rack once again....yippppeee!


I need to start squating again but my left knee has been playing up. Maybe do what your doing and rebuild on a lower weight.


----------



## Davey666

BestBefore1989 said:


> Awesome news mate :thumb:
> 
> I take it your doing an Olympic squat (high bar) to force the effort onto your quads and away from your back?
> 
> *LOL make sure your jeans are loose enough *


ROFL.... I think Tom likes showing his ass off really


----------



## biglbs

A bit ****ed off today actualy,my pelvis may have tipped again,severe pain in usual places,it may just be a fluke,but here it is the day after legs again,i shall go even lighter next time until it settles,perhaps just 60k for 10 x 10,i cannot let this beat me,no way,not a chance,so it may as well stop hurting now!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds annoying mate. I find a McTimony chiropracter works wonders for things like that. Not sure if you're familiar with them but they are different to the usual back cracking ones and IMO are much better.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds annoying mate. I find a McTimony chiropracter works wonders for things like that. Not sure if you're familiar with them but they are different to the usual back cracking ones and IMO are much better.


Thanks mate,it is frustrating!

I have a good osteo thank Christ,i have used him for 20 plus years,he will fix it,if it has not resolved by tomorrow!


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you feel better soon mate


Thanks but...


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Lost a good chunck of weight there congrats, and it sounds like you get as many health problems as me!

Its a challenge working around injuries but worth the results.


----------



## biglbs

mygym said:


> Lost a good chunck of weight there congrats, and it sounds like you get as many health problems as me!
> 
> Its a challenge working around injuries but worth the results.


Lol,don't mate,my poor old back is in bits,from accident at work and 3 superbike accidents one over 100mph!

Anyhow it is just a problem to overcome,not so bad today,but I feel lighter yet again and am confident about sub350 but we will see later as am at hospital for blood letting as usual

You look real good in avi,so you're doing something correct a?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back day:crying:

Bent over rows 10 x 60k pulling hurt in sciatic nerve

 10 x 100k agony after 4 reps

Blew it out

Onto wide grip pulldowns and seated rows both three quarter stack

3 sets of each no rest set to set but one min between each superset

Had me blowing but back is shot

Appoint for 3.30 tomorrow at oesteo,who nagged me to lose weight,so this should be a laugh!


----------



## B4PJS

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Back day:crying:
> 
> Bent over rows 10 x 60k pulling hurt in sciatic nerve
> 
> 10 x 100k agony after 4 reps
> 
> Blew it out
> 
> Onto wide grip pulldowns and seated rows both three quarter stack
> 
> 3 sets of each no rest set to set but one min between each superset
> 
> Had me blowing but back is shot
> 
> *Appoint for 3.30 tomorrow at oesteo,who nagged me to lose weight,so this should be a laugh!*


He is gonna wonder who the fvck just walked into his surgery!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Back day:crying:
> 
> Bent over rows 10 x 60k pulling hurt in sciatic nerve
> 
> 10 x 100k agony after 4 reps
> 
> Blew it out
> 
> Onto wide grip pulldowns and seated rows both three quarter stack
> 
> 3 sets of each no rest set to set but one min between each superset
> 
> Had me blowing but back is shot
> 
> Appoint for 3.30 tomorrow at oesteo,who nagged me to lose weight,so this should be a laugh!


You have got the 350lbs easy mate. Your determined no matter what and its good to see!!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Good luck with osteo I used hate the sound of cracking bones on my visits, made me feel sick


----------



## 25434

Ullo ya great beeeeg gorgeous galaaaaaa......back playing up again hey? ouch..I hope the osteo can sort that out for you...I prefer osteo to chiro and I've tried both but the osteo did wonders with me and my injuries and I wouldn't use anyone else now....

Hope you will be okay, I don't want anything poop happening to my fave big blokey.....


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys,got some bad news yesterday.......I have been diagnosed with a form of Cancer,it is cutaneous T-cell lymphoma,not the worst kind out there and I may never develop further symptoms(1 in 10 do,it goes to organs/lymph glands)however would you want to play Russian roulette with a 10 shot six shooter,oh well just the next thing I will need to beat,oh yes and I fookin will! :thumbup1:

Lost another pound of weight too,would have been more I suspect,but test is doing its thing now apparently,this always shoves upto 10 lb on me in a week or two!


----------



## Queenie

Tom, try and stay positive  I know that's easy for me to say but its all u can do.

Youre doing amazing. Don't let it beat u x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Tom, try and stay positive  I know that's easy for me to say but its all u can do.
> 
> Youre doing amazing. Don't let it beat u x


I have had a sh1tty year it's untrue mate,this will not beat me,nothing else ever has,,,,,thanks Babe,it matters you care xx


----------



## chris27

Sorry to hear that biglbs as queenie says just stay positive mate I wish you the best , Have a great day mate


----------



## paulandabbi

Mr Lbs, I am gutted to hear that!! Like I said yesterday your determination is great to see and I know you will fight anything thrown at you!!! Lets hope your one of the luckier one's.


----------



## MRSTRONG

chin up buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Hi guys,got some bad news yesterday.......I have been diagnosed with a form of Cancer,it is cutaneous T-cell lymphoma,not the worst kind out there and I may never develop further symptoms(1 in 10 do,it goes to organs/lymph glands)however would you want to play Russian roulette with a 10 shot six shooter,oh well just the next thing I will need to beat,oh yes and I fookin will! :thumbup1:
> 
> Lost another pound of weight too,would have been more I suspect,but test is doing its thing now apparently,this always shoves upto 10 lb on me in a week or two!


softie chops...I don't know what to say to this...i'm very saddened to hear this....what do you have to do? Is there anything they have told you to take or do? agree with Claire...you can beat it...I know you can...i sincerely wish I could give you a massive hug right now...I know it wouldn't help but...well, you can never have too many hugs right?.....oh dear...I really don't know what to say at all....sigh.........

and....and.....

can you stop losing weight now cos you're just gitting on me nerves!!!!...:laugh:....

Hey Tom....seriously big, best and warmest wishes for you my t'internet fwend....xx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> softie chops...I don't know what to say to this...i'm very saddened to hear this....what do you have to do? Is there anything they have told you to take or do? agree with Claire...you can beat it...I know you can...i sincerely wish I could give you a massive hug right now...I know it wouldn't help but...well, you can never have too many hugs right?.....oh dear...I really don't know what to say at all....sigh.........
> 
> and....and.....
> 
> can you stop losing weight now cos you're just gitting on me nerves!!!!...:laugh:....
> 
> Hey Tom....seriously big, best and warmest wishes for you my t'internet fwend....xx


Bless you too,i can always count on my Flubsi to be there waving the big fella flag,i will be one of the 9/10 who beat it,or never let it develop you know me!!Touched deeply once again xx


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Sorry to hear that biglbs as queenie says just stay positive mate I wish you the best , Have a great day mate


I will mate,great to have such support from my friends on here,awsome thanks


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Mr Lbs, I am gutted to hear that!! Like I said yesterday your determination is great to see and I know you will fight anything thrown at you!!! Lets hope your one of the luckier one's.


I am one of the lucky ones mate,it could have been a far worse form,so this should be an easier fight than some have had.thank you my freind


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> chin up buddy :thumbup1:


Mate it has gotten me down,no denying that,but it will not beat me,not ready at my time of life,My wife and kids need me to win....cheers buddy


----------



## Ash1981

Really sorry to hear that big fella

You'll smash it away like you have your weight goal

Chin up big man


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I am one of the lucky ones mate,it could have been a far worse form,so this should be an easier fight than some have had.thank you my freind


I suppose your are more lucky than some! Still guttering though, but your are a fighter and a blo0dy strong one so I am sure all will work out!!!!


----------



## B4PJS

Gutted to hear the news Biggie. I have complete faith in your Positive Mental Attitude that you can beat this and continue to enjoy your life with your family


----------



## bluejoanna

So sorry to hear your news Mr Big. I can only reiterate all the supportive comments already left - you are a star and don't deserve this, but I have no doubt that given your grit and determination and the love of Mrs Big and little Mia, you will storm through this.

Big hugs x


----------



## Davey666

Sorry to hear Tom, Always happens to the nice guys. Really glad to hear your fighting spirit, this will help you along with ur family.

You will beat this!!!!

Nothing else I can say mate, got a fcking lump in throat typing this.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Love n hugs mate


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Really sorry to hear that big fella
> 
> You'll smash it away like you have your weight goal
> 
> Chin up big man


I will certainly give it 100% my friend thanks


----------



## biglbs

ash1981 said:


> Really sorry to hear that big fella
> 
> You'll smash it away like you have your weight goal
> 
> Thanks you so much.
> 
> Chin up big man





paulandabbi said:


> I suppose your are more lucky than some! Still guttering though, but your are a fighter and a blo0dy strong one so I am sure all will work out!!!!


Mate I only have to look at some of the poor children in this world,born to misfortune and it 'Aint nothing but a peanut!'



B4PJS said:


> Gutted to hear the news Biggie. I have complete faith in your Positive Mental Attitude that you can beat this and continue to enjoy your life with your family


Thank you ,I will 'Make it so' mate,no other option!



bluejoanna said:


> So sorry to hear your news Mr Big. I can only reiterate all the supportive comments already left - you are a star and don't deserve this, but I have no doubt that given your grit and determination and the love of Mrs Big and little Mia, you will storm through this.
> 
> Big hugs x


Bless you too,thanks for kind words.


----------



## biglbs

Davey666 said:


> Sorry to hear Tom, Always happens to the nice guys. Really glad to hear your fighting spirit, this will help you along with ur family.
> 
> You will beat this!!!!
> 
> Nothing else I can say mate, got a fcking lump in throat typing this.


AWW ya big softie thanks so much ,don't swallow that lump,it could be A FURBALL ! :huh:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Love n hugs mate


Will call you back in a mo mate x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really sad to hear your news Tom but you have a fighting attitude and imo that's what's needed to stay on top of things like this. Be strong and you'll beat it.


----------



## Big_Al13

That's rough pal. However after reading through this entire journal I don't doubt for a second that you have the mental and physical attributes to beat this. We are all sending our best wishes your way big fella. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Really sad to hear your news Tom but you have a fighting attitude and imo that's what's needed to stay on top of things like this. Be strong and you'll beat it.


Thanks mate,i realy appreciate everyone popping in here,i will do it,could be worse I could be Ginger! :lol: :whistling:xx



Big_Al13 said:


> That's rough pal. However after reading through this entire journal I don't doubt for a second that you have the mental and physical attributes to beat this. We are all sending our best wishes your way big fella. :thumb:


You read all of it?,blimey thanks and well done!

I am so lucky to have Ukm mate,once again my friends on here lift me,thank you :thumb:


----------



## luther1

thinking of you Tom. you'll beat it mate,no problem


----------



## TELBOR

Sorry to hear this mate.

You'll not let it get the better of you, we all know that!

X


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> thinking of you Tom. you'll beat it mate,no problem





R0BLET said:


> Sorry to hear this mate.
> 
> You'll not let it get the better of you, we all know that!
> 
> X


Thank you guys,things are sent to try us,that should be my share Imo!


----------



## xpower

Gutted for ya mate 

Onwards n upwards though bud   :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Gutted for ya mate
> 
> Onwards n upwards though bud   :thumbup1:


Thanks,but exactly!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Have noticed the sus/eth I have put in is already making me hold water,no veins left on display:thumbdown:hence only 1lb drop on scales,i know I lost 3 to 4 lb fat this week and I am thirsty as hell(topping up water retention)this is not what I want,so will simply leave it alone and start parabolan/prop as I was going to,i may be ill but my goals have not changed....if anything when on peps/gear my skin improves,so hay why not!

I have also noticed coconut sun oil improves it in the sun,back has cleared up a lot,i will need to get my pins out for similar treatment,uva and b apparently do help.

Strange how this particular cancer effects men 40 years and up,when test and gh levels are low,mine were very low,so I do have a theory here,it is not random...


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Feck mate sorry to hear the crap news just try to keep your head straight and you will win.

My brother went through a similar problem and came out the other side all clear now lots do nowadays so stay strong:thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

mygym said:


> Feck mate sorry to hear the crap news just try to keep your head straight and you will win.
> 
> My brother went through a similar problem and came out the other side all clear now lots do nowadays so stay strong:thumbup:


Cheers buddy:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Tom, only just had time to catch up mate, cant fu*king believe your luck mate.

I am just about to check last nights Euro millions and l swear to god if l win l'll stand you a holiday !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Tom, only just had time to catch up mate, cant fu*king believe your luck mate.
> 
> I am just about to check last nights Euro millions and l swear to god if l win l'll stand you a holiday !


Thanks George,kind of you,the sun will help clear my skin!

It is just another blip mate,another problem to overcome on the way to my goal,all doable!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Thanks George,kind of you,the sun will help clear my skin!
> 
> It is just another blip mate,another problem to overcome on the way to my goal,all doable!


I know mate and l know your not gonna roll over and let anything beat you but fu*k me mate l jut wish you could have a good run for a while.

Anyway no hol l am afraid, not a single number !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I know mate and l know your not gonna roll over and let anything beat you but fu*k me mate l jut wish you could have a good run for a while.
> 
> Anyway no hol l am afraid, not a single number !


:no::sad::thumbdownh well maybe next time!

I am not going to let it interfere as this is a dermal cancer,peps and gear have improved it over last few months,it is only stage 1,so the plan is knock it right back down and rid myself of it,though very rare to do so!

Its all about believing I can,i am now teaching myself that I can,if that makes sense,normaly works.


----------



## Double J

Hi Mate,

Just read your news......:sad:

Just wanted to pass on our very best wishes to you for a speedy recovery and a clean bill of health.

Not on here that much nowadays (as you know) but doesn't mean I don't care as much as anyone else on thi is forum; you know I (we) do....

You're a top fella and I am certain you will beat this with the same drive and determination you have shown with your weight loss....

All the very best Tom x


----------



## Richie186

Just read your news Tom. Really sorry to hear it. I'm sure if you exercise the same mental and physical strength you've shown on here in the past that you'll be fine mate.


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Just read your news......:sad:
> 
> Just wanted to pass on our very best wishes to you for a speedy recovery and a clean bill of health.
> 
> Not on here that much nowadays (as you know) but doesn't mean I don't care as much as anyone else on thi is forum; you know I (we) do....
> 
> You're a top fella and I am certain you will beat this with the same drive and determination you have shown with your weight loss....
> 
> All the very best Tom x


Thank you guys,i certainly intend to,as my Dad always said"There is always a way son,always a way!"


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Just read your news Tom. Really sorry to hear it. I'm sure if you exercise the same mental and physical strength you've shown on here in the past that you'll be fine mate.


Thanks Rich,still gotta beast you when you come this way next......


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Shoulders 10 x 10 but worse

15 x 60k smithy

10 x 100k

6 x 100k

5 x 100k

Then 10x 60k six more sets,all 50 secs between.

Nailed my shoulders completely,traps at attention too

AND a big thank you for all the kind words of support offered in here guys,means a lot to me x


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Shoulders 10 x 10 but worse
> 
> 15 x 60k smithy
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> 6 x 100k
> 
> 5 x 100k
> 
> Then 10x 60k six more sets,all 50 secs between.
> 
> Nailed my shoulders completely,traps at attention too
> 
> AND a big thank you for all the kind words of support offered in here guys,means a lot to me x


Morning mate, its great to see all the support your getting!!! Shows what a top man you are. Your there for everyone when they need you now its our turn to return the favour!

You ok today mate?


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, its great to see all the support your getting!!! Shows what a top man you are. Your there for everyone when they need you now its our turn to return the favour!
> 
> You ok today mate?


Mate,i am the one in debt,i am realy touched by it!

I feel great,onward and upward mate,yesterday I moped about a bit and kept welling up when looking at my family,better today though


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> Mate,i am the one in debt,i am realy touched by it!
> 
> I feel great,onward and upward mate,yesterday I moped about a bit and kept welling up when looking at my family,better today though


I hasn't suprised me at all the amount of support you get, you help everyone out. Your in and out of journals giving advice and having some banter and you always make time for everyone.

Glad you have cheered up aswell mate, being told most be heart breaking its about how you deal with it after and your going the right way about it. Never let anything beat you!!!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> I hasn't suprised me at all the amount of support you get, you help everyone out. Your in and out of journals giving advice and having some banter and you always make time for everyone.
> 
> Glad you have cheered up aswell mate, being told most be heart breaking its about how you deal with it after and your going the right way about it. Never let anything beat you!!!


I love helping guys out if I can,it is what this game is and always has been,though sadly now I a lot of guys use it to earn money,never giving free advice,some exceptions though Paul is always giving free advice on here and others.

You know what though mate,he was a cold basterd who told me ,like it was nothing and didn't matter,i hate the cvnt for how he did it...


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I love helping guys out if I can,it is what this game is and always has been,though sadly now I a lot of guys use it to earn money,never giving free advice,some exceptions though Paul is always giving free advice on here and others.
> 
> You know what though mate,he was a cold basterd who told me ,like it was nothing and didn't matter,i hate the cvnt for how he did it...


Yeah alot of people give out great advice for free, you helped me alot and I am extremely grateful for it!!! I felt it would benefit me getting a coach aswell though as it has made me alot more determined!!

I couldn't imagine how it felt to be told in a horrible way! They should atleast has a bit of respect as you are finding out a life changing thing and its one that no matter how strong minded a person is that 1 word hurts!!! Some doctors etc have no people skills at all and it makes you wonder why would they want a job dealing with people everyday!!! Its like being a painter but not liking paint lol


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah alot of people give out great advice for free, you helped me alot and I am extremely grateful for it!!! I felt it would benefit me getting a coach aswell though as it has made me alot more determined!!
> 
> I couldn't imagine how it felt to be told in a horrible way! They should atleast has a bit of respect as you are finding out a life changing thing and its one that no matter how strong minded a person is that 1 word hurts!!! Some doctors etc have no people skills at all and it makes you wonder why would they want a job dealing with people everyday!!! Its like being a painter but not liking paint lol


I am not knocking you for getting a Guru mate I just don't like ones who never help anyone without coins being involved,not many like it but they are on here!

I could easily of spat in his eye!


----------



## chris27

Hello mate hope all is well with you today if ya ever need anyone to chat to prop me a pm im not a good writer but im a good listener ......Anything I can do I will . Have a great day mate


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> I am not knocking you for getting a Guru mate I just don't like ones who never help anyone without coins being involved,not many like it but they are on here!
> 
> I could easily of spat in his eye!


Yeah I imagine when someone like you who could easily charge for your knowledge does it for free and then you see someone who just rolled out of a crash course in PT charging you would get p!ssed off.

I would have done more then spit in his eye, maybe prod a pen in there or just floor the pr!ck hahaha.

Much else planned for today now the trainings done and dusted?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Training session 2

Biceps

10 x 10 concentration curls not very heavy but brutal pump.


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Hello mate hope all is well with you today if ya ever need anyone to chat to prop me a pm im not a good writer but im a good listener ......Anything I can do I will . Have a great day mate


You are very kind mate,thank you,i will bear it in mind

Have a great one yourself!


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I imagine when someone like you who could easily charge for your knowledge does it for free and then you see someone who just rolled out of a crash course in PT charging you would get p!ssed off.
> 
> I would have done more then spit in his eye, maybe prod a pen in there or just floor the pr!ck hahaha.
> 
> Much else planned for today now the trainings done and dusted?


LoL see above for 2nd session !

Dunno what else though!


----------



## paulandabbi

biglbs said:


> LoL see above for 2nd session !
> 
> Dunno what else though!


Haha 2 sessions so far, your not going for 3 are you??


----------



## biglbs

paulandabbi said:


> Haha 2 sessions so far, your not going for 3 are you??


n

n

No mate!


----------



## biglbs

NEW JOURNAL TIME GUYS,PLEASE DO NOT POST HERE,SO OTHERS CAN FOLLOW LINK,THANKS ALL XXX

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


----------

